# non so cosa fare



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Sono nuova, e avrei bisogno di consigli.
Ho 39 anni, sposata con 2 figli di 9 e 4 anni. Circa 2 anni fa ho ricontattato un mio grande amore che non vedevo da 14 anni. Avevamo avuto una grande storia d'amore, molto intensa anche se breve, quando avevamo vent'anni. Insomma l'ho ricontattato, perché volevo sapere come stava. Lui era sposato, in procinto di adottare un bimbo. Abita molto lontano da me. Insomma abbiamo cominciato a mandarci email, poi ci siamo visti ed è riscattata la scintilla. Ci siamo visti in tutto 5 volte, e abbiamo passato insieme momenti indimenticabili. Lui intanto è diventato papà, ma ciò non ci ha fermati. Poi lui è entrato in depressione profonda, dopo l'adozione ha cominciato ad avere grossi problemi con la moglie, litigavano sempre (invece prima pare che fossero felici), e la nostra storia non migliorava le cose (cmq ci mandavamo email e sms in continuazione, anche se non ci vedevamo, come due ragazzini alla prima cotta). Poi alla fine lui circa un mese fa è esploso e le ha detto tutto. Adesso si è trasferito a Londra e io non so che cosa fare. Lo amo da impazzire. E' stato il grande amore della mia vita. Però non trovo il coraggio di lasciare mio marito. Sono terrorizzata all'idea. Con mio marito c'è un altro tipo di amore. Non c'è passione, però c'è un bel legame. Lo so che gli manco di rispetto, ma l'altro mi fa sentire cose che con lui non sento più da tanto tempo. Vorrei dirgli tutto, ma l'idea di fargli del male mi angoscia, e poi ho paura di traumatizzare i bambini, sconvolgendo la loro vita a quest'età. Ma allo stesso tempo ho paura che lui - l'altro - non mi aspetterà per sempre, giustamente. Che faccio? Sto impazzendo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Concretamente come pensi che si potrebbe realizzare il "sogno"?
Tu molli tuo marito e ti porti i figli a Londra?
Lui molla moglie e figlio appena adottato.
Tu che lavoro pensi di fare a Londra?
Come puoi organizzare in modo che il padre possa vedere i tuoi figli?


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Io per il momento non pensavo a nulla del genere.
Lui ha già mollato moglie e figlio appena adottato. Starà a Londra per un anno, poi non sa. Non sto pensando di mettere su casa subito insieme a lui. Avevo in mente qualcosa di diverso. Rimanere dove sono, ma chiedere a mio marito di trovare casa vicino a noi per poter vedere i bambini il più spesso possibile. Non voglio portargli via i bambini. Però finalmente sarei libera di vedere lui senza dire bugie. E poi con il tempo si vedrà. Io più che altro non ce la faccio più a stare con mio marito ma pensare sempre a lui. Però così mi sembra tutto molto razionale, invece in pratica l'idea mi terrorizza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Io per il momento non pensavo a nulla del genere.
> Lui ha già mollato moglie e figlio appena adottato. Starà a Londra per un anno, poi non sa. Non sto pensando di mettere su casa subito insieme a lui. Avevo in mente qualcosa di diverso. Rimanere dove sono, ma chiedere a mio marito di trovare casa vicino a noi per poter vedere i bambini il più spesso possibile. Non voglio portargli via i bambini. Però finalmente sarei libera di vedere lui senza dire bugie. E poi con il tempo si vedrà. Io più che altro non ce la faccio più a stare con mio marito ma pensare sempre a lui. Però così mi sembra tutto molto razionale, invece in pratica l'idea mi terrorizza.


Vediamo allora se adesso ho capito bene.
Tu stai distruggendo la tua famiglia, vuoi dare un dolore immenso a un ottimo marito e padre, per stare in attesa di saltuari incontri di un uomo "affidabilissimo" con cui non aveva funzionato ventanni fa (domandati bene perché era finita) che non ha esitato a mettere in piedi tutto l'iter necessario per adottare un bambino per poi mollare la moglie appena il bambino arriva?

Bella scelta.



Io mi domanderei perché TU sei andata a ccercartelo con un bambino che cominciava appena e dire le prime frasi e l'altro a scriverle...


----------



## Old mux (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vediamo allora se adesso ho capito bene.
> Tu stai distruggendo la tua famiglia, vuoi dare un dolore immenso a un ottimo marito e padre, per stare in attesa di saltuari incontri di un uomo "affidabilissimo" con cui non aveva funzionato ventanni fa (domandati bene perché era finita) che non ha esitato a mettere in piedi tutto l'iter necessario per adottare un bambino per poi mollare la moglie appena il bambino arriva?
> 
> Bella scelta.
> ...


Straquoto!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lui ha già mollato moglie e figlio appena adottato.


GAIO E GIUBILO!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un altro esempio di grande responsabilità.
Così ora questa donna deve tirar su da sola questa creatura, che magari sperava di esser venuta via da un istituto per avere finalmente una mamma ed un papà.

Ma che cacchio vi dice il cervello io non lo so.

Scusa Quintina niente di personale, solo rigurgiti del mio caso.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Dunque, io sono andata a cercarlo perché comunque per me era stato il mio grande amore, l'avevo già cercato altre volte (lui non mi aveva risposto), l'avevo cercato perché volevo sapere come stava, non per avere una relazione. Vent'anni fa non aveva funzionato per vari motivi. In questi due anni ne abbiamo parlato spesso. Per prima cosa c'era la distanza. Poi eravamo molto giovani. Lui a un certo punto ha mollato il colpo. Io ho sofferto tantissimo.

Lo so che sembra tutto molto assurdo, ma lui non ha mollato moglie e figlio così, perché gli è girato di farlo. Sarebbe dovuto andare a Londra comunque, per lavoro. Prima di partire ha sbroccato e ha detto tutto alla moglie, non ce la faceva più a tenersi tutto dentro. Lei ovviamente non l'ha presa bene, per cui fine del matrimonio. Almeno lui è stato onesto. Io continuo a mentire. Sono diventata una bugiarda molto brava, cosa che mai mi sarei aspettata.

Mio marito è una brava persona, ma purtroppo totalmente assente. Per lavoro, certo, ma comunque assente. Io forse ho cercato l'altro perché mi mancava qualcosa, non lo nascondo. Ma non mi aspettavo che le cose andassero a finire così. Gli incontri saltuari con l'altro, comunque, mi danno molto di più di quello che mi dà mio marito quotidianamente. Non ci baciamo nemmeno più, per non parlare di altro. Ormai è come se fosse il mio migliore amico. Ma è proprio per questo che mi sto rodendo dentro, non è giusto che continui a mentirgli in questo modo


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lui ha già mollato moglie e figlio appena adottato.


Madonnina santa...povero bimbo...rifiutato già da due papà... certo che ci vuole un bel coraggio ad accogliere nelle proprie braccia un cucciolo tanto sfortunato per dargli ciò che merita e poi lasciarlo perchè si è confusi a causa di un amore, o di una vita che si voleva diversa, o non so cosa altro... 
Se dovessi applicare i consigli che mi son stati dati finora avendo in parte imparato la lezione direi: E tu ti fidi delle parole e dei gesti di un uomo che riesce ad ingannare/abbandonare la meno ingannabile/abbandonabile delle creature? una creatura scelta addirittura, neanche capitata in un momento di crisi... mah...non mi darebbe segno di affidabilità...ma io non posso dirtelo perchè anche io mi son affidata a un non affidabile cantandomela e suanondomela come volevo io...quindi resetta ciò che ho detto...


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

e comunque mio marito è una brava persona ma non lo definirei assolutamente un ottimo padre (e nemmeno marito). Certo non è cattivo, non ci picchia, ecc., ma è un padre e marito assente, anche quando c'è

Il punto è che io ora mi sento una vera merda:
Io l'ho contattato e sono io che ho mandato a puttane la sua vita, quella di sua moglie, e quella del bimbo. E io che faccio? me ne resto con la mia famiglia mentre lui ha sfasciato la sua per me? E' vero che non l'ho obbligato però se non lo avessi cercato non sarebbe successo niente


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Madonnina santa...povero bimbo...rifiutato già da due papà... certo che ci vuole un bel coraggio ad accogliere nelle proprie braccia un cucciolo tanto sfortunato per dargli ciò che merita e poi lasciarlo perchè si è confusi a causa di un amore, o di una vita che si voleva diversa, o non so cosa altro...


E' atroce. Mi stanno salendo i nervi. Lo trovo ancora più grave dell'abbandonare il proprio figlio naturale.

Che poi, voglio dire, un bimbo in adozione te lo danno dopo SECOLI...
Ne ha avuto di tempo per pensarci, eh?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina. Io capisco che debba essere poco piacevole per te arrivare qui, raccontarti e trovare le serpi incacchiate come la sottoscritta. Non lasciarti intimorire... Personalmente sono nervosa per la mia storia visto che sono stata tradita da mio marito che avevo partorito da poco.

Prometto di non essere troppo aggressiva. Immagino che anche per te non debba essere una situazione tutta rose e fiori...


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

posso aggiungere che il bambino è stato adottato dopo quasi 9 anni di tentativi vari, che a quanto ne so mettono a dura prova le coppie più stabili. A quanto mi dice lui, praticamente loro alla fine stavano insieme con la speranza (inconscia) che il bimbo li ricompattasse anche come coppia, invece non è successo, anzi, li ha allontanati. 

Poi io ci sono passata, anche se in modo diverso. Mio marito quando ero incinta del primo figlio (voluto con amore e non capitato in momento di crisi) è andato nel panico più totale, e mi ha tradita: l'ho scoperto che ero incinta di quasi 9 mesi, pensate un po' che colpo. E poi l'ho ribeccato qualche mese dopo. Perché spesso gli uomini quando diventano papà vengono presi dal panico, o si sentono esclusi, o che so altro. E' un momento difficile. Io gli ho detto tante volte che dovevano darsi tempo, ma lui alla fine è esploso. Certo che la mia presenza (anche se lontana) non ha aiutato, anzi, lo so, è per questo che mi sento così una merda


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Ciao bruco, non preoccuparti, non mi offendo.

Come avrai visto anch'io sono stata tradita incinta, esperienza orribile, lo so, per questo mi sento ancora più una cacca, visto che ci sono passata.

Lui non è così orribile come potreste pensare. Sta male. Malissimo.
Io una cosa gliela riconosco però: in tutto ciò alla fine è stato onesto. Io invece non lo sono. Ma mi sento esplodere. Credo che dovrei fare qualcosa anch'io. Lui non mi ha dato nessun ultimatum, ma a me sembra che sia arrivato il momento di prendere una decisione


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> posso aggiungere che il bambino è stato adottato dopo quasi 9 anni di tentativi vari, che a quanto ne so mettono a dura prova le coppie più stabili. A quanto mi dice lui, praticamente loro alla fine stavano insieme con la speranza (inconscia) che il bimbo li ricompattasse anche come coppia, invece non è successo, anzi, li ha allontanati.
> 
> Poi io ci sono passata, anche se in modo diverso. Mio marito quando ero incinta del primo figlio (voluto con amore e non capitato in momento di crisi) è andato nel panico più totale, e mi ha tradita: l'ho scoperto che ero incinta di quasi 9 mesi, pensate un po' che colpo. E poi l'ho ribeccato qualche mese dopo. Perché spesso gli uomini quando diventano papà vengono presi dal panico, o si sentono esclusi, o che so altro. E' un momento difficile. Io gli ho detto tante volte che dovevano darsi tempo, ma lui alla fine è esploso. Certo che la mia presenza (anche se lontana) non ha aiutato, anzi, lo so, è per questo che mi sento così una merda


Purtroppo so bene di cosa parli.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Aggiungo solo un piccolo particolare: il bambino è molto piccolo. Peggio ancora, direte voi! Da un lato è vero, dall'altro però non è vero che ha già subito l'abbandono di una mamma e un papà (perlomeno non consapevolmente). Aveva meno di un anno quando l'hanno preso. E lui comunque non è completamente sparito dalla sua vita, va da lui ogni due o tre weekend, lo so che è pochissimo però io credo che sia meglio di quando abitavano insieme e lui e la moglie non facevano che litigare


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Ma Quintina, onestamente, tu ti fidi di un uomo che molla tutto e tutti così? (e la domanda potrei rigirarla a lui su di te...)
Capisco l'infatuazione, l'amore... quel che è... Ma non lasciate troppi "morti" sul campo di battaglia?
Siete certi che ne valga la pena?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo sai che sarà dura per i tuoi bambini?


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Lo so, certo che lo so, è per questo che non ho ancora fatto niente.

Mi fido di lui? Mah? Lui non aveva mai neanche baciato un'altra donna in 14 anni, prima di rivedere me. Io credo che lui mi ami davvero, altrimenti non avrebbe mandato a rotoli la sua vita così.

Tanti morti, è vero. Non so, sono così confusa. Ho provato tante volte in questi due anni a troncare, a dirgli di smetterla di sentirci, ma alla fine non ci siamo riusciti per più di 10 giorni al massimo. E quando ci vediamo io non capisco più niente, perdo la testa completamente.  Sono andata anche in terapia per un anno per cercare di capirci qualcosa, ma alla fine ho smesso pure quello perché tanto non mi è servito a niente


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Bè, se vi amate così tanto...
Tuo marito non sospetta niente?


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Mio marito non sospetta niente di niente. Pensa che io sia una santa, che viva per i bambini e il lavoro, e nient'altro. Ho cercato tante volte di fargli capire che nel nostro rapporto c'è qualcosa che non va, ma lui nega anche l'evidenza. Io non voglio farlo soffrire, ma soprattutto non vorrei far soffrire i bambini e sconvolgere la loro esistenza, è di questo che ho così tanta paura


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

*attenta...*

E' veramente un bel casino
non so cosa consigliarti, anche perchè pure se fosse del tutto finita con tuo marito e non avesse + senso continuare c'è il discorso "bambini", che non è conciliabile + di tanto se tu andassi a Londra...
Il tuo amante non può tornare indietro in Italia? Forse x lui è più importante fuggire dall'Italia, l'idea di farsi una vita daccapo, che stare con te?
Non so, te lo sei chiesto?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Sei sicura di non amare più tuo marito?
Sei certa che non potresti recuperare il rapporto?

...Ma qualcosa dentro di te è cambiato dopo il suo tradimento? (Non lo usare come alibi, non sei in un tribunale :-D cerca solo di essere sincera...)


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

Ciao, benvenuta.

Già visto, già fatto, e ci ho anche la maglietta.

Sapete che quest'estate ho sentito di un sacco di donne che hanno mollato marito e figli? (di solito per uomini single...in questo caso lui è sposato ma non ha figli "di sangue"..e parrebbe di capire che l'adozione non è stata un successo).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lo so, certo che lo so, è per questo che non ho ancora fatto niente.
> 
> Mi fido di lui? Mah? Lui non aveva mai neanche baciato un'altra donna in 14 anni, prima di rivedere me. Io credo che lui mi ami davvero, altrimenti non avrebbe mandato a rotoli la sua vita così.
> 
> Tanti morti, è vero. Non so, sono così confusa. Ho provato tante volte in questi due anni a troncare, a dirgli di smetterla di sentirci, ma alla fine non ci siamo riusciti per più di 10 giorni al massimo. E quando ci vediamo io non capisco più niente, perdo la testa completamente. Sono andata anche in terapia per un anno per cercare di capirci qualcosa, ma alla fine ho smesso pure quello perché tanto non mi è servito a niente


Sei molto contraddittoria.
Prima dici che il suo matrimonio sarebbe finito comunque poi ti assumi la responsabilità (un po' il merito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) di aver fatto tu finire il suo matrimonio.
Prima parli di un marito con un forte legame, veri amici che ti senti in colpa a tradire, poi tiri fuori che ti ha tradito più volte durante le gravidanze e che è assente e sordo alle tue parole.
Sei estremamente confusa e quando si è in tali condizioni non vanno prese decisioni che coinvolgono la vita dei tuoi figli.
Se non ci fossero direi che andandotene faresti un piacere a tuo marito, ma due bambini non si trattano così, come pacchi appresso alle emozioni degli adulti.
Vorrei poter pensare che la tua storia non sia vera.


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> e comunque mio marito è una brava persona ma non lo definirei assolutamente un ottimo padre (e nemmeno marito). Certo non è cattivo, non ci picchia, ecc., ma è un padre e marito assente, anche quando c'è
> 
> Il punto è che io ora mi sento una vera merda:
> Io l'ho contattato e sono io che ho mandato a puttane la sua vita, quella di sua moglie, e quella del bimbo. E io che faccio? me ne resto con la mia famiglia mentre lui ha sfasciato la sua per me? E' vero che non l'ho obbligato però se non lo avessi cercato non sarebbe successo niente


Hai mai provato a chiarirti con tuo marito? ma non vi siete confrontati su quanto è grave la vostra situazione? Anche lui (tuo marito) ha le sue responsabilità se ormai è finita tra voi due. Magari ti sta tradendo pure lui...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vediamo allora se adesso ho capito bene.
> Tu stai distruggendo la tua famiglia, vuoi dare un dolore immenso a un ottimo marito e padre, per stare i*n attesa di saltuari incontri di un uomo "affidabilissimo" con cui non aveva funzionato ventanni fa (domandati bene perché era finita) c*he non ha esitato a mettere in piedi tutto l'iter necessario per adottare un bambino per poi mollare la moglie appena il bambino arriva?
> 
> Bella scelta.
> ...


Ecco appunto.
*
Perché non era funzionata 20 anni fa.*

Vedrai che non ri - funzionerà per gli STESSI MOTIVI, garantito al limone.

Forse perché era un "quitter", il tipo di uomo che lascia quando la situazione si fa complessa e si rifugia in fantasie escapiste, tipo Londra?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei poter pensare che la tua storia non sia vera.


Pensa che io "vedo" Rock ovunque.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Mio marito lo amo, ma in modo diverso. Non mi piace più fisicamente. Non mi attrae più. Non abbiamo rapporti. Gli voglio un gran bene. Tantissimo. Ma non sono innamorata e inoltre non lo stimo come padre, anche se so che vuole bene ai bambini.

Il tradimento l'ho superato. Sono passati tanti anni. Anche se in fondo a volte mi è capitato di pensare: "beh, tanto me l'ha fatto anche lui" e di autogiustificarmi. Ma ora le cose sono andate troppo oltre. Io devo prendere una decisione: o tronco con mio marito o tronco con l'altro. Non posso continuare così, non è giusto. E' che il pensiero di troncare con l'altro mi fa stare male, non riesco a pensare di non poter più provare quella sensazione di vertigine e il batticuore e le farfalle allo stomaco, ecc. E il pensiero di sconvolgere la mia vita e quella della mia famiglia mi angoscia più che mai. A volte vorrei scomparire. Vorrei tornare indietro e non ricontattarlo. Mi sento così in colpa per avergli rovinato la vita


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quante cose si imparano.
Avevo sposato un _quitter_ e non lo sapevo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Mio marito lo amo, ma in modo diverso. Non mi piace più fisicamente. Non mi attrae più. Non abbiamo rapporti. Gli voglio un gran bene. Tantissimo. Ma non sono innamorata e inoltre non lo stimo come padre, anche se so che vuole bene ai bambini.
> 
> Il tradimento l'ho superato. Sono passati tanti anni. Anche se in fondo a volte mi è capitato di pensare: "beh, tanto me l'ha fatto anche lui" e di autogiustificarmi. Ma ora le cose sono andate troppo oltre. Io devo prendere una decisione: o tronco con mio marito o tronco con l'altro. Non posso continuare così, non è giusto. E' che il pensiero di troncare con l'altro mi fa stare male, non riesco a pensare di non poter più provare quella sensazione di vertigine e il batticuore e le farfalle allo stomaco, ecc. E il pensiero di sconvolgere la mia vita e quella della mia famiglia mi angoscia più che mai. A volte vorrei scomparire. Vorrei tornare indietro e non ricontattarlo. Mi sento così in colpa per avergli rovinato la vita


 
Beh Quintina, se davvero ha distrutto la sua vita PER TE, molto probabilmente vi metterete insieme in maniera definitiva ma... Sei sicura che tu non sia arrivata nel momento in cui lui aveva voglia di mollare tutto?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> S*e dovessi applicare i consigli che mi son stati dati finora avendo in parte imparato la lezione direi: E tu ti fidi delle parole e dei gesti di un uomo che riesce ad ingannare/abbandonare la meno ingannabile/abbandonabile delle creature? una creatura scelta addirittura, neanche capitata in un momento di crisi... mah...non mi darebbe segno di affidabilità*... ..



































Vedi che se ti impegni...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Il punto è che io ora mi sento una vera merda:
> Io l'ho contattato e sono io che ho mandato a puttane la sua vita, quella di sua moglie, e quella del bimbo. *E io che faccio? me ne resto con la mia famiglia mentre lui ha sfasciato la sua per me? E*' vero che non l'ho obbligato però se non lo avessi cercato non sarebbe successo niente



Esagerata. L'ha sfasciasta per SE, non certo per TE.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vedi che se ti impegni...








  questo dimostra SOLO che capisco quando parlate...non che imparo da ciò che dite...lungo e periglioso è il cammino...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

Personalmente credo che in certe situazioni o si prende una decisione in un senso o nell'altro nei primi sei mesi, o si scivola nell'adulterio standard.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Esagerata. L'ha sfasciasta per SE, non certo per TE.


 Ma pensarlo è taaanto gratificante!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> questo dimostra SOLO che capisco quando parlate...non che imparo da ciò che dite...lungo e periglioso è il cammino...


 Saggezza leggo in te.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

La storia è vera, garantito. Chi è "Rock"???

X Persa/Ritrovata: nessun merito, davvero, io mi sento molto male per quello che è successo. Quando l'ho contattato lui mi ha detto che era felice con la moglie, poi qualche mese dopo l'arrivo del bambino mi ha detto che avevano (inconsciamente) dei problemi che speravano (sempre inconsciamente) si sarebbero risolti con l'arrivo del bimbo, che avevano aspettato per 9 anni, e che invece si sono amplificati.

Per quel che riguarda mio marito: c'è grande stima e affetto, è assente (fisicamente) perché lavora tantissimo, è assente anche emotivamente perché nega che ci siano problemi. Io ho provato tante volte a parlargli, anche prima che iniziasse la storia con l'altro, ma lui mi risponde sempre che sono fasi, che poi passano, che non è niente di grave, ecc. Ciò non toglie che l'affetto e la stima ci siano sempre.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quante cose si imparano.
> Avevo sposato un _quitter_ e non lo sapevo.



ho letto questo termine, non inorridite, nella biografia di Lady Diana. Parlava del rapporto tra lei e la cognata, Sarah Ferguson: entrambe figlie di famiglie della buona società (anche se solo Diana era nobile), la cui madre aveva LASCIATO marito e figli per un amante, andando dall'altra parte del mondo (una in Australia, una in Argentina). A quel che pare la società inglese  definiva queste donne "*quitters*", donne che lasciano, che abbandonano, che si rifugiano in legami di fantasia lasciando i figli a migliaia di chilometri.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma pensarlo è taaanto gratificante!


 
Ma perché dovrebbe essere gratificante???


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Mio marito lo amo, ma in modo diverso. Non mi piace più fisicamente. Non mi attrae più. Non abbiamo rapporti. Gli voglio un gran bene. Tantissimo. Ma non sono innamorata e inoltre non lo stimo come padre, anche se so che vuole bene ai bambini.
> 
> Il tradimento l'ho superato. Sono passati tanti anni. Anche se in fondo a volte mi è capitato di pensare: "beh, tanto me l'ha fatto anche lui" e di autogiustificarmi. Ma ora le cose sono andate troppo oltre. Io devo prendere una decisione: o tronco con mio marito o tronco con l'altro. Non posso continuare così, non è giusto. E' che il pensiero di troncare con l'altro mi fa stare male, non riesco a pensare di non poter più provare quella sensazione di vertigine e il batticuore e le farfalle allo stomaco, ecc. E il pensiero di sconvolgere la mia vita e quella della mia famiglia mi angoscia più che mai. A volte vorrei scomparire. Vorrei tornare indietro e non ricontattarlo. Mi sento così in colpa per avergli rovinato la vita


Forse tuo marito si è bello che stufato di te, da tanto.
Però, ormai, la sua decisione l'ha presa: tenere compatta la famiglia, non mandando tutto alle ortiche. E chissenefrega se tu ormai sei asessuata per lui (e viceversa)
Tu dici che tuo marito si negava l'evidenza (= che il matrimonio è in crisi, che lui è assente ecc.) ogni volta che tu hai cercato un chiarimento, e questo per me è la spia del fatto che vive in un castello di bugie. Le bugie le racconta a te e chissà a chi altra ancora...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

Beh, mi sembra ovvio. Complesso edipico e quant'altro.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Quando l'ho contattato lui mi ha detto che era felice con la moglie, poi qualche mese dopo l'arrivo del bambino mi ha detto che avevano (inconsciamente) dei problemi che speravano (sempre inconsciamente) si sarebbero risolti con l'arrivo del bimbo, che avevano aspettato per 9 anni, e che invece si sono amplificati.


Scusa...sono l'ultima...dovrei star zitta...quando la 50enne ha reincontrato dopo 32 anni e più il mio ormai ex amante si son raccontati di loro stessi: leiun matrimoniomeraviglioso, luiun matrimonio di merda ma un'amante che adorava.............dopo manco 2 mesi si son detti: lei che aveva un marito odioso che non amava da un decennio e lui che tutto sommato avendola rivista questa amante a cui voleva dare un filio non è che poi l'amasse granchè forse........ Se avessi di nuovo imparato da ciò che qui leggon meglio perchè son fuori dal marasma in cui viviamo al momento noi (ma in cui loro han vissuto) ti direi: rientra nello standard...prima ci si dipinge come sereni, felici (che palle apparir grigi all'altro!) poi quando l'altro pare in sintonia ci si scioglie in racconti su quanto sia castrante ciò che si vive.............mai che qualcuno scelga di liberarsi prima e poi di avvicinare chi è da venire.........minimo comun denominatore anche questo di uomini/donne insicure...attendere che ci sia un appoggio più solido prima di mollare...ora lo vedo in questa tua storia nella mia non l'ho visto per 9 anni...
Ripeto, sono l'ultima: non so se è vero ciò che ti dico ma giuro, non fa una grinza...si applica a me..a te...a decine di altre...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> La storia è vera, garantito. Chi è "Rock"???
> 
> X Persa/Ritrovata: nessun merito, davvero, io mi sento molto male per quello che è successo. Quando l'ho contattato lui mi ha detto che era felice con la moglie, poi qualche mese dopo l'arrivo del bambino mi ha detto che avevano (inconsciamente) dei problemi che speravano (sempre inconsciamente) si sarebbero risolti con l'arrivo del bimbo, che avevano aspettato per 9 anni, e che invece si sono amplificati.
> 
> Per quel che riguarda mio marito: c'è grande stima e affetto, è assente (fisicamente) perché lavora tantissimo, è assente anche emotivamente perché nega che ci siano problemi. Io ho provato tante volte a parlargli, anche prima che iniziasse la storia con l'altro, ma lui mi risponde sempre che sono fasi, che poi passano, che non è niente di grave, ecc. Ciò non toglie che l'affetto e la stima ci siano sempre.


Allora è tutto nella norma ...tu ti stai raccontando balle sul tuo matrimonio per trovare un alibi.
Quando ti sei sposata e poi hai fatto due figli perché l'hai fatto?
Quali cose amavi in tuo marito?
Quale impegno pensavi di prenderti rispetto ai tuoi figli?
Quando si è sul punto di distruggere una famiglia a questo si deve pensare non alle emozioni che ci dà qualcuno che è incerto.
Dopo 10 anni di vita insieme ti darebbe le stesse emozioni?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> La storia è vera, garantito. Chi è "Rock"???
> .


Troppo lungo da spiegare, ma non c'è nessun problema.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Forse tuo marito si è bello che stufato di te, da tanto.
> Però, ormai, la sua decisione l'ha presa: tenere compatta la famiglia, non mandando tutto alle ortiche. E chissenefrega se tu ormai sei asessuata per lui (e viceversa)
> Tu dici che tuo marito si negava l'evidenza (= che il matrimonio è in crisi, che lui è assente ecc.) ogni volta che tu hai cercato un chiarimento, e questo per me è la spia del fatto che vive in un castello di bugie. Le bugie le racconta a te e chissà a chi altra ancora...


E quindi?


Scusate, ma io ho scritto in questo forum in cerca di consigli, non per essere attaccata, o perché si mettesse in dubbio ciò che dico, o ciò che provo. Perchè questi atteggiamenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa...sono l'ultima...dovrei star zitta...quando la 50enne ha reincontrato dopo 32 anni e più il mio ormai ex amante si son raccontati di loro stessi: leiun matrimoniomeraviglioso, luiun matrimonio di merda ma un'amante che adorava.............dopo manco 2 mesi si son detti: lei che aveva un marito odioso che non amava da un decennio e lui che tutto sommato avendola rivista questa amante a cui voleva dare un filio non è che poi l'amasse granchè forse........ Se avessi di nuovo imparato da ciò che qui leggon meglio perchè son fuori dal marasma in cui viviamo al momento noi (ma in cui loro han vissuto) ti direi: *rientra nello standard...prima ci si dipinge come sereni, felici (che palle apparir grigi all'altro!) poi quando l'altro pare in sintonia ci si scioglie in racconti su quanto sia castrante ciò che si vive....*.........mai che qualcuno scelga di liberarsi prima e poi di avvicinare chi è da venire.........minimo comun denominatore anche questo di uomini/donne insicure...attendere che ci sia un appoggio più solido prima di mollare...ora lo vedo in questa tua storia nella mia non l'ho visto per 9 anni...
> Ripeto, sono l'ultima: non so se è vero ciò che ti dico ma giuro, non fa una grinza...si applica a me..a te...a decine di altre...


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> 
> Scusate, ma io ho scritto in questo forum in cerca di consigli, non per essere attaccata, o perché si mettesse in dubbio ciò che dico, o ciò che provo. Perchè questi atteggiamenti?


Tranquilla... servono...un pò no, un pò sì...ma vai avanti, se vuoi, per la parte di consapevolezza che ti serve...il resto magari buttalo nella monnezza!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> 
> Scusate, ma io ho scritto in questo forum in cerca di consigli, non per essere attaccata, o perché si mettesse in dubbio ciò che dico, o ciò che provo. Perchè questi atteggiamenti?



quali atteggiamenti?

Ti diciamo come abbiamo vissuto le stesse cose (male).

Tu sembri sostanzialmente appagata dalla relazione romantico - sessual - sentimentale, grandi sommovimenti esistenziali non ne progetti. Quindi infondo stai molto meglio di tanti altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma perché dovrebbe essere gratificante???


 Come perché?????????
E' evidente.
Se ha lasciato la moglie per il sentimento che gli hai suscitato tu ...sei davvero una donna che fa perder la testa.
Chi non vorrebbe esserlo?!


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quali atteggiamenti?
> 
> Ti diciamo come abbiamo vissuto le stesse cose (male).
> 
> Tu sembri sostanzialmente appagata dalla relazione romantico - sessual - sentimentale, grandi sommovimenti esistenziali non ne progetti. Quindi infondo stai molto meglio di tanti altri.


 
Io veramente sto malissimo. Forse non ho espresso bene ciò che sto passando, comunque, se ci siete passati, se avete delle famiglie con dei figli e siete in mezzo a dei casini come quello in cui sono io, allora saprete certamente che non si sta per niente bene. Io sto molto male


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina, se vuoi capire cosa fare, se cerchi chiarezza dentro di te... fidati che ti faranno meglio i commenti cinici, sarcastici e un po' cattivi che non le dorature di pillola...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Io veramente sto malissimo. Forse non ho espresso bene ciò che sto passando, comunque, se ci siete passati, se avete delle famiglie con dei figli e siete in mezzo a dei casini come quello in cui sono io, allora saprete certamente che non si sta per niente bene. Io sto molto male


Stai male.
Ma meglio della palude immobile in cui ti sentivi prima.
L'hai cercato tu, no?
Certo non osavi sperare che ne sarebbe nato qualcosa, ma non ti sei tirata indietro nel cercare che si realizzasse quel qualcosa.
Può essere che non potevi prevedere che si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto, però, infatti gli eventi ti stanno superando e non sai più che fare.
Per questo sei qui.
Comunque lui ti sta aiutando.
Se n'è andato.
Rifletti su come realizzare concretamente (come ti ho già detto), ma concretamente vuol dire pensare che le persone coinvolte, tuo marito e i tuoi figli, non reagiranno come vuoi tu o come immagini, ma come reagiranno.
Leggi un po' di storie di mariti traditi e ...sforzati di immaginare i tuoi figli soli con te che ogni tanto li molli ai nonni per volar via...
Fai anche un po' di conti della serva su quanto ricadrà su di loro e sul loro futuro in seguito a questa possibile tua decisione.


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> 
> Scusate, ma io ho scritto in questo forum in cerca di consigli, non per essere attaccata, o perché si mettesse in dubbio ciò che dico, o ciò che provo. Perchè questi atteggiamenti?


Quintina..mai messo in dubbio ciò che provi, anzi. 
Non credevo di attaccarti, però mi ha colpito questo tuo marito che nega ciò che è evidente...
Su questo aspetto mi sento affine con te, perchè sono incappata in molte persone che lasciano che una situazione rimanga inaccettabile ( in ogni campo: sul lavoro, in amicizia, in amore) perchè non vogliono fare sforzi per cambiare tutto in meglio..
Allora volevo solo farti riflettere su questo aspetto (marito/padre non soddisfacente). Consigli non mi sento di darne perchè chi decide, alla fine, sei tu.
La cosa che può far rabbia è che, se tu lasciassi tuo marito, alla fine sembrerebbe che sia tutta colpa tua, che disgreghi una famiglia con bambini piccoli. E questo non è giusto: il primo che sta mandando tutto in malora è tuo marito!!


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Perchè chi ha un matrimonio nel quale non riconosce più gli stimoli/progetti/intenzioni/voglie iniziali diventa insofferente solo quando trova un altro con altrettanta o meno insofferenza? perchè uno/a non ce la fa da solo ad ammettere con se stesso che bisogna aver il coraggio di impegnarsi per rimettersi in carreggiata o aver il coraggio di tagliare? perchè si cerca la forza in un nuovo stimolo? ma se questo è uno stimolo perchè lo si chiama amore illudendo se stesso/a e l'altra/o? questa cosa ho notato succede spesso...in quasi tutte le storie...
Anche Quintina... ora è quasi insopportabile una vita che non vuoi tale ma perchè hai aspettato di voler trovare la forza di interromperla o di chiederti quantomeno se interromperla imponendoti di reincontrare qualcunoc he ti dava il mood giusto?
Se uno lasciasse mogli e mariti quando sente di doverli lasciare, di aver fatto tutto ciò che è possibiole per recuperare ciò che non si recupera più si eviterebbero tante sofferenza alle mogli/mariti lasciati e alle nuove compagne/compagni che non si chiamerebbero amanti....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina, ti pungolo un po'... Se tu e tuo marito non avete più rapporti... tu credi che lui abbia raggiunto la pace dei sensi?
E' importante anche che tu capisca come stanno le cose anche per lui al fine di prendere una decisione che abbia un senso...


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perchè chi ha un matrimonio nel quale non riconosce più gli stimoli/progetti/intenzioni/voglie iniziali diventa insofferente solo quando trova un altro con altrettanta o meno insofferenza? perchè uno/a non ce la fa da solo ad ammettere con se stesso che bisogna aver il coraggio di impegnarsi per rimettersi in carreggiata o aver il coraggio di tagliare? perchè si cerca la forza in un nuovo stimolo? ma se questo è uno stimolo perchè lo si chiama amore illudendo se stesso/a e l'altra/o? questa cosa ho notato succede spesso...in quasi tutte le storie...
> Anche Quintina... ora è quasi insopportabile una vita che non vuoi tale ma perchè hai aspettato di voler trovare la forza di interromperla o di chiederti quantomeno se interromperla imponendoti di reincontrare qualcunoc he ti dava il mood giusto?


Perchè è inutile far soffrire altre persone inutilmente. Se invece viene coinvolta un'altra persona è diverso. 
Del resto mettiti nei panni del marito: sapere di essere lasciato per un altro uomo è brutto. Ma sapere di essere lasciato perchè "non ti sopporto piu'" è anche peggio.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

E' tanto difficile dire prima ad una persona che non la si sta sopportando...e vedere quanto questa persona sia disposta a aiutare il rapporto...e mollare la presa quando si vede che nonostante l'input le cose rimangono tali? anche peggiori?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Perchè è inutile far soffrire altre persone inutilmente. Se invece viene coinvolta un'altra persona è diverso.
> Del resto mettiti nei panni del marito: sapere di essere lasciato per un altro uomo è brutto. Ma sapere di essere lasciato perchè "non ti sopporto piu'" è anche peggio.


No. Sarebbe semplicemente onesto.

Allora se non c'è il sostituto si resta insieme per paura della solitudine?
E' bruttissimo.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Lo penso anche io...oltretutto Quintina l'ha cercato il sostituto... come per darsi la spinta al volo... solo che ora che l'altro è volato lontano anche da lei alla fin fine si chiede...ma ora io dove volo? è giusto? lo devo fare? per me ha già deciso... cioè deciso che non è suo marito che vuole fincheè morte non li separi...poi non so se avrà onestamente il coraggio di... ma ciò che ha fatto (tradimento e chiedersi se deve qualcosa ad un altro....e a tuo marito non gli dovevi nulla?) lo dimostra che lei dentro avrebbe deciso...


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io...oltretutto Quintina l'ha cercato il sostituto... come per darsi la spinta al volo... solo che ora che l'altro è volato lontano anche da lei alla fin fine si chiede...ma ora io dove volo? è giusto? lo devo fare? per me ha già deciso...


E anche il marito, sicuramente, ha già deciso


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Che non vuole il marito, mi pare ovvio! Sperava che il problema glielo risolvesse lui...che le dicesse: ora vado a lavorare a Londra, prepara il terreno tra un anno fai i bagagli che andiamo a vivere assieme...ma giudicando come ha lasciato un piccolo tesoro che ha già avuto tanta sfortuna di esser statolasciato in culla non so come gli darei da portare a scuole i miei figli...o non so se ci si potrebbe aspettare da costui che uscito da una unione (da cui è scappato) con bimbo 8che non voleva nonostante gli sforzi per averlO) possa voler rientrare in una altra storia... forse vuole frequentarla ma fuori unioni che si riconoscan ufficialmente come tali...
ma forse sbaglio...non ci capisco nulla di me...non decodifico ciò che mi accade...con gli altri riesce meglio, aveva ragione chi me lo diceva in pm


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*non ci credo...*



Quintina ha detto:


> Dunque, io sono andata a cercarlo perché comunque per me era stato il mio grande amore, l'avevo già cercato altre volte (lui non mi aveva risposto), l'avevo cercato perché volevo sapere come stava, non per avere una relazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

forse perché finchè non ti senti di nuovo "viva" ti sembra tutto più normale, più sopportabile, meno terribile.


Per rispondere a Bruco: mio marito si masturba guardando film porno, per il resto, non credo che abbia amanti, ma magari sono anch'io ingenua come lo è lui. l'altra volta però l'ho beccato subito, quindi non credo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Io non ho nessuna certezza... ma tuo marito non ti cerca fisicamente?
E se tu lo respingi non ti chiede perchè?


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Quintina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dunque, io sono andata a cercarlo perché comunque per me era stato il mio grande amore, l'avevo già cercato altre volte (lui non mi aveva risposto), l'avevo cercato perché volevo sapere come stava, non per avere una relazione
> ...


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No. Sarebbe semplicemente onesto.
> 
> Allora se non c'è il sostituto si resta insieme per paura della solitudine?
> E' bruttissimo.


 
non per paura della solitudine. per non far soffrire figli e marito inutilmente.


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Bruco: mio marito si masturba guardando film porno, per il resto, non credo che abbia amanti, ma magari sono anch'io ingenua come lo è lui. l'altra volta però l'ho beccato subito, quindi non credo


Comunque non è accettabile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come situazione in generale...
Il tradimento non si esaurisce solo nell'adulterio con un'altra persona,
è qualcosa di molto più vasto. Poi decidi tu come reagire, se reagire.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Bruco, mio marito non mi cerca. Anche in passato. Sono sempre stata io a prendere l'iniziativa. Ora ho smesso di farlo


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> forse perché finchè non ti senti di nuovo "viva" ti sembra tutto più normale, più sopportabile, meno terribile.
> 
> 
> Per rispondere a Bruco: *mio marito si masturba guardando film porno*, per il resto, non credo che abbia amanti, ma magari sono anch'io ingenua come lo è lui. l'altra volta però l'ho beccato subito, quindi non credo


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Bruco, mio marito non mi cerca. Anche in passato. Sono sempre stata io a prendere l'iniziativa. Ora ho smesso di farlo


Ma io che non son sposata dico: come faccio alla mia (che mi pare anche la tua) età a stare con uno che mi darebbe fosse per lui già un matrimonio bianco? ne parlo...se non riesce a spiegarmi o non cambia o non si fa aiutare o non capisce le mie esigenze basta.... quello è l'uomo che mi son scelta e che ho preso per il resto della vita...pensati tra 15-20-25 anni...puoi resistere 15-20-25 anni? se è SI aiutalo e aiutati e aiutavi, se è NO non cercare ALIBI in altre vecchie o nuove fiamme...fallo e basta...


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Bruco, mio marito non mi cerca. Anche in passato. Sono sempre stata io a prendere l'iniziativa. Ora ho smesso di farlo


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma io che non son sposata dico: come faccio alla mia (che mi pare anche la tua) età a stare con uno che mi darebbe fosse per lui già un matrimonio bianco? ne parlo...se non riesce a spiegarmi o non cambia o non si fa aiutare o non capisce le mie esigenze basta.... quello è l'uomo che mi son scelta e che ho preso per il resto della vita...pensati tra 15-20-25 anni...puoi resistere 15-20-25 anni? se è SI aiutalo e aiutati e aiutavi, se è NO non cercare ALIBI in altre vecchie o nuove fiamme...fallo e basta...


 
Guarda tu hai tutta la ragione del mondo, io queste cose me le sono dette 2000 volte. Però il mio matrimonio non è solo questo. Così sembra una cosa squallida. In effetti ci sono tante altre cose. Noi abbiamo tanti interessi in comune. Grande intesa a livello intellettuale. Grande sostegno reciproco per quanto riguarda i nostri rispettivi lavori. Ci sono tante cose. E poi ci sono i bambini


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*ma non penso proprio...*



Pocahontas ha detto:


> Perchè è inutile far soffrire altre persone inutilmente. Se invece viene coinvolta un'altra persona è diverso.
> Del resto mettiti nei panni del marito: sapere di essere lasciato per un altro uomo è brutto. Ma sapere di essere lasciato perchè "non ti sopporto piu'" è anche peggio.








  inutile???cioe' fammi/fatemi capire,se una persona tradisce e grazie a cio' fa rendere conto al partner che c'e' qualcosa che non va non e' inutile e fa soffrire in modo "giustificato" mentre se non fa nulla ma sa che qualcosa non va e non ne parla finche' non trova lo "stimolo" a cui aggrapparsi non e' corretto???


marito o moglie che sia...penso che essere lasciati e scoprire di essere pure stati presi per il culo chissa' da quanto sia molto peggio che parlare e rendersi conto che una bella storia e' arrivata alla fine perche' ha dato tutto quello che aveva da dare...

Secondo me sai perche' si aspetta sempre o "casualmente" si arriva a capire che qualcosa non va nella coppia solo quando ci si inizia a guardare intorno...perche' si ha una paura matta di restare senza niente e nessuno a cui dedicarsi...perche' essere vili e egoisti e' molto piu' semplice che agire in modo sincero e responsabile.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Guarda tu hai tutta la ragione del mondo, io queste cose me le sono dette 2000 volte. Però il mio matrimonio non è solo questo. Così sembra una cosa squallida. In effetti ci sono tante altre cose. Noi abbiamo tanti interessi in comune. Grande intesa a livello intellettuale. Grande sostegno reciproco per quanto riguarda i nostri rispettivi lavori. Ci sono tante cose. E poi ci sono i bambini


Eh, ma mi immagino ci sia qualcosa di forte altrimenti non staresti con uno che si tocca da solo guardando porno e tu lì ad avvicinarti per prender ciò che rimane...allora prendi una bilancia di precisione e pesi...ciò che senti e che c'è vale per il futuro? o senti più consono alle tue esigenze uno che abbandona un bimbo che non chiedeva di esser preso per poi esser riabbandonato? Mica ti voglio dire di lasciare tuo marito...tutto il contrario...ti dico: vale la pena? se la vale lasci aperdere il londinese...se non la vale non è perchè ti sei riandata a cercare il londinese o uno è meglio dell'altro...è perchè cerchi il modo di uscire da una cosa e non avendo il 100% delle motivzioni a tuo favor stai cercando di alzare la media...
Ma guarda, ripeto, io faccio poco testo...un marito manco ce l'ho... volevo rubarne uno ad un'altra perchè pare che qui si sia diffusa voce che era più facile non volendo io costruire un cavolo di ciò che dicevo di voler fare!!! (veleno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*sara'*



Quintina ha detto:


> Guarda tu hai tutta la ragione del mondo, io queste cose me le sono dette 2000 volte. Però il mio matrimonio non è solo questo. Così sembra una cosa squallida. In effetti ci sono tante altre cose. Noi abbiamo tanti interessi in comune. Grande intesa a livello intellettuale. Grande sostegno reciproco per quanto riguarda i nostri rispettivi lavori. Ci sono tante cose. E poi ci sono i bambini



sara' come dici tu ma di certo nell intimita' non e' cosi...o lui ha una visione un po' distorta del sesso matrimoniale oppue pensa che tu non possa capire determinate sue fisse non lo so...


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Secondo me sai perche' si aspetta sempre o "casualmente" si arriva a capire che qualcosa non va nella coppia solo quando ci si inizia a guardare intorno...perche' si ha una paura matta di restare senza niente e nessuno a cui dedicarsi...perche' essere vili e egoisti e' molto piu' semplice che agire in modo sincero e responsabile.


E questo non è giusto...essere onesti eviterebbe tanti problemi a mariti/mogli e amanti...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Guarda tu hai tutta la ragione del mondo, io queste cose me le sono dette 2000 volte. Però il mio matrimonio non è solo questo. Così sembra una cosa squallida. In effetti ci sono tante altre cose. Noi abbiamo tanti interessi in comune. Grande intesa a livello intellettuale. Grande sostegno reciproco per quanto riguarda i nostri rispettivi lavori. Ci sono tante cose. E poi ci sono i bambini


Io invece posso capire.
Nemmeno io provavo più attrazione fisica per mio marito... Anche perchè per me il sesso dovrebbe essere qualcosa di più coinvolgente che non quei dieci minuti sempre uguali che a lui andavano benissimo...
Non che si debbano fare maratone appesi al lampadario tutte le sante volte ma almeno una via di mezzo.
La differenza è che se noi donne possiamo provare ad adattarci in un matrimonio senza sesso, se ci sono altre cose che ci tengono insieme (amore, stima, amicizia, interessi, figli...) per l'uomo non è così.
Prima o poi cercherà fuori quello che non trova più in casa... (spesso cercano fuori anche quando C'E' in casa... figurati...)


----------



## Bruja (6 Settembre 2009)

*tbt*



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> inutile???cioe' fammi/fatemi capire,se una persona tradisce e grazie a cio' fa rendere conto al partner che c'e' qualcosa che non va non e' inutile e fa soffrire in modo "giustificato" mentre se non fa nulla ma sa che qualcosa non va e non ne parla finche' non trova lo "stimolo" a cui aggrapparsi non e' corretto???
> 
> 
> marito o moglie che sia...penso che essere lasciati e scoprire di essere pure stati presi per il culo chissa' da quanto sia molto peggio che parlare e rendersi conto che una bella storia e' arrivata alla fine perche' ha dato tutto quello che aveva da dare...
> ...


Davvero difficile darti torto.
Bruja


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Eh, ma mi immagino ci sia qualcosa di forte altrimenti non staresti con uno che si tocca da solo guardando porno e tu lì ad avvicinarti per prender ciò che rimane...allora prendi una bilancia di precisione e pesi...ciò che senti e che c'è vale per il futuro? o senti più consono alle tue esigenze uno che abbandona un bimbo che non chiedeva di esser preso per poi esser riabbandonato?


 
E' quello che ho fatto fino ad ora: mettere sulla bilancia il tutto. E comunque sono ancora con mio marito. Ora invece devo pesare anche il resto, e non ci capisco più niente. 
Il mio sogno sarebbe: lascio mio marito, comunque rimaniamo grandi amici, lui va ad abitare vicino a noi, vede i bambini quando vuole, passiamo il natale tutti insieme, evviva, yeah!, e ogni tanto volo da lui, e passo i miei momenti indimenticabili con lui, senza mentire, senza rimorsi di coscienza, intanto i bambini crescono e tra circa 15 anni io e lui potremo vivere finalmente insieme felici e contenti forever and ever!! Bella storia, eh?


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> inutile???cioe' fammi/fatemi capire,se una persona tradisce *e grazie a cio' fa rendere conto al partner che c'e' qualcosa che non va* non e' inutile e fa soffrire in modo "giustificato" *mentre se non fa nulla ma sa che qualcosa non va e non ne parla finche' non trova lo "stimolo" a cui aggrapparsi non e' corretto???*
> 
> 
> marito o moglie che sia...penso che essere lasciati e scoprire di essere pure stati presi per il culo chissa' da quanto sia molto peggio che parlare e rendersi conto che una bella storia e' arrivata alla fine perche' ha dato tutto quello che aveva da dare...
> ...


 
Ma lei HA FATTO qualcosa: dice di avere espresso più volte la sua insoddisfazione, ma senza ottenere nulla. Lui non la cerca da tempo. 
Se ne poteva andare? Non è che rompere un matrimonio sia una cosa semplice...


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

@ P-Ritrovata: mi sa che il libro sul "fare l'amore" dovresti consigliarlo anche al marito di quintina....in special modo


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E' quello che ho fatto fino ad ora: mettere sulla bilancia il tutto. E comunque sono ancora con mio marito. Ora invece devo pesare anche il resto, e non ci capisco più niente.
> Il mio sogno sarebbe: lascio mio marito, comunque rimaniamo grandi amici, lui va ad abitare vicino a noi, vede i bambini quando vuole, passiamo il natale tutti insieme, evviva, yeah!, e* ogni tanto volo da lui, e passo i miei momenti indimenticabili con lui,* senza mentire, senza rimorsi di coscienza, intanto i bambini crescono e tra circa 15 anni io e lui potremo vivere finalmente insieme felici e contenti forever and ever!! Bella storia, eh?


Tu vuoi rovinare due famiglie per vivere momenti? io ho perso 9 anni e ne volevo rovinare una sola ma per vivere fino alla fine dei miei giorni ogniistante conl'uomo che amavo! Stai peggio di me...non parlo della vita reale eh, che è indubbio che chi ha bimbi dimezzo a queste vicende sta senz'altro in situazione più delicata...parlo dentro la testa....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*tinker*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> E questo non è giusto...essere onesti eviterebbe tanti problemi a mariti/mogli e amanti...



tinker gli amanti e i traditori i problemi se li vanno a cercare...quelli che si grattano la testa perche' hanno le corna invece equivalgono ai pedoni negli scacchi...traditori e amanti non esisterebbero se ci si guardasse dentro prima invece di lasciare la boa a cui ci si e' agrappati per tanti anni e appoiallarsi su un icerbeg che poi quasi sempre piange e piange che si sta sciogliendo...e invece resta sempre uguale e sempre a galla.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Tu vuoi rovinare due famiglie per vivere momenti? io ho perso 9 anni e ne volevo rovinare una sola ma per vivere fino alla fine dei miei giorni ogniistante conl'uomo che amavo! Stai peggio di me...non parlo della vita reale eh, che è indubbio che chi ha bimbi dimezzo a queste vicende sta senz'altro in situazione più delicata...parlo dentro la testa....


 
E come posso portare via i bambini al loro padre? portarli all'estero? Con che diritto? Preferisco mille volte sacrificarmi io, e vedere il mio amore nei ritagli di tempo, che impedire ai miei figli di vedere il loro padre ogni volta che sia possibile


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*ehi*



Bruja ha detto:


> Davvero difficile darti torto.
> Bruja



ehi bruja ciao,eh...ogni tanto c'ho ragione,mi pari in forma spero sia cosi !


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Lei è tradita (un marito che non ti desidera fisicamente dopo pochi anni di matrimonio e desidera Giovannona Coscialunga che si esibisce in pose impossibili e mise ridicole e intanto fa ginnastica con le mani sta tradendo il concetto di matrimonio...perchè non è che le voglie quando ce le hai tu marito son da soddisfare e quando ce le han le signore mogli no!)  e traditrice (con il londinese)... quindi anche lei lo sta subendo dal marito un atteggiamento non giusto e glielo sta dando al marito con il londinese...


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> tinker gli amanti e i traditori i problemi se li vanno a cercare...quelli che si grattano la testa perche' hanno le corna invece equivalgono ai pedoni negli scacchi...traditori e amanti non esisterebbero se ci si guardasse dentro prima invece di lasciare la boa a cui ci si e' agrappati per tanti anni e appoiallarsi su un icerbeg che poi quasi sempre piange e piange che si sta sciogliendo...e invece resta sempre uguale e sempre a galla.
























non sono sicura di aver capito perfettamente, ma mi piace.


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E come posso portare via i bambini al loro padre? portarli all'estero? Con che diritto? Preferisco mille volte sacrificarmi io, e vedere il mio amore nei ritagli di tempo, che impedire ai miei figli di vedere il loro padre ogni volta che sia possibile


Ma non hai detto che lui starà lì un pò per lavoro? se è per sempre cara mia, allora lui l astrada l'ha scelta...lontano dalla moglie e dal figlio che non ha mai voluto davvero e lontano da te...sei tu che gli sei servita per prendere una decisione che non avrebbe mai preso per la delicatezza di quell'adozione che non ha bloccato in tempo!!!


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E' quello che ho fatto fino ad ora: mettere sulla bilancia il tutto. E comunque sono ancora con mio marito. Ora invece devo pesare anche il resto, e non ci capisco più niente.
> Il mio sogno sarebbe: lascio mio marito, comunque rimaniamo grandi amici, lui va ad abitare vicino a noi, vede i bambini quando vuole, passiamo il natale tutti insieme, evviva, yeah!, e ogni tanto volo da lui, e passo i miei momenti indimenticabili con lui, senza mentire, senza rimorsi di coscienza, intanto i bambini crescono e tra circa 15 anni io e lui potremo vivere finalmente insieme felici e contenti forever and ever!! Bella storia, eh?


 
Comunque lo so benissimo che il mio è solo un sogno, che nella realtà non è possibile essere tutti amici, ecc. ecc. e che alla fine qualcuno soffrirà per forza, qualunque cosa deciderò di fare


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma non hai detto che lui starà lì un pò per lavoro? se è per sempre cara mia, allora lui l astrada l'ha scelta...lontano dalla moglie e dal figlio che non ha mai voluto davvero e lontano da te...sei tu che gli sei servita per prendere una decisione che non avrebbe mai preso per la delicatezza di quell'adozione che non ha bloccato in tempo!!!


 
No Tinker, è più complicato: lui è inglese, ma la moglie è spagnola, e loro abitavano in Spagna (la moglie e il figlio sono ancora lì). Quindi non è andato via da me, perché non è mai stato vicino a me. E' per questo che ci siamo visti solo 5 volte in 2 anni. Lui ora starà a Londra per un anno, poi non si sa, non lo sa neanche lui. Anche lui vorrebbe vedere suo figlio crescere, anche se l'ha "abbandonato". Non è così stronzo, davvero


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Mah...vuole veder tutti...ma da una certa distanza...
Dai Quinty...il problema non è lui...è il tuo matrimonio...e per questo non so che dirti...ma non è il londinese...per favore eh!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Io per il momento non pensavo a nulla del genere.
> Lui ha già mollato moglie e figlio appena adottato. Starà a Londra per un anno, poi non sa. Non sto pensando di mettere su casa subito insieme a lui. Avevo in mente qualcosa di diverso. *Rimanere dove sono, ma chiedere a mio marito di trovare casa vicino a noi *per poter vedere i bambini il più spesso possibile. Non voglio portargli via i bambini. Però finalmente sarei libera di vedere lui senza dire bugie. E poi con il tempo si vedrà. Io più che altro non ce la faccio più a stare con mio marito ma pensare sempre a lui. Però così mi sembra tutto molto razionale, invece in pratica l'idea mi terrorizza.


scusa, così come sei stata capace di ritrovare un vecchio amore (perché cercarlo? ciò che volevi mi pare fosse chiaro) ora trovatela tu la casa! non basta cornuto, pure mazziato...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*senti indianina*



Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ma lei HA FATTO qualcosa: dice di avere espresso più volte la sua insoddisfazione, ma senza ottenere nulla. Lui non la cerca da tempo.
> Se ne poteva andare? Non è che rompere un matrimonio sia una cosa semplice...


senti indianina,non e' facile ammettere che qualcosa non va...per un uomo e' preferibile camminare sui vetri o graffiarsi da solo la ferrari nuova,piuttosto che dire alla sua compagna "ok amore per piacere mi accompagni a fare un controllo medico per capire se ho qualcosa che non va al reparto merluzzo?" 


lui non la cerca....lei ha espresso insoddisfazione....il matrimonio non si rompe...si annulla...mi pare che i motivi ci siano...la sua insoddisfazione e il suo non cercarla...non so se lui ha qualche tipa sotto le mani...forse non lo puo' sapere nemmeno lei...lei pero' si...la mia era una critica in generale...nel caso di quintina non so quanto il marito meriti o meno di essere tradito...e cmq...ho dimenticato una cosa importante...

ammettere che qualcosa non va e porre fine a una storia o cmq metterla in discussione non e' autolesionismo...e non vuol dire fare male a qualcuno gratis...soprattutto poi e' utile per se stessi ed eviterebbe tanti rimorsi...


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Anche lui sta male, è dimagrito 10 kg in un anno. E' uno spettro. Ha sbagliato, forse doveva bloccare l'adozione, chissà, noi ci siamo visti per la prima volta a dicembre 2007 (la prima volta che ci siamo visti tra l'altro non abbiamo "consumato") e a fine gennaio 2008 è arrivato il bambino. E' successo tutto così in fretta, così inaspettatamente.
Un casino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> *Anche lui sta male, è dimagrito 10 kg in un anno. E' uno spettro.* Ha sbagliato, forse doveva bloccare l'adozione, chissà, noi ci siamo visti per la prima volta a dicembre 2007 (la prima volta che ci siamo visti tra l'altro non abbiamo "consumato") e a fine gennaio 2008 è arrivato il bambino. E' successo tutto così in fretta, così inaspettatamente.
> Un casino



ma povero angelo, che pena ci fa.


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Angelo del male (complimenti per il nick!)

mio marito torna a casa ogni sera a mezzanotte... mi spieghi tu come farebbe ad occuparsi dei bambini??? Sono io che mi occupo di loro, in tutto e per tutto, da quando sono nati. Se ci separiamo è ovvio che loro restano con me, nella loro casa!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*ehm...*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Lei è tradita (un marito che non ti desidera fisicamente dopo pochi anni di matrimonio e desidera Giovannona Coscialunga che si esibisce in pose impossibili e mise ridicole e intanto fa ginnastica con le mani sta tradendo il concetto di matrimonio...perchè non è che le voglie quando ce le hai tu marito son da soddisfare e quando ce le han le signore mogli no!)  e traditrice (con il londinese)... quindi anche lei lo sta subendo dal marito un atteggiamento non giusto e glielo sta dando al marito con il londinese...


ehm...lei fa ginnastica con una persona....lui fa le partite a 5 contro uno (sai gli uomini lo fanno sia da single che da fidanzati o sposati....) mi rendo conto che e' umiliante per una donna essere preferita a un dvd,ma se ci tieni...o almeno...mi metto nei panni di una donna che ci tiene...una sera quando torna a casa gli faccio trovare il lettore dvd spappolato per terra il picci fracassato e le riviste (se ne ha) che alimentano il fuoco del camino (se non si ha il camino le si brucia nel lavandino)  e affronto la cosa...lei dice che prendeva sempre l'iniziativa....poi ha smesso....gia quello era uno sbaglio...una donna che prende l'iniziativa piace,ma un uomo che fa prendere sempre l'iniziativa a una donna deve far pensare...il problema era da affrontare prima...e' ovvio che se il marito si e' reso conto che tanto avrebbe sempre fatto tutto lei se le sentita calda e si e' adagiato sugli allori...ma parlare di egual tradimento perche' lui gioca con federica non lo condivido-


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Scusa eh... torna ogni sera a mezzanotte... si mette davanti alla tv guardando qualche cavallona...non ti aiuta nella cura dei figli... è ovvio che i figli stiano con te ma vicino al padre... tu ricerchi un ex che è lontano e starà sempre lontano (volente o nolente)... è ovvio che stai cercando un alibi per uscire da unmatrimonio da cui potresti uscire senza alibi alcuno ma solo avendo il coraggio di parlarne con tuo marito e poi, non ottenendo aiuto, decidendo il da farsi... secondo te è l'amore per il london-boy che ti ha destabilizzata da un marito che torna a mezzanotte non ti tocca ma a tempo per toccarsi? mah....
Guarda, io son veramente tarda in queste cose ma se ci son arrivata anche io9 che il problema non è distante Km ma vicino una spanna...
E nonparlavo di egual tradimento: ma non tradisce certe promesse chi ha un problema e si rifiuta diparlarne o di risolverlo? io, TBT, la parola EGUAL non l'ho usata...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina, veramente... A parte il tuo amante... Il problema serio è il tuo matrimonio.
Credimi, io credevo fosse possibile un matrimonio senza più attrazione sessuale (e comunque ho 35 anni, non 80... un po' presto...) ma era una utopia... perchè a parte il mio ex marito che ha sclerato quando ha trovato la prima che gli ha aperto le gambe, anche io stavo dando segni di sbroccamento... Solo che, per come sono fatta, invece di farmi l'amante mi ero rifugiata in un mondo tutto mio fatto di fantasie virtuali.

L'attrazione sessuale può rinascere se ci si viene un po' incontro...(non fate battute)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Angelo del male (complimenti per il nick!)
> 
> mio marito torna a casa ogni sera a mezzanotte... mi spieghi tu come farebbe ad occuparsi dei bambini??? Sono io che mi occupo di loro, in tutto e per tutto, da quando sono nati. Se ci separiamo è ovvio che loro restano con me, nella loro casa!


dilla tutta, non è per i bambini che non vuoi andartene da quella casa, ma per i tuoi comodi. quando si è trattato di uscire con l'amichetto dubito che ai bambini abbia badato tu, o sbaglio? in ogni caso puoi occuparti di loro in un'altra casa, prendendoti se non altro le responsabilità delle tue azioni e non costringere tuo marito a doversi anche cercare un altro alloggio. 
vuoi la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena, per dirla brevemente.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> (sai gli uomini lo fanno sia da single che da fidanzati o sposati....)


Anche le donne...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa eh... torna ogni sera a mezzanotte... si mette davanti alla tv guardando qualche cavallona...non ti aiuta nella cura dei figli... è ovvio che i figli stiano con te ma vicino al padre... tu ricerchi un ex che è lontano e starà sempre lontano (volente o nolente)... è ovvio che stai cercando un alibi per uscire da unmatrimonio da cui potresti uscire senza alibi alcuno ma solo avendo il coraggio di parlarne con tuo marito e poi, non ottenendo aiuto, decidendo il da farsi... secondo te è l'amore per il london-boy che ti ha destabilizzata da un marito che torna a mezzanotte non ti tocca ma a tempo per toccarsi? mah....
> Guarda, io son veramente tarda in queste cose ma se ci son arrivata anche io9 che il problema non è distante Km ma vicino una spanna...
> E nonparlavo di egual tradimento: ma non tradisce certe promesse chi ha un problema e si rifiuta diparlarne o di risolverlo? io la parola EGUAL non l'ho usata...




bah... secondo me è ovvio quando un matrimonio incontra problemi (o arriva al capolinea) guardarsi in faccia e dirsi chiaramente le cose come stanno, non è ovvio andare a trombarsi un altro.

p.s. guardare in tv le cavallone?


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Anche le donne...


Anche le amanti...

Sì, le cavallone... anzi fantine e cavallone....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (6 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Anche le amanti...


Bè sempre donne sono...


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Angelo del male ma tu hai dei figli? capisci qualcosa di psicologia infantile? Per dei bambini è già un trauma la separazione dei genitori, non è assolutamente concepibile sradicarli dalla LORO casa, è la LORO casa, a me non frega niente di andarmene, ma è a loro che penso.

PS Mio marito torna a mezzanotte perché lavora fino a quell'ora, non perché va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi. Inoltre, non è che torna a casa e si piazza a guardare film porno tutte le sere! ma qui non si può dire niente senza essere travisati? Lo fa, ogni tanto, l'ho capito dalle bollette di Sky, ed è capitato sempre quando io e i bambini eravamo al mare... Con ciò non nego che ci siano dei problemi, ma non è una cosa ossessiva, non è un maniaco pervertito che si ammazza di porno!


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Bè sempre donne sono...


 Eh no eh...le amanti son lì tacchi e sottoveste alla Marini pronte a soddisfare ogni recondito desiderio dle proprio amato che solo da loro è capito sessualmente mentre con la moglie, bleah, fanno quel sessetto standard da 10 minuti ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   beato chi ci crede...nanananana....noi no non ci crediamo....nanaranana!).quindi a cosa serve ad una amnate che ha fatto 1 h e 1/2 di sesso magari 15 gg. prima toccarsi da sola? a nulla.... il suo stallone le h dato di cosa soddisfarci sessualmente e psicologicamente fino al prosimo incontro....
Questo è quello che pensano...io mi ci gioco tutta la serie dei tacchi a spillo e delle sottovesti che è così! Scusate la divagazione, torniamo a Quintina...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa;658578
 
L'attrazione sessuale può rinascere se ci si viene un po' incontro...(non fate battute)[/quote ha detto:
			
		

> verissimo...ma spesso si e' terrorizzati al solo pensiero di chiedere o di accennare a qualcosa di nuovo perche' si ha paura del giudizio dell'altro/a... o di farlo/a sentire inadeguato o insoddisfacente...non per ultimo il motivo che,si preferisce non dire nulla per paura di perdere la persona...senza capire che e' proprio iniziando a non dire...che quella persona inizi a perderla...
> 
> 
> bruco pero' non puoi dire non fate battute e un post dopo sottolineare che pure le donne giocano con federica
> ...


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Angelo del male ma tu hai dei figli? capisci qualcosa di psicologia infantile? Per dei bambini è già un trauma la separazione dei genitori, non è assolutamente concepibile sradicarli dalla LORO casa, è la LORO casa, a me non frega niente di andarmene, ma è a loro che penso.
> 
> PS Mio marito torna a mezzanotte perché lavora fino a quell'ora, non perché va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi. Inoltre, non è che torna a casa e si piazza a guardare film porno tutte le sere! ma qui non si può dire niente senza essere travisati? Lo fa, ogni tanto, l'ho capito dalle bollette di Sky, ed è capitato sempre quando io e i bambini eravamo al mare... Con ciò non nego che ci siano dei problemi, ma non è una cosa ossessiva, non è un maniaco pervertito che si ammazza di porno!


Ma certo...a me hanno detto: tu hai tot valori e volevi per te un uomo che non aveva questi valori? tu pensi al bene psicologico dei bambini e vuoi un uomo che ha dato il II trauma ad un bimbo innocente? non si vuol travisare tutto ciò che dici ...loro (ora anche io...aiuto!) stan facendo l'avvocato dle diavolo perchè tu da sola non lo fai...io non lo fccio con me....se lo avessi fatto non avreiperso 9 anni...e sarei stata meglio...magari sola ma meglio....invece sto qui e sto uno schifo....


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*eh no no no no no*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Anche le amanti...
> 
> Sì, le cavallone... anzi fantine e cavallone....








  eh no mi dispiace....ma qui si offendono donne di tutto rispetto...io vi proibisco di chiamare cavallone e fantine le donzellette indifese che si esibiscono in spettacoli ARTISTICI sulle televiosioni private e non!sono donne che fanno del bene...e non chiedono nulla se non qualche decina di euro in bolletta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mitica sofia gucci....eeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhh (sospiro)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Angelo del male ma tu hai dei figli? capisci qualcosa di psicologia infantile? Per dei bambini è già un trauma la separazione dei genitori, non è assolutamente concepibile sradicarli dalla LORO casa, è la LORO casa, a me non frega niente di andarmene, ma è a loro che penso.
> 
> PS Mio marito torna a mezzanotte perché lavora fino a quell'ora, non perché va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi. Inoltre, non è che torna a casa e si piazza a guardare film porno tutte le sere! ma qui non si può dire niente senza essere travisati? Lo fa, ogni tanto, l'ho capito dalle bollette di Sky, ed è capitato sempre quando io e i bambini eravamo al mare... Con ciò non nego che ci siano dei problemi, ma non è una cosa ossessiva, non è un maniaco pervertito che si ammazza di porno!



da questo si evince quanto tu sia esperta di psicologia infantile. sono i vecchi che risentono dell'esser sradicati dalla loro casa, non i bambini. per un bambino credo sia più deleterio una madre con l'amante che caccia di casa il padre. ma forse sbaglio. questa sarà una passeggiata di salute.

p.s. ma a me che mi frega dei porno che si guarda tuo marito? chi t'ha chiesto niente?


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

Gliene parlavo io...e qualche altra...penso rispondesse non solo a te Angelo...


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Va beh, sarà, credo che l'importante sia filtrare (le cose che dice Angelodelmale non mi sembrano affatto costruttive, ad esempio).
Ma tu Tinker stai ancora con il tipo? Quanti anni hanno i suoi figli?


----------



## Old Quintina (6 Settembre 2009)

Ciao Tinker,
ora chiudo.
Non so ancora se tornerò, non ho capito se mi fa bene scrivere qui oppure no, vedrò come mi sento domani. A te è servito?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Settembre 2009)

*e allora...*



Quintina ha detto:


> Angelo del male ma tu hai dei figli? capisci qualcosa di psicologia infantile? Per dei bambini è già un trauma la separazione dei genitori, non è assolutamente concepibile sradicarli dalla LORO casa, è la LORO casa, a me non frega niente di andarmene, ma è a loro che penso.
> 
> PS Mio marito torna a mezzanotte perché lavora fino a quell'ora, non perché va in giro a farsi gli affari suoi. Inoltre, non è che torna a casa e si piazza a guardare film porno tutte le sere! ma qui non si può dire niente senza essere travisati? Lo fa, ogni tanto, l'ho capito dalle bollette di Sky, ed è capitato sempre quando io e i bambini eravamo al mare... Con ciò non nego che ci siano dei problemi, ma non è una cosa ossessiva, non è un maniaco pervertito che si ammazza di porno!


e allora visto che a te questa cosa dava cmq fastidio potevi disdire sky e aspettare lui che ti avrebbe chiesto qualcosa e sfaciare il decoder...quintina per te quello era un problema...all inizio lo hai affrontato inziando sempre tu e sperando che prima o poi lui cambiasse (ma ancora sperate che prima o poi cambiamo?cambiamo solo quando prendiamo le bastonate dentro...)  io non penso che sia un maniaco...penso che si vergogni di confessarti alcune sue fantasie...


----------



## tinkerbell (6 Settembre 2009)

I suoi figli, una dell'87 l'altra del 2005 mi par di ricordare... ma io non faccio testo..io sono un'idiota che non ha voluto bene a se stessa ma di più all'uomo che pensava fosse onesto nelle cose che andava raccontando...un uomo che da 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 anni era disonesto con se steso, e sua moglie e le sue figlie... e io non ho voluto vedere ciò che era quantomeno chiaro: che amasse se stesso e i suoi bisogni di sentirsi capito, desiderato, aiutato, spronato più di quanto portasse rispetto alla sua famiglia in primis ed eventualmente in secundis a me che riempiva sistematicamente di bugie... 12 anniin più...amici da 10, amanti da 9 mi ha mollata per una nuova amante di 50anni come lui che ne ha 51 che era la sua ex fiamma di quando ne avevano 18...
Io son stata cieca... se fossi stata in mezo alla storia e ne avessi parlato con qualcuno non avreiperso tanto tempo... mi sono iscritta qui quando ormai il tempo l'avevo perso, tutto ed ero stata lasciata...

Fidati... cerca te stessa non uno specchio in cui guardarti per vederti riflessa... tu devi avere il coraggio o di darti la chance di ricostruire o di mandarli a c.g.r. tutti e due... non si lascia un uomo per un altro...quando non si è più innamorati si torna liberi di aprirsi al mondo e poi ci si mette con qualcuno...i chiodo scaccia chiodo son troppo comodi e disonesti e fan soffrire mariti/mogli/amanti che non lo meritano e non lo sanno...

A me sta servendo un casino scrivere qui................mi dicon cose che non son tutte applicabili alla mia realtà perchè loro non han vissuto con me questi 9 anni e non san veramente chi sonoio però il fatto stesso che non giudichino e che mi abbian allargatole braccia mogli che son state tradite per donne come me la dice lunga...ma moooooooooooolto lunga...........basterebbe questo per continuare!


----------



## Old aristocat (6 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa, così come sei stata capace di ritrovare un vecchio amore (perché cercarlo? ciò che volevi mi pare fosse chiaro) ora trovatela tu la casa! non basta cornuto, pure mazziato...


Guarda che il primo a venir meno al patto del matrimonio è stato lui, e continua ad essere lui...
la sua (=del marito) inedia è semplicemente vergognosa


----------



## Old Quintina (7 Settembre 2009)

Cavoli!
E io che credevo di avere una storia complicata!
Ma ha mollato anche la moglie, oltre che te, dopo che si è messo con il suo primo amore?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Guarda che il primo a venir meno al patto del matrimonio è stato lui, e continua ad essere lui...
> la sua (=del marito) inedia è semplicemente vergognosa



ma va? vivi sotto il loro tetto e vedi come vanno le cose ogni giorno? quali sono le sue colpe? quelle di lavorare fino a mezzanotte? che disgraziato, come si permette??? ma sì, ha fatto bene a tradirlo! io mi cercherei altre due o tre amanti, un'altra volta impara a lavorare!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Cavoli!
> E io che credevo di avere una storia complicata!
> Ma ha mollato anche la moglie, oltre che te, dopo che si è messo con il suo primo amore?


 Ma de che! Ha cambiato solo amante! E prima di andarci mi ha pure chiesto ilpermesso...perchè voleva capire, vedere cosa lo turbava e io "si caro...devi capire...io ti amo, questa cos ci rafforzerà"...tutto mi ha detto...anche che ci è andato a letto...e poi miha lasciata... Ecco perchè ti dico ALIBI.... se voleva poteva lasciarmiprima, quando si è accorto che non mi amava o non gli servivo più....19 anni... ma la più stupida son stata io....gli ALIBI me lison fatti io.........sei una mamma....i tuoi figli da grandi ti vedranno come la persona più onesta e integra del mondo...una persona onesta e integra se non ama torna libera e poi permette a qualcun altro di amarla... e se ama ancora cerca di farlo funzionare ilrapporto che ha, a costo di esser dura...e se non riesce ci ha provato con tutte le sue forze...e il marito ricorderà di esser stato causa dle suo male perchè al grido di aiuto della compagna che si era scelto per la vita ha risposto con un grugnito e ha continuato a smanettarsi da solo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E' quello che ho fatto fino ad ora: mettere sulla bilancia il tutto. E comunque sono ancora con mio marito. Ora invece devo pesare anche il resto, e non ci capisco più niente.
> Il mio sogno sarebbe: lascio mio marito, comunque rimaniamo grandi amici, lui va ad abitare vicino a noi, vede i bambini quando vuole, passiamo il natale tutti insieme, evviva, yeah!, e ogni tanto volo da lui, e passo i miei momenti indimenticabili con lui, senza mentire, senza rimorsi di coscienza, intanto i bambini crescono e tra circa 15 anni io e lui potremo vivere finalmente insieme felici e contenti forever and ever!! Bella storia, eh?





Quintina ha detto:


> E come posso portare via i bambini al loro padre? portarli all'estero? Con che diritto? Preferisco mille volte sacrificarmi io, e vedere il mio amore nei ritagli di tempo, che impedire ai miei figli di vedere il loro padre ogni volta che sia possibile





Quintina ha detto:


> Comunque lo so benissimo che il mio è solo un sogno, che nella realtà non è possibile essere tutti amici, ecc. ecc. e che alla fine qualcuno soffrirà per forza, qualunque cosa deciderò di fare


 Non è un sogno è una sceneggiatura che nessun produttore finanzierebbe...
Sei proprio confusa...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> bruco pero' non puoi dire non fate battute e un post dopo sottolineare che pure le donne giocano con federica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ero serissima perchè c'è sempre questo tabù che vuole che le donne non possano fare sesso solitario.
Sai cosa diceva Woody Allen della masturbazione?
Che è fare sesso con chi amiamo veramente.


----------



## Old aristocat (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma va? vivi sotto il loro tetto e vedi come vanno le cose ogni giorno? quali sono le sue colpe? quelle di lavorare fino a mezzanotte? che disgraziato, come si permette??? ma sì, ha fatto bene a tradirlo! io mi cercherei altre due o tre amanti, un'altra volta impara a lavorare!!!


ti consiglio di leggere tutto il thread, anche se sta diventando lungo.
il problema del marito non è l'orario di lavoro, ma il non desiderare più la moglie, non prendere l'iniziativa con lei, *negarsi i problemi di coppia anche di fronte all'evidenza!!*
Uno che si rifiuta di affrontare i problemi, in qualunque contesto (lavoro, famiglia, amore) soffre di inedia. E' uno che crea grande danno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> ti consiglio di leggere tutto il thread, anche se sta diventando lungo.
> il problema del marito non è l'orario di lavoro, ma il non desiderare più la moglie, non prendere l'iniziativa con lei, *negarsi i problemi di coppia anche di fronte all'evidenza!!*
> Uno che si rifiuta di affrontare i problemi, in qualunque contesto (lavoro, famiglia, amore) soffre di inedia. E' uno che crea grande danno...



ho letto.
e quindi?
ci sono problemi, si affrontano. o si interrompe la relazione. tradire non è una soluzione, guarda un po'.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E quindi?
> 
> 
> Scusate, ma io ho scritto in questo forum in cerca di consigli, non per essere attaccata, o perché si mettesse in dubbio ciò che dico, o ciò che provo. Perchè questi atteggiamenti?


Quintina se non ami più tuo marito lascialo. Ma non per il tuo vecchio amore (non solo), per te stessa. O continuerai a sopravvivere e basta. Questione di scelte.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Il mio sogno sarebbe: lascio mio marito, comunque rimaniamo grandi amici, lui va ad abitare vicino a noi, vede i bambini quando vuole, passiamo il natale tutti insieme, evviva, yeah!, e ogni tanto volo da lui, e passo i miei momenti indimenticabili con lui, senza mentire, senza rimorsi di coscienza, intanto i bambini crescono e tra circa 15 anni io e lui potremo vivere finalmente insieme felici e contenti forever and ever!! Bella storia, eh?


Beh mica tanto impossibile eh...


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per un bambino credo sia più deleterio una madre con l'amante che caccia di casa il padre


mon dieu... Ragazze mie ma vi siete innamorate mai?


----------



## Old megliosola (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> mon dieu... Ragazze mie ma vi siete innamorate mai?


dici delle cose che sono di un irritante spaventoso!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma dove'è che vivi?? su una nuovletta rosa??

ma beata te...camperai cent'anni


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Io veramente sto malissimo. *Forse non ho espresso bene ciò che sto passando*, comunque, se ci siete passati, se avete delle famiglie con dei figli e siete in mezzo a dei casini come quello in cui sono io, allora saprete certamente che non si sta per niente bene. Io sto molto male


 
in effetti no.

Ma adesso abbiamo capito.

I casini di questo tipo hanno una sola soluzione: essere messi alle spalle. Devi chiudere con il tuo amante.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> forse perché finchè non ti senti di nuovo "viva" ti sembra tutto più normale, più sopportabile, meno terribile.
> 
> 
> Per rispondere a Bruco: *mio marito si masturba guardando film porno,* per il resto, non credo che abbia amanti, ma magari sono anch'io ingenua come lo è lui. l'altra volta però l'ho beccato subito, quindi non credo


 
Non mi pare un crimine da pena capitale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu perché non ti unisci a lui, un giorno che siete soli?!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Guarda tu hai tutta la ragione del mondo, io queste cose me le sono dette 2000 volte. Però il mio matrimonio non è solo questo. Così sembra una cosa squallida. In effetti ci sono tante altre cose. Noi abbiamo tanti interessi in comune. Grande intesa a livello intellettuale. Grande sostegno reciproco per quanto riguarda i nostri rispettivi lavori. Ci sono tante cose. E poi ci sono i bambini


 
Ribadisco, a costo di diventare noiosa.

Chiudi con l'amante. Non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma guarda, ripeto, io faccio poco testo...un marito manco ce l'ho... volevo rubarne uno ad un'altra *perchè pare che qui si sia diffusa voce che era più facile non volendo io costruire un cavolo di ciò che dicevo di voler fare!*!! (veleno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vedi che ti stai abituando all'idea?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' atroce. Mi stanno salendo i nervi. Lo trovo ancora più grave dell'abbandonare il proprio figlio naturale.
> 
> Che poi, voglio dire, un bimbo in adozione te lo danno dopo SECOLI...
> Ne ha avuto di tempo per pensarci, eh?


Anch'io lo trovo allucinante.
Desiderare un figlio al punto di adottarlo e poi sbattersene così è ignobile.
Ancora più ignobile prendere in esame un uomo del genere.
mah...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E' quello che ho fatto fino ad ora: mettere sulla bilancia il tutto. E comunque sono ancora con mio marito. Ora invece devo pesare anche il resto, e non ci capisco più niente.
> *Il mio sogno sarebbe: lascio mio marito, comunque rimaniamo grandi amici, lui va ad abitare vicino a noi, vede i bambini quando vuole, passiamo il natale tutti insieme, evviva, yeah!, e ogni tanto volo da lui, e passo i miei momenti indimenticabili con lui, senza mentire, senza rimorsi di coscienza, intanto i bambini crescono e tra circa 15 anni io e lui potremo vivere finalmente insieme felici e contenti forever and ever!! Bella storia, eh*?


in quale film americano l'hai sentita?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Facci caso. Con  lui vuoi i momenti indimenticabili (SESSO) non la routine, eh, che grande amore!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Aggiungo che trovo di uno squallore e di una scorrettezza inenarrabile venire qui e ,tra le varie giustificazioni che ci s'inventano per avere l'amante, calpestare la privacy del marito cornuto confidando che si masturba davanti ai porno.
Se tuo marito venisse qui e ci raccontasse i fatti tuoi intimi ti farebbe piacere??
a prescindere che se si masturba davanti ai porno invece che fare l'amore con te mi sa che anche tu qualche problemino lo crei a lui


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E come posso portare via i bambini al loro padre? portarli all'estero? Con che diritto? *Preferisco mille volte sacrificarmi io, e vedere il mio amore nei ritagli di tempo, che impedire ai miei figli di vedere il loro padre ogni volta che sia possibile*



ecco brava sacrificati che ti fa bene.



Quintina ha detto:


> E' quello che ho fatto fino ad ora: mettere sulla bilancia il tutto. E comunque sono ancora con mio marito. Ora invece devo pesare anche il resto, e non ci capisco più niente.
> * Il mio sogno sarebbe: lascio mio marito, comunque rimaniamo grandi amici, lui va ad abitare vicino a noi, vede i bambini quando vuole, passiamo il natale tutti insieme, evviva, yeah!, e ogni tanto volo da lui, e passo i miei momenti indimenticabili con lui, senza mentire, senza rimorsi di coscienza, intanto i bambini crescono e tra circa 15 anni io e lui potremo vivere finalmente insieme felici e contenti forever and ever!! Bella storia, eh?*


ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Aggiungo che trovo di uno squallore e di una scorrettezza inenarrabile venire qui e ,tra le varie giustificazioni che ci s'inventano per avere l'amante, calpestare la privacy del marito cornuto confidando che si masturba davanti ai porno.
> Se tuo marito venisse qui e ci raccontasse i fatti tuoi intimi ti farebbe piacere??
> a prescindere che se si masturba davanti ai porno invece che fare l'amore con te mi sa che anche tu qualche problemino lo crei a lui


Quoto, ma secondo me lo sta raccontando soprattutto a se stessa per trovare il pretesto per mollarlo.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina, non spaventarti. Stiamo scavando nelle tue difese, per mostrarti la realtà. Resta con noi.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lo so, certo che lo so, è per questo che non ho ancora fatto niente.
> 
> Mi fido di lui? Mah? Lui non aveva mai neanche baciato un'altra donna in 14 anni, prima di rivedere me. Io credo che lui mi ami davvero, *altrimenti non avrebbe mandato a rotoli la sua vita così.*
> 
> Tanti morti, è vero. Non so, sono così confusa. Ho provato tante volte in questi due anni a troncare, a dirgli di smetterla di sentirci, ma alla fine non ci siamo riusciti per più di 10 giorni al massimo. E quando ci vediamo io non capisco più niente, perdo la testa completamente. Sono andata anche in terapia per un anno per cercare di capirci qualcosa, ma alla fine ho smesso pure quello perché tanto non mi è servito a niente


 non si manda a rotoli una storia per un'altra donna.
Tu eri la sua 'scusa', anche con se stesso, così può dire che lo fa per onestà e non per paura.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Anche perché non ha lasciato la famiglia per venire da te...ma per andare...a Londra (dove starà 15 anni in tua attesa...sempre da solo, eh!!! perché si sa che è fedele...)


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Tu vuoi rovinare due famiglie per vivere momenti? io ho perso 9 anni e ne volevo rovinare una sola ma per vivere fino alla fine dei miei giorni ogniistante conl'uomo che amavo! Stai peggio di me...non parlo della vita reale eh, che è indubbio che chi ha bimbi dimezzo a queste vicende sta senz'altro in situazione più delicata...parlo dentro la testa....


 ma infatti anche lei non cerca l'amore ma solo un motivo per fuggire.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E come posso portare via i bambini al loro padre? portarli all'estero? Con che diritto? Preferisco mille volte sacrificarmi io, e vedere il mio amore nei ritagli di tempo, che impedire ai miei figli di vedere il loro padre ogni volta che sia possibile


 quindi lui ti ama così tanto da mollare moglie e figlio appena adottato per te, ma non abbastanza da lasciare Londra e venire pure luia  vivere vicino a te? 
(una trifamiliare a schiera come la vedi?)


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi lui ti ama così tanto da mollare moglie e figlio appena adottato per te, ma non abbastanza da lasciare Londra e venire pure luia  vivere vicino a te?
> * (una trifamiliare a schiera come la vedi?*)


----------



## Kid (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Sono nuova, e avrei bisogno di consigli.
> Ho 39 anni, sposata con 2 figli di 9 e 4 anni. Circa 2 anni fa ho ricontattato un mio grande amore che non vedevo da 14 anni. Avevamo avuto una grande storia d'amore, molto intensa anche se breve, quando avevamo vent'anni. Insomma l'ho ricontattato, perché volevo sapere come stava. Lui era sposato, in procinto di adottare un bimbo. Abita molto lontano da me. Insomma abbiamo cominciato a mandarci email, poi ci siamo visti ed è riscattata la scintilla. Ci siamo visti in tutto 5 volte, e abbiamo passato insieme momenti indimenticabili. Lui intanto è diventato papà, ma ciò non ci ha fermati. Poi lui è entrato in depressione profonda, dopo l'adozione ha cominciato ad avere grossi problemi con la moglie, litigavano sempre (invece prima pare che fossero felici), e la nostra storia non migliorava le cose (cmq ci mandavamo email e sms in continuazione, anche se non ci vedevamo, come due ragazzini alla prima cotta). Poi alla fine lui circa un mese fa è esploso e le ha detto tutto. Adesso si è trasferito a Londra e io non so che cosa fare. Lo amo da impazzire. E' stato il grande amore della mia vita. Però non trovo il coraggio di lasciare mio marito. Sono terrorizzata all'idea. Con mio marito c'è un altro tipo di amore. Non c'è passione, però c'è un bel legame. Lo so che gli manco di rispetto, ma l'altro mi fa sentire cose che con lui non sento più da tanto tempo. Vorrei dirgli tutto, ma l'idea di fargli del male mi angoscia, e poi ho paura di traumatizzare i bambini, sconvolgendo la loro vita a quest'età. Ma allo stesso tempo ho paura che lui - l'altro - non mi aspetterà per sempre, giustamente. Che faccio? Sto impazzendo



Mi scuserà l'interessata se mi faccio una grassa risata... siamo davvero fatti con lo stampino! Si potrebbe fare un copia incolla per tutti i nuovi arrivati, tanto le storie sono sempre uguali e pure i finali purtroppo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> mon dieu... Ragazze mie ma vi siete innamorate mai?


 
ma che cazzo c'entra?

una volta ogni tanto riesci a dire qualcosa di sensato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi lui ti ama così tanto da mollare moglie e figlio appena adottato per te, ma non abbastanza da lasciare Londra e venire pure luia vivere vicino a te?
> *(una trifamiliare a schiera come la vedi?*)























che serpe


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Anch'io lo trovo allucinante.
> Desiderare un figlio al punto di adottarlo e poi sbattersene così è ignobile.
> Ancora più ignobile prendere in esame un uomo del genere.
> mah...


Questo è un bell'esempio Asu! Quintina conosce quella realtà attraverso il filtro di lui. E noi la conosciamo dalle sue parole. Non sappiamo come mai in realtà hanno adottato un figlio. Sappiamo tutti che non è facile come realtà. Ed è il vizio metodologico del forum. 

Uno legge: confronto tra traditi e traditori.

Invece qua ci stanno solo le ragioni dei traditi.

Quelle dei traditori sono proiezioni dei traditi.

Questo mi dispiace è uno specchio distorto della realtà.

E se qualcuno la pensa in maniera diversa, giù botte...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Questo è un bell'esempio Asu! Quintina conosce quella realtà attraverso il filtro di lui. E noi la conosciamo dalle sue parole. Non sappiamo come mai in realtà hanno adottato un figlio. Sappiamo tutti che non è facile come realtà. Ed è il vizio metodologico del forum.
> 
> *Uno legge: confronto tra traditi e traditori.*
> 
> ...


ma che due coglioni.


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che due coglioni.


 
quoto col sangue, e ci metto anche  il carico di due globuli bianchi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto col sangue, e ci metto anche il carico di due globuli bianchi


mi presteresti anche due piastrine?


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Io per il momento non pensavo a nulla del genere.
> Lui ha già mollato moglie e figlio appena adottato. Starà a Londra per un anno, poi non sa. Non sto pensando di mettere su casa subito insieme a lui. Avevo in mente qualcosa di diverso. Rimanere dove sono, ma chiedere a mio marito di trovare casa vicino a noi per poter vedere i bambini il più spesso possibile. Non voglio portargli via i bambini. Però finalmente sarei libera di vedere lui senza dire bugie. E poi con il tempo si vedrà. Io più che altro non ce la faccio più a stare con mio marito ma pensare sempre a lui. Però così mi sembra tutto molto razionale, invece in pratica l'idea mi terrorizza.


Non ci posso credere!!!
Tu e il tuo amante siete dei mostri di egoismo....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Questo è un bell'esempio Asu! Quintina conosce quella realtà attraverso il filtro di lui. E noi la conosciamo dalle sue parole. Non sappiamo come mai in realtà hanno adottato un figlio. Sappiamo tutti che non è facile come realtà. Ed è il vizio metodologico del forum.
> 
> Uno legge: confronto tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> ...



un bell'esempio di che?
cosa c'entra il confronto fra traditori e traditi nel mio commento?

chiunque faccia salti mortali per adottare un bimbo e poi lo molli così è un coglione.
Indipendentemente che sia tradito o traditore.
Sul resto non commento. Sei diventato illeggibile.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi scuserà l'interessata se mi faccio una grassa risata... siamo davvero fatti con lo stampino! Si potrebbe fare un copia incolla per tutti i nuovi arrivati, tanto le storie sono sempre uguali e pure i finali *purtroppo*....


 
toglierei il purtroppo , Kid. Nella mia vicenda il FINALE è la sola cosa edificante e di cui sono fiera!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Questo è un bell'esempio Asu! Quintina conosce quella realtà attraverso il filtro di lui. E noi la conosciamo dalle sue parole. Non sappiamo come mai in realtà hanno adottato un figlio. Sappiamo tutti che non è facile come realtà. Ed è il vizio metodologico del forum.
> 
> Uno legge: confronto tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> ...


 
Te lo dico chiaro, perchè può servirti, anche se so che rischio la segnalazione: hai dei gravi problemi di comprendonio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Te lo dico chiaro, perchè può servirti, anche se so che rischio la segnalazione: hai dei gravi problemi di comprendonio.


dubito capirà il perché


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Ditemi che la storia di Quintina è una boiata. Non  ci voglio credere....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ditemi che la storia di Quintina è una boiata. Non ci voglio credere....


guarda... ieri notte a un certo punto ho avuto il forte sospetto fosse un troll e ho smesso di rispondere.


----------



## Kid (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> toglierei il purtroppo , Kid. Nella mia vicenda il FINALE è la sola cosa edificante e di cui sono fiera!


Ma si cara, hai ragione... ma che avatar hai messo? Ti senti una cheerleader?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Sono nuova, e avrei bisogno di consigli.
> Ho 39 anni, sposata con 2 figli di 9 e 4 anni. Circa 2 anni fa ho ricontattato un mio grande amore che non vedevo da 14 anni. Avevamo avuto una grande storia d'amore, molto intensa anche se breve, quando avevamo vent'anni. Insomma l'ho ricontattato, perché volevo sapere come stava. Lui era sposato, in procinto di adottare un bimbo. Abita molto lontano da me. Insomma abbiamo cominciato a mandarci email, poi ci siamo visti ed è riscattata la scintilla. Ci siamo visti in tutto 5 volte, e abbiamo passato insieme momenti indimenticabili. Lui intanto è diventato papà, ma ciò non ci ha fermati. Poi lui è entrato in depressione profonda, dopo l'adozione ha cominciato ad avere grossi problemi con la moglie, litigavano sempre (invece prima pare che fossero felici), e la nostra storia non migliorava le cose (cmq ci mandavamo email e sms in continuazione, anche se non ci vedevamo, come due ragazzini alla prima cotta). Poi alla fine lui circa un mese fa è esploso e le ha detto tutto. Adesso si è trasferito a Londra e io non so che cosa fare. Lo amo da impazzire. E' stato il grande amore della mia vita. Però non trovo il coraggio di lasciare mio marito. Sono terrorizzata all'idea. Con mio marito c'è un altro tipo di amore. Non c'è passione, però c'è un bel legame. Lo so che gli manco di rispetto, ma l'altro mi fa sentire cose che con lui non sento più da tanto tempo. Vorrei dirgli tutto, ma l'idea di fargli del male mi angoscia, e poi ho paura di traumatizzare i bambini, sconvolgendo la loro vita a quest'età. Ma allo stesso tempo ho paura che lui - l'altro - non mi aspetterà per sempre, giustamente. Che faccio? Sto impazzendo


La tua vicenda mi ha molto colpito e a tratti commosso. Vedi Quintina, ci sono amori che non finiscono mai, un giorno ci si incontra, si è giovani, ci si prende come non mai nel profondo. Poi la vita gira altrove. Quel sentimento finisce nello scantinato, magari resta un dolce ricordo, e si vivono altri amori. Dentro di noi però sappiamo benissimo, che questi altri amori non sono come quello là. Insomma un piccolo senso di disagio ci attanaglia. Ti ammiro molto, perchè nonostante le prove che hai subito, sei stata in grado di proteggere la tua famiglia e il tuo compagno. La famiglia resta la famiglia. 

2) L'errore o il colpo di testa l'ha fatto il tuo amico. Non puoi accettare che il fatto che lui abbia lasciato sua moglie, ai miei occhi da bastardo, e da codardo, sia per te una ragione sufficente per fare altrettanto. Altrimenti diventa un ricatto bello e buono. 

3) Capisco bene il legame con tuo marito. E' lo stesso che ho con mia moglie. 

Io ti consiglio di non dire niente a tuo marito e di scindere le due realtà nel tuo cuore. Prova a considerare come il rapporto d'amore con l'altro sia l'ossigeno per portare avanti i tuoi "doveri" di sposa e madre. Ricorda bene che quella grande storia d'amore dei vent'anni non finì bene, ricorda sempre che non avete ancora avuto modo di vivere appieno quella storia. Poi se tu lasci la tua famiglia, ti sentirai una merda con te stessa e con i tuoi figli. E non potrai essere serena con l'altro.

L'altro se ti ama veramente ti saprà aspettare per sempre. Purtroppo o per fortuna a voi due è toccato questo dalla vita.

Poi sono convinto che quando tronchiamo con una persona, acceccati dal fatto che questa persona sia sbagliata per noi, poi portiamo nel nuovo rapporto le stesse dinamiche. Capisci? 

Per me bisogna essere realisti...e dirsi...noi2 possiamo vivere questo. Perchè il di più o il diverso è troppo rischioso. 

Non posso dirti di più...ma vorrei tanto poterlo fare...ma stai attenta che se tu dici tutto a tuo marito, lui ti dirà che è per questo che le cose non vanno più bene, perchè tu in realtà hai sempre amato un altro. 

Sono imboscate in cui non è bene cadere...

Quinty, per quanto qui tante donne s'incazzino con me, io so che la salvezza del mio matrimonio, sono stati gli amori...extra...

Quinty,,,non cascarci...è più difficile ed eroico portare la carretta tutti i giorni senza merito nè gloria, che mandare tutto all'aria...quella è sempre e solo una colossale sconfitta!!!

Quinty...non credere che il tuo matrimonio sia brutto e che quello degli altri sia tutto rose e fiori...proprio il pretendere che sia rose e fiori crea tanta infelicità...

Fa in modo che quando i figli sono grandi, tu possa scegliere liberamente assieme a tuo marito se stare assieme o meno, i bambini capiscono sai, chi vuole veramente bene a loro...

Bon ciao...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Te lo dico chiaro, perchè può servirti, anche se so che rischio la segnalazione: hai dei gravi problemi di comprendonio.


Infatti: mi bannano per il motivo x, e poi mi accusano che era per y...ma sai sono ritardato...ci arrivo sempre dopo...a cogliere le insidie...


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

E vai...tra venti anni vivranno  liberi e felici nella City.....


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E vai...tra venti anni vivranno liberi e felici nella City.....


e potranno adottare un furetto


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi scuserà l'interessata se mi faccio una grassa risata... siamo davvero fatti con lo stampino! Si potrebbe fare un copia incolla per tutti i nuovi arrivati, tanto le storie sono sempre uguali e pure i finali purtroppo....


Mio caro è la comedie humaine...

Poi se tu vuoi credere che il mondo vada in un altro modo, magari credendo ciecamente a certi consigli...fai pure...

Parliamo che so, delle donne che rompono tutto, e poi non riescono mai più a vivere una storia d'amore con un uomo?

Fregate dalla pretesa assurda che gli uomini siano in un modo che loro vorrebbero che fosse...e che non sarà mai?

Kid, come si può incazzarsi contro un essere umano per non essere ciò che è? 

Mai visto gli asini volare, 
Mai visto uscire acqua dalle pietre...


----------



## Kid (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro è la comedie humaine...
> 
> Poi se tu vuoi credere che il mondo vada in un altro modo, magari credendo ciecamente a certi consigli...fai pure...
> 
> ...



Ma guarda... la mia era solo una nemmeno troppo amara constatazione di come in realtà l'unicità di una persona sia solo una convinzione personale. 

Ammazza, che ho scritto?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda... la mia era solo una nemmeno troppo amara constatazione di come in realtà l'unicità di una persona sia solo una convinzione personale.
> 
> Ammazza, che ho scritto?


Uno nessuno e centomila di Pirandello...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ditemi che la storia di Quintina è una boiata. Non ci voglio credere....





angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda... ieri notte a un certo punto ho avuto il forte sospetto fosse un troll e ho smesso di rispondere.


 Davvero vi sembra assurdo?
In tanti anni sul forum quanti ne abbiamo visti?
Di traditori che lo facevano nel garage di casa?
Di amanti che non volevano lui vedesse i figli?
Di situazioni al limite del paranormale?
quell di quintina a me sembra una storia palusibilissima.
Nella sua visione un pò sfocata da questa nuova botta adrenalinica (non si può chiamarla amore) lei cerca di raccapezzarsi ma non riesce a ragionare. Le sembra che il discorso fili: lei non porta via i figli al marito, gli concede di vederli quando vuole, l'altro resta a londra e lei fa le fughe romantiche.. .funziona tutto... 
Non si rende conto nemmeno lontanamente che sono stati l'un l'altro la scusa per alienarsi da una situazione orami trascesa dalla quale non avevano il coraggio di staccarsi senza stampella emotiva o almeno logica.
Purtroppo temo che il danno per lei sia fatto: come si può riprendere in mano un matrimonio che ha perduto ogni ragione ?Dove tradimenti non solo fisici ma emotivi si sono consumati per decenni? 
Dove non ci si tocca più e non si parla più? Dove lei s'è ritagliata 5 incontri con l'altro in 2 anni.... ma una donna con due figli piccoli come fa ad allontanarsi così spesso da casa? Mah!
La sfida vera per lei sarebbe ricominciare! sbattere fuori il marito per il problemi che loro hanno e affrontarli davvero! Mettersi in gioco! Ma lo farà? Ha la comoda scusa di un nuovo amore che le permette di ignorare i fantasmi.... 
 non è la prima e non sarà l'ultima!
non si tratta di egoismo. Si tratta di cecità....


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Quoto Grande ma occhio che la "botta adrenalinica" dura da 2 lunghissimi anni, è già scaduta!!!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Questo è un bell'esempio Asu! Quintina conosce quella realtà attraverso il filtro di lui. E noi la conosciamo dalle sue parole. Non sappiamo come mai in realtà hanno adottato un figlio. Sappiamo tutti che non è facile come realtà. Ed è il vizio metodologico del forum.
> 
> Uno legge: confronto tra traditi e traditori.
> 
> ...


ma che bel tomo che sei eh?
guarda che anche quintina è una traditrice 

e nella sostanza si sta chiedendo se valga la pena di buttare alle ortiche il marito per buttarsi tra le braccia di questo bel tipino (che in realtà non si capisce se ricucirà con la moglie quando torna da londra)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Davvero vi sembra assurdo?
> ....


leggo solo fin qua: non mi sembra assurda la storia, mi sembra assurda lei. c'è una sottile differenza


----------



## Kid (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Davvero vi sembra assurdo?
> In tanti anni sul forum quanti ne abbiamo visti?
> Di traditori che lo facevano nel garage di casa?
> Di amanti che non volevano lui vedesse i figli?
> ...



Quando non si hanno le palle per aprire la crisi di coppia o mollare tutto e fare la fuga d'amore con l'amante, significa solo una cosa: non si vuole lasciare il proprio partner VERAMENTE. E' una cosa che ho imparato col tempo qui dentro.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> leggo solo fin qua: non mi sembra assurda la storia, mi sembra assurda lei. c'è una sottile differenza


 ti stancavi a leggere tutto!?!?!?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Davvero vi sembra assurdo?
> In tanti anni sul forum quanti ne abbiamo visti?
> Di traditori che lo facevano nel garage di casa?
> Di amanti che non volevano lui vedesse i figli?
> ...


Io vorrei capire che necessità si ha di sbattere fuori il marito di casa...quando l'hai sbattuto fuori dal cuore, dovrebbe bastare no? 
Poi il nuovo amore non è affatto nuovo, ma vecchio: era in latenza, porca miseria, ste robe le conosco benissimo...
Cavoli mica è detto che se una ti lascia, tu smetti di amarla nel segreto del tuo cuore. Direi che sopravvivi comunque. 
5 incontri in due anni, lo trovi così spesso? Sono uno ogni 146 giorni...

Nessuno che arrivi mai a capire che in una storia d'amore cià che logora tutto è la convivenza? La coabitazione? No vero? Nessuno pensa mai che oggi coltivare un rapporto uomo e donna è estremamente più impegnativo che non ai tempi dei nostri nonni, in cui tutto era estremamente ritualizzato? 

Possibile che non riusciamo mai a pensare un attimo con una visuale più ampia? 

Perchè tutti queste soluzioni con lo slittamento nell'etica? 
Come dire: " Si allaga la casa, prendi il secchio e comincia a portare fuori l'acqua, oppure, la mia casa è allagata, cambio casa. Cercare il tubo rotto no vero? Mai?"

Ripeto la mia salvezza è sempre stata quella di vivere in una casa blindata, ma con una finestra e una scala nascosta, ogni tanto, scappo da là...e torno quando l'aria si è fatta meno malsana.
Sempre meglio che vivere sempre con la maschera antigas addosso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi per consigliare bisogna passarci per certe situazioni...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quando non si hanno le palle per aprire la crisi di coppia o mollare tutto e fare la fuga d'amore con l'amante, significa solo una cosa: non si vuole lasciare il proprio partner VERAMENTE. E' una cosa che ho imparato col tempo qui dentro.


 beh, ci sta pure che con due figli lei ci pensi un attimino a trasferire la family a londra!! 
il fatto è che lei non vuol lasciare tutto perchè ama lui, ma per essere libera... 
c'è anche qui bella differenza!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti stancavi a leggere tutto!?!?!?


 
sì


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quando non si hanno le palle per aprire la crisi di coppia o mollare tutto e fare la fuga d'amore con l'amante, significa solo una cosa: non si vuole lasciare il proprio partner VERAMENTE. E' una cosa che ho imparato col tempo qui dentro.


Mio caro un conto è lasciare,
Un conto è abbandonare l'altro al suo destino.
Poi il terzo caso è questo: Non ci si lascia, perchè in realtà non si è mai stati veramente assieme. Pensaci.


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro un conto è lasciare,
> Un conto è abbandonare l'altro al suo destino.
> Poi il terzo caso è questo: *Non ci si lascia, perchè in realtà non si è mai stati veramente assieme.* Pensaci.


 
ma che cagata è?
che vuol dire?
sembrano le frasi del nardoni


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2009)

*.....*

Io mi fermo a questo tuo post...

"
Mio marito lo amo, ma in modo diverso. Non mi piace più fisicamente. Non mi attrae più. Non abbiamo rapporti. Gli voglio un gran bene. Tantissimo. Ma non sono innamorata e inoltre non lo stimo come padre, anche se so che vuole bene ai bambini.In soldoni come uomo ha qualche valore ma come padre, amante e marito non gode della tua stima, alias non sai che fartene... 

Il tradimento l'ho superato. Sono passati tanti anni. Anche se in fondo a volte mi è capitato di pensare: "beh, tanto me l'ha fatto anche lui" e di autogiustificarmi.Questo non giustifica, ogni tradimento va affrontato nel momento in cui accade non come rateo sentimentale... Ma ora le cose sono andate troppo oltre. Io devo prendere una decisione: o tronco con mio marito o tronco con l'altro.Con tuo marito tronchi l'ectoplasma di un rapporto... sai bene che state insieme, che é diverso dal condividere... Non posso continuare così, non è giusto. E' che il pensiero di troncare con l'altro mi fa stare male, non riesco a pensare di non poter più provare quella sensazione di vertigine e il batticuore e le farfalle allo stomaco, ecc. E il pensiero di sconvolgere la mia vita e quella della mia famiglia mi angoscia più che mai. A volte vorrei scomparire. Vorrei tornare indietro e non ricontattarlo. Mi sento così in colpa per avergli rovinato la vita La questione con l'altro ti dà un pensiero che non ti é balenato quando lo hai contattato... non potrebbe essere che ti ha bruciato la chiusura del rapporto allora ed oggi hai voluto ratificare la tua capacità di vittoria su di lui. Infine sii obiettiva, hai ripreso" quello che ritenevi il maltolto, senza badare a cosa tiravi in ballo...
Non ti giudico, ci mancherebbe, storie come la tua alla fine sono più diffuse del pensabile, quello che non capisco é come tu possa alla tua età e con la situazione familiare che hai (più vite dipendono letteralmemnte dalle tue decisioni) avere dubbi e paturnie.
Hai sbagliato a contattarlo, é un fatto, ma non aggiungere errore all'errore, pensa che la tua famiglia ha diritto ad una scelta, ma non per reazione bensì per buonsenso.
Con tuo marito non va, benissimo, trova il modo di separarti e di fare come molte donne insoddisfatte, chiudi una parentesi spiacevole, sistema con coerenza la questione figli e dopo.... solo dopo pensa a cosa fare con l'altro.
Vedrai che per allora la pruriginosità di quell'uomo si sarà assestata e potrai decidere a mente serena. Se lui ha deciso di andare a Londra (che già era destinato per lavoro) lo ha fatto anche al di là della tua interferenza. A volte ammantiamo decisioni che siamo maturi per prendere con la polverina dorata della passione e dei sentimenti.
Rifletti... quella che ti aspetta é la vita futura non il romanzo del passato riadattato.
Bruja

p.s. opinione personale, chi tradisce non é affidabile, ma un uomo che ha saputo tradire in quel modo, non solo non é affidabile per gli altri, ma temo neppure per sé stesso. Mettera in sue mani la propria vita é per lo meno un azzardo...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire che necessità si ha di sbattere fuori il marito di casa...quando l'hai sbattuto fuori dal cuore, dovrebbe bastare no?
> Poi il nuovo amore non è affatto nuovo, ma vecchio: era in latenza, porca miseria, ste robe le conosco benissimo...
> *Cavoli mica è detto che se una ti lascia, tu smetti di amarla nel segreto del tuo cuore. Direi che sopravvivi comunque.*
> *5 incontri in due anni, lo trovi così spesso? Sono uno ogni 146 giorni...*
> ...


 
Sul primo neretto: le balle. Io il mio ex me l'ero dimenticato, dopo 18 anni!
Poi, è rifiorito il sentimento,  questo si, con piu' agio di quanto lo sarebbe stato con un estraneo (il primo amore lascia sempre uno strascico, ci rivediamo ragazzi negli occhi dell'altro...questo lo concedo) ma nessuno sta in eterno ad attendere nel suo cuore chi non c'è. *Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore.*


Sul secondo:  questo è un tuo brocardo del tutto indimostrabile, und soggettivo. Io trovo che la convivenza sia la parte piu' bella, dolce e irrinunciabile di un rapporto d'amore, e quando dico *irrinumciabile*, dico "cui non si puo' rinunciare" (mai).


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: le balle. Io il mio ex me l'ero dimenticato, dopo 18 anni!
> Poi, è rifiorito il sentimento, questo si, con piu' agio di quanto lo sarebbe stato con un estraneo (il primo amore lascia sempre uno strascico, ci rivediamo ragazzi negli occhi dell'altro...questo lo concedo) ma nessuno sta in eterno ad attendere nel suo cuore chi non c'è. *Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore.*
> 
> 
> Sul secondo: questo è un tuo brocardo del tutto indimostrabile, und soggettivo. Io trovo che la convivenza sia la parte piu' bella, dolce e irrinunciabile di un rapporto d'amore, e quando dico *irrinumciabile*, dico "cui non si puo' rinunciare" (mai).


verena, sono felice che per te sia così! Ma sai per quante persone la convivenza diventa un inferno? Ne hai la più pallida idea? Il matrimonio è il regno del compromesso. Cavoli quando i caratteri non si incontrano, quando si hanno usi e abitudini molto diverse...se tu hai la fortuna di vivere come gli innamorati di Peanuts, non pensare che questo sia l'unico modo possibile, capisci? 

Pensa anche a quelle persone che fan di tutto e di più per tenere in piedi la baracca...perchè è il loro impegno di vita, il loro dovere, la loro responsabilità.

Ok..lontano dagli occhi...ma se torna sotto i tuoi occhi?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Caso mai erano gli innamoratini di PEYNET, non PEANUTS, ma in ogni caso non è quella la mia realtà, ma quella di una famiglia NORMALE dove ci si stima, ci si rispetta, e quando si cade (l'uno o l'altro) ci si aiuta a rialzarsi.

Quella che descrivi tu è l'incomunicabilità di due irrisolti, non una coppia.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok..lontano dagli occhi...ma se torna sotto i tuoi occhi?


 
c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, quello per fare le cazzate, e quello per fare le persone mature. Per Quintina penso sia arrivato il secondo.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Caso mai erano gli innamoratini di PEYNET, non *PEANUTS*, ma in ogni caso non è quella la mia realtà, ma quella di una famiglia NORMALE dove ci si stima, ci si rispetta, e quando si cade (l'uno o l'altro) ci si aiuta a rialzarsi.
> 
> Quella che descrivi tu è l'incomunicabilità di due irrisolti, non una coppia.


non ce la faccio


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Caso mai erano gli innamoratini di PEYNET, non PEANUTS, ma in ogni caso non è quella la mia realtà, ma quella di una famiglia NORMALE dove ci si stima, ci si rispetta, e quando si cade (l'uno o l'altro) ci si aiuta a rialzarsi.
> 
> Quella che descrivi tu è l'incomunicabilità di due irrisolti, non una coppia.


quello che mi fa imbestialire è l'inaccettabiltà da parte di alcuni che esistano matrimoni dove ,pur barcamenandosi tra mille difficoltà si continua a stare insieme con piacere, con amore e stima dopo anni.
Mi fanno ridere tutti questi critici del matrimonio che si nascondono dietro a mille scuse per non impegnarsi, fare anche fatica, dimenticare ogni tanto sè stessi per far si che le cose vadano meglio. Le colpe sono sempre del coniuge, mai un dubbio su sè stessi- La maggior parte delle volte loro fanno gli sforzi, loro si sacrificano, loro si sentono in gabbia. Il coniuge mai. Tutti han sposato despoti e insensibili egoisti.
Nessuno crede che il matrimonio sia tutto rose e fiori, tutti sanno che la convivenza è difficile e contribuisce ad evidenziare ed esacerbare i difetti dell'altro.
ma dove vivete? sulla nuvoletta?
Possibile che vi siate tutti sposati accecati d'amore e totalmente privi di senso critico nei confronti dell'uomo/donna a cui avete promesso amore eterno??


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi fa imbestialire è l'inaccettabiltà da parte di alcuni che esistano matrimoni dove ,pur barcamenandosi tra mille difficoltà si continua a stare insieme con piacere, con amore e stima dopo anni.
> Mi fanno ridere tutti questi critici del matrimonio che si nascondono dietro a mille scuse per non impegnarsi, fare anche fatica, dimenticare ogni tanto sè stessi per far si che le cose vadano meglio. Le colpe sono sempre del coniuge, mai un dubbio su sè stessi- La maggior parte delle volte loro fanno gli sforzi, loro si sacrificano, loro si sentono in gabbia. Il coniuge mai. Tutti han sposato despoti e insensibili egoisti.
> Nessuno crede che il matrimonio sia tutto rose e fiori, tutti sanno che la convivenza è difficile e contribuisce ad evidenziare ed esacerbare i difetti dell'altro.
> ma dove vivete? sulla nuvoletta?
> *Possibile che vi siate tutti sposati accecati d'amore e totalmente privi di senso critico nei confronti dell'uomo/donna a cui avete promesso amore eterno??*


Ci si sposa innamorati... poi può anche capitare di non esserlo più. Cosa c'è di così strano da capire?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci si sposa innamorati... poi può anche capitare di non esserlo più. Cosa c'è di così strano da capire?


che sposandosi da adulti si dovrebbe mettere in conto che la persona che stai prendendo nella tua vita ha dei difetti, che non è perfetta.
Innamorato non vuol dire che non vede.
Se l'amore finisce perchè stare insieme ancora?
io mi riferisco a chi non fa che lamentarsi ma resta nella situazione che gli pesa.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Molti: puo' finire l'amore, ma il rispetto dovrebbe permanere (al limite da separati, ma rispettandosi).

Dire : casa mia è un lager con un passaggio segreto ad un mondo tutto mio è INSULTANTE per il coniuge.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che sposandosi da adulti si dovrebbe mettere in conto che la persona che stai prendendo nella tua vita ha dei difetti, che non è perfetta.
> Innamorato non vuol dire che non vede.
> *Se l'amore finisce perchè stare insieme ancora?*
> io mi riferisco a chi non fa che lamentarsi ma resta nella situazione che gli pesa.


 Su questo concordo. Se l'amore non c'è più, invece che lamentarsi e tradire, ci si lascia! 
Mi era sembrato diverso il senso del tuo discorso...


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Molti: puo' finire l'amore, ma il rispetto dovrebbe permanere (al limite da separati, ma rispettandosi).*
> 
> Dire : casa mia è un lager con un passaggio segreto ad un mondo tutto mio è INSULTANTE per il coniuge.


 Assolutamente si. Il rispetto per l'altro è fondamentale, sempre. A maggior ragione verso una persona che si è amata, e con cui si è condivisa una parte di vita. Anche perchè, volenti o no, farà sempre parte di noi.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Se l'amore non c'è più, invece che lamentarsi e tradire, ci si lascia!
> Mi era sembrato diverso il senso del tuo discorso...


mi son spiegata male.
Io se sento uno che si lamenta in continuazione e che non trova che difetti nel proprio matrimonio mi domando cosa lo tenga in piedi a fare.
Per inerzia? paura di rimettersi in gioco? interesse?
che interesse può esserci di più forte dello stare male??

E il discorso include anche chi si sposa in balia dell'innamoramento che azzera il resto, senza pensare prima che non sarà sempre un giro di giostra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




insomma, il matrimonio è una cosa importante.

Non puoi fare come ho fatto io, per esempio, che mi sono sposata sapendo che sarebbe durata un casso. Lo considero uno degli errori più grossi della mia vita.

Mi salva che mi son sposata in comune


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra?
> 
> una volta ogni tanto riesci a dire qualcosa di sensato?


Vi leggo come se aveste rinunciato all'idea che l'amore esiste. Sensazione mia, poi magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi son spiegata male.
> Io se sento uno che si lamenta in continuazione e che non trova che difetti nel proprio matrimonio mi domando cosa lo tenga in piedi a fare.
> Per inerzia? paura di rimettersi in gioco? interesse?
> che interesse può esserci di più forte dello stare male??
> ...


 Ah beh... certo, se quando ti sposi sai già che non dura, è da folli... grave errore! Però sbagliando, l'importante è imparare, no?


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Il rispetto per l'altro è fondamentale, sempre. A *maggior ragione verso una persona che si è amata, e con cui si è condivisa una parte di vita*. Anche perchè, volenti o no, farà sempre parte di noi.


 
dovrebbe essere così, ma un sacco di cose possono fare in modo che proprio perchè di quella persona ti sei fidato e ci hai condiviso una parte della tua vita te la facciano odiare di più, perchè ti senti tradita, ti senti presa in giro.
io comunque francamente non capisco questo perseverare a dividere la propria vita con un uomo/donna che non stimi, che ti fa soffrire e che ti manifesta il suo non amore


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> L'altro se ti ama veramente ti saprà aspettare per sempre.
> 
> Quinty...non credere che il tuo matrimonio sia brutto e che quello degli altri sia tutto rose e fiori...proprio il pretendere che sia rose e fiori crea tanta infelicità...
> 
> ...


Che tristezza però. Ma capisco. Se non ci sono grossi problemi ammetto sia difficile uscire da un matrimonio, anche se amore non ce n'è più.

ps OT mi spiegate questa cosa della privacy?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah beh... certo, se quando ti sposi sai già che non dura, è da folli... grave errore! Però sbagliando, l'importante è imparare, no?


certo.
Infatti se mi dovessi risposare lo farei con tutt'altro spirito.
Non ho certo stabilito che il matrimonio non fa per me ma non lo rifarei di sicuro con la leggerezza e superficialità della prima volta


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere così, ma un sacco di cose possono fare in modo che proprio perchè di quella persona ti sei fidato e ci hai condiviso una parte della tua vita te la facciano odiare di più, perchè ti senti tradita, ti senti presa in giro.
> io comunque francamente non capisco questo perseverare a dividere la propria vita con un uomo/donna che non stimi, che ti fa soffrire e che ti manifesta il suo non amore


 Non lo capisco nemmeno io...
Per il resto, certo... se ti ha tradito è difficile. Dipende anche tanto dalla tipologia del tradimento. E poi la cosa cambia da situazone a situazione, chiaro.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo.
> Infatti se mi dovessi risposare lo farei con tutt'altro spirito.
> Non ho certo stabilito che il matrimonio non fa per me ma non lo rifarei di sicuro con la leggerezza e superficialità della prima volta


 Ti credo bene... però fai bene a non escluderlo a priori, chiaramente con un altra consapevolezza.


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non ho certo stabilito che il matrimonio non fa per me *ma non lo rifarei di sicuro con la leggerezza e superficialità della prima volta*


eh grazie al chezz


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> verena, sono felice che per te sia così! Ma sai per quante persone la convivenza diventa un inferno? Ne hai la più pallida idea? Il matrimonio è il regno del compromesso. Cavoli quando i caratteri non si incontrano, quando si hanno usi e abitudini molto diverse...se tu hai la fortuna di vivere come gli innamorati di Peanuts, non pensare che questo sia l'unico modo possibile, capisci?
> 
> Pensa anche a quelle persone che fan di tutto e di più per tenere in piedi la baracca...perchè è il loro impegno di vita, il loro dovere, la loro responsabilità.
> 
> Ok..lontano dagli occhi...ma se torna sotto i tuoi occhi?


Quoto. Soprattutto quando si ricomincia dopo il fallimento di un matrimonio tante coppie stanno insieme pur vivendo in case separate. Perché dopo i 40 anni la propria libertà la si tiene ben stretta, soprattutto le donne...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh grazie al chezz


ora devo solo trovare il papabile


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Possibile che vi siate tutti sposati accecati d'amore e totalmente privi di senso critico nei confronti dell'uomo/donna a cui avete promesso amore eterno??


Io sì.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora devo solo trovare il pa*l*pabile


 eh si...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si...

















no no, quelli son facili da trovare...


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no, quelli son facili da trovare...
















ha ragione...


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Molti: puo' finire l'amore, ma il rispetto dovrebbe permanere (al limite da separati, ma rispettandosi).
> 
> Dire : casa mia è un lager con un passaggio segreto ad un mondo tutto mio è INSULTANTE per il coniuge.


 
Quoto. Non solo è insultante per il coniuge, ma per se stessi. E che diamine!!!
Se scoppi di amore e passione per il tuo amante, non vai piagnucolando in giro, o peggio scappi, ma affronti la tua famiglia con dignità e chiarezza. Se rompi qualcosa, o l'aggiusti, o raccogli i cocci e te ne vai.
Chi non ne è capace, non ama un fico secco, nè la famiglia, con la quale continua a coabitare, nè l'amante.
E poi, che male hanno fatto i figli che devono sorbirsi un genitore "costretto", un deficiente che crede di essere un adolescente cui hanno tarpato le ali?
Ma tirate fuori le palle. Se non lo sapete fare, perchè pochi sono leoni, ma molti conigli, tacete per sempre.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Quoto. Non solo è insultante per il coniuge, ma per se stessi. E che diamine!!!
> Se scoppi di amore e passione per il tuo amante, non vai piagnucolando in giro, o peggio scappi, ma affronti la tua famiglia con dignità e chiarezza. Se rompi qualcosa, o l'aggiusti, o raccogli i cocci e te ne vai.
> Chi non ne è capace, non ama un fico secco, nè la famiglia, con la quale continua a coabitare, nè l'amante.
> E poi, che male hanno fatto i figli che devono sorbirsi un genitore "costretto", un deficiente che crede di essere un adolescente cui hanno tarpato le ali?
> Ma tirate fuori le palle. Se non lo sapete fare, perchè pochi sono leoni, ma molti conigli, tacete per sempre.


Certo certo facile per tutti. Chi l'ha fatto qui dentro?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Quoto. Non solo è insultante per il coniuge, ma per se stessi. E che diamine!!!
> Se scoppi di amore e passione per il tuo amante, non vai piagnucolando in giro, o peggio scappi, ma affronti la tua famiglia con dignità e chiarezza. Se rompi qualcosa, o l'aggiusti, o raccogli i cocci e te ne vai.
> Chi non ne è capace, non ama un fico secco, nè la famiglia, con la quale continua a coabitare, nè l'amante.
> E poi, che male hanno fatto i figli che devono sorbirsi un genitore "costretto", un deficiente che crede di essere un adolescente cui hanno tarpato le ali?
> * Ma tirate fuori le palle. Se non lo sapete fare, perchè pochi sono leoni, ma molti conigli, tacete per sempre.*



così ti voglio.
Massiccia e incazzata!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo certo facile per tutti. Chi l'ha fatto qui dentro?


Di persone che hanno compiuto scelte chiare qui dentro ce ne sono; in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Quoto. Non solo è insultante per il coniuge, ma per se stessi. E che diamine!!!
> Se scoppi di amore e passione per il tuo amante, non vai piagnucolando in giro, o peggio scappi, ma affronti la tua famiglia con dignità e chiarezza. Se rompi qualcosa, o l'aggiusti, o raccogli i cocci e te ne vai.
> Chi non ne è capace, non ama un fico secco, nè la famiglia, con la quale continua a coabitare, nè l'amante.
> E poi, che male hanno fatto i figli che devono sorbirsi un genitore "costretto", un deficiente che crede di essere un adolescente cui hanno tarpato le ali?
> Ma tirate fuori le palle. Se non lo sapete fare, perchè pochi sono leoni, ma molti conigli, tacete per sempre.


 
Iris for president!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Ma quanto siete sceme, oltre che racchie


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Di persone che hanno compiuto scelte chiare qui dentro ce ne sono; in un senso o nell'altro.


Uscite di casa perché innamorati/e di un'altra/o? Con figli? Scelte subite sì ma fatte non le ricordo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uscite di casa perché innamorati/e di un'altra/o? Con figli? Scelte subite sì ma fatte non le ricordo.


Sei stata poco attenta.
E comunque, qui in ufficio da me, è un microcosmo per questo ne parlo, ce ne sono veramente tanti.
Separati e risposati. E godono ottima salute.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma quanto siete sceme, oltre che racchie


che rompina. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se ti si dà ragione non vabbene se ti si da' contro nemmeno...
ragazza mia quanto sei difficile!!


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Sei stata poco attenta.
> E comunque, qui in ufficio da me, è un microcosmo per questo ne parlo, ce ne sono veramente tanti.
> Separati e risposati. E godono ottima salute.


Nel mio microcosmo si sono risposati (e in attesa di altra prole) gli uomini cacciati di casa dopo il tradimento e anche quelli traditi. Le donne di risposarsi  non ne hanno alcuna voglia... E godono pure loro di ottima salute.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Quoto. Non solo è insultante per il coniuge, ma per se stessi. E che diamine!!!
> Se scoppi di amore e passione per il tuo amante, non vai piagnucolando in giro, o peggio scappi, ma affronti la tua famiglia con dignità e chiarezza. Se rompi qualcosa, o l'aggiusti, o raccogli i cocci e te ne vai.
> Chi non ne è capace, non ama un fico secco, nè la famiglia, con la quale continua a coabitare, nè l'amante.
> E poi, che male hanno fatto i figli che devono sorbirsi un genitore "costretto", un deficiente che crede di essere un adolescente cui hanno tarpato le ali?
> *Ma tirate fuori le palle*. *Se non lo sapete fare*, perchè pochi sono leoni, ma molti conigli, *tacete per sempre*.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Nel mio microcosmo si sono risposati (e in attesa di altra prole) gli uomini cacciati di casa dopo il tradimento e anche quelli traditi. Le donne di risposarsi non ne hanno alcuna voglia... E godono pure loro di ottima salute.


 Non è mica sbagliato a priori risposarsi... si può godere di ottima salute comunque!


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è mica sbagliato a priori risposarsi... si può godere di ottima salute comunque!
















   ma certo, però le statistiche dicono che la percentuale di fallimento aumenta...


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Nel mio microcosmo si sono risposati (e in attesa di altra prole) gli uomini cacciati di casa dopo il tradimento e anche quelli traditi. Le donne di risposarsi non ne hanno alcuna voglia... E godono pure loro di ottima salute.


Scusa e con chi si sono risposati gli uomini nel tuo microcosmo? Con altri uomini?
Oppure dopo essere stati cacciati da casa, traditori e fedifraghi si mettono all'uscita dell'asilo per scegliere una pupa da allevare?
Nel mio microcosmo tradiscono pure le donne. E pure loro lasciano i mariti per un altro.
MK...tu vivi nel secolo scorso. Esci di casa e vai a lavorare. Vedrai che la condizione femmminile è cambiata.
Esci MK...la vita e bella!!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma certo, però le statistiche dicono che la percentuale di fallimento aumenta...


Veramente diminuisce..non fosse altro perchè aumenta il tasso di mortalità. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Quindi dopo un pò non si divorzia, non se ne ha bisogno.


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Veramente diminuisce..*non fosse altro perchè aumenta il tasso di mortalità*.


che scema


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Settembre 2009)

Quintina, secondo me stai male perchè non sai dire basta a qualcosa anche se ormai sai che non c'è possibilità di resettare e tornare indietro... non è l'amante che ti rode nello stomaco...è un matrimonio che non riconosci più come tale... se stai con unmarito che già forse non vuoi rischi che ti rileggiamo tra 5/6 anni con uno svizzero o un francese anzichè con un londinese....o peggio a piangere perchè le cavallone/fantine dei films son diventate di carne ed ossa........
Se veramente c'è qualcosa nel tuo matrimonio che si salva (e anche in tuo marito), lascia stare un amante da vedere 2 volte e mezzo l'anno che manco sa come risolvere iproblemi della sua di vita figurati se può aiutarti coi tuoi... cerca di metter seduto ad un tavolino tuo marito....se poi è lui che non si applica.............taglia............taglia e stai da sola..........taglia e aspetta la venuta del londinese ogni tot............ taglia e aspetta un altro amore..............taglia e stai serena coi tuoi figli per aver fatto la scelta migliore.............

E non scappare da qui...guarda, il seme del dubbio nel cuore ce lo avevi già, altrimenti non ti iscrivevi (io mi son iscritta dopo aver lette cose diverse ma simili...atteggiamenti ambigui associabili tra il mio ex e altri...........atteggiamenti non decifrabili mie associabili a quelli di altre........ed ho deciso di entrare...........Se sei finita qui è perchè sai che c'è qualcosa che non ti quadra.....anche se di qui esci non ti quadrerà lo stesso!!! Almeno qui non c'è solo la tua di versione o quella del londinese.........qui ce ne sono tante...........se avessi sentito qualche altra campana mi sarei accorta che la mia suonava a morto........anni fa...........certo, al principio non lo avrei lo stesso lasciato, che chi ama non vede che l'oggetto del suo amore, ma avrei trovato la forza di leggere alcune mie contraddizioni e magari lo avrei messo alle strette smontando alcuni dei suoi alibi...e sarebbe finita prima, molto prima!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Quintina, secondo me stai male perchè non sai dire basta a qualcosa anche se ormai sai che non c'è possibilità di resettare e tornare indietro... non è l'amante che ti rode nello stomaco...è un matrimonio che non riconosci più come tale... se stai con unmarito che già forse non vuoi rischi che ti rileggiamo tra 5/6 anni con uno svizzero o un francese anzichè con un londinese....o peggio a piangere perchè le cavallone/fantine dei films son diventate di carne ed ossa........
> Se veramente c'è qualcosa nel tuo matrimonio che si salva (e anche in tuo marito), lascia stare un amante da vedere 2 volte e mezzo l'anno che manco sa come risolvere iproblemi della sua di vita figurati se può aiutarti coi tuoi... cerca di metter seduto ad un tavolino tuo marito....se poi è lui che non si applica.............taglia............taglia e stai da sola..........taglia e aspetta la venuta del londinese ogni tot............ taglia e aspetta un altro amore..............taglia e stai serena coi tuoi figli per aver fatto la scelta migliore.............


ha cambiato pusher


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma certo, però le statistiche dicono che la percentuale di fallimento aumenta...


 si vabbè... dicono anche da da single ci si ammala di più, se per questo. Se ti basi sulle statistiche, non usciresti mai nemmeno di casa. E' più sicuro


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *si vabbè... dicono anche da da single ci si ammala di più, se per questo. *Se ti basi sulle statistiche, non usciresti mai nemmeno di casa. E' più sicuro


ma dai???
mai sentita


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Scusa e con chi si sono risposati gli uomini nel tuo microcosmo? Con altri uomini?
> Oppure dopo essere stati cacciati da casa, traditori e fedifraghi si mettono all'uscita dell'asilo per scegliere una pupa da allevare?
> Nel mio microcosmo tradiscono pure le donne. E pure loro lasciano i mariti per un altro.
> MK...tu vivi nel secolo scorso. Esci di casa e vai a lavorare. Vedrai che la condizione femmminile è cambiata.
> Esci MK...la vita e bella!!!!


Con le ex amanti si sono risposati. Non conosco donne che hanno lasciato il marito per andare a vivere con l'amante. Mi pare che uscire farebbe bene a tante persone, che la vita sia bellissima concordo, soprattutto quando si può discutere senza per forza avere ragione.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vabbè...* dicono anche da da single ci si ammala di più*, se per questo. Se ti basi sulle statistiche, non usciresti mai nemmeno di casa. E' più sicuro


Letto pure questo, ma mica bisogna sposarsi per forza, o no?


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Con le ex amanti si sono risposati. Non conosco donne che hanno lasciato il marito per andare a vivere con l'amante. Mi pare che uscire farebbe bene a tante persone, che la vita sia bellissima concordo, soprattutto quando si può discutere senza per forza avere ragione.


 Io si, di donne uscite di casa per andare a vivere con l'amante ne conosco.


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io si, di donne uscite di casa per andare a vivere con l'amante ne conosco.


Ok, visto che è il tuo lavoro ne avrai viste più di me, io parlo del giro delle mie amicizie.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai???
> mai sentita


 si, pare che la vita media di chi convive sia più alta... ma sono statistiche... non bisogna dar loro troppo peso!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Letto pure questo, ma mica bisogna sposarsi per forza, o no?


No. Non lo ordina il dottore. 
Ciò che confuto è la tua convinzione che solo gli uomini cerchino un secondo matrimonio, mentre le donne no.
questo a me non risulta...ma evidentemente viviamo esperienze diverse. 
Chiaro che a quaranta anni, dopo un divorzio è biologicamente più facile procreare per un uomo, anzichè una donna. Ma anche figliare non è un must.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Letto pure questo, *ma mica bisogna sposarsi per forza*, o no?


 A meno che non ti facciano una proposta che non si può rifiutare, in stile Don Corleone... no, direi di no!


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Chiaro che a quaranta anni, dopo un divorzio è biologicamente più facile procreare per un uomo, anzichè una donna. Ma anche figliare non è un must.


Certo, è che non concepisco come uomini separati facciano altri figli per chiedere poi la riduzione dell'assegno riservato ai figli precedenti.


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, pare che la vita media di chi convive sia più alta... ma sono statistiche... non bisogna dar loro troppo peso!


ma quante minchiate dobbiamo sentire nel corso della  vita???
ci sarà un limite oltre il quale possiamo iniziare a dare cazzotti


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, visto che è il tuo lavoro ne avrai viste più di me, io parlo del giro delle mie amicizie.


O.T.
colgo l'occasione per dire che non mi occupo di separazioni. E non svolgo la libera professione.
Scusate dell'O.T.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, pare che la vita media di chi convive sia più alta... ma sono statistiche... non bisogna dar loro troppo peso!


solo per una questione di allenamento
se sopravvivi alla conviveza sopravvivi a tutto


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quante minchiate dobbiamo sentire nel corso della vita???
> ci sarà un limite oltre il quale possiamo iniziare a dare cazzotti


 conviene cominciare subito, mi sa!


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo per una questione di allenamento
> se sopravvivi alla conviveza sopravvivi a tutto


 è vero, quello che non ammazza fortifica...


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> O.T.
> colgo l'occasione per dire che non mi occupo di separazioni. E non svolgo la libera professione.
> Scusate dell'O.T.


Ok scusa, avevo capito male.


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> conviene cominciare subito, mi sa!


e per quale motivazione logica i single dovrebbero crepar prima??


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok scusa, avevo capito male.


Non mi ero offesa. Era solo per chiarire.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è vero, quello che non ammazza fortifica...


lo diceva mia nonna per farmi mangiare il gorgonzola coi vermi


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e per quale motivazione logica i single dovrebbero crepar prima??


Boh...forse escono senza la maglia di lana.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Mentre i conviventi rimangono davanti alla tele.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo diceva mia nonna per farmi mangiare il gorgonzola coi vermi


 Avevi la nonna nichilista allora... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Era un famoso aforisma del filosofo pazzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avevi la nonna nichilista allora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la mi  nonnina era grandissima!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma sta storia di mangiare anche le robe che non erano freschissime me la ricordo ancora


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e per quale motivazione logica i single dovrebbero crepar prima??


 boh, figurati se lo sapevano... mi sembra di ricordare che un'ipotesi che avevano fatto è che trombare regolarmente allunga la vita...


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la mi nonnina era grandissima!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bleah...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> boh, figurati se lo sapevano... mi sembra di ricordare che un'ipotesi che avevano fatto è che trombare regolarmente allunga la vita...
























  p  erchè gli sposati trombano regolarmente ???


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Quoto. Non solo è insultante per il coniuge, ma per se stessi. E che diamine!!!
> Se scoppi di amore e passione per il tuo amante, non vai piagnucolando in giro, o peggio scappi, ma affronti la tua famiglia con dignità e chiarezza. Se rompi qualcosa, o l'aggiusti, o raccogli i cocci e te ne vai.
> Chi non ne è capace, non ama un fico secco, nè la famiglia, con la quale continua a coabitare, nè l'amante.
> E poi, che male hanno fatto i figli che devono sorbirsi un genitore "costretto", un deficiente che crede di essere un adolescente cui hanno tarpato le ali?
> Ma tirate fuori le palle. Se non lo sapete fare, perchè pochi sono leoni, ma molti conigli, tacete per sempre.


 








































Iris2 ha detto:


> Veramente diminuisce..non fosse altro perchè aumenta il tasso di mortalità.


muoio.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Brugola ha detto:


> e per quale motivazione logica i single dovrebbero crepar prima??


Che poi dipende tutto ESCLUSIVAMENTE dalla capacità di godere della solitudine.
Una persona che ODIA stare da sola sarà "felice" anche in una triste realtà di coppia.


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> boh, figurati se lo sapevano... mi sembra di ricordare che un'ipotesi che avevano fatto è che trombare regolarmente allunga la vita...


Azz. ..vale per tutti? Vale pure con il viagra?
Allora il Berlusca è immortale


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Caso mai erano gli innamoratini di PEYNET, non PEANUTS, ma in ogni caso non è quella la mia realtà, ma quella di una famiglia NORMALE dove ci si stima, ci si rispetta, e quando si cade (l'uno o l'altro) ci si aiuta a rialzarsi.
> 
> Quella che descrivi tu è l'incomunicabilità di due irrisolti, non una coppia.


Ho sbagliato.
Purtroppo o per fortuna, a me è andata così...
Di meglio non sono stato capace di fare...
E in definitiva mi sta bene così...


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Una persona che ODIA stare da sola sarà "felice" anche in una triste realtà di coppia.


Vero. Triste ma vero.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  erchè gli sposati trombano regolarmente ???


Io mi son risparmiata meno nei mesi dopo la separazione, che negli ultimi tre anni di matrimonio.


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  erchè gli sposati trombano regolarmente ???


 Regolarmente con i colleghi. Ma scusa allora non hai capito niente


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io mi son risparmiata meno nei mesi dopo la separazione, che negli ultimi tre anni di matrimonio.


"risparmiata"?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












hai un brutto rapporto col tuo corpo e la tua sessualità anche tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Regolarmente con i colleghi. Ma scusa allora non hai capito niente


lo stavo per scrivere


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che bel tomo che sei eh?
> guarda che anche quintina è una traditrice
> 
> e nella sostanza si sta chiedendo se valga la pena di buttare alle ortiche il marito per buttarsi tra le braccia di questo bel tipino (che in realtà non si capisce se ricucirà con la moglie quando torna da londra)


Infatti io le ho scritto le mie opinioni in proposito...
Non vale MAI la pena di buttarsi tra le braccia di una persona.
Se questa si scosta o se viene a mancare sei fottuto.

Sul confronto ripeto...sarebbe bello sempre di una coppia sentire anche l'altra campana...non trovi? Ma ciò è impossibile...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> "risparmiata"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho avuto con il corpo... con la sessualità no.
I problemi me li aveva fatti venire il mio ex marito con la sua concezione egoistica del sesso (10 minuti senza bis e moltissimi 68...).


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

"risparmiata meno" era perchè "trombato di più" mi sembrava brutto.


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> L'ho avuto con il corpo... con la sessualità no.
> I problemi me li aveva fatti venire il mio ex marito con la sua concezione egoistica del sesso (10 minuti senza bis e moltissimi 68...).


68?


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> "risparmiata meno" era perchè "trombato di più" mi sembrava brutto.
















   è la fase di euforia post-separazione, tranquilla, la passiamo tutte (credo...).


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> 68?


Chi spiega ad Iris cos'è un 68?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







MK ha detto:


> è la fase di euforia post-separazione, tranquilla, la passiamo tutte (credo...).


 
Immagino di sì!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> c'è un tempo per ogni cosa, quello per fare le cazzate, e quello per fare le persone mature. Per Quintina penso sia arrivato il secondo.


 
Certo ma a quanto pare oggigiorno ci sono persone che so di 45 anni con famiglia sul groppone, che esplodono, perdono la testa, non capiscono più un casso, e partono per la tangente...

Vere...grande amore o fottutissima passione?
Un giro di ormoni?

Da una parte io metto le ragioni del cuore..." Eh si, mi piacerebbe tanto anch'io". 

dall'altra quelle della mente: " Ma, Lord, se fai così...cosa rischi? Come ti ritroverai dopo? "...Ci sono cose che una volta fatte, non si possono rimediare...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io le ho scritto le mie opinioni in proposito...
> *Non vale MAI la pena di buttarsi tra le braccia di una persona.
> Se questa si scosta o se viene a mancare sei fottuto.*
> 
> Sul confronto ripeto...sarebbe bello sempre di una coppia sentire anche l'altra campana...non trovi? Ma ciò è impossibile...


Se si scosta cadi poi ti rialzi.
Se ci si butta ci si butta per bene, altrimenti preferisco rimanere in poltrona.

Ci vuole grandezza Lord... meglio buttarsi dal grattacielo che dal balcone al primo piano!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Mi devo essere persa un numero....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi fa imbestialire è l'inaccettabiltà da parte di alcuni che esistano matrimoni dove ,pur barcamenandosi tra mille difficoltà si continua a stare insieme con piacere, con amore e stima dopo anni.
> Mi fanno ridere tutti questi critici del matrimonio che si nascondono dietro a mille scuse per non impegnarsi, fare anche fatica, dimenticare ogni tanto sè stessi per far si che le cose vadano meglio. Le colpe sono sempre del coniuge, mai un dubbio su sè stessi- La maggior parte delle volte loro fanno gli sforzi, loro si sacrificano, loro si sentono in gabbia. Il coniuge mai. Tutti han sposato despoti e insensibili egoisti.
> Nessuno crede che il matrimonio sia tutto rose e fiori, tutti sanno che la convivenza è difficile e contribuisce ad evidenziare ed esacerbare i difetti dell'altro.
> ma dove vivete? sulla nuvoletta?
> Possibile che vi siate tutti sposati accecati d'amore e totalmente privi di senso critico nei confronti dell'uomo/donna a cui avete promesso amore eterno??


 
Ma tu Asu....sposata? Divorziata? Single? Tanto per capire...

In ogni caso gli sforzi si fanno in due. 
E se l'altro non vuole...
Ci si barcamena nel quieto vivere...
Poi ogni vita di coppia è un universo a sè stante...


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se si scosta cadi poi ti rialzi.
> Se ci si butta ci si butta per bene, altrimenti preferisco rimanere in poltrona.
> 
> Ci vuole grandezza Lord... meglio buttarsi dal grattacielo che dal balcone al primo piano!


 
Vai all'ultimo piano e lanciati, Lord!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mi devo essere persa un numero....


Ndr:  68 è un 69 ma alla fine lui te ne deve una....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mi devo essere persa un numero....


uffa....tutto io ti devo spiegare!!
68: tu glielo ciucci e lui te ne deve una


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu Asu....sposata? Divorziata? Single? Tanto per capire...
> 
> In ogni caso gli sforzi si fanno in due.
> E se l'altro non vuole...
> ...


E se fuori piove, vuol dire che non c'è il sole..


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa....tutto io ti devo spiegare!!
> 68: tu glielo ciucci e lui te ne deve una


 Io lo chiamavo 69.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Pensavo andasse bene...


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ndr: 68 è un 69 ma alla fine lui te ne deve una....


Praticamente hai un credito.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che sposandosi da adulti si dovrebbe mettere in conto che la persona che stai prendendo nella tua vita ha dei difetti, che non è perfetta.
> Innamorato non vuol dire che non vede.
> Se l'amore finisce perchè stare insieme ancora?
> io mi riferisco a chi non fa che lamentarsi ma resta nella situazione che gli pesa.


Oh di grazia....perchè l'amore è uno dei componenti del matrimonio, non la conditio sine qua non...vatti a leggere un po' di storia di questa istituzione...

Ci si sposa per amore...è motivazione recentissima...

Al punto che nella cultura contadina, l'unica via per due innamorati, ma contrastati dalle famiglie, ( sempre magari perchè lui era un poveraccio e non un buon partito, o perchè lei non aveva la dote), era fare il bambino...

Ma tu magari vissuta nella megacity di Berlusca...hai esperienze diverse...

Cioè...se mia moglie non avesse avuto certe caratteristiche...non l'avrei proposto di sposarmi...ovvio no?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io lo chiamavo 69....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















chiamalo anche 85 se ti va


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Praticamente hai un credito.


Praticamente stai  a culo parato per niente!


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> p  erchè gli sposati trombano regolarmente ???


 certo che si... solo le amanti credono di no!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io lo chiamavo 69....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh no... nel 69 anche lui dovrebbe fare qualcosa a te...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che si... solo le amanti credono di no!


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

*sto male*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> L'ho avuto con il corpo... con la sessualità no.
> I problemi me li aveva fatti venire il mio ex marito con la sua concezione egoistica del sesso (10 *minuti senza bis e moltissimi 68*...).


il primo può averti imbrogliata, ma quelli dopo sono imperdonabili


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Praticamente stai a culo parato per niente!


Infatti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Meglio il 69. è più equo. Di questi tempi...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chiamalo anche 85 se ti va


Tanto, a giudicare da cosa leggiamo qui, sono tutti numeri a tre cifre.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh no... nel 69 anche lui dovrebbe fare qualcosa a te...












 iris ha le idee confuse


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh no... nel 69 anche lui dovrebbe fare qualcosa a te...


Certo, altrimenti si chiamerebbe in altro modo, però se non si vuole non si fa. Non è che io dò una cosa a te e tu in cambio... O no?


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa....tutto io ti devo spiegare!!
> 68: tu glielo ciucci e lui te ne deve una


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh no... nel 69 anche lui dovrebbe fare qualcosa a te...


Io solo questo conosco.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io solo questo conosco.


ma stai scherzando o sei seria??
per te il 69 è un rapporto orale a lui e lui niente a te??


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io solo questo conosco.


Anche io... per il resto preferisco una posizione piu'comoda


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo, altrimenti si chiamerebbe in altro modo, però se non si vuole non si fa. Non è che io dò una cosa a te e tu in cambio... O no?


 
Anche qui preferisco un equo scambio.
Ma il 68 è in differita?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il primo può averti imbrogliata, ma quelli dopo sono imperdonabili


In quei dieci minuti mi era permesso solo belare. Di stare sopra non se ne parlava proprio.


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando o sei seria??
> per te il 69 è un rapporto orale a lui e lui niente a te??


No. E' quello reciproco...


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> In quei dieci minuti mi era permesso *solo belare*. Di stare sopra non se ne parlava proprio.


stavi pure alla pecorina?


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> In quei dieci minuti mi era permesso solo belare. Di stare sopra non se ne parlava proprio.


povera donna!!!


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stavi pure alla pecorina?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> No. E' quello reciproco...


ah!
avevo capito male...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> In quei dieci minuti mi era permesso solo belare. Di stare sopra non se ne parlava proprio.


senti ma adesso ce lo presti il tuo ex??
dev'esser  un trombeur di tutto rispetto


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Praticamente hai un credito.


 bisogna vedere se lo usi..... o viene considerato un regalo....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stavi pure alla pecorina?


La sua concezione del sesso era quella.
Già la posizione del missionario era una concessione.


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ma adesso ce lo presti il tuo ex??
> dev'esser un trombeur di tutto rispetto


 Mi stupisco che abbia un'altra!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto. Soprattutto quando si ricomincia dopo il fallimento di un matrimonio tante coppie stanno insieme pur vivendo in case separate. Perché dopo i 40 anni la propria libertà la si tiene ben stretta, soprattutto le donne...


E allora io sto solo temporeggiando prima di fare colpi di testa, per arrivare ad una soluzione che sia buona per tutti...mica posso fare una colpa a mia moglie se non sono felice con lei...lei dice che è felicissima come vive adesso...
In altre parole,,,perchè infilarsi in un mare di guai? 
E lei gode di ogni libertà...lei mi dice..." Lord, ma vale la pena che ci separiamo? "....tutto qua.

Ma sarebbe inaccettabile che io mi separassi per un'altra, facendo sentire l'altra un mezzo...un grimaldello per sbroccare la situazione...un capro espiatorio ecc..ecc...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ma adesso ce lo presti il tuo ex??
> dev'esser un trombeur di tutto rispetto


A sentir lui, l'amante gli dice che è unico.



Grande82 ha detto:


> bisogna vedere se lo usi..... o viene considerato un regalo....


Io ho un carnet mai utilizzato...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> povera donna!!!


Grazie per la vostra solidarietà.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> In quei dieci minuti mi era permesso solo belare. Di stare sopra non se ne parlava proprio.
































perdonami ma non posso resistere!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Meno male che l'hai perso!!
Cerca di non ritrovarlo!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La sua concezione del sesso era quella.
> Già la posizione del missionario era una concessione.


scusa se ti va, tanto tra poco si finisce in scannatoio, ma come ti mettevi per ciucciarglielo?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> A sentir lui, l'amante gli dice che è unico.


ma dai??ti dice così??difficile che ti dica il contrario 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che sia unico poi, da quello che ci hai descritto,è poco ma sicuro.

e per fortuna


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mi stupisco che abbia un'altra!!!
























quando stavo col mio amante tutto potevo dirgli ma non che non ne valesse la pena!!!
Ma stare con un amante che fa solo pecorina mi fa rizzare i peli sulle braccia!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Mi stupisco che abbia un'altra!!!


Lui esteticamente è un bel ragazzo, non certo un adone, ma fisicamente può piacere...
Lei è brutta, più vecchia ed era sola...
Fai due più due...
Certo che non si lamenta...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io ho un carnet mai utilizzato...


 Bene, io direi di iniziare a utilizzarlo..... 
....altrove!


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lui esteticamente è un bel ragazzo, non certo un adone, ma fisicamente può piacere...
> Lei è brutta, più vecchia ed era sola...
> Fai due più due...
> Certo che non si lamenta...


 E che ne sai che non si lamenta..attenta che te lo rimanda indietro


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa se ti va, tanto tra poco si finisce in scannatoio, ma come ti mettevi per ciucciarglielo?
































  MUOIO


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando stavo col mio amante tutto potevo dirgli ma non che non ne valesse la pena!!!
> Ma stare con un amante che fa solo pecorina mi fa rizzare i peli sulle braccia!!!


E si lamentava che non lo cercavo più.
Una volta lo presi con le cattive... lo feci sedere su una sedia e gli dissi "adesso se non ti dispiace sto un po' sopra io"...
Una faccia che sembrava la rottura di palle fatta persona.
"Ma a me così non piace" ...mi rispose.

Neanche fossi brutta...


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E allora io sto solo temporeggiando prima di fare colpi di testa, per arrivare ad una soluzione che sia buona per tutti...mica posso fare una colpa a mia moglie se non sono felice con lei...lei dice che è felicissima come vive adesso...
> In altre parole,,,perchè infilarsi in un mare di guai?
> E lei gode di ogni libertà...lei mi dice..." Lord, ma vale la pena che ci separiamo? "....tutto qua.
> 
> Ma sarebbe inaccettabile che io mi separassi per un'altra, facendo sentire l'altra un mezzo...un grimaldello per sbroccare la situazione...un capro espiatorio ecc..ecc...


Resto sempre dell'idea che fino a quando le cose sono accettabili si può tranquillamente andare avanti, si sopravvive, non si vive, ma si va.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Davvero vi sembra assurdo?
> In tanti anni sul forum quanti ne abbiamo visti?
> Di traditori che lo facevano nel garage di casa?
> Di amanti che non volevano lui vedesse i figli?
> ...


Allora dice "non ci si tocca" però...il più piccolo ha 4 anni quindi 5 anni fa si toccavano...
Se il sesso ha smesso di essere un mezzo relazionale, in una situazione lavorativa in cui il tempo da passare insieme è minimo, vi sono responsabilità reciproche.
Soprattutto visto che il marito problemi fisici non ne ha, se da solo "funziona".
Lei si è trovata l'amante con figli in fasi importanti da cui probabilmente non si è fatta coinvolgere e che si è persa. Questo mi dà un segnale delle sue difficoltà affettive.
Però 5 volte in 2 anni mi sembrano davvero poche (l'amante non era a Londra allora...) e chiunque riesce a trovare 2 giorni un anno e altri 3 un altro.
Quello che è sconvolgente è che basandosi su 5 incontri (ah già, ma si conoscevano bene in gioventù ...così bene da mollarsi... :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    stia progettanto UNILATERALMENTE di buttare a mare matrimonio e di buttarsi in una RELAZIONE INESISTENTE.
*Io credo che si tratti di distacco dalla realtà e mancanza di empatia* non solo nei confronti di marito e figli, dell'altra donna e del bimbo adottato, ma *pure nei confronti dell'amante a cui attribuisce sentimenti che non sono provati da alcun fatto.*


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E si lamentava che non lo cercavo più.
> Una volta lo presi con le cattive... lo feci sedere su una sedia e gli dissi "adesso se non ti dispiace sto un po' sopra io"...
> Una faccia che sembrava la rottura di palle fatta persona.
> "Ma a me così non piace" ...mi rispose.




















   terribile...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E si lamentava che non lo cercavo più.
> Una volta lo presi con le cattive... *lo feci sedere su una sedia e gli dissi "adesso se non ti dispiace sto un po' sopra io"...*
> Una faccia che sembrava la rottura di palle fatta persona.
> "Ma a me così non piace" ...mi rispose.
> ...
























  bastava che tu  facessi la stessa faccia quando chiedeva il credito


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa se ti va, tanto tra poco si finisce in scannatoio, ma come ti mettevi per ciucciarglielo?


Non mi dite che sono seduttiva poi, eh?

MAMMA NON LEGGERE.

La fregatura è che mi hanno sempre detto che ero "portata" per certe pratiche. 
Quindi se ne approfittava vergognosamente.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non mi dite che sono seduttiva poi, eh?
> 
> * MAMMA NON LEGGERE.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

A me sembra mancanza di empatia verso se stessa, e i propri veri bisogni.


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E si lamentava che non lo cercavo più.
> Una volta lo presi con le cattive... lo feci sedere su una sedia e gli dissi *"adesso se non ti dispiace sto un po' sopra io"...*
> *Una faccia che sembrava la rottura di palle fatta persona.*
> *"Ma a me così non piace" ...mi rispose.*
> ...
















ma a prescindere che tu sia brutta o meno... che c'entra! Dico, anche per variare un po' ogni tanto


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bastava che tu facessi la stessa faccia quando chiedeva il credito


 Da quel che ho capito non las guardava in faccia.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Vai all'ultimo piano e lanciati, Lord!!!!


Si si...buttati...lord...che noi del forum...siamo di sotto...con il telo...non avere paura...si si... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ah la mia atavica diffidenza...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito non las guardava in faccia.













dico prima


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me sembra mancanza di empatia verso se stessa, e i propri veri bisogni.


Ora non facciamone una questione morale...poveretta


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ora non facciamone una questione morale...poveretta


appunto...oltre il danno la beffa?


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

cmq è difficile far godere una donna da seduto sulla seggiola.
mi sto perdendo con le posizioni


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Si si...buttati...lord...che noi del forum...siamo di sotto...con il telo...non avere paura...si si...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Telo? Quale telo?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora non ci si tocca...il più piccolo ha 4 anni quindi 5 anni fa si toccavano...
> Se il sesso ha smesso di essere un mezzo relazionale, in una situazione lavorativa in cui il tempo da passare insieme è minimo, vi sono responsabilità reciproche.
> Soprattuto visto che il marito problemi fisici non ne ha, se da solo "funziona".
> Lei si è trovata l'amante con figli in fasi importanti da cui probabilmente non si è fatta coinvolgere e che si è persa. Questo mi dà un segnale delle sue difficoltà affettive.
> ...


 ma l'amante stava in spagna prima di andare a londra.....
e comunque che lei non riesca ad avere un contatto con la realtà, che estrapoli la storia dal contesto reale e la viva come una fiaba (persino nella sua immaginazione si sposeranno fra 15 anni circa...) è sintomatico delle difficoltà.
Che lei abbia responsabilità è indubbio.
La domanda è: ha le palle per affrontarle?


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq è difficile far godere una donna da seduto sulla seggiola.
> mi sto perdendo con le posizioni


Non è vero.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Telo? Quale telo?


il kleenex , ovvio


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma a prescindere che tu sia brutta o meno... che c'entra! Dico, anche per variare un po' ogni tanto


e il rispetto del piacere di lei ce lo mettiamo?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me sembra mancanza di empatia verso se stessa, e i propri veri bisogni.


Infatti non so cosa sia successo.
Quando ci siamo conosciuti, quella sessualmente sveglia ero io...
Poi ho avuto un sacco di problemi, anche la bulimia, non so... Ad un certo punto mi sono rassegnata al fatto che le cose fossero così.



moltimodi ha detto:


> ma a prescindere che tu sia brutta o meno... che c'entra! Dico, anche per variare un po' ogni tanto





Iris2 ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito non las guardava in faccia.


Per questo ho specificato di non essere brutta...
Mi corteggia persino il mio parrucchiere... che è un bel ragazzo e più giovane di me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Noi adesso ci scherziamo sopra, ma il mio primo orgasmo dopo la separazione è stato una vera liberazione...
Alla fine il suo egoismo mi aveva convinta di essere IO il problema...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non è vero.


 parliamone....


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non è vero.


ma scusa, o lei ha le gambe corte e te la metti sulle spalle o come cavolo fai??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti non so cosa sia successo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti, quella sessualmente sveglia ero io...
> Poi ho avuto un sacco di problemi, anche la bulimia, non so... Ad un certo punto mi sono rassegnata al fatto che le cose fossero così.
> 
> ...


tipico di chi è scarsino a letto


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti non so cosa sia successo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti, quella sessualmente sveglia ero io...
> Poi ho avuto un sacco di problemi, anche la bulimia, non so... Ad un certo punto mi sono rassegnata al fatto che le cose fossero così.
> 
> ...


Capita spesso, vero! ... beh meno male che ti sei liberata di questo amatore...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti non so cosa sia successo.
> Quando ci siamo conosciuti, quella sessualmente sveglia ero io...
> Poi ho avuto un sacco di problemi, anche la bulimia, non so... Ad un certo punto mi sono rassegnata al fatto che le cose fossero così.
> 
> ...


 ora esagero, ma... non avevi un orgasmo da 10 anni?!?!?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, o lei ha le gambe corte e te la metti sulle cosce o come cavolo fai??


Come faccio a farti il disegno!!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tipico di chi è scarsino a letto


 veramente "scarsino" mi pare un complimento, da come lo ha descritto!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq è difficile far godere una donna da seduto sulla seggiola.
> mi sto perdendo con le posizioni


Non si sapeva muovere se stava sotto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sulla sedia facevo praticamente tutto io...

Chiedo scusa a Quintina per l'OT. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Torniamo in tema va...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ora esagero, ma... non avevi un orgasmo da 10 anni?!?!?!


si ma non chiederlo come se le stessi chiedendo se non si è mai fatta un piercing sui capezzoli


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> veramente "scarsino" mi pare un complimento, da come lo ha descritto!


era per non dire chiavica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Caso mai erano gli innamoratini di PEYNET, non PEANUTS, ma in ogni caso non è quella la mia realtà, ma quella di una famiglia NORMALE dove ci si stima, ci si rispetta, e quando si cade (l'uno o l'altro) ci si aiuta a rialzarsi.
> 
> Quella che descrivi tu è l'incomunicabilità di due irrisolti, non una coppia.


 Secondo te quanti anni ha chi confonde Peynet con i Peanuts?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, o lei ha le gambe corte e te la metti sulle spalle o come cavolo fai??


NON HO LE GAMBE CORTE!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

ma brugola che domande fai??
Non vedo perchè dovrebbe essere difficile..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Resto sempre dell'idea che fino a quando le cose sono accettabili si può tranquillamente andare avanti, si sopravvive, non si vive, ma si va.


certo tra un alto e un basso...poi si fa presto a parlare, ma se mi guardo dentro, dato che ormai ho vissuto un po' di anni, mi accorgo che lei, fa parte della mia vita, è una presenza, capisci? Non sono mai stato il tipo usa e getta. E se scrivo qui certe lamentele, lo faccio perchè so che lei legge, magari è solo un modo diverso per comunicare il mio disagio...

Poi ovvio...anch'io ho i miei limiti...che ne so, di quante difficoltà ha avuto lei nel stare assieme a uno come me?


----------



## brugola (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma brugola che domande fai??
> Non vedo perchè dovrebbe essere difficile..


adesso me lo spieghi dettagliatamente in sesso e amore racchia ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ora esagero, ma... non avevi un orgasmo da 10 anni?!?!?!





angelodelmale ha detto:


>


 










































Lasciamo perdere va...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma non chiederlo come se le stessi chiedendo se non si è mai fatta un piercing sui capezzoli


 lo chiedo cos perchè, dato che non era il suo primo uomo, sapeva che non era un suo problema, ma non ne ha fatto un problema di lui per anni!
Mi spiego? 
Ha accettato una situazione in cui la ricerca del SUO (di lei) piacere era l'ultima ruota del carro o proprio non esisteva.
Sarò esagerata, ma per me dice molto.... è un essere avari a letto che si sposa con l'essere avari nei sentimenti....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Molti: puo' finire l'amore, ma il rispetto dovrebbe permanere (al limite da separati, ma rispettandosi).
> 
> Dire : casa mia è un lager con un passaggio segreto ad un mondo tutto mio è INSULTANTE per il coniuge.





Iris2 ha detto:


> Quoto. Non solo è insultante per il coniuge, ma per se stessi. E che diamine!!!
> Se scoppi di amore e passione per il tuo amante, non vai piagnucolando in giro, o peggio scappi, ma affronti la tua famiglia con dignità e chiarezza. Se rompi qualcosa, o l'aggiusti, o raccogli i cocci e te ne vai.
> Chi non ne è capace, non ama un fico secco, nè la famiglia, con la quale continua a coabitare, nè l'amante.
> E poi, che male hanno fatto i figli che devono sorbirsi un genitore "costretto", un deficiente che crede di essere un adolescente cui hanno tarpato le ali?
> Ma tirate fuori le palle. Se non lo sapete fare, perchè pochi sono leoni, ma molti conigli, tacete per sempre.


Perché dire "sto tanto male" "Lui/lei è sordo alle mie richieste" costituisce un ottimo alibi per non impegnarsi in nulla, tenersi le comodità del matrimonio e della famiglia e sentirsi autorizzati a fare le peggiori porcherie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uscite di casa perché innamorati/e di un'altra/o? Con figli? Scelte subite sì ma fatte non le ricordo.


 Forse perché tutti questi innamoramenti sono più fantasticati che reali?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo te quanti anni ha chi confonde Peynet con i Peanuts?


Allora chi sta iniziando la rogna adesso?
Proprio non ci riesci ad ignorarmi?
Come devo fare con te?
Finchè si scherza si scherza...
Ora non ho più palle di andare dietro a te...
Ok?

Finiscila con la storietta di Pierotocame, tocame piero...ok?

Tieniti le tue idee, e vedi di non impormele, e di non travisare le mie, cercando sempre di distorcere il senso e il contenuto dei miei interventi.

Per favore...
Va bene?


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> autorizzati a fare le peggiori porcherie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avevi la nonna nichilista allora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' un proverbio milanese: "Quel che non strozza ingrassa"


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un proverbio milanese: "Quel che non strozza ingrassa"


 non c'è più religione, allora...


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse perché tutti questi innamoramenti sono più fantasticati che reali?


E chi te lo dice?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


Che so ste faccine MK? Il "peggiori porcherie" l'ho letto come "tradimenti vari", se tu leggi diversamente potresti scrivere anziche' mettere faccine inutili e irritanti, o no? Guarda che nessuno e' in eta' da catechismo qua dentro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma l'amante stava in spagna prima di andare a londra.....
> e comunque che lei non riesca ad avere un contatto con la realtà, che estrapoli la storia dal contesto reale e la viva come una fiaba (persino nella sua immaginazione si sposeranno fra 15 anni circa...) è sintomatico delle difficoltà.
> Che lei abbia responsabilità è indubbio.
> La domanda è: ha le palle per affrontarle?


 Lei non può affrontarle non ha il senso della realtà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> certo tra un alto e un basso...poi si fa presto a parlare, ma se mi guardo dentro, dato che ormai ho vissuto un po' di anni, mi accorgo che lei, fa parte della mia vita, è una presenza, capisci? Non sono mai stato il tipo usa e getta. E se scrivo qui certe lamentele, lo faccio perchè so che lei legge, magari è solo un modo diverso per comunicare il mio disagio...
> 
> Poi ovvio...anch'io ho i miei limiti...*che ne so, di quante difficoltà ha avuto lei nel stare assieme a uno come me?*


 Noi cominciamo ad averne un'idea...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice?


 I fatti.
Se all'amore decantato non seguono comportamenti conseguenti ...di che amore si tratta?


----------



## Nobody (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I fatti.
> Se all'amore decantato non seguono comportamenti conseguenti ...di che amore si tratta?


 Innegabilmente vero!


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I fatti.
> Se all'amore decantato non seguono comportamenti conseguenti ...di che amore si tratta?


Quindi cosa dovrebbe fare? Chiudere col marito e andare a Londra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi cosa dovrebbe fare? Chiudere col marito e andare a Londra?


 Quintina?
Andare da un terapeuta per comprendere i suoi problemi affettivi.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quintina?
> Andare da un terapeuta per comprendere i suoi problemi affettivi.


ma non avevi deciso???


----------



## Verena67 (7 Settembre 2009)

Mi spiace che Quintina l'abbiamo persa, pero'...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non avevi deciso???


 Caso mai Quintina tornasse...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Caso mai Quintina tornasse...


hai capito benissimo


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi spiace che Quintina l'abbiamo persa, pero'...


 E' andata a Londra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai capito benissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E' andata a Londra.


 E i bambini ?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E i bambini ?


nella trifamiliare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nella trifamiliare








 che stordita ...me l'ero dimenticata!


----------



## MK (7 Settembre 2009)

*Certo*

che questo non è il modo per farla tornare eh


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> che stordita ...me l'ero dimenticata!


Perchè sei vecchia. Io quando tu eri nei collettivi femministi, ancora avevo il ciuccio.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Perchè sei vecchia. Io quando tu eri nei collettivi femministi, ancora avevo il ciuccio.


io stavo ancora decidendo se nascere o no


----------



## Old Iris2 (7 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> che questo non è il modo per farla tornare eh


 Le si è detto ciò che si doveva.
E' uno sporco lavoro...ma siamo qui per questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Perchè sei vecchia. Io quando tu eri nei collettivi femministi, ancora avevo il ciuccio.





Asudem ha detto:


> io stavo ancora decidendo se nascere o no


 Racchie


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Racchie


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che so ste faccine MK? Il "peggiori porcherie" l'ho letto come "tradimenti vari", se tu leggi diversamente potresti scrivere anziche' mettere faccine inutili e irritanti, o no? Guarda che nessuno e' in eta' da catechismo qua dentro...


Tu dici? Guarda che a causa delle porcherie...non sono ancora stato ammesso alla cresima...sai??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Poi sai la Chiesa con noi minorati...ci va giù di brutto...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Noi cominciamo ad averne un'idea...


Allora lei è una santa donna.
Una donna eroica. 
Come mai allora non se ne va?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi spiace che Quintina l'abbiamo persa, pero'...


Beh non mi pare che siate state molto comprensive con lei...essendo una traditrice...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Le si è detto ciò che si doveva.
> E' uno sporco lavoro...ma siamo qui per questo.


Sicure...??? Si dice che quella volta il Cristo scrivesse per terra i peccati di quelli che stavano per lanciare i sassi...è veramente difficile mettersi al posto di chi vive certe situazioni...ma è più comodo...sbrigarsela con una ricetta di consigli.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici? Guarda che a causa delle porcherie...non sono ancora stato ammesso alla cresima...sai???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma santo cielo, che c'entra la tua cresima e la chiesa?

Non mi piace che mi si quoti per mandare messaggi trasversali, se questo era il tuo intento... se non lo era vai e rileggi perche' hai risposto a cazzo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh non mi pare che siate state molto comprensive con lei...essendo una traditrice...


Siamo state molto comprensive ed abbiamo speso molto tempo per risponderle.

Se non vuole più scrivere perchè si vergogna dei danni che ha fatto (e non è così perchè certe persone non conoscono vergogna) non è un problema nostro...

A me rimane solo il pensiero di quel bimbo appena adottato e di quella mamma che se lo dovrà tirare su da sola...


----------



## Old megliosola (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Siamo state molto comprensive ed abbiamo speso molto tempo per risponderle.
> 
> Se non vuole più scrivere perchè si vergogna dei danni che ha fatto (e non è così perchè certe persone non conoscono vergogna) non è un problema nostro...
> 
> A me rimane solo il pensiero di quel bimbo appena adottato e di quella mamma che se lo dovrà tirare su da sola...


sempe che glielo lascino...in questi casi ci sono sempre assitenti sociali che sorvegliano l'andamento dell'adozione


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> sempe che glielo lascino...in questi casi ci sono sempre assitenti sociali che sorvegliano l'andamento dell'adozione


Magari chissà quanto aveva aspettato per poterlo adottare, ed ora perchè _mr. va' dove ti porta il bigolo_ è scappato con la coda tra le gambe, glielo porteranno pure via.
Una cosa del genere farebbe impazzire chiunque.


----------



## Old megliosola (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Magari chissà quanto aveva aspettato per poterlo adottare, ed ora perchè _mr. va' dove ti porta il bigolo_ è scappato con la coda tra le gambe, glielo porteranno pure via.
> Una cosa del genere farebbe impazzire chiunque.


ma guarda io sarei ottimista...
magari lui è li a londra per lavoro e non ci pensa proprio a mollare tutto...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Siamo state molto comprensive ed abbiamo speso molto tempo per risponderle.
> 
> Se non vuole più scrivere perchè si vergogna dei danni che ha fatto (e non è così perchè certe persone non conoscono vergogna) non è un problema nostro...
> 
> A me rimane solo il pensiero di quel bimbo appena adottato e di quella mamma che se lo dovrà tirare su da sola...


Ma forse mi sono perso qualche passaggio. Quali danni scusami? Quando si fanno certe cose si è in due a ballare. Che qua non salti fuori la storia di Adamo che incolpa Eva..." La donna mi ha dato da mangiare e io ho mangiato". Mettiamo che una mia ex, venga in cerca di me, STA a me scegliere se incontrarla o meno. Noi comunque non sappiamo se quel bimbo è stato adottato, per far contenta lei, o se erano entrambi d'accordo. Te lo dice uno, che ha la moglie che ogni giorno gli rimprovera di non averle dato il secondo figlio. Cavoli non me la son sentita, e non me la sento. Mica si possono fare i figli per far contenta na donna, o sbaglio? Non mi pare che Quintina abbia obbligato sto qua a lasciare sua moglie. 

Proprio perchè sono entrambi sposati, SAPEVANO, fin dove era possibile spingere il gioco. 

Mica è detto che ogni volta che incontro una ex...parte l'embolo...caspita! 

Magari Quintina è stata un mezzo per lui, per dare una giustificazione a qualcosa che covava da tempo. 

Sono tante le dinamiche da considerare. 

Poi non so come funzione l'adozione, ma mi pare che non sia così semplice ottenere un figlio in adozione...e se adesso salta fuori sta patata qua, non so come si mette.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Comunque è stata lei a cercare lui.
Lei, che a casa aveva due bambini piccoli.

Il primo che mi risponde "ma tu non ti sei mai innamorata?" lo uccido.
Certo che mi sono innamorata, certo che sono stata spolpata viva dalla passione... Ma l'amore che ho per mia figlia supera tutto.

Per lei mi sarei anche tenuta il mio ex marito se lui non avesse reso veramente impossibile recuperare. (A quel punto stavo così male che era proprio la bimba che ne stava facendo le spese, visto che la mamma non ce la faceva a starle dietro perchè non faceva altro che piangere e rimanere insonne...).

Hai fatto dei figli, hai delle responsabilità. Soprattutto l'onestà verso la tua famiglia.

Il mio cane ha più dignità... si rende conto che non capisce più un tubo quando c'è la cagnetta del vicino in calore, e mi guarda con aria di scusa.
Lui però è scapolo e non ha cuccioli.


----------



## Old megliosola (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Comunque è stata lei a cercare lui.
> Lei, che a casa aveva due bambini piccoli.
> 
> Il primo che mi risponde "ma tu non ti sei mai innamorata?" lo uccido.
> ...


c'hai ragione e mi chiedo sempre anche io come si fa, tra l'altro ad avercelo pure il tempo per l'amante con i bambini piccoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (il mio ex mi diceva che la sua amante lo trovava e affidava i bambini alla nonna :0043

	
	
		
		
	


	




boh saranno delle wonderwoman??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> c'hai ragione e mi chiedo sempre anche io come si fa, tra l'altro ad avercelo pure il tempo per l'amante con i bambini piccoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  non si finisce mai di imparare...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

sì, nel tempismo dell'apertura delle gambe. In quello sono insuperabili.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Comunque è stata lei a cercare lui.
> Lei, che a casa aveva due bambini piccoli.
> 
> Il primo che mi risponde "ma tu non ti sei mai innamorata?" lo uccido.
> ...


Già...ma come si dice...la mancanza di affetto fa fare tante cose...e ognuna reagisce come può. Poi Quintina ha parlato di mail...ecc..ecc..e di 5 incontri in due anni...i figli piccoli stanno all'asilo...e tutte le mamme che hanno figli piccoli e lavorano? Poi anche i padri oggigiorno stanno con i figli piccoli...stiamo parlando di 5 incontri in due anni...e non sappiamo cosa è avvenuto in quegli incontri...ok? Noi non c'eravamo, non abbiamo visto...ok?

Ovvio...se Quintina era felice, non andava in cerca altrove. Ovvio...

Ragazze...lo spirito è debole e la carne inferma...

Avete mai fatto l'amore con la disperazione nel cuore?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> sì, nel tempismo dell'apertura delle gambe. In quello sono insuperabili.


Dai bruco...credi a me...mica è così facile farsela dare sai? è più facile darsela a gambe...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (7 Settembre 2009)

Ma che dici, Lord?
Difficile?
Un uomo giovane, di aspetto gradevole, economicamente ben posizionato, con una moglie (ora ex) carina ed una bimba appena nata?
Fanno a gara a dartela.
Soprattutto se sono disperate e se capiscono che l'arrivo di un bimbo piccolo è talmente destabilizzante che è il momento migliore per colpire.
Ma dai Lord, scendi dal pero...


----------



## Old Quintina (7 Settembre 2009)

Non pensavo di ricevere così tante risposte. Non ce l'ho fatta neanche a leggerle tutte. Comunque... eccomi. Ho lavorato tutto il giorno e poi sono andata a cena fuori con i miei colleghi, visto che sono una madre snaturata e lascio i figli in giro per andare via 5 volte in 2 anni per trombarmi il mio amante, posso lasciarli anche per andare a mangiare una pizza!

Grazie dei consigli, grazie delle cattiverie, grazie a Lord per la comprensione. Domani ho appuntamento con una nuova terapeuta per vedere se riesco a vedere meglio la realtà.

PS Oggi ho saputo che è morto un mio vecchio amico, per cui spero che mi scuserete se non passerò molto tempo a leggere altre cattiverie.
Grazie per tutte l'attenzione che mi avete dedicato. 
Magari torno domani, se vi fa piacere discutere ancora della mia storia (comunque sia, che ci crediate o no, la storia è vera, non sono un troll, sarò una stordita o una fuori di testa, ma la storia è vera, e io, tra lavoro e 2 figli, non avrei proprio voglia di inventarmi una storia simile per perdere del tempo: stavo davvero cercando aiuto)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Non pensavo di ricevere così tante risposte. Non ce l'ho fatta neanche a leggerle tutte. Comunque... eccomi. Ho lavorato tutto il giorno e poi sono andata a cena fuori con i miei colleghi, visto che sono una madre snaturata e lascio i figli in giro per andare via 5 volte in 2 anni per trombarmi il mio amante, posso lasciarli anche per andare a mangiare una pizza!
> 
> Grazie dei consigli, grazie delle cattiverie, grazie a Lord per la comprensione. *Domani ho appuntamento con una nuova terapeuta per vedere se riesco a vedere meglio la realtà.*
> 
> ...


 Questa è la cosa migliore.
Cerca aiuto da chi può dartelo davvero,
Non credere di essere l'unica a distaccarti dalla realtà e dalle emozioni di chi le vive vicino ...succede a tanti... 
Ma, finché non la vivi, non puoi immaginare la devastazione che queste cose portano.
Meglio se riesci a capirlo prima che accada.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Quando si fanno certe cose si è in due a ballare. Che qua non salti fuori la storia di Adamo che incolpa Eva..." La donna mi ha dato da mangiare e io ho mangiato". Mettiamo che una mia ex, venga in cerca di me, STA a me scegliere se incontrarla o meno. Noi comunque non sappiamo se quel bimbo è stato adottato, per far contenta lei, o se erano entrambi d'accordo. Te lo dice uno, che ha la moglie che ogni giorno gli rimprovera di non averle dato il secondo figlio. Cavoli non me la son sentita, e non me la sento. Mica si possono fare i figli per far contenta na donna, o sbaglio?


Quoto (tanto per cambiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , comunque vedremo che succede.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> spero che mi scuserete se non passerò molto tempo a leggere altre cattiverie.


Guarda, se ti può consolare puoi leggerti quelel che hanno scritto a me così fai mal comune mezzo gaudio! Non sono cattiverie....nessuno qui ti conosce, a nessuno hai rubato il marito o quanto meno a nessuno hai distrutto psicologicamente fratelli, figli, amici....... ognuna ti dice quello che pensa rispetto a ciò che legge e a come ti legge e a come ti racconti tu........ anche sentirsi dire cose non proprio belle a volte aiuta perchè un conto è farselo da sola un piantarello su come si è state sceme, un conto sentirsi dare da altre della mezza poco di buono perchè si è fatto ciò che non si dovrebbe fare....e ci sta tutto eh? perchè nella normalità i mariti/mogli degli altri non si dovrebbero toccare e ipropri/proprie si dovrebbero lasciare quando non si amano più e non cornificare..........poi si sa che la vita va diversamente........ma non è che uno può indorare la pillola se questa è amara....e non è che noi siam ragazzette e possiamo nasconderci dietro una follia di gioventù rispetto alle nostre scelte........
Anche io sto sulel difensive rispetto a certe cose, anche io son convinta che non tutto è come loro mi dicon sia...e non lo sarà senz'altro...ma l'atteggiamento "racconto e poi non voglio sentire" non è dei più fruttuosi, dì "racconto, dissento, vi spiego perchè dissento e in cosa dissento"...questo già serve quantomeno a raccontare meglio di te a noi e a te stessa........


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

una curiosità...ma perchè quintina?


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Settembre 2009)

Sarà il nome di una nonna (nei paesi era molto frequente chiamare figli in ordine di arrivo!) o per la santa....... anche a me è venuto in mente....


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sarà il nome di una nonna (nei paesi era molto frequente chiamare figli in ordine di arrivo!) o per la santa....... anche a me è venuto in mente....


vero, il mio ganzo aveva il giardiniere che si chiamava terzino, la madre li aveva chiamati proprio primino, secondino e via andare


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

*scusate*



Brugola ha detto:


> vero, il mio ganzo aveva il giardiniere che si chiamava terzino, la madre li aveva chiamati proprio primino, secondino e via andare


e l'ultimo?
fanalino di coda?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e l'ultimo?
> fanalino di coda?


si son fermati a 6...e per fortuna che era maschio se no era una bella  sestina


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si son fermati a 6...e per fortuna che era maschio se no era una bella  sestina


ma il secondo non doveva chiamarsi ambo?


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si son fermati a 6...e per fortuna che era maschio se no era una bella sestina


 No, Sestilia.... una anziana parente di mio papi, originaria di un paesino abruzzese, si chiama Sestilia...Sestina suonava una presa per il bip già ai tempi forse!


----------



## Old Iris2 (8 Settembre 2009)

Eccone un'altra che se non si sente dire ciò che le garba, si offende e ci accusa di cattiveria.
Mettiamola così, Quintina, vai dove ti porta il cuore e l'ormone, segui a Londra il bel tomo che ha lasciato (coraggiosamente) moglie e figlia adottiva per ritrovare se stesso, i tuoi figli saranno felici anche con una madre a distanza. Una madre felice rende i figli felici.
Ecco la risposta perfetta per te...e vai in pace.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Settembre 2009)

No, lei vuol sentirsi dire che deve lasciare il marito, che il marito DOVREBBE mantenere buonissimi rapporti un una casetta graziosa accanto alla sua e che dei unpaio di volte l'anno dovrebbe lasciare i bimbi al perfetto papà che si è fatto gabbare per andare a prendere il suo bello all'aeroporto......e poi nell'intervallo campare di ricordi di quanto è stato bello quel week-end........contenta lei!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, lei vuol sentirsi dire che deve lasciare il marito, che il marito DOVREBBE mantenere buonissimi rapporti un una casetta graziosa accanto alla sua e che dei unpaio di volte l'anno dovrebbe lasciare i bimbi al perfetto papà che si è fatto gabbare per andare a prendere il suo bello all'aeroporto......e poi nell'intervallo campare di ricordi di quanto è stato bello quel week-end........contenta lei!


certo.
E io voglio sentirmi dire i 6  numeri che ho giocato al superenalotto


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Comunque *è stata lei a cercare lui.*
> *Lei, che a casa aveva due bambini piccoli.*
> 
> .......................
> ...


 


















e se non ricordo male non era neanche la prima volta che lo cercava
solo che  prima lui magari ne aveva un'altra per le mani o non era ancora in crisi con la moglie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra che se non si sente dire ciò che le garba, si offende e ci accusa di cattiveria.
> Mettiamola così, Quintina, vai dove ti porta il cuore e l'ormone, segui a Londra il bel tomo che ha lasciato (coraggiosamente) moglie e figlia adottiva per ritrovare se stesso, i tuoi figli saranno felici anche con una madre a distanza. Una madre felice rende i figli felici.
> Ecco la risposta perfetta per te...e vai in pace.


non è questa la risposta che vuole sentirsi dare, sei un'insensibile, sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quintina, sent'i stupid qua: sbatti tuo marito fuori da casa, digli di trovarsi casa vicino a te di modo che possa vedere i bambini (e di conseguenza te, pazienza se non gli va) tutte le volte che vuole e tutte le volte che vuoi tu. digli del neopapà espatriato, digli che è scoccato l'amore. vedrai che sarà molto comprensivo e tempo due mesi, sarete commensali della stessa tavola. già natale lo passerete assieme, felici e uniti come solo la famiglia bradford sapeva fare. magari tuo marito si innamorerà dell'attuale ex moglie del tuo amante e vivrete per sempre felici e contenti.
tanti auguri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se non ricordo male non era neanche la prima volta che lo cercava
> solo che prima lui magari ne aveva un'altra per le mani o non era ancora in crisi con la moglie


 
ricordi bene. lui le volte prima non ha risposto. ma lei ha insistito.
oh del resto voleva sapere come stava.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Settembre 2009)

Io credo abbia bisogno di riflettere e ci stia facendo parlare da sole... se vuole interviene e ci spiega meglio quello che sente, ribattendo ad ognuna di noi...anche così ci chiarisce e si fa conoscere e si conosce...
Forse è megliolasciarla stare? che non vuol dire farla cuocere nels uo brodo, ma accettare che debba far sedimentare cose che sa benissimo e cose che a noi non ha spiegato e quindi non sappiamo........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io credo abbia bisogno di riflettere e ci stia facendo parlare da sole... se vuole interviene e ci spiega meglio quello che sente, ribattendo ad ognuna di noi...anche così ci chiarisce e si fa conoscere e si conosce...
> *Forse è megliolasciarla stare*? che non vuol dire farla cuocere nels uo brodo, ma accettare che debba far sedimentare cose che sa benissimo e cose che a noi non ha spiegato e quindi non sappiamo........


ma che vuol dire? guarda che questo è un forum. chi vuole essere lasciato stare non deve scrivere qua o in un posto del genere. in questi casi vale sempre la stessa regola: blog o - ancora meglio - diario segreto con tanto di lucchettino.


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Settembre 2009)

Che c'entra? Che sia un forum me ne son accorta anche io! Se lei ha scritto vuole parlarne...ma magari se uno si sente attaccato ha bisogno di lasciar sedimentare... non siamo tutti uguali...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ricordi bene. lui le volte prima non ha risposto. ma lei ha insistito.
> oh del resto voleva sapere come stava.


e chi mai siamo noi per criticare chi ha così a cuore il benessere dei fidanzatini della prima ora?

chi mai avrebbe potuto prevedere che finissero incastrati alle parti basse?

e soprattutto perchè ci si permette di eccepire che l'amore può finire, ma il rispetto per sè stessi, per l'amore che fu (leggasi coniuge, non ex fidanzatino) ed anche per i figli imporrebbe di chiudere col coniuge Prima di procedere al suddetto incastro, invece di procacciarsi una sorta di salvagente contro la solitudine che, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi si rivelerà una dannosissima bufala per tutti, compreso/a il/la diretto/a interessato/a?


embolo partito e arrivato
grazie
si dispensano gli ex fidanzatini dal chiedermi come sto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che c'entra? Che sia un forum me ne son accorta anche io! Se lei ha scritto vuole parlarne...ma magari se uno si sente attaccato ha bisogno di lasciar sedimentare... non siamo tutti uguali...


 
sentirsi dire/dare pareri/opnioni nettamente contrastanti con il proprio pensiero e/o modo d'agire, non significa venire attaccati, tanto per iniziare.
secondo poi, quindi come dovrebbe funzionare? prima si danno le risposte, poi si chiede al destinatario di queste se ha gradito e - in caso di risposta negativa - si passa al silenzio?
ma per favore.
io rimango dell'idea che se parlo di qualcosa, devo mettere in conto qualsiasi tipo di risposta, che può piacermi o no. se non ho voglia di leggere quelle che non mi piacciono, faccio meglio a non scrivere.


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2009)

*Quintinia*

Il tuo comportamento è semplicemente scabroso......prima ti fai serenamente i cavoletti tuoi...poi ti prende l'angoscia perchè non vuoi traumatizzare du bambini in tenere età....!Pensarci prima no vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo comportamento è semplicemente scabroso......prima ti fai serenamente i cavoletti tuoi...poi ti prende l'angoscia perchè non vuoi traumatizzare du bambini in tenere età....!Pensarci prima no vero?


 
ecco cosa mancava in questo tred. la pacatezza del mio nipotino


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2009)

*Zia*

Buon giorna zia.....!Si appunto....non son mai stato pacato neanche con me stesso....e a 38 anni voglio incominciare a chiaamare le cose e le azioni con le giuste parole...senza ipocrisia e frasi buoniste....!Quindi aggiungerei spreggevole e stomachevole.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorna zia.....!Si appunto....non son mai stato pacato neanche con me stesso....e a 38 anni voglio incominciare a chiaamare le cose e le azioni con le giuste parole...senza ipocrisia e frasi buoniste....!Quindi aggiungerei spreggevole e stomachevole.....!!


 
e quintina l'abbiamo sistemata a dovere


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sentirsi dire/dare pareri/opnioni nettamente contrastanti con il proprio pensiero e/o modo d'agire, non significa venire attaccati, tanto per iniziare.
> secondo poi, quindi come dovrebbe funzionare? prima si danno le risposte, poi si chiede al destinatario di queste se ha gradito e - in caso di risposta negativa - si passa al silenzio?
> ma per favore.
> io rimango dell'idea che se parlo di qualcosa, devo mettere in conto qualsiasi tipo di risposta, che può piacermi o no. se non ho voglia di leggere quelle che non mi piacciono, faccio meglio a non scrivere.


 Non ho detto questo...


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2009)

*Zia*

Attendo repliche per esprimere morigeratamente il mio dissenso!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attendo repliche per esprimere *morigeratamente* il mio dissenso!!



















sto male.

arriveranno. io, già sai, la penso come te


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorna zia.....!Si appunto....non son mai stato pacato neanche con me stesso....e a 38 anni voglio incominciare a chiaamare le cose e le azioni con le giuste parole...senza ipocrisia e frasi buoniste....!Quindi aggiungerei *spreggevole *e stomachevole.....!!


fai come aldo con la ca*mmi*cia che siccome è di flanella pesante vuole la doppia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao nè?


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2009)

*SI*

Si   è un fafforzativo per rendere l'idea.....cmq son in attesa.....!Cia asu ben tornata....!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si   è un fafforzativo per rendere l'idea.....cmq son in attesa.....!Cia asu ben tornata....!









veramente è da mo' che son tornata.
Ho pure smesso di fumare ieri e inizio a sentire la bava


----------



## oscuro (8 Settembre 2009)

*Asu*

Brava...una volta ti ho scritto un metodo infallibile per settere di fumare ricordi?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava...una volta ti ho scritto un metodo infallibile per settere di fumare ricordi?


l'ho rimosso. Non ricordarmelo però


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho rimosso. Non ricordarmelo però


 
ti dò un consiglio. digli che te lo ricordi, così non te lo ripete


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Ragazzi, mi sa che qui dentro io non sono certo l'unica a dover andare da un terapeuta, mi sembrate un po' tutti molto fuori di testa. Cmq avete ragione voi, ho scritto qui e quindi accetto ciò che mi dite. Ma permettete che io abbia una vita al di fuori di Internet e che quindi se non rispondo non è solo perché magari non ho voglia di farlo, ma perché sono al lavoro e certamente non posso passare le ore a scrivere su un forum. Beati voi che non avete un cavolo da fare se vi sembra tanto strano che uno non scriva per un giorno intero!

PS Quintina: perché sono una fan di Quentin!

PPS Ditemi quello che volete. Ma tra tutto quello che dite ci sono alcune cose assolutamente improbabili, anzi impossibili, come quella che io lascerò i miei figli perché non me ne frega niente di loro. Pensatela come volete, ma io per i miei figli sono una bravissima mamma, e il fatto che mi sia trombata un altro non mi ha resa una cattiva mamma, perché per loro sono sempre un punto fermo di riferimento, e mi sono sempre occupata di loro, e li ho sempre riempiti di tanto amore, sia che io non ami più il loro padre, o non ci faccia più sesso, o lo tradisca con un altro, o quante altre cose schifose e *spreggggggevoli* abbia fatto. I miei figli sono due bambini sereni ed equilibrati, e questo non lo dico io come autodifesa, e se non ci credete non me ne può fregare di meno, tanto io so che è così, ed è l'unica cosa che conta.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

a presto


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> I miei figli sono due bambini sereni ed equilibrati, e questo non lo dico io come autodifesa, e se non ci credete non me ne può fregare di meno, tanto io so che è così, ed è l'unica cosa che conta.


Tieni presente quintina che molto probabilmente  questa serenità e questo equilibrio andranno a quel paese proprio a causa delle tue azioni spreggggggggevoli...

Non lo dico per abbatterti, ma solo per farti capire che non stai giocando (lo credevo anch'io in una certa maniera, o meglio la prendevo alla leggera come se fosse un gioco), e le conseguenze le vedrai solo dopo, quando ormai sarà troppo tardi.

Dai retta a me, un consiglio di cuore: parla con tuo marito, fagli capire davvero che ci sono problemi, dagli un ultimatum se necessario, ma torna in te. So che snobberai queste mie parole, ma credimi ci sono passato, tu ora non sei te stessa.

Il traditore, ne sono sempre più convinto, è un malato mentale.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sa che qui dentro io non sono certo l'unica a dover andare da un terapeuta, mi sembrate un po' tutti molto fuori di testa. Cmq avete ragione voi, ho scritto qui e quindi accetto ciò che mi dite. Ma permettete che io abbia una vita al di fuori di Internet e che quindi se non rispondo non è solo perché magari non ho voglia di farlo, ma perché sono al lavoro e certamente non posso passare le ore a scrivere su un forum. Beati voi che non avete un cavolo da fare se vi sembra tanto strano che uno non scriva per un giorno intero!
> 
> PS Quintina: perché sono una fan di Quentin!
> 
> ...


 Concordo con te. Ci sono donne fedeli che sono pessime madri, e viceversa.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sa che qui dentro io non sono certo l'unica a dover andare da un terapeuta, mi sembrate un po' tutti molto fuori di testa. Cmq avete ragione voi, ho scritto qui e quindi accetto ciò che mi dite. Ma permettete che io abbia una vita al di fuori di Internet e che quindi se non rispondo non è solo perché magari non ho voglia di farlo, ma perché sono al lavoro e certamente non posso passare le ore a scrivere su un forum. Beati voi che non avete un cavolo da fare se vi sembra tanto strano che uno non scriva per un giorno intero!
> 
> PS Quintina: perché sono una fan di Quentin!
> 
> ...


non so se tu sia una buona madre e francamente non m'interessa.
Vieni qua , racconti la tua storia intitolandola "non so che fare".Se ne deduce tu  abbia bisogno di suggerimenti.
La gente ti scrive quel che pensa sia giusto per aiutarti.
E tu cosa rispondi??
non c'avete un cazzo da fare 
io devo lavorare e voi no, beati voi che non fate una fava.
Ma sai che c'è?
ma va  a cagher tu, il tuo londinese dei miei stivali, la tua casettina in canada mentre guardi "tutti insieme appassionatamente"  e non chiedere più niente se non vuoi sentirti dire quel che in fondo pensi anche tu


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem, ma rilassati, cavolo...
Ho detto quello che ho detto perché ho letto tanti post che dicevano:
non risponde più perché si è offesa; se non voleva sentirsi attaccata non doveva scrivere; dov'è finita?; è andata a Londra; ha mollato il marito e i figli; ecc.ecc.
E non mi sembrava di non aver risposto per un secolo, tutto qua!
Oh, ma come siete tutti incazzati qui dentro


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Asudem, ma rilassati, cavolo...
> Ho detto quello che ho detto perché ho letto tanti post che dicevano:
> non risponde più perché si è offesa; se non voleva sentirsi attaccata non doveva scrivere; dov'è finita?; è andata a Londra; ha mollato il marito e i figli; ecc.ecc.
> E non mi sembrava di non aver risposto per un secolo, tutto qua!
> Oh, ma come siete tutti incazzati qui dentro


ci sono 44 pagine di tred. Non è che tutti si siano concentrati sulla tua assenza eh?
comunque. Hai deciso qualcosa? hai pensato a quanto ti è stato detto?
Non siamo incazzati.
E' che mi girano quando uno perde tempo a rispondere e l'altro gli dice che non ha un cazzo da fare


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Certo che sto pensando... Non faccio altro che pensare! Mi si sta fondendo il cervello a forza di pensare e ripensare.
Ma non è che posso prendere una decisione di questo tipo in un giorno, non ti pare?
Oggi vado da una terapeuta, spero che mi aiuti, ma non mi aspetto che la cosa succeda in un giorno.
Sono già stata in terapia un anno, il primo anno di tutto il casino, quando la cosa stava ri-nascendo (per due mesi siamo andati avanti solo con email, tante email). Ero in terapia quando l'ho rivisto la prima volta (durante la quale non abbiamo trombato, ma ci siamo baciati). Ero in terapia quando l'ho rivisto dopo 4 mesi, ed è successo ciò che è successo. Ho smesso di andare in terapia esattamente un anno fa, perché non mi serviva a niente. Ora ho deciso di tornare perché ho ricominciato a piangere tutte le mattine, e a dormire circa 4 ore a notte. Ho cambiato dottoressa. L'altra era una Freudiana, che non mi diceva mai niente e faceva parlare solo me. Spero che questa sia più comunicativa e mi faccia davvero vedere le cose in maniera più chiara


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

cambia terapeuta.
Comunque ottimo che tu abbia deciso in tal senso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ovvio che non sia una decisione nè facile nè veloce.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Certo che sto pensando... Non faccio altro che pensare! Mi si sta fondendo il cervello a forza di pensare e ripensare.
> Ma non è che posso prendere una decisione di questo tipo in un giorno, non ti pare?
> Oggi vado da una terapeuta, spero che mi aiuti, ma non mi aspetto che la cosa succeda in un giorno.
> Sono già stata in terapia un anno, il primo anno di tutto il casino, quando la cosa stava ri-nascendo (per due mesi siamo andati avanti solo con email, tante email). Ero in terapia quando l'ho rivisto la prima volta (durante la quale non abbiamo trombato, ma ci siamo baciati). Ero in terapia quando l'ho rivisto dopo 4 mesi, ed è successo ciò che è successo. Ho smesso di andare in terapia esattamente un anno fa, perché non mi serviva a niente. Ora ho deciso di tornare perché ho ricominciato a piangere tutte le mattine, e a dormire circa 4 ore a notte. Ho cambiato dottoressa. L'altra era una Freudiana, che non mi diceva mai niente e faceva parlare solo me. Spero che questa sia più comunicativa e mi faccia davvero vedere le cose in maniera più chiara


Potrebbe essere d'aiuto non solo parlare tipo monologo, ma citare OGNI post che ti è stato scritto (anche quelli che trovi odiosi!) e rispondere... 
ALmeno non avremmo scritto invano per ricadere nel calderone del tuo 'nessuno mi capisce'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci sono 44 pagine di tred.* Non è che tutti si siano concentrati sulla tua assenza eh?*
> comunque. Hai deciso qualcosa? hai pensato a quanto ti è stato detto?
> Non siamo incazzati.
> E' che mi girano quando uno perde tempo a rispondere e l'altro gli dice che non ha un cazzo da fare


ma poi chi se n'era accorto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere d'aiuto non solo parlare tipo monologo, ma citare OGNI post che ti è stato scritto (anche quelli che trovi odiosi!) e rispondere...
> *ALmeno non avremmo scritto invano* per ricadere nel calderone del tuo 'nessuno mi capisce'.


 
non che la cosa non ci faccia dormire la notte eh. quante volte scriviamo invano? almeno la metà!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma poi chi se n'era accorto?


pirla!!


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Asudem, ma rilassati, cavolo...
> Ho detto quello che ho detto perché ho letto tanti post che dicevano:
> non risponde più perché si è offesa; se non voleva sentirsi attaccata non doveva scrivere; dov'è finita?; è andata a Londra; ha mollato il marito e i figli; ecc.ecc.
> E non mi sembrava di non aver risposto per un secolo, tutto qua!
> Oh, ma come siete tutti incazzati qui dentro



Intanto tu rispondi solo a chi ti tratta male... sarà un caso?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Intanto tu rispondi solo a chi ti tratta male... sarà un caso?


la tratta male?


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la tratta male?



Tu e brugoletta siete le cattive del forum, è risaputo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non picchiatemi perfavore...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tu e brugoletta siete le cattive del forum, è risaputo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stai scherzando vero?
se si sei di cattivo gusto.
Cazzo vuol dire le cattive?
mah


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tu e brugoletta siete le cattive del forum, è risaputo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto (tanto per cambiare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un altro putiferio?


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere d'aiuto non solo parlare tipo monologo, ma citare OGNI post che ti è stato scritto (anche quelli che trovi odiosi!) e rispondere...
> ALmeno non avremmo scritto invano per ricadere nel calderone del tuo 'nessuno mi capisce'.


 
Come faccio a rispondere a OGNI post??? Ce ne sono tantissimi! Anche quelli sul 68 o 69?

Quelli che trovo odiosi sono quelli che mi dicono che sono una mamma di merda, a cui credo di aver risposto. Potete dirmi che sono una moglie di merda, ma una mamma no. Se fossi davvero una mamma di merda scapperei davvero a Londra. Ah, poi quelli che mi dicono che allargo le gambe ecc. ecc. perché sono in calore perché mio marito non mi scopa. Se così fosse mi sarei trovata un amante più vicino, da cui farmi sbattere con più frequenza. Ma così non è, e un motivo ci sarà, credo


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Come faccio a rispondere a OGNI post??? Ce ne sono tantissimi! Anche quelli sul 68 o 69?
> 
> Quelli che trovo odiosi sono quelli che mi dicono che sono una mamma di merda, a cui credo di aver risposto. Potete dirmi che sono una moglie di merda, ma una mamma no. Se fossi davvero una mamma di merda scapperei davvero a Londra. Ah, poi quelli che mi dicono che allargo le gambe ecc. ecc. perché sono in calore perché mio marito non mi scopa. Se così fosse mi sarei trovata un amante più vicino, da cui farmi sbattere con più frequenza. Ma così non è, e un motivo ci sarà, credo


ma chi ti ha detto questo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












cazzo dici??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> se si sei di cattivo gusto.
> Cazzo vuol dire le cattive?
> mah


 
e dai era una battuta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Come faccio a rispondere a OGNI post??? Ce ne sono tantissimi! Anche quelli sul 68 o 69?
> 
> Quelli che trovo odiosi sono quelli che mi dicono che sono una mamma di merda, a cui credo di aver risposto. Potete dirmi che sono una moglie di merda, ma una mamma no. Se fossi davvero una mamma di merda scapperei davvero a Londra. Ah, poi quelli che mi dicono che allargo le gambe ecc. ecc. perché sono in calore perché mio marito non mi scopa. Se così fosse mi sarei trovata un amante più vicino, da cui farmi sbattere con più frequenza. Ma così non è, e un motivo ci sarà, credo


è vero. non sei un troll. 


e io sono jessica rabbit.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e dai era una battuta


mica vero...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sentirsi dire/dare pareri/opnioni nettamente contrastanti con il proprio pensiero e/o modo d'agire, non significa venire attaccati, tanto per iniziare.
> secondo poi, quindi come dovrebbe funzionare? prima si danno le risposte, poi si chiede al destinatario di queste se ha gradito e - in caso di risposta negativa - si passa al silenzio?
> ma per favore.
> io rimango dell'idea che se parlo di qualcosa, devo mettere in conto qualsiasi tipo di risposta, che può piacermi o no. se non ho voglia di leggere quelle che non mi piacciono, faccio meglio a non scrivere.


Insisto...per me è importante anche il modo...e concordo con i sentimenti di disagio che ha provato quintina. Un conto è sentirsi ascoltati, un conto è accogliere un parere, un conto è sentirsi giudicati,...
IMHO


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Insisto...per me è importante anche il modo...e concordo con i sentimenti di disagio che ha provato quintina. Un conto è sentirsi ascoltati, un conto è accogliere un parere, un conto è sentirsi giudicati,...
> IMHO


 
e un conto è mettere sempre il becco con tono petulante da ragazzina a cui non è concesso giocare con le altre come fai tu. però  mica nessuno ti dice di cambiare.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sa che qui dentro io non sono certo l'unica a dover andare da un terapeuta, mi sembrate un po' tutti molto fuori di testa. Cmq avete ragione voi, ho scritto qui e quindi accetto ciò che mi dite. Ma permettete che io abbia una vita al di fuori di Internet e che quindi se non rispondo non è solo perché magari non ho voglia di farlo, ma perché sono al lavoro e certamente non posso passare le ore a scrivere su un forum. Beati voi che non avete un cavolo da fare se vi sembra tanto strano che uno non scriva per un giorno intero!
> 
> PS Quintina: perché sono una fan di Quentin!
> 
> ...


Ciao...e quel che conta...è anche tuo marito...che se non ti "trascurava" non ti metteva nella condizione di iniziare a sognare...certe cose...ok?
Sempre stato sai, che chi dice agli altri...fatti curare...in realtà ha più bisogno...sempre stato...cosa credi...???


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?
> se si sei di cattivo gusto.
> Cazzo vuol dire le cattive?
> mah



Vuol dire questo... ahahah!!!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Insisto...per me è importante anche il modo...*e concordo con i sentimenti di disagio che ha provato quintina.* Un conto è sentirsi ascoltati, un conto è accogliere un parere, un conto è sentirsi giudicati,...
> IMHO


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tieni presente quintina che molto probabilmente questa serenità e questo equilibrio andranno a quel paese proprio a causa delle tue azioni spreggggggggevoli...
> 
> Non lo dico per abbatterti, ma solo per farti capire che non stai giocando (lo credevo anch'io in una certa maniera, o meglio la prendevo alla leggera come se fosse un gioco), e le conseguenze le vedrai solo dopo, quando ormai sarà troppo tardi.
> 
> ...


Per me confessare un tradimento al coniuge ignaro è la forma più abbietta per scaricare un barile, MAI, mai, MAI e poi mai.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vuol dire questo... ahahah!!!


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Per me confessare un tradimento al coniuge ignaro è la forma più abbietta per scaricare un barile, MAI, mai, MAI e poi mai.


Pure io la pensavo così... e forse col senno di poi posso dire che non lo rifarei anche se è stato giusto farlo ai tempi e in quella specifica situazione.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> *sì, nel tempismo dell'apertura delle gambe. In quello sono insuperabili.*


 
Ad esempio


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Pure io la pensavo così... e forse col senno di poi posso dire che non lo rifarei anche se è stato giusto farlo ai tempi e in quella specifica situazione.


Cosa il tradimento o dirglielo? 
Ma porco di quel mondo, se io sto a letto con una donna, saranno affari miei e di quella donna.
Cosa occorre andare a dirlo ad altri?
Poi cazzo, se tu lo confidi, tiri in ballo anche la persona che stava con te.

Insomma o le fai con i coperchi o lasci perdere.

Kid, poche ciance, cosa speravi di ottenere? Col dirglielo?

Giustificare te stesso?
Piangerti addosso?
Dirle mi è toccato farlo, perchè me l'ha ordinato il medico?

cavolacci,,,si finisce a letto per un motivo solo...

Tu non riesci resistere a lei, e lei non resiste a te.

Sono cose che capitano. 

E non capisco perchè bisogna farne una questione di stato.

Quello che trovo inaccettabile è che una moglie DEBBA lasciare il marito che non ama più, solo perchè è innamorata di un altro. ASSURDO.


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Hai fatto dei figli, hai delle responsabilità. Soprattutto l'onestà verso la tua famiglia.
> 
> *Il mio cane ha più dignità... si rende conto che non capisce più un tubo quando c'è la cagnetta del vicino in calore, e mi guarda con aria di scusa.*
> Lui però è scapolo e non ha cuccioli.


Altro esempio


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco di quel mondo, se io sto a letto con una donna, saranno affari miei e di quella donna.
> Cosa occorre andare a dirlo ad altri?
> 
> .


agli altri?
tua moglie è gli altri?
te le ricordi le paroline che hai detto quando ti sei sposato?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Altro esempio


devi considerare che stai su un forum dove oltre ai traditori ci sono i traditi.
gente che sta faticosamente cercando di ricostruirsi una vita dopo aver subito un tradimento e che lo fa con fatica.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cosa il tradimento o dirglielo?
> Ma porco di quel mondo, se io sto a letto con una donna, saranno affari miei e di quella donna.
> Cosa occorre andare a dirlo ad altri?
> Poi cazzo, se tu lo confidi, tiri in ballo anche la persona che stava con te.
> ...



Abbiamo una visione completamente diversa dell'amore io e te mi sa. E poi paradossalmente, io non riesco a scindere sesso e amore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

*ho capito!*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cosa il tradimento o dirglielo?
> Ma porco di quel mondo, se io sto a letto con una donna, saranno affari miei e di quella donna.
> Cosa occorre andare a dirlo ad altri?
> Poi cazzo, se tu lo confidi, tiri in ballo anche la persona che stava con te.
> ...


 
insomma è l'istinto a farla da padrone e non la ragione



come nelle bestie.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma è l'istinto a farla da padrone e non la ragione
> 
> 
> 
> come nelle bestie.



Volevo dirlo io... magari sarà anche vero ma... che tristezza!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Abbiamo una visione completamente diversa dell'amore io e te mi sa. E poi paradossalmente, io non riesco a scindere sesso e amore.


 
mi sa che prima di arrivare all'amore deve imparare altri tortuosi sentieri di cui è, o finge di essere, all'oscuro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Volevo dirlo io... magari sarà anche vero ma... che tristezza!


 
sarà anche vero sì. per le bestie. l'uomo (inteso come razza, non come sesso) ha o *dovrebbe avere* capacità di intelletto e dominazione dell'istinto.


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma è l'istinto a farla da padrone e non la ragione
> 
> 
> 
> come nelle bestie.


voglio dire, ci sarà pure evidentemente gente che al prurito non riesce a resistere, ma non essendo più ragazzini uno sceglie liberamente di starsene da solo e di levarsi tutti i pruriti che ha
mi pare così semplice


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> devi considerare che stai su un forum dove oltre ai traditori ci sono i traditi.
> gente che sta faticosamente cercando di ricostruirsi una vita dopo aver subito un tradimento e che lo fa con fatica.


 Infatti, anche se certi paragoni sarebbe sempre meglio risparmiarli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio dire, ci sarà pure evidentemente gente che al prurito non riesce a resistere, ma non essendo più ragazzini uno sceglie liberamente di starsene da solo e di levarsi tutti i pruriti che ha
> mi pare così semplice


 
le bestie solitarie sono poche


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> devi considerare che stai su un forum dove oltre ai traditori ci sono i traditi.
> gente che sta faticosamente cercando di ricostruirsi una vita dopo aver subito un tradimento e che lo fa con fatica.


 
Guarda che sono stata tradita anch'io. Più di una volta.

Però non mi sembra un atteggiamento costruttivo dare ai traditori della cagnetta in calore. Quando sono stata tradita io ho sofferto tanto, e non avrei mai pensato che un giorno l'avrei fatto anch'io. E invece è successo. E non per ripicca, altrimenti l'avrei fatto prima.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cosa il tradimento o dirglielo?
> Ma porco di quel mondo, se io sto a letto con una donna, saranno affari miei e di quella donna.
> Cosa occorre andare a dirlo ad altri?
> Poi cazzo, se tu lo confidi, tiri in ballo anche la persona che stava con te.
> ...


hai ragione. é proprio inaccettabile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quanta saggezza in un post solo






vuoi mettere la privacy della donnina che ti zompi con le corma di tua moglie??


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Mio marito è una brava persona, ma purtroppo totalmente assente. *Per lavoro, certo, ma comunque assente. Io forse ho cercato l'altro perché mi mancava qualcosa, non lo nascondo*. *Ma non mi aspettavo che le cose andassero a finire così. Gli incontri saltuari con l'altro, comunque, mi danno molto di più di quello che mi dà mio marito* quotidianamente. Non ci baciamo nemmeno più, per non parlare di altro. Ormai è come se fosse il mio migliore amico. Ma è proprio per questo che mi sto rodendo dentro, non è giusto che continui a mentirgli in questo modo


ma perchè invece di andare a riesumare il vecchio amore di 20 anni prima non hai parlato a tuo marito?
e come pensavi che sarebbero andate a finire le cose?
sii onesta con te stessa, non con me


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

il tempo per cercare i post secondo te offensivi (che poi sono solo post di persone deluse da chi era loro compagno e come te ha preferito tradire che prendersi la responsabilità di una separazione) ce l'hai, quello per rispondere no...


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Ti prego Grande 82, dimmi a cosa vorresti che rispondessi in particolare, perché ho letto talmente tante cose, tutte insieme, che per forza di cose mi è sfuggito qualcosa. Cerca di capirmi. Mi sembra che voi tutti qui dentro vi conosciate bene, io invece sono un po' frastornata a dire il vero da tutto ciò che dite. Mi ritrovo molto in ciò che dice Lord, forse perché mi pare di aver capito si trova in una situazione simile alla mia. A pelle invece mi dà un po' fastidio l'atteggiamento ostile di Angelo del Male. Per il resto, ti chiedo scusa se ho ignorato qualcosa che mi hai detto e a cui non ho risposto. Ti dispiacerebbe dirmi a cosa vuoi che risponda?


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ti prego Grande 82, dimmi a cosa vorresti che rispondessi in particolare, perché ho letto talmente tante cose, tutte insieme, che per forza di cose mi è sfuggito qualcosa. Cerca di capirmi. Mi sembra che voi tutti qui dentro vi conosciate bene, io invece sono un po' frastornata a dire il vero da tutto ciò che dite. Mi ritrovo molto in ciò che dice Lord, forse perché mi pare di aver capito si trova in una situazione simile alla mia. A pelle invece mi dà un po' fastidio l'atteggiamento ostile di Angelo del Male. Per il resto, ti chiedo scusa se ho ignorato qualcosa che mi hai detto e a cui non ho risposto. Ti dispiacerebbe dirmi a cosa vuoi che risponda?



Non hai risposto nemmeno a me se è per questo, ma ti perdono....


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè invece di andare a riesumare il vecchio amore di 20 anni prima non hai parlato a tuo marito?
> e come pensavi che sarebbero andate a finire le cose?
> sii onesta con te stessa, non con me


Ho parlato tante volte con mio marito. Lui mi fa sempre mille promesse: le cose cambieranno, io cambierò, lo giuro, devi darmi un po' di tempo, ti amo, sei tutta la mia vita, ecc. Ma poi nel concreto non fa mai niente, se non forse farmi dei regali costosi a Natale e al mio compleanno. Ma quelli non sono bastati per rendermi felice


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ho parlato tante volte con mio marito. Lui mi fa sempre mille promesse: le cose cambieranno, io cambierò, lo giuro, devi darmi un po' di tempo, ti amo, sei tutta la mia vita, ecc. Ma poi nel concreto non fa mai niente, se non forse farmi dei regali costosi a Natale e al mio compleanno. Ma quelli non sono bastati per rendermi felice


dici che lavora tanto, non mantiene te e la famiglia?


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non hai risposto nemmeno a me se è per questo, ma ti perdono....


Allora Kid, anche tu, per favore, dimmi nello specifico a cosa vuoi che risponda. Se non mi sbaglio però anche tu sei stato/a (scusa non l'ho capito o non lo ricordo) clemente e non mi hai attaccata.

Scusate ma siete davvero tanti, e avete scritto tante cose. Credo che sia naturale che abbia le idee un tantino confuse


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dici che lavora tanto, non mantiene te e la famiglia?


 
Sì, è così. Anch'io lavoro ma è sembra ombra di dubbio che è lui che "porta a casa il pane". Ma non è solo questione di soldi: lui è un workaholic, è una persona che vive per il suo lavoro, lo fa con passione, ed è anche molto ambizioso.


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Sì, è così. Anch'io lavoro ma è sembra ombra di dubbio che è lui che "porta a casa il pane". Ma non è solo questione di soldi: lui è un workaholic, è una persona che vive per il suo lavoro, lo fa con passione, ed è anche molto ambizioso.


ti consente di fare una vita senza doverti fare il mazzo tanto.
non è poco.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non amare più tuo marito?
> Sei certa che non potresti recuperare il rapporto?
> 
> ...Ma qualcosa dentro di te è cambiato dopo il suo tradimento? (Non lo usare come alibi, non sei in un tribunale :-D cerca solo di essere sincera...)


 .


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei molto contraddittoria.
> Prima dici che il suo matrimonio sarebbe finito comunque poi ti assumi la responsabilità (un po' il merito
> 
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> 
> *Perché non era funzionata 20 anni fa.*
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti consente di fare una vita senza doverti fare il mazzo tanto.
> non è poco.


 
Questo lo so anch'io. E gliene sono grata.

Ma credete che sia facile andare in vacanza con uno che invece di giocare con i suoi figli passail tempo al telefono a risolvere i problemi che hannoin ufficio quando lui non c'è? E che vacanzesono allora? I figli durante l'anno li vede solo a colazione, almeno quando siamo in vacanza tutti insieme non potrebbe dedicarsi a noi?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora è tutto nella norma ...tu ti stai raccontando balle sul tuo matrimonio per trovare un alibi.
> Quando ti sei sposata e poi hai fatto due figli perché l'hai fatto?
> Quali cose amavi in tuo marito?
> Quale impegno pensavi di prenderti rispetto ai tuoi figli?
> ...


 per cominciare...


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Allora Kid, anche tu, per favore, dimmi nello specifico a cosa vuoi che risponda. Se non mi sbaglio però anche tu sei stato/a (scusa non l'ho capito o non lo ricordo) clemente e non mi hai attaccata.
> 
> Scusate ma siete davvero tanti, e avete scritto tante cose. Credo che sia naturale che abbia le idee un tantino confuse



Si io sono uno dei buoni del forum. Ma il fato mi ha reso fedifrago.... strana la vita eh? Stai tranquilla, se avrai tempo e voglia il mio post è sempre lì.

Ciao


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che non vuole il marito, mi pare ovvio! Sperava che il problema glielo risolvesse lui...che le dicesse: ora vado a lavorare a Londra, prepara il terreno tra un anno fai i bagagli che andiamo a vivere assieme...ma giudicando come ha lasciato un piccolo tesoro che ha già avuto tanta sfortuna di esser statolasciato in culla non so come gli darei da portare a scuole i miei figli...o non so se ci si potrebbe aspettare da costui che uscito da una unione (da cui è scappato) con bimbo 8che non voleva nonostante gli sforzi per averlO) possa voler rientrare in una altra storia... forse vuole frequentarla ma fuori unioni che si riconoscan ufficialmente come tali...
> ma forse sbaglio...non ci capisco nulla di me...non decodifico ciò che mi accade...con gli altri riesce meglio, aveva ragione chi me lo diceva in pm


 .


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> .


 
Ok.

Ecco: 20 anni fa non è funziionata principalmente perché: avevamo 20 anni, abitavamo lontani, facevamo entrambi l'università a spese dei nostri genitori e quindi non avevamo soldi per prendere un aereo e vederci quando ne avevamo voglia (allora non c'erano i voli low cost e un volo Italia UK costava almeno 400-500 mila lire), non c'era l'email, non c'era Skype, insomma era difficile. Ci mandavamo un sacco di lettere, ma lui alla fine ha detto che non poteva andare avanti così. Decisione sua. A quanto dice è stato l'errore più grande della sua vita. Io ho sofferto tantissimo.Lui anche, a quanto mi ha detto. Siamo rimasti ancora in contatto per qualche anno e ci siamo anche rivisti, e la "magia" tra di noi c'era ancora, ma non ci abbiamo riprovato.

Comunque... in 20 anni le persone e le cose cambiano. No? Siete così sicuri che adesso non potrebbe funzionare invece?


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per cominciare...


Quando mi sono sposata ero molto innamorata di mio marito, e lui di me. Mi riempiva di mille attenzioni.Mille messaggini al tel., bigliettini, regalini, ecc. E' cambiato quando sono rimasta incinta (volontariamente e di comune accordo). E' stato preso dal panico. Poi è rientrato. Poi è di nuovo sbandato. Alti e bassi. Poi un un momento di "alti" abbiamo deciso di fare il secondo bimbo (una bimba). Io da neomamma ero felicissima. Lui ama la bambina, però il suo attaccamento al lavoro è aumentato sempre più, ha avuto una promozione, insomma con la testa è sempre lì. Ci sono tante donne a cui basta essere mamme per essere felici. Per me per un po' è stato così. Poi però ha cominciato a non bastarmi più. Amo da morire i miei figli, ma comunque io sono e rimango anche una donna, oltre che una mamma. Passata la fase simbiotica ho sentito il bisogno di tornare ad essere anche un individuo. Ciò non significa affatto che sono una mamma di merda, è solo che non mi basta essere solo mamma. Io penso a loro, non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente, però voglio esistere anch'io, voglio sentirmi viva. Quando ho ricontattato il mio vecchio amore ero già in depressione, andavo in terapia e prendevo antidepressivi e ansiolitici. La storia con l'altro invece mi ha tirata fuori dalla depressione. Solo per un po', però ora ci sono di nuovo dentro.

Va beh, scusate ma ora devo tornare al lavoro

Scusate ancora senon ho risposto a tutto, cercherò di farlo, quando avrò tempo


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sa che qui dentro io non sono certo l'unica a dover andare da un terapeuta, mi sembrate un po' tutti molto fuori di testa. Cmq avete ragione voi, ho scritto qui e quindi accetto ciò che mi dite. Ma permettete che io abbia una vita al di fuori di Internet e che quindi se non rispondo non è solo perché magari non ho voglia di farlo, ma perché sono al lavoro e certamente non posso passare le ore a scrivere su un forum. Beati voi che non avete un cavolo da fare se vi sembra tanto strano che uno non scriva per un giorno intero!





















Quintina mi sembri una donna molto centrata. Sai è facile giudicare la vita degli altri. Continua a scrivere...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Comunque... in 20 anni le persone e le cose cambiano. No? *Siete così sicuri che adesso non potrebbe funzionare invece?*


Si.

Tutta vita vissuta.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Quello che trovo inaccettabile è che una moglie DEBBA lasciare il marito che non ama più, solo perchè è innamorata di un altro. ASSURDO.


Cosa ci trovi di assurdo Lord? Io trovo assurdo il contrario.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Guarda che sono stata tradita anch'io. Più di una volta.
> 
> Però non mi sembra un atteggiamento costruttivo dare ai traditori della cagnetta in calore. Quando sono stata tradita io ho sofferto tanto, e non avrei mai pensato che un giorno l'avrei fatto anch'io. E invece è successo. E non per ripicca, altrimenti l'avrei fatto prima.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quintina mi sembri una donna molto centrata. Sai è facile giudicare la vita degli altri. Continua a scrivere...


 
solo tu puoi trovare divertente e DARE RAGIONE a una persona che insulta un intero forum.
complimenti, come sempre.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ho parlato tante volte con mio marito. Lui mi fa sempre mille promesse: le cose cambieranno, io cambierò, lo giuro, devi darmi un po' di tempo, ti amo, sei tutta la mia vita, ecc. Ma poi nel concreto non fa mai niente, se non forse farmi dei regali costosi a Natale e al mio compleanno. Ma quelli non sono bastati per rendermi felice


Ti capisco perfettamente. Non sai quanto. A me è successo che alla fine ha tradito lui...


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> solo tu puoi trovare divertente e DARE RAGIONE a una persona che insulta un intero forum.
> complimenti, come sempre.


A me sembra che quella insultata sia lei, comunque se mi è simpatica e la capisco non posso dirglielo?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> solo tu puoi trovare divertente e DARE RAGIONE a una persona che insulta un intero forum.
> complimenti, come sempre.


come se lei poi non giudicasse !
mamma mia che ipocrita!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente. Non sai quanto. A me è successo che alla fine ha tradito lui...


e scusa, ma ve le tirate proprio allora ...
vi mantengono, vi amano anche se non vi fanno smack smack ogni 2 secondi perchè sono impegnati a guadagnare per mantenervi e farvi  fare quello che volete.
se alla fine siete pure insoddisfatte e vi guardate intorno per noia ci sta un cornetto ...no??


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e scusa, ma ve le tirate proprio allora ...
> vi mantengono, vi amano anche se non vi fanno smack smack ogni 2 secondi perchè sono impegnati a guadagnare per mantenervi e farvi  fare quello che volete.
> se alla fine siete pure insoddisfatte e vi guardate intorno per noia ci sta un cornetto ...no??


ma io mi domando come cazzo se le siano rette per tutto quel tempo!!!
ora si che solidarizzo con gli  uomini!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> A me sembra che quella insultata sia lei, comunque se mi è simpatica e la capisco non posso dirglielo?


allora se ti sembra che quella insultata sia lei, dillo a chi secondo te l'ha insultata anziché dare appoggio a lei che spara a tutto spiano, no? non ti sai esporre per una sola volta?

mk prendi poco per il culo. non le hai detto che ti è simpatica. ti sei mostrata divertita e in perfetto accordo con le offese rivolte a tutti gli stronzi che le hanno risposto.

sei tristemente patetica.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e scusa, ma ve le tirate proprio allora ...
> vi mantengono, vi amano anche se non vi fanno smack smack ogni 2 secondi perchè sono impegnati a guadagnare per mantenervi e farvi fare quello che volete.
> se alla fine siete pure insoddisfatte e vi guardate intorno per noia ci sta un cornetto ...no??


Il vi mantengono è riferito a chi scusa?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il vi mantengono è riferito a chi scusa?


hai letto cosa ha scritto su suo marito o hai saltato?
mk, devi leggere tutto, se no non vale


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai letto cosa ha scritto su suo marito o hai saltato?
> mk, devi leggere tutto, se no non vale


Era il VI che non capivo. Allora se un uomo mantiene ma tratta male è giusto sacrificarsi e vivere senza amore?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il vi mantengono è riferito a chi scusa?



coda di paglia?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Era il VI che non capivo. Allora se un uomo mantiene ma tratta male è giusto sacrificarsi e vivere senza amore?


non ti rispondo finchè non vai a leggere, se no non ha senso.
so che è una rottura ma non vale saltare all'ultimo post e quotarlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti rispondo finchè non vai a leggere, se no non ha senso.
> so che è una rottura ma non vale saltare all'ultimo post e quotarlo.


seeeeee

stai fresca


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> coda di paglia?


 Visto che non mi conosci non vedo come potresti pensarlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Visto che non mi conosci non vedo come potresti pensarlo.


ma dai?
Invece mi dai proprio quell'idea 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'idea di quella che o mantenuta o senza necessità di darsi da fare ,ha troppo tempo libero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alcune ambiscono a tale condizione eh?

e poi mi pare che tu abbia detto che non conosci nessuno qui ma idee te ne sei fatte tante


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai?
> Invece mi dai proprio quell'idea
> 
> 
> ...


Il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora Asu. Ma io ai pettegolezzi non ho mai dato retta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora Asu. Ma io ai pettegolezzi non ho mai dato retta


quindi in pratica stai dicendo che hai davvero la coda di paglia eh? va che come volpe non hai futuro e neanche come aquila


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora Asu. Ma io ai pettegolezzi non ho mai dato retta


mi pare di averti già detto , ma evidentemente la cosa ti dispiace 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 , che nessuno mi rivela pettegolezzi su di te 

	
	
		
		
	


	




proprio nessun pettegolezzo ,nè succoso nè scarsino...

L'idea di te me la son fatta da sola, col mio cervellino ben  irrorato


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il paese è piccolo, la gente mormora Asu. *Ma io ai pettegolezzi non ho mai dato retta*


non mi risulta


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è vero. non sei un troll.
> 
> 
> e io sono jessica rabbit.


ciao Jessica!
sai che hai delle ascelle bellissime?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi risulta




















   ma quelli a cui dò retta non sono pettegolezzi... e comunque chissenefrega, non sono problemi miei.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma quelli a cui dò retta non sono pettegolezzi... e comunque *chissenefrega,* non sono problemi miei.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti, anche se certi paragoni sarebbe sempre meglio risparmiarli.


ma chi sei ilbuechedicecornutoall'asino?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciao Jessica!
> sai che hai delle ascelle bellissime?


scusa ma con queste pere che mi ritrovo, mi guardi le ascelle?


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma con queste pere che mi ritrovo, mi guardi le ascelle?


secondo me hai le scarpine troppo strette ...poi ti viene l'alluce valgo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma quelli a cui dò retta non sono pettegolezzi... *e comunque chissenefrega, non sono problemi miei*.


 
un pelino contraddittoria.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me hai le scarpine troppo strette ...poi ti viene l'alluce valgo


 
io e i miei alluci stiamo benissimo grazie
ho il piedino da cenerentola


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

secondo me quando ti levi le scarpe hai l'unghietta dell'alluce offesa


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quintina mi sembri *una donna molto centrata*. Sai è facile giudicare la vita degli altri. Continua a scrivere...


 














si, su sè stessa
e manco tanto


...era ironico vero?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si, su sè stessa
> e manco tanto
> 
> 
> ...era ironico vero?


No non era ironico. Su se stessa sì, sui propri figli, sul proprio matrimonio che fa acqua da tutte le parti, sul marito che non ama più, sul cercare il bandolo della matassa per fare chiarezza.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma con queste pere che mi ritrovo, mi guardi le ascelle?


non sottovalutare le ascelle!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non sottovalutare le ascelle!


 
non le sottovaluto. ma le pere sono sempre le pere.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

che sciocche che siete.
State svaccando il confessionale
Poi staff vi da' totò


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No non era ironico. Su se stessa sì, sui propri figli, sul proprio matrimonio che fa acqua da tutte le parti, sul marito che non ama più, sul cercare il bandolo della matassa per fare chiarezza.


mi basisci!
è terrorizzata all'idea di lasciare il marito
ma non di tradirlo con un'altro già impegnato

terrorizzata di che?
se per come lo descrive non sembra gli riconosca 1 pregio che è 1

la descrizione che ne ha fatto in vacanza è la fotocopia di mio marito
e non mi è mai sembrato fosse motivo per amarlo meno

pure i bei regali che lui le fa sembrano rinfacciati

se io ci tengo ai miei figli, ma il matrimonio fa acqua
lascio mio marito PRIMA di trovarmi un ganzo
per rispetto verso loro, me stessa e il loro padre

così lo cerco il bandolo
non nelle mutande altrui

o in una zattera per non restare sola 
perdipiù infilandomi in un'altra famiglia

qui è il rispetto


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non le sottovaluto. ma le pere sono sempre le pere.


bè certo poi son culo e camicia con le ascelle!


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non nelle mutande altrui
> 
> o in una zattera per non restare sola
> perdipiù infilandomi in un'altra famiglia
> ...


Questo è irrispettoso nei confronti di Quintina, che quell'uomo ha sempre amato. Non mi sembra alla ricerca di una zattera per non restare sola ma alla ricerca di capire cosa vuole davvero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questo è irrispettoso nei confronti di Quintina, *che quell'uomo ha sempre amato*. Non mi sembra alla ricerca di una zattera per non restare sola ma alla ricerca di capire cosa vuole davvero.


 
e visto che parli di rispetto, se l'ha sempre amato perché avrebbero sposato un altro?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e visto che parli di rispetto, se l'ha sempre amato perché avrebbero sposato un altro?


Mai successo un amore impossibile? Mica succedono solo nei film eh...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mai successo un amore impossibile? Mica succedono solo nei film eh...


 
gli amori impossibile si dimenticano e soprattutto se ami una persona non ne sposi un'altra prendendola per il culo. guarda che chi parla come se vivesse in un film o peggio in un fotoromanzo sei tu


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gli amori impossibile si dimenticano e soprattutto se ami una persona non ne sposi un'altra prendendola per il culo. guarda che chi parla come se vivesse in un film o peggio in un fotoromanzo sei tu


La ami la perdi vai avanti. Poi la ritrovi e ti ama, che fai?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La ami la perdi vai avanti. Poi la ritrovi e ti ama, che fai?


 
se sei furba, la/lo lasci perdere. Ci sarà un perché se non ha funzionato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La ami la perdi vai avanti. Poi la ritrovi e ti ama, che fai?


 
rispetti la persona che hai sposato e a cui hai promesso di stare accanto. con "rispetti" non intendo starci assieme per forza eh. ma niente prese per il culo. se non ce n'è, la lasci. se ci stai assieme, ci stai assieme. non è difficile sai?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se sei furba, la/lo lasci perdere. Ci sarà un perché se non ha funzionato.


Forse quel perchè adesso non è più valido. Si cresce Vere, si cambia, magari a qualcuno va bene, perché essere sempre pessimisti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se sei furba, la/lo lasci perdere. *Ci sarà un perché se non ha funzionato*.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rispetti la persona che hai sposato e a cui hai promesso di stare accanto. con "rispetti" non intendo starci assieme per forza eh. ma niente prese per il culo. se non ce n'è, la lasci. se ci stai assieme, ci stai assieme. non è difficile sai?


Certo che lo so. Ma non è così semplice quando hai una famiglia. Se non ce l'hai invece è facilissimo.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Questo è irrispettoso nei confronti di Quintina, che quell'uomo ha sempre amato. Non mi sembra alla ricerca di una zattera per non restare sola ma alla ricerca di capire cosa vuole davvero.


ma hai letto il mio post dall'inizio?
e peraltro
hai letto il 3d dall'inizio?

è lei che esordisce dicendo di essere terrorizzata  all'idea di lasciare il marito

io lo sarei di più a non lasciarlo, se i sentimenti sono quelli che descrive

tradirlo con un'altro già impegnato, invece è ok?

e se quando chiederà la separazione quest'uomo sbroccherà confermerà la sua turpitudine raccontando ai figli con dovizia di particolari quanto è t... la mamma
il marito della str... di mio marito l'ha fatto sai?
posso evitare di raccontare cosa raccontavano all'asilo, alle mamme degli amici e alle vicine di casa? 


oppure nella sua famiglia è assodato che le caz....ate le può fare solo lei?

ed è pure fortunata se la moglie tradita è in spagna
chè magari le piombava a casa a far scenate a sera tardi

e ribadisco
se io ci tengo ai miei figli, ma il matrimonio fa acqua
lascio mio marito PRIMA di trovarmi un ganzo
per rispetto verso loro, me stessa e il loro padre

e sulla questione di sposare un uomo diverso
perchè il "grande amore" ti ha lasciato
ti hanno già risposto


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma hai letto il mio post dall'inizio?
> e peraltro
> hai letto il 3d dall'inizio?


certo che no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




è la terza volta che l'ho beccata oggi che non legge che l'ultimo commento e salta alle conclusioni.
lapidiamola


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma hai letto il mio post dall'inizio?
> e peraltro
> hai letto il 3d dall'inizio?
> 
> ...


è inutile, amore.
tanto ti arriva la solita risposta del menga:
ma tu ti sei mai innamorata??
ci credi al grande amore?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma hai letto il mio post dall'inizio?
> e peraltro
> hai letto il 3d dall'inizio?
> 
> ...


ma lei il ganzo l'aveva già conosciuto eh... e comunque, sai chissenefrega di quello che dicono gli ex incattiviti. Succede a tutti, poi passa. E se non passa ci si difende.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma lei il ganzo l'aveva già conosciuto eh... e comunque, sai chissenefrega di quello che dicono gli ex incattiviti. Succede a tutti, poi passa. E se non passa ci si difende.


i figli 
parlo dei suoi figli

*e se quando chiederà la separazione quest'uomo sbroccherà confermerà la sua turpitudine raccontando ai figli con dovizia di particolari quanto è t... la mamma
il marito della str... di mio marito l'ha fatto sai?*
*posso evitare di raccontare cosa raccontavano all'asilo, alle mamme degli amici e alle vicine di casa? *

l'hai evidenziato senza leggere?

chissenefrega 'na cippa

o meglio se uno è in grado di fregarsene dei figli (quintina non mi riferisco a te, questo è un OT) il discorso cambia: si arriva al mavaffanzum senza passare dal via


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> i figli
> parlo dei suoi figli
> 
> *e se quando chiederà la separazione quest'uomo sbroccherà confermerà la sua turpitudine raccontando ai figli con dovizia di particolari quanto è t... la mamma*
> ...


Allora che si fa? Ci si sacrifica per i propri figli? Insegnando loro che è vincente chi disprezza?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Allora che si fa?* Ci si sacrifica per i propri figli? *Insegnando loro che è vincente chi disprezza?


SI


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> SI


Scusa Asu ma tu figli non ne hai.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Allora che si fa? Ci si sacrifica per i propri figli? Insegnando loro che è vincente chi disprezza?


chi disprezza?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Asu ma tu figli non ne hai.


perchè ho fatto le mie scelte.
Chi sceglie di averli poi non rompe i coglioni


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè ho fatto le mie scelte.
> Chi sceglie di averli poi non rompe i coglioni


E chi lo decide, tu?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

vorresti spiegare il "chi disprezza"?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E chi lo decide, tu?

















si capiscono molte cose da questi tuoi discorsi.


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vorresti spiegare il "chi disprezza"?


un attimo, sta facendo copia incolla su google poi usa la funzione "sono fortunato"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quanta fretta che hai


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E chi lo decide, tu?


 
ma non dicono che quando hai dei figli poi vengono loro davanti a tutto?
insomma mk, lo sai quando li fai nascere che comporteranno delle rinunce e che la tua vita cambierà completamente 
perchè invece a un certo punto l'amore (quasi mai legittimo, quasi sempre clandestino o impegnato)  diventa più importante di loro?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> un attimo, sta facendo copia incolla su google poi usa la funzione "sono fortunato"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vorresti spiegare il "chi disprezza"?


MK
vorrei tanto rispondere all'ultimo tuo post che citava il mio

ma per farlo compiutamente avrei bisogno che mi chiarissi a chi ti riferivi


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

....

c'è nessuuuunooooo?


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ....
> 
> c'è nessuuuunooooo?


si deve essere impallato google o non trova nulla


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Allora che si fa? Ci si sacrifica per i propri figli? Insegnando loro che è vincente chi disprezza?


 ci si sacrifica nella misura in cui ci si chiede PRIMA quale sarà la conseguenza per loro e POI si agisce.
Se una single va con uno sposato fa del male solo a sè (ognuno è responsabile per la sua metà).
Se una sposata va con uno sposato fa del male anche al marito e per RISPETTO è bene che ci pensi a lungo prima e magari alsci prima.
Ma se una donna con dei figli e un marito va con uno sposato non potrebbe PRIMA domandarsi cosa ne conseguirà? Capire perchè fa certe azioni e magari, solo magari, chiudere prima col loro padre e poi iniziare una nuova relazione? 
Mica diciamo che sei fai dei figli te la muri e sei schiava a vita, sia chiaro, ma nemmeno che devi pensare solo a te e comunque a te per prima!


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

ti quoto a mani basse ma sto aspettando un chiarimento a cui tengo

ce l'abbiamo la faccina che aspetta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto a mani basse ma sto aspettando un chiarimento a cui tengo
> 
> ce l'abbiamo la faccina che aspetta?


 






questo potrebbe essere un buon modo per ingannare l'attesa


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

già fatta grazie 
e ho anche dato un'occhiata ai quotidiani


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se quando chiederà la separazione quest'uomo sbroccherà confermerà la sua turpitudine *raccontando ai figli con dovizia di particolari quanto è t... la mamma*
> il marito della str... di mio marito l'ha fatto sai?
> posso evitare di raccontare cosa raccontavano all'asilo, alle mamme degli amici e alle vicine di casa?


Chi si comporta così non ama i propri figli, il disprezzo e la rabbia non pagano mai.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non dicono che quando hai dei figli poi vengono loro davanti a tutto?
> insomma mk, lo sai quando li fai nascere che comporteranno delle rinunce e che la tua vita cambierà completamente
> perchè invece a un certo punto l'amore (quasi mai legittimo, quasi sempre clandestino o impegnato) diventa più importante di loro?


Mi domandavo come si possa sapere e capire cosa significhi essere genitori quando non lo si è. Tutto qui.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma se una donna con dei figli e un marito va con uno sposato non potrebbe PRIMA domandarsi cosa ne conseguirà? *Capire perchè fa certe azioni e magari, solo magari, chiudere prima col loro padre e poi iniziare una nuova relazione? *
> Mica diciamo che sei fai dei figli te la muri e sei schiava a vita, sia chiaro, ma nemmeno che devi pensare solo a te e comunque a te per prima!


Ripeto, bisogna starci dentro le situazioni per capirle.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi domandavo come si possa sapere e capire cosa significhi essere genitori quando non lo si è. Tutto qui.


 
guarda che ci sono molti genitori che pur essendolo non lo sanno e non lo capiscono.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> già fatta grazie
> e ho anche dato un'occhiata ai quotidiani


questa risposta è arrivata o no? inizio a preoccuparmi per te.
ti porto qualcosa nel frattempo? un caffè? una cioccolata calda?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che ci sono molti genitori che pur essendolo non lo sanno e non lo capiscono.


E' la stessa cosa che giudicare un traditore quando tradito non è si mai... parlo di giudicare non di cercare di capire, che è cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che giudicare un traditore quando tradito non è si mai... parlo di giudicare non di cercare di capire, che è cosa ben diversa.


 
ma che cazzo hai scritto?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Forse quel perchè adesso non è più valido. Si cresce Vere, si cambia, magari a qualcuno va bene, perché essere sempre pessimisti?


non è questione di essere pessimisti, è questione di rispettare il coniuge. E lo dice una che così una che così furba e rispettosa non lo è stata, ma le brutte esperienze ci dovrebbero insegnare qualcosa, no?!


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che cazzo hai scritto?


i traduttori automatici fan quel che possono


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è questione di essere pessimisti, è questione di rispettare il coniuge. E lo dice una che così una che così furba e rispettosa non lo è stata, ma le *brutte esperienze ci dovrebbero insegnare qualcosa, no?*!


Sì Vere, ma le nostre brutte esperienze potrebbero diventare belle per altri, non trovi? Secondo me il rispetto è anche quello di stare con un uomo che faccia il marito e faccia il padre (o una donna). Non tutte le donne (o gli uomini) insoddisfatte del proprio partner tradiscono, qualcuna/o lo fa. Allora la soluzione è dire eh no cicci hai sbagliato, giù la testa e pedalare. Oppure chiudi vai dall'avvocato e fai quello che vuoi. Facile a dirsi. A farsi un po' meno.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Allora che si fa? Ci si sacrifica per i propri figli? Insegnando loro che è vincente chi disprezza?


va bene invece insegnargli che chi calpesta l'altro genitore ha comunque ragione?



MK ha detto:


> Chi si comporta così non ama i propri figli, il disprezzo e la rabbia non pagano mai.


ci son persone che per il dolore di un tradimento, si buttano da un balcone
certo è un momento di follia
ma se mentre passa il momento stai già volando giù dal cornicione, ormai è andata

ci sono persone per le quali questa follia si tramuta in gesti incommensurabili verso i propri figli

non dico che se ti innamori di un altro devi lasciar perdere
e nemmeno che ti devi far carico di una follia che non conosci
ma nemmeno che, visto che ti sei innamorato, vaffanzum  al mondo che ti circonda

in un certo momento della sua vita chi crede di vivere un nuovo amore ha fatto un errore:
quando si è sposato?
quando ha giurato fedeltà?
quando ha messo al mondo i figli?
quando si è creduto nuovamente innamorato?

non so
e non lo sa neanche lui
dovrebbe quanto meno tener conto che il peso del suo errore, di prima o di adesso, grava su altri
e cercare di minimizzarlo

se ci sono figli questo, che per me è un dovere, si decuplica

ha ben detto Grande



Grande82 ha detto:


> ci si sacrifica nella misura in cui ci si chiede PRIMA quale sarà la conseguenza per loro e POI si agisce.
> .........
> Se una sposata va con uno sposato fa del male anche al marito e per RISPETTO è bene che ci pensi a lungo prima e magari alsci prima.
> Ma se una donna con dei figli e un marito va con uno sposato non potrebbe PRIMA domandarsi cosa ne conseguirà? Capire perchè fa certe azioni e magari, solo magari, chiudere prima col loro padre e poi iniziare una nuova relazione?
> Mica diciamo che sei fai dei figli te la muri e sei schiava a vita, sia chiaro, ma nemmeno che devi pensare solo a te e comunque a te per prima!


il più grande amore di questo mondo non autorizza a calpestare i sentimenti di chi ti è stato a fianco 
a maggior ragione a rischiare di minare le figure genitoriali, tra cui quella stessa del traditore

non capisco come questo discorso possa sembrare di difficile comprensione

personalmente, un grande amore è per me un catalizzatore di empatie
non un moltiplicatore di egoismo


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> va bene invece insegnargli che chi calpesta l'altro genitore ha comunque ragione?


Amoremio mia figlia aveva sei mesi quando suo padre ha cominciato a tradirmi. Mai e ti ripeto mai mi verrebbe in mente di strumentalizzare mia figlia (ora solo mia purtroppo) per buttare fuori la rabbia e il rancore. Ho avuto anch'io brutti momenti. Ho chiesto aiuto proprio perché sono madre e ho dei doveri. Forse ho pensato troppo a mia figlia e meno a quello che allora era ancora mio marito. Mi ha tradita mi ha ferita mi ha umiliata, sono stata umiliata anche dalla sua amante, non ti sto a fare l'elenco delle cattiverie che ho dovuto subire da questa donna. Ma era la donna che lui aveva scelto, io ho scelto per me. Un uomo che non mi amava più non lo volevo. Ma è sempre rimasto il padre di mia figlia e non ho mai denigrato la figura del padre e mai lo farò. Gli errori li fanno gli adulti, ma non è detto che un cattivo marito o una cattiva moglie siano poi cattivi genitori.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa risposta è arrivata o no? inizio a preoccuparmi per te.
> ti porto qualcosa nel frattempo? un caffè? una cioccolata calda?


ti ringrazio della gentile premura 
è arrivata 
ho fatto esercizi zen
per rispondere senza meritare il ban

purtroppo "l'elogio della sconsideratezza" (e mi sto tenendo) mi causa un rialzo di pressione

la risposta l'ho ulteriormente purgata
e così risulta di una pacatezza aberrante che non rispecchia il mio attuale sentire

per consolarmi 
andrò a cercare una passera volgarotta da mettermi come avatar
aspetterò che MM dica qualcosa e finiremo a rotolarci in scannatoio


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Amoremio mia figlia aveva sei mesi quando suo padre ha cominciato a tradirmi. Mai e ti ripeto mai mi verrebbe in mente di strumentalizzare mia figlia (ora solo mia purtroppo) per buttare fuori la rabbia e il rancore. Ho avuto anch'io brutti momenti. Ho chiesto aiuto proprio perché sono madre e ho dei doveri. Forse ho pensato troppo a mia figlia e meno a quello che allora era ancora mio marito. Mi ha tradita mi ha ferita mi ha umiliata, sono stata umiliata anche dalla sua amante, non ti sto a fare l'elenco delle cattiverie che ho dovuto subire da questa donna. Ma era la donna che lui aveva scelto, io ho scelto per me. Un uomo che non mi amava più non lo volevo. Ma è sempre rimasto il padre di mia figlia e non ho mai denigrato la figura del padre e mai lo farò. Gli errori li fanno gli adulti, ma non è detto che un cattivo marito o una cattiva moglie siano poi cattivi genitori.


ma chi tradisce COMPIE UN TORTO


se non ami ti separi
poi te ne trovi un altro

quando lo trovi prima
nella maggioranza dei casi, lo stavi cercando

ok passi!
ma questo non implica mancare di rispetto a tutto e a tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi domandavo come si possa sapere e capire cosa significhi essere genitori quando non lo si è. Tutto qui.


tu hai giudicato e denigrato le donne che vanno in chat  con uomini sposate
le donne che mandano  foto svestite ad uomini che non  conosconoo
hai giudicato e giudichi sempre  nonostante ti piaccia pensare che non è così.
E lo fai sempre senza sapere cosa significhi essere in quel modo visto che non puoi essere tutto quel critichi e giudici.
Non ti domandi mai questo?


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu hai giudicato e denigrato le donne che vanno in chat con uomini sposate
> le donne che mandano foto svestite ad uomini che non conosconoo
> hai giudicato e giudichi sempre nonostante ti piaccia pensare che non è così.
> E lo fai sempre senza sapere cosa significhi essere in quel modo visto che non puoi essere tutto quel critichi e giudici.
> Non ti domandi mai questo?


No attenzione, non le donne che vanno in chat e mandano foto svestite (o vestite) a sconosciuti. Ma quelle che se la raccontano. O fingono di fare le sante mentre fanno le cose di nascosto. Non le denigro, non le capisco, tutto qui. Lo facessero apertamente e per sesso, come fanno spesso gli uomini, forse le capirei di più.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se non ami ti separi
> poi te ne trovi un altro
> 
> quando lo trovi prima
> ...


Certo, sono d'accordo. Ma non è facile comunque. Al primo posto metterei i figli, se ce ne sono. Che dovrebbero stare fuori da certi giochini.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No attenzione, non le donne che vanno in chat e mandano foto svestite (o vestite) a sconosciuti. Ma quelle che se la raccontano. O fingono di fare le sante mentre fanno le cose di nascosto. Non le denigro, non le capisco, tutto qui. Lo facessero apertamente e per sesso, come fanno spesso gli uomini, forse le capirei di più.


se speri che ci ricaschi stai fresca!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sul raccontarsela però mi lasci basita!!
tu lo fai in modo imbarazzante e lo dimostri con ogni tuo scritto e ti permetti di criticare gli altri???
lascia vivere come meglio credono  le altre donne e come ti hanno suggerito più volte, vai a lavorare, distraiti, entra in contatto con la gente e divertiti, vivi invece di considerare la vita una guerra col genere femminile.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No attenzione, non le donne che vanno in chat e mandano foto svestite (o vestite) a sconosciuti. Ma quelle che se la raccontano. O fingono di fare le sante mentre fanno le cose di nascosto. Non le denigro, non le capisco, tutto qui. Lo facessero apertamente e per sesso, come fanno spesso gli uomini, forse le capirei di più.


chi è infelice col marito,
cerca più volte l'ex
ci finisce casualmente a letto
ma è terrorizzata all'idea di perdere il marito

non se la sta raccontando?
secondo te no
per te se l'era raccontata quando si è sposata
perchè in realtà non aveva mai smesso di amare il primo amore col quale non aveva funzionato

che pensi di dire al marito di prendersi una casetta lì vicino per poter vivere il suo amore che sta a loncra ed ha moglie e figlio adottivo in spagna cos'è?

neoneoneotransultrarealismo dell'avanguardia di una cippa?















lo so,
l'embolo è partito


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se speri che ci ricaschi stai fresca!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su cosa me la racconterei? Sul credere all'amore? Sul non accontentarmi? So cos'è, l'ho provato, capisco bene la differenza. Non considero la mia vita una guerra, mi piacerebbe solo un mondo con meno ipocrisia. Sarò un'utopista ma è così. E la vita almeno in quello mi ha sempre premiata.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> chi è infelice col marito,
> cerca più volte l'ex
> ci finisce casualmente a letto
> ma è terrorizzata all'idea di perdere il marito
> ...




















   mi facevo una domanda, e poi scappo che c'ho da fare, ma come mai i film sentimentali hanno così tanta audience? Mah...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> mi facevo una domanda, e poi scappo che c'ho da fare, ma come mai i film sentimentali hanno così tanta audience? Mah...


 

































boh?














(non è una risposta alla domanda sui film: ci tenevo che lo sapessi)


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Su cosa me la racconterei? Sul credere all'amore? Sul non accontentarmi? So cos'è, l'ho provato, capisco bene la differenza. Non considero la mia vita una guerra, mi piacerebbe solo un mondo con meno ipocrisia. Sarò un'utopista ma è così. E la vita almeno in quello mi ha sempre premiata.


te la racconti su tutto mk, a partire dall'ipocrisia che tanto denigri ma di cui sei schiava e pregna, fino al tuo non ammettere di avere enormi problemi con le donne nascondendoti dietro a patetiche scuse che nascondono solo un rancore, sicuramente giustificato da qualcosa ma che non puoi ovviamente generalizzare a tutte le donne.
Insomma, scendi da pero. Tutte hanno subito dolori, tradimenti, tragedie e non continuano a pretendere di riscuotere il risarcimento dal mondo intero.
Se vuoi meno ipocrisia inizia a non esserlo tu.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te la racconti su tutto mk, a partire dall'ipocrisia che tanto denigri ma di cui sei schiava e pregna, fino al tuo non ammettere di avere enormi problemi con le donne nascondendoti dietro a patetiche scuse che nascondono solo un rancore, sicuramente giustificato da qualcosa ma che non puoi ovviamente generalizzare a tutte le donne.
> Insomma, scendi da pero. Tutte hanno subito dolori, tradimenti, tragedie e non continuano a pretendere di riscuotere il risarcimento dal mondo intero.
> Se vuoi meno ipocrisia inizia a non esserlo tu.


Perchè mai dovrei scendere dal pero? E' un dolcissimo pero...
E' da tempo che mi guardo bene dentro, e ho capito chiaramente cosa voglio e non voglio. Anzi auguro, senza ironia alcuna, a tutte le donne tradite e ferite di ritrovare la voglia di amare e di crederci. Senza accontentarsi di amori di plastica.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> agli altri?
> tua moglie è gli altri?
> te le ricordi le paroline che hai detto quando ti sei sposato?


Certo...infatti quando toccò a me, ci fu silenzio tombale, per almeno un minuto, poi il prete disse..." Dai muoviti"...na roba...almeno i protestanti han cambiato quella formula...prometto di essere solidale con te...

Però una cosa te la dico, se in una coppia ci sta quell'ironia che dice: " Figuriamoci se quello lì mi sarà fedele, lo hai visto come si comporta" e lui dice a lei: " Figuriamoci, chissà cosa non combina alle mie spalle!"...si vive meglio.

Poi...cosa significa "subire" un tradimento?

Senti Brugola, parliamoci chiaro, una delle mie amiche più intime è una escort, conosciuta in treno da Milano a Venezia. Se le escort, venissero qui dentro a scrivere si aprirebbe il vaso di pandora. Quanti uomini insospettabili, integerrimi, tradiscono con le escort, non ne hai idea.
E preferiscono loro, perchè sono discrete e invisibili. Se tu vivi senza scoprire mai nulla della vita segreta del tuo lui, vivi bene. 

Se tu poni, la tua fedeltà sessuale come ricatto alla fedeltà altrui, vivi male. 

Come si può vivere con il pensiero che sei sempre una potenziale vittima di un tradimento? 

Dall'altra parte stan le traditrici, che ti giuro, mi strapperebbero i capelli uno ad uno, per il fatto che scrivo certe cose qui dentro...

Ti faccio un altro esempio: la ragazza madre...secondo te, quella che si prende incinta è la più sessualona o la più stupida? é la più stupida, e le altre la usano per farla passare per la porca di turno...

Alexantro...spieghi a Brugola come gira veramente il mondo?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Abbiamo una visione completamente diversa dell'amore io e te mi sa. E poi paradossalmente, io non riesco a scindere sesso e amore.


Beh...secondo me, non confidare alla donna che ami, che l'hai tradita, è evitarle inutili sofferenze...

Il sesso è meglio dell'amore...


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Evidentemente qui dentro vi conoscete tutti benissimo e sapete storie di cui io non so nulla, per cui a volte faccio fatica a seguire ciò che dite.

Però se posso dire ciò che penso MK mi sembra la persona più serena e razionale. Non lo dico solo perché non mi sta attaccando. Mi pare di aver capito che è stata tradita, quindi forse da lei mi aspetterei la rabbia che avverto in tanti altri e invece lei mi sembra molto ragionevole. 

Oggi sono stata dalla dottoressa, e spero tanto che lei mi aiuti davvero a fare chiarezza.

Angelo del Male perché sei così incazzato? Che ti hanno fatto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè mai dovrei scendere dal pero? E' un dolcissimo pero...
> E' da tempo che *mi guardo bene dentro*, e ho capito chiaramente cosa voglio e non voglio. Anzi auguro, senza ironia alcuna, a tutte le donne tradite e ferite di ritrovare la voglia di amare e di crederci. Senza *accontentarsi di amori di plastica*.



ah carmen consoli, ti sei aperta gli orizzonti pure tu?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Ecco: 20 anni fa non è funziionata principalmente perché: avevamo 20 anni, abitavamo lontani, facevamo entrambi l'università a spese dei nostri genitori e quindi non avevamo soldi per prendere un aereo e vederci quando ne avevamo voglia (allora non c'erano i voli low cost e un volo Italia UK costava almeno 400-500 mila lire), non c'era l'email, non c'era Skype, insomma era difficile. Ci mandavamo un sacco di lettere, ma lui alla fine ha detto che non poteva andare avanti così. Decisione sua. A quanto dice è stato l'errore più grande della sua vita. Io ho sofferto tantissimo.Lui anche, a quanto mi ha detto. Siamo rimasti ancora in contatto per qualche anno e ci siamo anche rivisti, e la "magia" tra di noi c'era ancora, ma non ci abbiamo riprovato.
> 
> Comunque... in 20 anni le persone e le cose cambiano. No? Siete così sicuri che adesso non potrebbe funzionare invece?


 
Certo: ma le condizioni sono diverse. Siete entrambi impegnati. Invece di agire "emotivamente" ascolta il nonno qua, fai come me, prendi un foglio di carta, traccia due colonne, e vedi di fare un'analisi economica tra costi e benefici. Se dopo un'attenta analisi, i benefici superano i costi...ok...altrimenti non si può.

Poche chiacchere. Se io separandomi avessi come alternativa una donna ricca che si impegna a salvarmi il culetto, farei il saltin. Ma siccome non c'è nessuna donna, e nessun vantaggio...continuerò a mangiar la minestra...ok?

Pensaci bene a lasciare tuo marito...colpevole di aver sposato il suo lavoro. Certi uomini SONO il loro lavoro, la famiglia sono un'appendice, un lustrino,,,,ok? 

ma sai quante donne della mia valle...farebbero la firma per essere al tuo posto?
Al mattino figli a scuola e loro palestra, amiche, amici...insomma la mattina si dedicano a sè stesse...pomeriggio figli...alla sera...la gattina seducente per il boss che torna snervato...e via...

Un giorno le trovo al bar...che si lamentano dell'assenza dei mariti...inferocito faccio loro: " Ma voi con quali soldi siete qui? Con quelli guadagnati col vostro sudore? O con quelli del marito, che vi fa vivere da signore viziate?"...Si sono zittite subito. 

Occhio Quintina...che non finisca in due cuori, una capanna e tanta fame.
Non si può aver tutto dalla vita.

IMHO


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

*spostatemi in off topic ma non posso trattenermi*



Quintina ha detto:


> Evidentemente qui dentro vi conoscete tutti benissimo e sapete storie di cui io non so nulla, per cui a volte faccio fatica a seguire ciò che dite.
> 
> Però se posso dire ciò che penso MK mi sembra la persona più serena e razionale. Non lo dico solo perché non mi sta attaccando. Mi pare di aver capito che è stata tradita, quindi forse da lei mi aspetterei la rabbia che avverto in tanti altri e invece lei mi sembra molto ragionevole.
> 
> ...

















































































































Quintina, sparata la stronzata delle 19 e un po', direi che puoi togliere la maschera e dirci chi sei. con tutti quelli che ti hanno "trattata male", dato della cagnetta, e così via, chissà come vieni a pungolare solo il mio di culo, che è da un po' che non ti cago più.


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

In che senso chi sono?

Vuoi che ti dica il mio vero nome??? E perché???

E' solo che tu mi sembri particolarmente incazzoso e non credo che sia solo la mia storia e incattivirti così. Poi magari mi sbaglio, chissà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> In che senso chi sono?
> 
> Vuoi che ti dica il mio vero nome??? E perché???
> 
> E' solo che tu mi sembri particolarmente incazzoso e non credo che sia solo la mia storia e incattivirti così. Poi magari mi sbaglio, chissà


certo certo.


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Lord, io non faccio la vita della signora.

La mattina vado a lavorare, non vado in palestra.

E lo ammetto, non lo faccio per i soldi, perché potrei fare benissimo la mantenuta. Ma come non mi bastava fare la mamma e basta, non mi basta nemmeno fare la signora mantenuta. Ho studiato un sacco di anni per poi passare la mattinate in palestra? No grazie


----------



## Old Quintina (8 Settembre 2009)

Angelo ma tu chi credi che sia??? 

 certo certo de che?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

*?*



kid ha detto:


> Intanto tu rispondi solo a chi ti tratta male... sarà un caso?





Grande82 ha detto:


> il tempo per cercare i post secondo te offensivi (che poi sono solo post di persone deluse da chi era loro compagno e come te ha preferito tradire che prendersi la responsabilità di una separazione) ce l'hai, quello per rispondere no...





Quintina ha detto:


> Ti prego Grande 82, dimmi a cosa vorresti che rispondessi in particolare, perché ho letto talmente tante cose, tutte insieme, che per forza di cose mi è sfuggito qualcosa. Cerca di capirmi. Mi sembra che voi tutti qui dentro vi conosciate bene, io invece sono un po' frastornata a dire il vero da tutto ciò che dite. Mi ritrovo molto in ciò che dice Lord, forse perché mi pare di aver capito si trova in una situazione simile alla mia. A pelle invece mi dà un po' fastidio l'atteggiamento ostile di Angelo del Male. Per il resto, ti chiedo scusa se ho ignorato qualcosa che mi hai detto e a cui non ho risposto. Ti dispiacerebbe dirmi a cosa vuoi che risponda?








*?*​


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi basisci!
> è terrorizzata all'idea di lasciare il marito
> ma non di tradirlo con un'altro già impegnato
> 
> ...


Ma sulle paroline dell'altare non c'è solo la fedeltà...ma anche ONORARE...ok? C'è la buona e la cattiva sorte...
Da quello che scrivi non capisco la "necessità" di lasciare il marito, per poi trovarsi il ganzo...

E se non lo trovi?

E se resti sola come un cane?

E se i figli ti rinfacciano di averli privati di papino?

E se la vita dei figli diventa meno agevole di prima quando papino foraggiava a spron battuto?

Abbastanza stranamente i "ganzi" sono tutti sentimentaloni, ma hanno scarpe bucate e tasche rotte, e un mucchio di tempo libero...da trascorrere con te...mentre il marito...si faceva un mazzo così...ma guarda...

Se tu sposi un uomo in carriera...devi sapere che ci sono dei prezzi da pagare...


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *?*​












  due palle


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè ho fatto le mie scelte.
> Chi sceglie di averli poi non rompe i coglioni


Asu...se un essere umano sapesse prima quanto è impegnativo crescere un figlio...rinuncerebbe in partenza...e quelle a cui il figlio nasce non prefetto? Una scelta...??? Io ammiro all'inverosimile le donne che crescono dei figli da sole...sputano sangue...altrochè....


----------



## Old fellogicus (8 Settembre 2009)

è un classico... la metà delle persone che adottano un bambino finiscono con il litigare...
pensate questo povero ragazzino che si trova in mezzo al neo-padre che mentre lo adotta riscopre la passione con una ex... e vabbé forse meglio figlio di genitori separati che orfano direte... chissà.. certo che le persone hanno un sacco di tempo libero.. adottano-tradiscono-impazziscono... io fatico a leggere un libro e stare con la mia ragazza

quanto alle cose che con il marito "non si sentono più da tempo".. è normale.. fa parte della parte animale di noi.. ogni volta che ho una nuova fidanzata che mi attrae sono scintille di passione.. poi dopo qualche anno mi accorgo che probabilmente strapperei a morsi i vestiti alla brunetta che incrocio per strada per la prima volta e magari alla mia lei non li strapperei con la stessa foga animalesca 
beh, lì sta la scelta in genere, 
per parte mia preferisco non tradire la mia fidanzata (anche se gli ormoni sono stati messi davvero a dura prova in varie occasioni) e se sto per adottare un bambino, magari sono concentrato su quello e ne sento la responsabilità

poi certo, questa è una semplificazione e sicuramente chi ha inaugurato il post avrà "riscoperto cose" che nessun altro mai le ha fatto provare e il padre del neo adottato avrà "provato cose ai confini dell'umano intelletto" che lo portano a fregarsene di tutto 

è possibile: però se dovessi fare una scommessa... i due neofidanzatini dopo 6 mesi di passione... scopriranno che "le cose passionali che l'umano sentire poche concede" non ci sono più e:
1) ritorno in famiglia con "profondissimo dolore" 
2) nuova fidanzata/o con "profondissima passione"

un piacere però: nel frattempo magari non adottate figli e non sfornate marmocchi: seguite liberi il "profondo sentire" 
f.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ci si sacrifica nella misura in cui ci si chiede PRIMA quale sarà la conseguenza per loro e POI si agisce.
> Se una single va con uno sposato fa del male solo a sè (ognuno è responsabile per la sua metà).
> Se una sposata va con uno sposato fa del male anche al marito e per RISPETTO è bene che ci pensi a lungo prima e magari alsci prima.
> Ma se una donna con dei figli e un marito va con uno sposato non potrebbe PRIMA domandarsi cosa ne conseguirà? Capire perchè fa certe azioni e magari, solo magari, chiudere prima col loro padre e poi iniziare una nuova relazione?
> Mica diciamo che sei fai dei figli te la muri e sei schiava a vita, sia chiaro, ma nemmeno che devi pensare solo a te e comunque a te per prima!


Ti posso assicurare che se è l'avventura di una serata...l'unica conseguenza...è..." Ok, dai, hai capito come sto messa, mi hai tirato su un po' il morale...ok...abbiamo fatto na follia...ok...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè mai dovrei scendere dal pero? E' un dolcissimo pero...
> E' da tempo che mi guardo bene dentro, e ho capito chiaramente cosa voglio e non voglio. Anzi auguro, senza ironia alcuna, a tutte le donne tradite e ferite di ritrovare la voglia di amare e di crederci. Senza accontentarsi di amori di plastica.


Quoto!!!! Però MK, ci sono donne che si accontentano degli amori di plastica,,,anzi...continuano con attak e nastro adesivo...se a loro va bene così ok...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *?*​


dio santo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

*almeno citate le fonti*

non sei per nulla obbligato a comprendermi
quasi non sento il bisogno di insistere
e tu che mi offrivi un amore di plastica
ti sei mai chiesto se onesto era illudermi 















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN94bBm9Q-c


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> In che senso chi sono?
> 
> Vuoi che ti dica il mio vero nome??? E perché???
> 
> E' solo che tu mi sembri particolarmente incazzoso e non credo che sia solo la mia storia e incattivirti così. Poi magari mi sbaglio, chissà


Ti spiego io: intanto angelo è una donna. ( ma non disquisiamo sul sesso degli angeli), ci sono passato anch'io...credimi. Non devi dire il vero nome, ci mancherebbe...e non lo fare. Per carità...

Siccome, qui dentro succede, che, chi viene cacciato dalla porta, torna dalla finestra, ossia si diverte a reiscriversi con un nuovo nick, va a finire che prima o poi si rende riconoscibile.

Allora tutti gli utenti che hanno dato retta a questo nuovo utente si sentono presi per il culo.

Se facciamo un passo oltre, però, potremo anche capire, che questo è un luogo di discussione e confronto di certi fenomeni legati alla vita di coppia. Ossia, se anche tu non fossi tu, e la tua storia non fosse vera, si apre il dibattito.

Ma ripeto ci sono passato anch'io...e ricordati che certi utenti sono così malfidati...che nonostante il mio impegno ad essere costante...al rientro di un certo Kermit...mi hanno subito scambiato per lui...per il solo fatto che l'iscrizione di Kermit, era concomitante al mio ban.

Credimi Quintina, qui è molto difficile farsi accettare per quel che si è: persone. 

Ma li capisco. Se tu consideri che un corno, sia la più grande disgrazia della terra, vedrai nei traditori, delle persone shifose e repellenti. 

Se invece sei nella schiera dei traditori, sai, che ste robe capitano, e non solo a te.

Quinty...quante volte...per te sarebbe bastato un abbraccio...e lui ti ha detto..." Cosa ti serve? una borsa? due scarpe? Un auto nuova?"...

Allora cominci a sognare...e rimpiangere certe cose...che potevi avere SOLO dall'altro. 

Senti...anch'io rimpiango certe cose di una mia ex...per esempio...mettiamo caso...i suoi baci. 

Pretendere da mia moglie quei baci...sarebbe assurdo. 

Ma dato che posso benissimo vivere senza quei baci...non mi preoccupo.

Io ho la vaga impressione che siamo diventati tutti troppo esigenti nel target minimo di una vita di coppia.

In altre epoche...la preoccupazione di mettere qualcosa nello stomaco...era la cosa più importante.

Difronte ai problemi di coppia...l'unico valido aiuto per me è stato questo: Andare da gente sposata da 50 anni. Magari ti ridono in faccia e ti dicono..." Ma senti che illusi sti qua, cosa pensavano di trovare? "....

Poi Quinty...per me si separano e male...solo quelli che non riescono più ad andare d'accordo. Quando comincia ad entrare...l'insulto, l'ira, il disprezzo, la rivendicazione, la ripicca, la lite continua, il voler primeggiare a tutti i costi...ecc..ecc...ecc...

Quinty...mettiti in stand by sei mesi...magari...lo ridimensioni...magari ti dici...ma si che cazzo me ne frega...ho marito e figli, magari lo vedo una volta all'anno e ci divertiamo...

Hai 40 anni e non sedici...ok?
Non trasformare questo presunto amore in un'ossessione...

E proprio il non aver vissuto quell'amore che ti fa sentire così...

Qualche volta...complimentati con i successi di tuo marito...e vedrai...che si girerà nei tuoi confronti...non sai come noi maschi in certi ambiti siamo divorati dalla competizione...cazzo...essere il numero uno....

Pensa a quelle che si son sposate lo zerbino, il pantofolaio, il "bambino" piccolo da accudire, lo sfigato da curare, ecc..e.cc...ecc...

E stai attenta ad un'altra cosa...se si volta male e vuole punirti, non baderà a spese...ti massacrerà...non provocare il lato tristo di noi uomini. non sfidarlo...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lord, io non faccio la vita della signora.
> 
> La mattina vado a lavorare, non vado in palestra.
> 
> E lo ammetto, non lo faccio per i soldi, perché potrei fare benissimo la mantenuta. Ma come non mi bastava fare la mamma e basta, non mi basta nemmeno fare la signora mantenuta. Ho studiato un sacco di anni per poi passare la mattinate in palestra? No grazie


Meglio così...parlavo di altre...ma converrai...che vivere solo del tuo lavoro...con due figli...sai...no...è fatica...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti spiego io: intanto angelo è una donna. ( ma non disquisiamo sul sesso degli angeli), ci sono passato anch'io...credimi. Non devi dire il vero nome, ci mancherebbe...e non lo fare. Per carità...
> 
> Siccome, qui dentro succede, che, chi viene cacciato dalla porta, torna dalla finestra, ossia si diverte a reiscriversi con un nuovo nick, va a finire che prima o poi si rende riconoscibile.
> 
> ...


se angelo è uomo o donna non mi sembra che siano fatti tuoi, non trovi? tanto più che neanche tu lo sai con certezza.

quanto al resto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















































































    sei così pieno di te che non hai neanche capito perché sei stato accusato di essere kermit


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

io aspetto la prossima iscrizione dell'escort per aprire il vasetto di pandora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io aspetto la prossima iscrizione dell'escort per aprire il vasetto di pandora


abbi fede amore, sento che arriverà prima di quanto immaginiamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




manca anche la storia di quella che tradisce con il prete però.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> C
> 
> 
> Pensaci bene a lasciare tuo marito...colpevole di aver sposato il suo lavoro. Certi uomini SONO il loro lavoro, la famiglia sono un'appendice, un lustrino,,,,ok?
> ...



questa puntata di beautiful devo essermela persa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa puntata di beautiful devo essermela persa



solo questa?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Asu...se un essere umano sapesse prima quanto è impegnativo crescere un figlio...rinuncerebbe in partenza...


Lord, non te la prendi se io dissento da TUTTO quello che scrivi vero?
Tanto fai media con i quote di MK e torni in pari... :-D

Tolto il caso in cui i bimbi nascono con problemi di salute (e sono bimbi amati ancora di più, perchè tanto dolore aumenta il legame, e poi vedere un cucciolo indifeso ed in difficoltà non può non farti triplicare l'istinto materno ed il senso di protezione che senti...) SE UN ESSERE UMANO SAPESSE PRIMA QUANTO è IMPEGNATIVO RINUNCEREBBE IN PARTENZA?
Ma che ciufolo fritto scrivi????????????????????
Ma parla per te!
Io la bimba me la sono cresciuta da sola, anche in gravidanza ho preso solo calci in culo dal mio ex marito, al parto ha assistito mia madre perchè a lui "faceva senso" (=schifo) e non è entrato (col senno di poi ringrazio Dio di non averlo avuto vicino) ma nonostante tutta la cacca che mi è piovuta addosso i giorni più belli della mia vita sono stati quei tre nel reparto maternità.
Anche adesso, se sto male o mi torna su la rabbia per lo squallore con cui il demente e la mummia hanno sporcato la mia vita,mi basta vedere mia figlia che ride mentre guarda un cartone animato, o tira la palletta al gatto, o cammina con quel sederone appesantito dal pannolino e mi passa tutto.
Anzi, penso a quel deficiente che in nome di una finta libertà, quella di poter intingere ovunque un bigolo mediocre (degna appendice di un uomo mediocre) si sta perdendo le uniche cose che hanno davvero un senso nella vita.
Contento lui.
E probabilmente, se non l'ho ancora affettato col miracle blade serie perfetta, è stato solo perchè mi ha dato questa creatura bellissima.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> In che senso chi sono?
> 
> Vuoi che ti dica il mio vero nome??? E perché???
> 
> E' solo che tu mi sembri particolarmente incazzoso e non credo che sia solo la mia storia e incattivirti così. Poi magari mi sbaglio, chissà


si però basta!!
non si può perdere l'intera giornata a rispondere, commentare, discutere con uno che ti sta pigliando per il culo!
Sti cloni hanno rotto e stanno creando un clima di sospetto e di demotivazione che certo non fa bene al forum.
Ma non c'è modo di usare un filtro, qualcosa che scoraggi chi si diverte solo così?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si però basta!!
> non si può perdere l'intera giornata a rispondere, commentare, discutere con uno che ti sta pigliando per il culo!
> Sti cloni hanno rotto e stanno creando un clima di sospetto e di demotivazione che certo non fa bene al forum.
> Ma non c'è modo di usare un filtro, qualcosa che scoraggi chi si diverte solo così?



ma guarda, anche una bomba a mano non sarebbe male


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Un giorno le trovo al bar...che si lamentano dell'assenza dei mariti...inferocito faccio loro: " Ma voi con quali soldi siete qui? Con quelli guadagnati col vostro sudore? O con quelli del marito, che vi fa vivere da signore viziate


Tesoro, si chiama "risarcimento danni".


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si però basta!!
> non si può perdere l'intera giornata a rispondere, commentare, discutere con uno che ti sta pigliando per il culo!
> Sti cloni hanno rotto e stanno creando un clima di sospetto e di demotivazione che certo non fa bene al forum.
> Ma non c'è modo di usare un filtro, qualcosa che scoraggi chi si diverte solo così?


Mi dispiace perchè il clima di sospetto l'ho alimentato anche io con la storia di Lordpinceton/Rock&Roll.
Chiedo scusa.
Non posso portare prove, non posso leggere gli IP quindi l'unica cosa che posso fare è concedere il beneficio del dubbio ed attenermi all'antichissimo adagio:
_Amici sì, ma ad una spanna dal culo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace perchè il clima di sospetto l'ho alimentato anche io con la storia di Lordpinceton/Rock&Roll.
> Chiedo scusa.
> Non posso portare prove, non posso leggere gli IP quindi l'unica cosa che posso fare è concedere il beneficio del dubbio ed attenermi all'antichissimo adagio:
> _Amici sì, ma ad una spanna dal culo.
> ...



ma no bruchetta. il dubbio lordpinceton / rock non sei stata assolutamente la sola ad averlo. il tempismo di rock nel rispondere ha fatto in modo che in molti credessero la stessa cosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Su cosa me la racconterei? Sul credere all'amore? Sul non accontentarmi? So cos'è, l'ho provato, capisco bene la differenza. Non considero la mia vita una guerra, mi piacerebbe solo un mondo con meno ipocrisia. Sarò un'utopista ma è così. E la vita almeno in quello mi ha sempre premiata.





MK ha detto:


> Perchè mai dovrei scendere dal pero? E' un dolcissimo pero...
> E' da tempo che mi guardo bene dentro, e ho capito chiaramente cosa voglio e non voglio. Anzi auguro, senza ironia alcuna, a tutte le donne tradite e ferite di ritrovare la voglia di amare e di crederci. Senza accontentarsi di amori di plastica.


Cerca di essere un po' sincera.
Sta storia che tu conosci l'amore, sei stata tanto amata, hai trovato il grande amore fa ridere i polli e le galline.
Ma, bada bene, non perché si pensi che non sia vero, ma perché lo affermi come una bandiera di valore tuo personale.
Vedi, sempre lì ricadi: il valore non te lo dai tu, ma te lo dà la relazione con un uomo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Inoltre è un modo per dare un giudizio su altri (veramente su altre...) dicendo implicitamente che invece loro questa esperienza non l'hanno fatta.
Ma che ne sai?!
Magari ne sanno più di te...
Poi io credo che definire  grandi amori storie che son durate lo spazio di qualche mattino sia un po' raccontarsela.
Forse un amore deve durare alla prova del tempo per essere definito tale
Ma certamente tutto dipende dal fatto che io non ho mai amato e mai sono stata amata ...o me tapina donna senza valore dalla vita senza significato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Quando mi sono sposata ero molto innamorata di mio marito, e lui di me. Mi riempiva di mille attenzioni.Mille messaggini al tel., bigliettini, regalini, ecc. E' cambiato quando sono rimasta incinta (volontariamente e di comune accordo). E' stato preso dal panico. Poi è rientrato. Poi è di nuovo sbandato. Alti e bassi. Poi un un momento di "alti" abbiamo deciso di fare il secondo bimbo (una bimba). Io da neomamma ero felicissima. Lui ama la bambina, però il suo attaccamento al lavoro è aumentato sempre più, ha avuto una promozione, insomma con la testa è sempre lì. Ci sono tante donne a cui basta essere mamme per essere felici. Per me per un po' è stato così. Poi però ha cominciato a non bastarmi più. Amo da morire i miei figli, ma comunque io sono e rimango anche una donna, oltre che una mamma. Passata la fase simbiotica ho sentito il bisogno di tornare ad essere anche un individuo. Ciò non significa affatto che sono una mamma di merda, è solo che non mi basta essere solo mamma. Io penso a loro, non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente, però voglio esistere anch'io, voglio sentirmi viva. Quando ho ricontattato il mio vecchio amore ero già in depressione, andavo in terapia e prendevo antidepressivi e ansiolitici. La storia con l'altro invece mi ha tirata fuori dalla depressione. Solo per un po', però ora ci sono di nuovo dentro.
> 
> Va beh, scusate ma ora devo tornare al lavoro
> 
> Scusate ancora senon ho risposto a tutto, cercherò di farlo, quando avrò tempo


Questa è la descrizione di esigenze relazionali davvero centrate ...egocentrate, egoistiche e superficiali.
Del resto se prima di reincontrare il Grande Ammmore avevi iniziato una terapia dovrebbe venirti il dubbio che il grande amore è solo funzionale, se non altro sintomo, di un tuo disagio personale.

Personalmente resto sempre sconvolta che una donna riesca a trovare spazio mentale per un amante in un tempo in cui la mente dovrebbe essere presa dalla meravigliosa esperienza della crescita dei suoi figli.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> abbi fede amore, sento che arriverà prima di quanto immaginiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non c'è già stata??


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la descrizione di esigenze relazionali davvero centrate ...egocentrate, egoistiche e superficiali.
> Del resto se prima di reincontrare il Grande Ammmore avevi iniziato una terapia dovrebbe venirti il dubbio che il grande amore è solo funzionale, se non altro sintomo, di un tuo disagio personale.
> 
> Personalmente* resto sempre sconvolta che una donna riesca a trovare spazio mentale per un amante in un tempo in cui la mente dovrebbe essere presa dalla meravigliosa esperienza della crescita dei suoi figli*.


mentale, fisico, psichico.chiaramente
concordo


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh...secondo me, non confidare alla donna che ami, che l'hai tradita, è evitarle inutili sofferenze...
> *
> Il sesso è meglio dell'amore..*.


o sei un 15enne in fregola o sei in avanzata andropausa.
Non c'è altra spiegazione.
Cioè, ce ne sarebbe un'ultima ma se la dico mi bannano


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'è già stata??


No, era il suocero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'è già stata??


no, quella era una pecora


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No, era il suocero.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, quella era una pecora


uno a dieci che la prossima sarà quella del prete


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o sei un 15enne in fregola o sei in avanzata andropausa.
> Non c'è altra spiegazione.
> Cioè, ce ne sarebbe un'ultima ma se la dico mi bannano


 La prima che hai detto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uno a dieci che la prossima sarà quella del prete


o della suora


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No, era il suocero.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, quella era una pecora


in che razza di posto scriviamo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> in che razza di posto scriviamo?





















in uno molto strano


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, quella era una pecora


inimitabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> inimitabile


un po' mi manca.
l'avremmo dovuta candidare quanto meno come moderatrice... meglio come admin..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un po' mi manca.
> l'avremmo dovuta candidare quanto meno come moderatrice... meglio come admin..


 Il meglio è stato chi solidarizzava...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il meglio è stato chi solidarizzava...


o si scandalizzava per le battutine...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il meglio è stato chi solidarizzava...





Asudem ha detto:


> o si scandalizzava per le battutine...



e chi diceva che non era poi una cosa così grave, lo vogliamo assolvere?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi diceva che non era poi una cosa così grave, lo vogliamo assolvere?


no


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un po' mi manca.
> l'avremmo dovuta candidare quanto meno come moderatrice... meglio come admin..


anche a me  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
non possiamo rintracciarla ?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> anche a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la pecora o lei?


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il meglio è stato chi solidarizzava...


magari era capitata la stessa cosa anche ad un suo conoscente


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il meglio è stato chi solidarizzava...





Asudem ha detto:


> la pecora o lei?


la pecora , che domande !!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto...


solo perchè non sai la terza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la pecora o lei?


ovviamente la pecora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> magari era capitata la stessa cosa anche ad un suo conoscente


 Può essere...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la pecora o lei?


Non faccio sostituzioni... ho già dato.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

ot 
quante gocce di tintura madre hypericum si possono prendere che non trovo il bugiardino??


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non faccio sostituzioni... ho già dato.

















mi fai morire!!


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> quante ...


sul web dice 30 per 3 volte al giorno


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non faccio sostituzioni... ho già dato.




















   ossignore


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sul web dice 30 per 3 volte al giorno


grazie prugnetta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi sembran tantine però


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> quante gocce di tintura madre hypericum si possono prendere che non trovo il bugiardino??


 Quante vuoi: è acqua.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quante vuoi: è acqua.


ma a me invece han detto di andarci piano...


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie prugnetta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh non lo so tesora , io non la conosco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma a me invece han detto di andarci piano...


 Non ho fatto in tempo a cancellare il post.
Chiedo scusa.
Sono prevenuta nei confronti dell'omeopatia.
Fai come se non avessi scritto.


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono prevenuta nei confronti dell'omeopatia.
> Fai come se non avessi scritto.


anche io , ma comunque è sempre bene seguire le dosi consigliate perchè l'eccesso di qualunque sostanza può causare problemi , anche se si tratta di estratti naturali


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho fatto in tempo a cancellare il post.
> Chiedo scusa.
> Sono prevenuta nei confronti dell'omeopatia.
> Fai come se non avessi scritto.


solitamente lo sono anch'io ma queste mi hanno aiutato già una volta.
Vado a letto bimbe
Smack


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solitamente lo sono anch'io ma queste mi hanno aiutato già una volta.
> Vado a letto bimbe
> Smack


 Buona notte ...ma buona eh...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

notte amore.

ragazze io devo scrivere una lettera d'amore...

ma non ho voglia, non sono ispirata


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notte amore.
> 
> ragazze io devo scrivere una lettera d'amore...
> 
> ma non ho voglia, non sono ispirata


se vuoi quella a penna  , già sai , qualcuno è molto ispirato di questi tempi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se vuoi quella a penna  , già sai , qualcuno è molto ispirato di questi tempi

















quasi quasi... ti dò i miei dati?


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quasi quasi... ti dò i miei dati?


a tuo rischio e pericolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Piricocchetta buonanotte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , mi finisco il libro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buonanotte a tutte !!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Settembre 2009)

Vado anche io... buonanotte a tutte/i.
Aspettiamo le news di Quintina.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a tuo rischio e pericolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se non partorisco uno scritto decente per domani, ti mando tutto in mp  

	
	
		
		
	


	












notte pistocchedda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vado anche io... buonanotte a tutte/i.
> Aspettiamo le news di Quintina.


notte bruchetta, baci


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> *Ho parlato tante volte con mio marito. Lui mi fa sempre mille promesse: le cose cambieranno, io cambierò, lo giuro, devi darmi un po' di tempo, ti amo, sei tutta la mia vita, ecc.* Ma poi nel concreto non fa mai niente, se non forse farmi dei regali costosi a Natale e al mio compleanno. Ma quelli non sono bastati per rendermi felice


tipico. sono nella tua stessa situazione più varie ed eventuali... ma io sono peggio di te perché non sono innamorata del mio amante.
non so nemmeno cosa dirti se non di fare attenzione a non fare casini per niente.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma hai letto il mio post dall'inizio?
> e peraltro
> hai letto il 3d dall'inizio?
> 
> ...


grandissima testa di cazzo. papale papale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> grandissima testa di cazzo. papale papale.


Credo che amoremio volesse sottolineare come i nostri comportamenti possono mettere in moto reazioni degli altri che non si possono né prevedere né controllare.
Certamente siamo tutti d'accordo che ci si dovrebbe comportare con rispetto di tutti e tutelando i figli ... ma se ci si sente autorizzadi a far quel che il cuore, o la natura, suggerisce, senza preoccuparci se causeremo dolore e disastri vari, non possiamo pensare che le altre persone coinvolte (vittime) reagiranno razionalmente e correttamente ...magari anche loro sono umane e potranno anche fare o dire qualcosa di sbagliato, anche molto sbagliato, ma solo come conseguenza dei nostri atti.
Questa possibilità è da tenere in conto.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che amoremio volesse sottolineare come i nostri comportamenti possono mettere in moto reazioni degli altri che non si possono né prevedere né controllare.
> Certamente siamo tutti d'accordo che ci si dovrebbe comportare con rispetto di tutti e tutelando i figli ... ma se ci si sente autorizzadi a far quel che il cuore, o la natura, suggerisce, senza preoccuparci se causeremo dolore e disastri vari, non possiamo pensare che le altre persone coinvolte (vittime) reagiranno razionalmente e correttamente ...magari anche loro sono umane e potranno anche fare o dire qualcosa di sbagliato, anche molto sbagliato, ma solo come conseguenza dei nostri atti.
> Questa possibilità è da tenere in conto.


stai scherzando, spero..
capisco l'incazzatura, la delusione e lo smarrimento.. ma usare i figli contro l'altro genitore è da bastardi in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tipico. sono nella tua stessa situazione più varie ed eventuali... ma io sono peggio di te perché non sono innamorata del mio amante.
> non so nemmeno cosa dirti se non di fare attenzione a non fare casini per niente.


Quoto il non far casini per niente, e aggiungo di personale, Anna grazie di aver portato in tema la discussione...speriamo che almeno questa non finisca nel solito svacco sistematico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 fine a sè stesso, sempre uguale, monotono e noioso...

IMHO ne perde il forum...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lord, non te la prendi se io dissento da TUTTO quello che scrivi vero?
> Tanto fai media con i quote di MK e torni in pari... :-D
> 
> Tolto il caso in cui i bimbi nascono con problemi di salute (e sono bimbi amati ancora di più, perchè tanto dolore aumenta il legame, e poi vedere un cucciolo indifeso ed in difficoltà non può non farti triplicare l'istinto materno ed il senso di protezione che senti...) SE UN ESSERE UMANO SAPESSE PRIMA QUANTO è IMPEGNATIVO RINUNCEREBBE IN PARTENZA?
> ...


Assolutamente Bruco! Ma vedi, io vedo le cose dal punto di vista della paternità e non dalla maternità. Penso che quando diventi padre, la famiglia in sè e per sè, debba assumere per te maschio un senso più profondo. Per me significa solo questo: " Sarò sempre in grado di procacciare le risorse necessarie per la mia famiglia?". Tutto qui. Cioè penso che devi impegnarti maggiormente a proteggere ciò che è tuo. 
Penso che un legame madre figlio, sia molto più profondo di quello padre e figlio. Per quanto io mi sforzi, non sarò mai in grado di capirlo, io ho visto mia moglie senza "corazze" quando abbiamo perso il nostro primo figlio, poi l'ho vista sclerare quando mia figlia ha subito un intervento per le adenoidi. Io vedo, che le mie donne di casa, contano sul fatto che io sia una quercia dove si riparano. Per motivi di lavoro noi due ci alterniamo in continuazione per la figlia. Io amo stare con mia figlia. Che problema c'è? Poi ovvio tu hai avuto un'esperienza traumatizzante, ma mica noi uomini siamo tutti come tuo marito. Siamo indefinitamente meglio e indefinitamente peggio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero..
> capisco l'incazzatura, la delusione e lo smarrimento.. ma usare i figli contro l'altro genitore è da bastardi in tutti i sensi.


 Non sono riuscita a spiegarmi.
Non dicevo che dire cose orribili ai figli è bello, ma che non si possono prevedere le reazioni degli altri.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma sulle paroline dell'altare non c'è solo la fedeltà...ma anche ONORARE...ok? C'è la buona e la cattiva sorte...
> Da quello che scrivi non capisco la "necessità" di lasciare il marito, per poi trovarsi il ganzo...
> 
> E se non lo trovi?
> ...


ma qui il prezzo lo paga lui
lei sembra pagasse prima semmai 
ora prende solo
e vorrebbe di più


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo perchè non sai la terza


non la so nemmeno io 
ma l'avrei scelta


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che amoremio volesse sottolineare come i nostri comportamenti possono mettere in moto reazioni degli altri che non si possono né prevedere né controllare.
> Certamente siamo tutti d'accordo che ci si dovrebbe comportare con rispetto di tutti e tutelando i figli ... ma se ci si sente autorizzadi a far quel che il cuore, o la natura, suggerisce, senza preoccuparci se causeremo dolore e disastri vari, non possiamo pensare che le altre persone coinvolte (vittime) reagiranno razionalmente e correttamente ...magari anche loro sono umane e potranno anche fare o dire qualcosa di sbagliato, anche molto sbagliato, ma solo come conseguenza dei nostri atti.
> Questa possibilità è da tenere in conto.


eggià!


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cerca di essere un po' sincera.
> Sta storia che tu conosci l'amore, sei stata tanto amata, hai trovato il grande amore fa ridere i polli e le galline.
> Ma, bada bene, non perché si pensi che non sia vero, ma perché lo affermi come una bandiera di valore tuo personale.
> Vedi, sempre lì ricadi: il valore non te lo dai tu, ma te lo dà la relazione con un uomo!
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo con te su quanto ho messo in grassetto. Non è la relazione con un uomo Persa, è qui che ti sbagli. E' che quando ami provi GIOIA. E sei felice se gli altri sono felici...

ps per lo spazio di qualche mattina ti riferisci a Quintina?


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero..
> capisco l'incazzatura, la delusione e lo smarrimento.. ma usare i figli contro l'altro genitore è da bastardi in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Assolutamente Bruco! Ma vedi, io vedo le cose dal punto di vista della paternità e non dalla maternità. Penso che quando diventi padre, la famiglia in sè e per sè, debba assumere per te maschio un senso più profondo. Per me significa solo questo: " Sarò sempre in grado di procacciare le risorse necessarie per la mia famiglia?". Tutto qui. Cioè penso che devi impegnarti maggiormente a proteggere ciò che è tuo.
> _Penso che un legame madre figlio, sia molto più profondo di quello padre e figlio_. Per quanto io mi sforzi, non sarò mai in grado di capirlo, io ho visto mia moglie senza "corazze" quando abbiamo perso il nostro primo figlio, poi l'ho vista sclerare quando mia figlia ha subito un intervento per le adenoidi. _Io vedo, che le mie donne di casa, contano sul fatto che io sia una quercia dove si riparano._ Per motivi di lavoro noi due ci alterniamo in continuazione per la figlia. Io amo stare con mia figlia. Che problema c'è? Poi ovvio tu hai avuto un'esperienza traumatizzante, ma mica noi uomini siamo tutti come tuo marito. Siamo indefinitamente meglio e indefinitamente peggio.


 
sei anni luce lontano dal mio modo di vedere la vita, e da quello delle persone che amo.

Credo tu, non offenderti, sia emotivamente limitato.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non la so nemmeno io
> ma l'avrei scelta


buongustaia


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Ho appena parlato per un'ora con mio marito. Gli ho detto tutto quello che ho dentro (non dell'altro, ma del mio malessere, e dei nostri problemi).

Morale: è stato zitto tutto il tempo e ha concluso dicendo: hai ragione, scusa, vedrai che cambierò. Ora devo andare.



Poi voi pensate pure tutto quello che volte. Io non sono un troll, non sono un clone, non sono un cazzo, non so chi siate voi, non capisco di che cosa parliate quando vi riferite a pecore, preti o altro.

E non capisco come chi non ha figli possa dire "quando uno ha dei figli deve fare questo o quest'altro". Prima di avere figli, io, che sono figlia di genitori divorziati, dicevo "io quando avrò dei figli farò questo e quest'altro". Quando poi ti ritrovi ad essere genitore poi le cose cambiano, se la situazione non è come te l'aspettavi. E nessuno nasce imparato, come si dice. E io faccio del mio meglio come mamma, e il mio meglio non è assolutamente il mostro di egoismo che alcuni di voi hanno descritto. Se fossi così egoista e non me ne fregasse niente dei miei figli ma solo di me, allora avrei già lasciato mio marito. Ho già un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, senza figli, e non mi sono fatta tutte queste menate a lasciare il mio primo marito, nonostante non sia stato facile, anzi, ma è stato sicuramente molto più facile proprio e soprattutto perché non avevo figli


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina, hai fatto bene a parlare con tuo marito, ma non basta. Devi fare uno sforzo ulteriore: devi dirgli dell'altro. Se non fai un repulisti completo, la menzogna continua, e tu continui in questo limbo doloroso. Credimi, per ricostruire devi fare piazza pulita.

Non coltivare la speranza che se tuo marito ti mette per strada l'altro ti si piglia.

Fatti forza e parla. Sii onesta, lo apprezzerà.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2009)

Non trovo nemmeno corretto (ma ci si passa, lo so) dare la colpa al marito quando si tromba un altro.


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

dall'esterno non posso che avere un moto di simpatia per i poveri mariti che si trovano in questa situazione
ma tu pensa, questo disgraziato ha pure da lavorare e magari ha delle cose importanti da fare e deve perdere un'ora a sentire le lamentele della moglie sul malessere di coppia... quando la verità è che lei si sta facendo un altro
poi, lui va a lavorare e lei va a farsi l'altro
il fine settimana lui cercherà di rimediare, magari con un viaggio.. e lei dirà che non può andare via e che non si risolve tutto con un fine settimana fuori... ovviamente nel fine settimana lei dovava farsi l'altro (ma è un dettaglio)
tra un mese si scoprirà che del tradimento e lei "beh.. quante volte te l'avevo detto che soffrivo???"

scherzo.. era più forte di me scrivere una cattiveriuccia, immagino che la realtà sia tutt'altro ("lui che non ti ascolta" etc etc)
poi come detto tradire e' un istinto umano, guardate gli animali... si accoppiano tra loro a casaccio e scegliendo sempre il più forte... e nel mondo si trova sempre qualcosa di meglio

f.


----------



## lorelai (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> dall'esterno non posso che avere un moto di simpatia per i poveri mariti che si trovano in questa situazione
> ma tu pensa, questo disgraziato ha pure da lavorare e magari ha delle cose importanti da fare e deve perdere un'ora a sentire le lamentele della moglie sul malessere di coppia... quando la verità è che lei si sta facendo un altro
> poi, lui va a lavorare e lei va a farsi l'altro
> il fine settimana lui cercherà di rimediare, magari con un viaggio.. e lei dirà che non può andare via e che non si risolve tutto con un fine settimana fuori... ovviamente nel fine settimana lei dovava farsi l'altro (ma è un dettaglio)
> ...


  hai descritto com'era diventato il rapporto con il mio ex, io a sobbarcarmi cose varie e lui a trombare con l'altra perchè non ero abbastanza presente...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2009)

appena parlato con una collega che sta cercando di troncare una relazione adulterina durata sei anni (intanto il suo matrimonio è andato in frantumi...)


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> dall'esterno non posso che avere un moto di simpatia per i poveri mariti che si trovano in questa situazione
> ma tu pensa, questo disgraziato ha pure da lavorare e magari ha delle cose importanti da fare e deve perdere un'ora a sentire le lamentele della moglie sul malessere di coppia... quando la verità è che lei si sta facendo un altro
> poi, lui va a lavorare e lei va a farsi l'altro
> il fine settimana lui cercherà di rimediare, magari con un viaggio.. e lei dirà che non può andare via e che non si risolve tutto con un fine settimana fuori... ovviamente nel fine settimana lei dovava farsi l'altro (ma è un dettaglio)
> ...


Si direbbe che ci sei passato...
Io però se fossi Quintina, nonconfesserei il tradimento al marito. Mi pare troppo da sopportare.


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> hai descritto com'era diventato il rapporto con il mio ex, io a sobbarcarmi cose varie e lui a trombare con l'altra perchè non ero abbastanza presente...


beh.. ovviamente ho un moto di simpatia (forse ancora di più perché come uomo mi sento sempre di dover lavorare e faticare di più... almeno in linea astratta.. deformazione maschilista ;-) per le povere mogli
f.


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> dall'esterno non posso che avere un moto di simpatia per i poveri mariti che si trovano in questa situazione
> ma tu pensa, questo disgraziato ha pure da lavorare e magari ha delle cose importanti da fare e deve perdere un'ora a sentire le lamentele della moglie sul malessere di coppia... quando la verità è che lei si sta facendo un altro
> poi, lui va a lavorare e lei va a farsi l'altro
> il fine settimana lui cercherà di rimediare, magari con un viaggio.. e lei dirà che non può andare via e che non si risolve tutto con un fine settimana fuori... ovviamente nel fine settimana lei dovava farsi l'altro (ma è un dettaglio)
> ...


 
Stai dicendo stronzate.

Prima di tutto non vedo l'altro da giugno, l'ho visto 5 volte in 2 anni, e non me lo trombo ogni fine settimana. Quindi mettiamo bene in chiaro che non si tratta di una cosa di sesso, ok? Se volessi trombare e basta mi troverei qualcuno nella mia città.

Seconda cosa: mio marito lavora così tanto perchè VUOLE farlo, è un workaholic, mai sentito parlarne? Non lo fa certo per mantenere me e i miei figli, ma perché il lavoro gli dà linfa vitale. Non delega mai niente, anche quando potrebbe farlo.


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

tu invece capisci sempre le cose importanti

sì in effetti il problema è il "workaholic" che non delega mai (credo che del problema ne parlino su "novella 2000", mi sono perso il numero però)

non il coglione che mentre adotta il bambino si fa la vecchia fiamma

perdona la mia scarsa profondità di pensiero
f.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Stai dicendo stronzate.
> 
> Prima di tutto non vedo l'altro da giugno, l'ho visto 5 volte in 2 anni, e non me lo trombo ogni fine settimana. Quindi mettiamo bene in chiaro che non si tratta di una cosa di sesso, ok? Se volessi trombare e basta mi troverei qualcuno nella mia città.
> 
> Seconda cosa: mio marito lavora così tanto perchè VUOLE farlo, è un workaholic, mai sentito parlarne? Non lo fa certo per mantenere me e i miei figli, ma perché il lavoro gli dà linfa vitale. Non delega mai niente, anche quando potrebbe farlo.



bhè, ma tu ti sei messa un po' in discussione??
cioè, se tuo marito non delega, lavora troppo , si dedica troppo al lavoro, è un workaholic, (mai sentito)  direi che anche tu ,come moglie non hai avuto sto gran successo e hai fatto le tue belle cazzate no?. Eh che cazzo!


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Stai dicendo stronzate.
> 
> Prima di tutto non vedo l'altro da giugno, l'ho visto 5 volte in 2 anni, e non me lo trombo ogni fine settimana. Quindi mettiamo bene in chiaro che non si tratta di una cosa di sesso, ok? Se volessi trombare e basta mi troverei qualcuno nella mia città.
> 
> Seconda cosa: mio marito lavora così tanto perchè VUOLE farlo, è un workaholic, mai sentito parlarne? Non lo fa certo per mantenere me e i miei figli, ma perché il lavoro gli dà linfa vitale. Non delega mai niente, anche quando potrebbe farlo.


 
Alt, Quintina. Parliamo da donna a donna...come puoi pensare di conoscere un uomo che in 2 anni hai visto 5 volte?

Sveglia!!! Non rovinarti la vita per lui. Hai gia un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, e della sofferenza, cerca di salvare il salvabile. Cerca di chiarire con tuo marito, non mi pare poi un demonio...avrà dei pregi, o no?
Quell'altro, è uno che scappa...è scappato, per non affrontare la situzione.
Ma tu non sei così: affronta la realtà...e cerca di tenere unita la tua famiglia...poi se i tentativi fatti, andranno falliti, resetterai tutto. Ma per il momento, rimani con i piedi per terra.
Non scaricare le tue frustrazioni su tuo marito, che avrà delle colpe, ma chi non ne ha?
E non confessare il tradimento...io credo che non sia il momento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

*scusate ma questa mi è piaciuta*



fellogicus ha detto:


> tu invece capisci sempre le cose importanti
> 
> sì in effetti il problema è il "workaholic" che non delega mai *(credo che del problema ne parlino su "novella 2000", mi sono perso il numero però)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sei anni luce lontano dal mio modo di vedere la vita, e da quello delle persone che amo.
> 
> Credo tu, non offenderti, sia emotivamente limitato.


Ma non sai come lo vedono quelle che ti amano!
No non mi offendo perchè dovrei? 
Io sono così.
Mica so tuo marito o mica devo sposare te...
Penso solo di avere anch'io il diritto di dire la mia al pari degli altri utenti...

Ti dico una cosa...Schubert ha scritto melodie fantastiche...eppure era solo un puttaniere incallito...morto a 32 anni di sifilide...a vederlo nessuna donna gli avrebbe mai dato una scarpa bucata...ma TUTTE al matrimonio sognate la sua celeberrima Ave Maria...la musica di un puttaniere!!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Si direbbe che ci sei passato...
> Io però se fossi Quintina, nonconfesserei il tradimento al marito. Mi pare troppo da sopportare.


 
se pero' lei non confessa, è un comodo alibi per tenere tutto così com'è...compreso l'altro nelle retrovie.


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa...Schubert ha scritto melodie fantastiche...eppure era solo un puttaniere incallito...morto a 32 anni di sifilide...a vederlo nessuna donna gli avrebbe mai dato una scarpa bucata...ma TUTTE al matrimonio sognate la sua celeberrima Ave Maria...la musica di un puttaniere!!!


questa non ho capito che diamine c'azzecca  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se ci dovesse essere un nesso logico sotto, puoi anche esporlo


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> tu invece capisci sempre le cose importanti
> 
> sì in effetti il problema è il "workaholic" che non delega mai (credo che del problema ne parlino su "novella 2000", mi sono perso il numero però)
> 
> ...


quello che mi dispiace per quintina e per tutte le donne è che vedono l'amante come un dio quando invece è solo un povero sfigato che però essendo fuori dalla loro quotidianità diventa il principe blu, l'uomo dei sogni.
quintina, passaci una mesata con questo signore, poi torni a pregare tuo marito di riprenderti


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ho appena parlato per un'ora con mio marito. Gli ho detto tutto quello che ho dentro (non dell'altro, ma del mio malessere, e dei nostri problemi).
> 
> Morale: è stato zitto tutto il tempo e ha concluso dicendo: hai ragione, scusa, vedrai che cambierò. Ora devo andare.


Ma va...spero tanto che mia moglie legga questo post...eheheheheeheh...

Poi torna tutto come prima...eheheheeheheheh...

E ti senti sempre più stupido...eheheheheheheeh...

Mi raccomando Quinty, taci dell'altro, fammi il piacere!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se pero' lei non confessa, è un comodo alibi per tenere tutto così com'è...compreso l'altro nelle retrovie.


Se vuole alimentare alibi, lo farà anche confessando. Non mi pare il momento, almeno..io ci arriverei, se proprio è necessario, per gradi, e solo se il marito è persona da poter sopportare una rivelazione simile.
Non tutti riescono a superare, e non è detto che chi non ci riesce sia un mostro.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> questa non ho capito che diamine c'azzecca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quintina, hai fatto bene a parlare con tuo marito, ma non basta. Devi fare uno sforzo ulteriore: devi dirgli dell'altro. Se non fai un repulisti completo, la menzogna continua, e tu continui in questo limbo doloroso. Credimi, per ricostruire devi fare piazza pulita.
> 
> Non coltivare la speranza che se tuo marito ti mette per strada l'altro ti si piglia.
> 
> Fatti forza e parla. Sii onesta, lo apprezzerà.


Tu dici? Ci sono uomini e uomini. Io proprio non apprezzerei per niente questa onestà...infatti una volta stava per dire certe cose...e le misi una mano sulla bocca...dicendole: " Taci perdio, taci, che poi sarò crudele!"


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici? Ci sono uomini e uomini. Io proprio non apprezzerei per niente questa onestà...infatti una volta stava per dire certe cose...e le misi una mano sulla bocca...dicendole: "* Taci perdio, taci, che poi sarò crudele!"*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


io non ce la faccio (e il mio stomaco molto meno) a reggere davanti a certi racconti di vita vissuta. i discorsi diretti poi non li sopporto dai tempi delle elementari


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma va...spero tanto che mia moglie legga questo post...eheheheheeheh...
> 
> Poi torna tutto come prima...eheheheeheheheh...
> 
> ...


ma infatti, dirgli adesso dell'altro non avrebbe alcun senso visto che lei per prima non vuole cambiare la sua vita per lui.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ce la faccio (e il mio stomaco molto meno) a reggere davanti a certi racconti di vita vissuta. i discorsi diretti poi non li sopporto dai tempi delle elementari


taci per dio taci, che poi sarò crudele


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

*Princeton*

taci per dio taci, che poi sarò crudele ...te lo diciamo con il cuore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> taci per dio taci, che poi sarò crudele





Iris2 ha detto:


> taci per dio taci, che poi sarò crudele ...te lo diciamo con il cuore

























   che racchiette


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

concordo per carità non dirglielo... che poi magari ci rimane male e ha problemi sul lavoro (che in questa situazione mi pare l'unica cosa seria)... questa almeno risparmiagliela

ci siamo noi ad ascoltare (anche se scherziamo un pò)
f.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

*buongustaie*



Brugola ha detto:


> taci per dio taci, che poi sarò crudele





Iris2 ha detto:


> taci per dio taci, che poi sarò crudele ...te lo diciamo con il cuore


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2009)

Io sono contraria a dire dell'altro quando è in una fase prematura. Ma  qui la solfa sta andando alle lunghe, secondo me ci va onestà per uscire dall'empasse, ma ovviamente ogni coppia è un mondo a sé e Quintina saprà come comportarsi. Purché non usi il silenzio come scusa per andare avanti così.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> concordo per carità non dirglielo... che poi magari ci rimane male e ha problemi sul lavoro (che in questa situazione mi pare l'unica cosa seria)... questa almeno risparmiagliela
> 
> ci siamo noi ad ascoltare (anche se scherziamo un pò)
> f.


 
ciao fello, mi inviteresti a cena per conoscerci meglio?


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

ecco... forse ci andrei cauto sul "quintina saprà come comportarsi"...
f.

p.s. scherzo per sdrammatizzare un pò...


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Ma infatti per adesso non vorrei dirgli niente. Però mi sembra giusto che si renda conto che sto male - indipendentemente dall'altro - che abbiamo dei problemi, che non può continuare a dirmi che le cose cambieranno, da 10 anni, e poi rimane tutto uguale.

Secondo lui è normale che le coppie non facciano più sesso dopo un po' di anni che stanno insieme. Adesso vorrei chiedere a chi ha una relazione, diciamo da più di 5 anni, ecco, e parlo di convivenza, non solo di relazione, con dei figli - che sicuramente non aiutano l'intimità di una coppia, e su questo spero che tutti i genitori qui presenti vorranno darmi atto - ecco, ditemi voi se è davvero così normale, perché secondo me non lo è, ma secondo lui sì


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> *ecco... forse ci andrei cauto sul "quintina saprà come comportarsi"...*
> *f.*
> 
> p.s. scherzo per sdrammatizzare un pò...


 
sto male


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono contraria a dire dell'altro quando è in una fase prematura. Ma qui la solfa sta andando alle lunghe, secondo me ci va onestà per uscire dall'empasse, ma ovviamente ogni coppia è un mondo a sé e Quintina saprà come comportarsi. Purché non usi il silenzio come scusa per andare avanti così.


perché tu sei per i contorni netti.
sull'onestà potrei scrivere un trattato, tante variabili ha a seconda del momento o della situazione..


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono contraria a dire dell'altro quando è in una fase prematura. Ma qui la solfa sta andando alle lunghe, secondo me ci va onestà per uscire dall'empasse, ma ovviamente ogni coppia è un mondo a sé e Quintina saprà come comportarsi. Purché non usi il silenzio come scusa per andare avanti così.


 
Comunque l'ha visto 5 volte in due annni. E secondo me, non lo rivedrà più...che cosa deve raccontare al marito? Le sue fantasticherie? Le mail che forse si mandano?
Ma andiamo!A questo non lo rintraccia neanche quella povera moglie..uno che scappa da moglie e figlia adottiva, sarà introvabile pure dall'amante. 
Quintina si strugge, e il novello londinese, secondo me, neanche se la ricorda. Io ci metterei una pietra sopra(magari poterlo fare davvero), e pff...farei finta che non è mai esistito...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma infatti per adesso non vorrei dirgli niente. Però mi sembra giusto che si renda conto che sto male - indipendentemente dall'altro - che abbiamo dei problemi, che non può continuare a dirmi che le cose cambieranno, da 10 anni, e poi rimane tutto uguale.
> 
> Secondo lui è normale che le coppie non facciano più sesso dopo un po' di anni che stanno insieme. Adesso vorrei chiedere a chi ha una relazione, diciamo da più di 5 anni, ecco, e parlo di convivenza, non solo di relazione, con dei figli - che sicuramente non aiutano l'intimità di una coppia, e su questo spero che tutti i genitori qui presenti vorranno darmi atto - ecco, ditemi voi se è davvero così normale, perché secondo me non lo è, ma secondo lui sì


non hai risposto a quanto ti ho chiesto prima sulle TUE responsabilità.
Quintina ,continuando con quest'atteggiamento non vai da nessuna parte,
poi fai un po' tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Comunque l'ha visto 5 volte in due annni. E secondo me, non lo rivedrà più...che cosa deve raccontare al marito? Le sue fantasticherie? Le mail che forse si mandano?
> Ma andiamo!A questo non lo rintraccia neanche quella povera moglie..*uno che scappa da moglie e figlia adottiva, sarà introvabile pure dall'amante. *
> Quintina si strugge, e il novello londinese, secondo me, neanche se la ricorda. Io ci metterei una pietra sopra(magari poterlo fare davvero), e pff...farei finta che non è mai esistito...


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma infatti per adesso non vorrei dirgli niente. Però mi sembra giusto che si renda conto che sto male - indipendentemente dall'altro - che abbiamo dei problemi, che non può continuare a dirmi che le cose cambieranno, da 10 anni, e poi rimane tutto uguale.
> 
> Secondo lui è normale che le coppie non facciano più sesso dopo un po' di anni che stanno insieme. Adesso vorrei chiedere a chi ha una relazione, diciamo da più di 5 anni, ecco, e parlo di convivenza, non solo di relazione, con dei figli - che sicuramente non aiutano l'intimità di una coppia, e su questo spero che tutti i genitori qui presenti vorranno darmi atto - ecco, ditemi voi se è davvero così normale, perché secondo me non lo è, ma secondo lui sì


Quindi adesso non trombi più, nè con tuo marito, nè con l'amante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, non è normale che tuo marito non ti cerchi sessualmente..


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Comunque l'ha visto 5 volte in due annni. E secondo me, non lo rivedrà più...che cosa deve raccontare al marito? Le sue fantasticherie? Le mail che forse si mandano?
> Ma andiamo!A questo non lo rintraccia neanche quella povera moglie..uno che scappa da moglie e figlia adottiva, sarà introvabile pure dall'amante.
> Quintina si strugge, e il novello londinese, secondo me, neanche se la ricorda. Io ci metterei una pietra sopra(magari poterlo fare davvero), e pff...farei finta che non è mai esistito...


 
Iris se tu lo avessi visto piangere e stare male come l'ho visto io l'ultima volta che l'ho visto non parleresti così. Non è così insensibile. Ha fatto - anzi, abbiamo fatto, perché io mi assumo tutta la mia parte di responsabilità - un'enorme cazzata, ma comunque lui non è così stronzo come potete pensare


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma infatti per adesso non vorrei dirgli niente. *Però mi sembra giusto che si renda conto che sto male -* indipendentemente dall'altro - che abbiamo dei problemi, che non può continuare a dirmi che le cose cambieranno, da 10 anni, e poi rimane tutto uguale.
> 
> Secondo lui è normale che le coppie non facciano più sesso dopo un po' di anni che stanno insieme. Adesso vorrei chiedere a chi ha una relazione, diciamo da più di 5 anni, ecco, e parlo di convivenza, non solo di relazione, con dei figli - che sicuramente non aiutano l'intimità di una coppia, e su questo spero che tutti i genitori qui presenti vorranno darmi atto - ecco, ditemi voi se è davvero così normale, perché secondo me non lo è, ma secondo lui sì


 
ti sei mai chiesta se le stesse cose che provi tu non le provi lui?
tu parli sempre solo di te, dei tuoi bisogni, del tuo stare male.
ti sei mai chiesta come mai dedichi così tanto tempo al lavoro?
forse che quello che gli dai tu non è  così emozionante?
che quando torna la sera trova solo una donna che si lamenta e che dice sto male?


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

grazie, volentieri.. ma come fai a sapere che sono BELLISSIMO??? (oltre che estremamente "saggio")... te l'ha detto qualcuno?
f.

p.s. scherzo... nessuno può avertelo detto ;-)


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma infatti per adesso non vorrei dirgli niente. Però mi sembra giusto che si renda conto che sto male - indipendentemente dall'altro - che abbiamo dei problemi, che non può continuare a dirmi che le cose cambieranno, da 10 anni, e poi rimane tutto uguale.
> 
> Secondo lui è normale che le coppie non facciano più sesso dopo un po' di anni che stanno insieme. Adesso vorrei chiedere a chi ha una relazione, diciamo da più di 5 anni, ecco, e parlo di convivenza, non solo di relazione, con dei figli - che sicuramente non aiutano l'intimità di una coppia, e su questo spero che tutti i genitori qui presenti vorranno darmi atto - ecco, ditemi voi se è davvero così normale, perché secondo me non lo è, ma secondo lui sì


non è normale. poi, va bè, dipende anche da qual è il motivo... in ogni caso io dopo anni e anni di domande come le tue, casini vari ecc ecc ecc, e mancanza di sesso con luii, ho iniziato una relazione con un altro uomo.
sono tre anni ma non ho cambiato niente, se non il fatto che sto mooooolto meglio fisicamente (mi ha rimessa a nuovo come si dice..) però i problemi a casa sono rimasti gli stessi quindi non so cosa dirti ne consigliarti...


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Iris se tu lo avessi visto piangere e stare male come l'ho visto io l'ultima volta che l'ho visto non parleresti così. Non è così insensibile. Ha fatto - anzi, abbiamo fatto, perché io mi assumo tutta la mia parte di responsabilità - un'enorme cazzata, ma comunque lui non è così stronzo come potete pensare


OK. Che lo dimostri a moglie e figlia. Ma tu stanne fuori. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ma quando lo,hai visto piangere. ? In quale delle 5 volte? Lo farei piangere io...a forza di bastonate!!!


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> grazie, volentieri.. ma come fai a sapere che sono BELLISSIMO??? (oltre che estremamente "saggio")... te l'ha detto qualcuno?
> f.
> 
> p.s. scherzo... nessuno può avertelo detto ;-)


va bene anche se sei un roito, tu mi mantieni e io non mi lamento anche se sto male


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai risposto a quanto ti ho chiesto prima sulle TUE responsabilità.
> Quintina ,continuando con quest'atteggiamento non vai da nessuna parte,
> poi fai un po' tu.


 
Le mie responsabilità... sicuramente ci sono. Io però ce l'ho messa tutta. Mi sono sforzata. Poi a un certo punto ho mollato il colpo. Perché dovevo essere sempre io a prendere l'iniziativa, a comprare biancheria sexy, a organizzare cenette...? mi sono stufata. A lui sta bene fare lavoro e casa, e casa significa tornare a casa e mettersi a guardare la televisione abbracciato a me. Condividere i doveri e i piaceri dell'essere genitori è una cosa che non riesce a capire. Anche l'unica sera alla settimana che torna a casa presto non gli viene mai in mente di essere lui a mettere a letto i bambini e di leggergli un libro prima che si addormentino. Per lui è normale che lo faccia io, perché è così. Mi fa rabbia e dispiacere questa sua indifferenza. Lui ama i figli, questo lo so, soprattutto la bambina, però il suo modo di dimostrarlo è un po' limitato


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Le mie responsabilità... sicuramente ci sono. Io però ce l'ho messa tutta. Mi sono sforzata. Poi a un certo punto ho mollato il colpo. Perché dovevo essere sempre io a prendere l'iniziativa, a comprare biancheria sexy, a organizzare cenette...? mi sono stufata. A lui sta bene fare lavoro e casa, e casa significa tornare a casa e mettersi a guardare la televisione abbracciato a me. Condividere i doveri e i piaceri dell'essere genitori è una cosa che non riesce a capire. Anche l'unica sera alla settimana che torna a casa presto non gli viene mai in mente di essere lui a mettere a letto i bambini e di leggergli un libro prima che si addormentino. Per lui è normale che lo faccia io, perché è così. Mi fa rabbia e dispiacere questa sua indifferenza. Lui ama i figli, questo lo so, soprattutto la bambina, però il suo modo di dimostrarlo è un po' limitato


E' un uomo medio, Quintina. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mentre il tuo amante è superlativo nella sua bastardaggine, tra i due mi terrei l'aurea mediocritas"...


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti sei mai chiesta se le stesse cose che provi tu non le provi lui?
> tu parli sempre solo di te, dei tuoi bisogni, del tuo stare male.
> *ti sei mai chiesta come mai dedichi così tanto tempo al lavoro?*
> *forse che quello che gli dai tu non è così emozionante?*
> *che quando torna la sera trova solo una donna che si lamenta e che dice sto male?*


ma dai.. date addosso a quintina perché lo tradisce mentre giustificate lui dicendo che se lavora così tanto è perché a casa non ci sta bene?


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai.. date addosso a quintina perché lo tradisce mentre giustificate lui dicendo che se lavora così tanto è perché a casa non ci sta bene?


 No, io no le dò addosso. Mi fa imbufalire la storia dell'amante fuggitivo...


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti sei mai chiesta se le stesse cose che provi tu non le provi lui?
> tu parli sempre solo di te, dei tuoi bisogni, del tuo stare male.
> ti sei mai chiesta come mai dedichi così tanto tempo al lavoro?
> forse che quello che gli dai tu non è così emozionante?
> che quando torna la sera trova solo una donna che si lamenta e che dice sto male?


 
Certo che me lo sono chiesta.

Anche stamattina gli ho chiesto: "Ma secondo te, onestamente, noi siamo una coppia felice?" E lui mi ha risposto di sì. A lui sta bene così. Non so cosa dirti. Ha avuto anni fa il suo momento di sbandamento, poi si è accomodato tranquillamente in questa vita così... piatta, ecco, non so quale altro aggettivo trovare. Piatta come coppia. Io dei bambini sono contentissima. Me li godo appieno, Lui no. Ma infatti io è della mia vita di coppia che non sono felice, per il resto sono molto contenta come mamma. E' che non mi basta


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> OK. Che lo dimostri a moglie e figlia. Ma tu stanne fuori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
L'ho visto piangere a Giugno, l'ultima volta che l'ho visto. Piangeva, disperato, non riusciva nemmeno a parlare. Piangeva non per me, ma per il bambino.

E anche quando l'avevo visto a Novembre aveva pianto raccontandomi un episodio che era successo pochi giorni dopo che avevano avuto il bambino e che lo faceva sentire una merda.

Non credo che sia un attore tanto bravo da piangere a comando. Stava male davvero. Non credo che sia così un mostro da non provare niente rispetto a ciò che stava succedendo e che poi è successo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> L'ho visto piangere a Giugno, l'ultima volta che l'ho visto. Piangeva, disperato, non riusciva nemmeno a parlare. Piangeva non per me, ma per il bambino.
> 
> E anche quando l'avevo visto a Novembre aveva pianto raccontandomi un episodio che era successo pochi giorni dopo che avevano avuto il bambino e che lo faceva sentire una merda.
> 
> Non credo che sia un attore tanto bravo da piangere a comando. Stava male davvero. Non credo che sia così un mostro da non provare niente rispetto a ciò che stava succedendo e che poi è successo


piangeva tante lacrime ma tante che
bagnava anche il cavallo


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Adesso devo chiudere ragazzi.

Grazie per i consigli.

Scusate se ogni tanto me la prendo per gli attacchi, ma è che sto male davvero. Mi si sta fondendo la testa. So che i traditi mi vedono come una "cattiva" e "sfasciafamiglie". E so come ci si sente, perché io sono stata tradita, sia da il mio attuale marito, in un momento delicatissimo per noi, sia dal mio primo marito, che praticamente mi ha cornificata con tutte le ragazze del nostro giro di amicizie, comprese le fidanzate dei suoi migliori amici... Quindi lo so cosa si prova. Però io sto scrivendo qui perché davvero vorrei capire che cosa fare, quindi gli attacchi mi fanno un po' male, perché alcuni non mi sembrano affatto costruttivi.

Infine ribadisco che non sono un troll. Ho digitato la parola "tradimento" su Google e  la prima cosa che è venuta fuori è stato questo forum, così mi sono decisa a scrivere. Non so chi crediate che sia, ma vi assicuro che è la prima volta che scrivo qui, e non conosco né voi né le vostre storie.

A dopo


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Adesso devo chiudere ragazzi.
> 
> Grazie per i consigli.
> 
> ...


 
a dopo quintina, noi ci arrabbiamo solo perchè crediamo che tu veda nell'altro la soluzione, che invece non  è.


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

su su che tutto si risolve.... 

beh... che anche il tuo lui avesse tradito lo scopro ora... ritiro tutto quello che ho detto a difesa dello stakanovista... forse allora il rapporto funziona così.. uno io--- una tu- uno io-una tu... e tanto vale continuare questo punto

sui rapporti sessuali... un pò mi spaventa... ma sono cinque anni di astinenza proprio "totale totale"? anche prima del tuo tradimento??? se proprio non succedeva mai è "un pò" strano.. perdonate la domanda diretta, ma l'argomento è stato sollevato

certo devo anche dire (non c'entra molto) che dopo un tradimento io farei proprio tanta tanta fatica (anzi siamo nel campo della impossibilità) a ricongiungermi con la mia lei.. non so, dopo averla tradita mi sembrerebbe di sporcarla (oltre al rischio di altro) e se lo facesse lei, mi farebbe ugualmente schifo (oltre a farmi incazzicchiettare di brutto, perché se caso mi becco una malattia.. giuro che parto con una denuncia penale.. tradiscimi, segui i tuoi tormenti psicologici, fammi soffrire però almeno non condividere con me potenziali "batteri".. 
f.

p.s. 
brugola... cosa ti piace mangiare?
p.p.s.
non sono affatto un roito!!!
p.p.p.s. 
non per fare il marito di quintina.. ma vado a lavorare per cu non rispondo per un pò


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> piangeva tante lacrime ma tante che
> bagnava anche il cavallo


Chissà se piange pure quando tromba!!!
Quintina, ripigliati...è un uomo di merda.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Quintina, ripigliati...è un uomo di merda.


piccoli uomini...


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ti dico una cosa...Schubert ha scritto melodie fantastiche...eppure era solo un puttaniere incallito...morto a 32 anni di sifilide...a vederlo nessuna donna gli avrebbe mai dato una scarpa bucata...ma TUTTE al matrimonio sognate la sua celeberrima Ave Maria...la musica di un puttaniere!!!


 





   ma va?


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma infatti per adesso non vorrei dirgli niente. Però mi sembra giusto che si renda conto che sto male - indipendentemente dall'altro - che abbiamo dei problemi, che non può continuare a dirmi che le cose cambieranno, da 10 anni, e poi rimane tutto uguale.
> 
> Secondo lui è normale che le coppie non facciano più sesso dopo un po' di anni che stanno insieme. Adesso vorrei chiedere a chi ha una relazione, diciamo da più di 5 anni, ecco, e parlo di convivenza, non solo di relazione, con dei figli - che sicuramente non aiutano l'intimità di una coppia, e su questo spero che tutti i genitori qui presenti vorranno darmi atto - ecco, ditemi voi se è davvero così normale, perché secondo me non lo è, ma secondo lui sì


No non è normale. Ma mi sorge un dubbio. Sicura che tuo marito non abbia un'amante?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Adesso devo chiudere ragazzi.
> 
> Grazie per i consigli.
> 
> ...


una che ha subìto certi tradimenti e tradisce non ha capito un cazzo della vita.
Che è? la gara a chi è più pezzo di merda??
che squallore


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una che ha subìto certi tradimenti e tradisce non ha capito un cazzo della vita.
> Che è? la gara a chi è più pezzo di merda??
> che squallore


Come se uno si svegliasse la mattina e pensasse, ve beh che faccio oggi? Tradisco il mio partner con tizio caio o sempronio...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come se uno si svegliasse la mattina e pensasse, ve beh che faccio oggi? Tradisco il mio partner con tizio caio o sempronio...


eh lo so.
Dimentico sempre il colpo di fulmine, che amare è GIOIA, che l'amore danna e non fa capire più niente, dimentico la freccetta di cupido e la primavera, le rondinelle e le farfalline nello stomaco


----------



## Old fellogicus (9 Settembre 2009)

interessante, a questo punto mi viene da pensare che l'astinenza totale e lo stakanovismo possano nascondere un'amante di lui
boh... magari c'è una sorta di equilibrio nella coppia... 
ma sì, come diceva pasolini... "anche la leggerezza è un pregio".. se poi è "bilaterale"... 
occhio solo a bambini in adozione, bambini in arrivo e malattie
f.

p.s. esagero... ovviamente... sempre per sdrammatizzare


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh lo so.
> Dimentico sempre il colpo di fulmine, che amare è GIOIA, che l'amore danna e non fa capire più niente, dimentico la freccetta di cupido e la primavera, le rondinelle e le farfalline nello stomaco


Non stavo parlando di quello, parliamo del tradimento tanto per, di quello che accade per spezzare la monotonia o il disagio. Non è che le amanti o gli amanti ti bussano alla porta di casa. Il lavoro le chat gli impegni che ti portano lontano dalla famiglia. Può succedere, non dico a tutti ma può succedere. Il casino secondo me (lasciamo stare il discorso sulla morale sulla fedeltà eterna ecc.ecc. ) sta nella mancanza di chiarezza iniziale. E sono soprattutto gli uomini a non essere chiari, ma in conseguenza nostra. Voglio quello, me lo dai? No? Ok allora amici come prima. E invece corteggiano, fanno pensare che  potrebbe esserci anche altro. Quando domando come mai facciano così mi viene risposto eh ma voi è quello che cercate, sempre e comunque. L'illusione.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non stavo parlando di quello, parliamo del tradimento tanto per, di quello che accade per spezzare la monotonia o il disagio. Non è che le amanti o gli amanti ti bussano alla porta di casa. Il lavoro le chat gli impegni che ti portano lontano dalla famiglia. Può succedere, non dico a tutti ma può succedere. Il casino secondo me (lasciamo stare il discorso sulla morale sulla fedeltà eterna ecc.ecc. ) sta nella mancanza di chiarezza iniziale. E sono soprattutto gli uomini a non essere chiari, ma in conseguenza nostra. Voglio quello, me lo dai? No? Ok allora amici come prima. E invece corteggiano, fanno pensare che  potrebbe esserci anche altro. Quando domando come mai facciano così mi viene risposto eh ma voi è quello che cercate, sempre e comunque. L'illusione.


deciditi. L'altro ti lamentavi della poca chiarezza delle donne su quel che vogliono dagli uomini...
Non so che gente frequenti tu ma io ci starei lontana molte spanne!
amici che ti fan vedere foto e lettere di altre donne conosciute in chat , amici che fottono per dare il contentino con la scusa di dare l'illusione..
mamma mia!
cambia giro


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Io qui di leggerezza ne vedo poca. Una pesantezza mortale direi...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il casino secondo me (lasciamo stare il discorso sulla morale sulla fedeltà eterna ecc.ecc. ) sta nella mancanza di chiarezza iniziale. *E sono soprattutto gli uomini a non essere chiari, ma in conseguenza nostra. *Voglio quello, me lo dai? No? Ok allora amici come prima. E invece corteggiano, fanno pensare che potrebbe esserci anche altro. Quando domando come mai facciano così mi viene risposto eh ma voi è quello che cercate, sempre e comunque. L'illusione.


 
ma sai, secondo me non è questione di chiarezza.
l'uomo gradirebbe trombare senza troppe menate, alcune donne anche, ma gradiscono  anche un pò di corteggiamento di contorno.
sbagliato che gli uomini facciano pensare con il corteggiamento e sbagliato che le donne pensino sbagliato grazie al corteggiamento 
insomma, da evitare le chat assolutamente


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> deciditi. L'altro ti lamentavi della poca chiarezza delle donne su quel che vogliono dagli uomini...
> Non so che gente frequenti tu ma io ci starei lontana molte spanne!
> amici che ti fan vedere foto e lettere di altre donne conosciute in chat , amici che fottono per dare il contentino con la scusa di dare l'illusione..
> mamma mia!
> cambia giro


Gli uomini corteggiano anche quando vogliono solo sesso perchè sono poche le donne che accettano di essere solo quello. Capisco il discorso di Lord sulle escort, meno menate meno rancori meno giochini.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello che mi dispiace per quintina e per tutte le donne è che vedono l'amante come un dio quando invece è solo un povero sfigato che però essendo fuori dalla loro quotidianità diventa il principe blu, l'uomo dei sogni.
> quintina, passaci una mesata con questo signore, poi torni a pregare tuo marito di riprenderti


Ecco brugola...questa si che è un'idea!!!!
Da qui puoi capire perchè per me è inconcepibile lasciare mia moglie per un'altra...sai com'è no? 

La donna bisogna conoscerla al risveglio...al mattino...senza trucco...eheheheheeheh...

Converrai...che l'amico/a ( non si usa più dire amante sai? ), è tante volte solo un "diversivo"...e se la storietta è leggera...e fatta con ironia...nulla di grave capita....( se non ci si fa beccare!)...

E proprio...il rischio di farsi beccare...tante volte fa glissare...

O la fai con i coperchi...o lasci perdere...

5 incontri in due anni...ok?...ci possono stare...anzi...sono già troppa grazia sant'antonio...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti, dirgli adesso dell'altro non avrebbe alcun senso visto che lei per prima non vuole cambiare la sua vita per lui.


quoto...sei saggia Anna!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli uomini corteggiano anche quando vogliono solo sesso perchè sono poche le donne che accettano di essere solo quello. *Capisco il discorso di Lord sulle escort*, meno menate meno rancori meno giochini.


 
da non crederci


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> concordo per carità non dirglielo... che poi magari ci rimane male e ha problemi sul lavoro (che in questa situazione mi pare l'unica cosa seria)... questa almeno risparmiagliela
> 
> ci siamo noi ad ascoltare (anche se scherziamo un pò)
> f.


 
Oppure magari se ne frega...
magari le dice..." Pfui le solite fantasie di donne insoddisfatte"...
Oppure le dice... "Pfui...ma tu almeno sai quante me ne sono fatte io in questi anni alla tua faccia?"...

Resterebbe schiantato solo l'uomo edera...il pezzente che ha solo la moglie come donna.....

Se è tutto lavoro, direbbe solo: " Cazzo...se lo sanno i miei colleghi mi sputtanano..."...

Per me...magari l'unica cosa sarebbe dover vergognarmi di mia moglie...

Conosco tanti uomini che danno per scontato che le loro mogli non sono le santarelline che danno l'idea di essere...


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Prima sin parla di innamoramento e di passione folle inarrestabile e drammaticamente incontenibile..e poi si scivola su un p......o fatto a bordo strada!!!





 .


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli uomini corteggiano anche quando vogliono solo sesso perchè sono poche le donne che accettano di essere solo quello. Capisco il discorso di Lord sulle escort, meno menate meno rancori meno giochini.


  neanche mia nonna aveva idee tanto stantie


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Converrai...che l'amico/a ( non si usa più dire amante sai? ), è tante *volte solo un "diversivo*"...e se la storietta è leggera...e fatta con ironia...nulla di grave capita....( se non ci si fa beccare!)...
> 
> ...


 
ma sai, io trovo che ci siano tanti diversivi più piacevoli, senza impegno e molto rigeneranti.
le storie per diversivo mi fanno orrore,  le trovo squallide.
anzi, squallido è aver bisogno del diversivo, cioè, se non ti diverti mollala lì


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma infatti per adesso non vorrei dirgli niente. Però mi sembra giusto che si renda conto che sto male - indipendentemente dall'altro - che abbiamo dei problemi, che non può continuare a dirmi che le cose cambieranno, da 10 anni, e poi rimane tutto uguale.
> 
> Secondo lui è normale che le coppie non facciano più sesso dopo un po' di anni che stanno insieme. Adesso vorrei chiedere a chi ha una relazione, diciamo da più di 5 anni, ecco, e parlo di convivenza, non solo di relazione, con dei figli - che sicuramente non aiutano l'intimità di una coppia, e su questo spero che tutti i genitori qui presenti vorranno darmi atto - ecco, ditemi voi se è davvero così normale, perché secondo me non lo è, ma secondo lui sì


ma guarda...anche qua sfondi una porta aperta...fosse dovremmo accoppiare il tuo lui, con mia moglie...la coppia perfetta...

Già a che serve il sesso? Tanto due figli ce li hai...

Si vive bene anche senza...

Sono robe da giovani...non da adulti maturi e consapevoli...vero?

I baci, le coccole, la tenerezza...pfui...tutte robe da innamorati...no no no...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Prima sin parla di innamoramento e di passione folle inarrestabile e drammaticamente incontenibile..e poi si scivola su un p......o fatto a bordo strada!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Prima sin parla di innamoramento e di passione folle inarrestabile e drammaticamente incontenibile..e poi si scivola su un p......o fatto a bordo strada!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Due lati diversi dello stesso fenomeno. Si può cercare il diversivo come si può cercare il grande amore. Di solito il diversivo ha un tempo limitato, dopo un paio di volte altro giro altra corsa (non sto parlando di escort ovviamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Prima sin parla di innamoramento e di passione folle inarrestabile e drammaticamente incontenibile..e poi si scivola su un p......o fatto a bordo strada!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuoi mettere le farfalline  nelle mutande??


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Certo che me lo sono chiesta.
> 
> Anche stamattina gli ho chiesto: "Ma secondo te, onestamente, noi siamo una coppia felice?" E lui mi ha risposto di sì. A lui sta bene così. Non so cosa dirti. Ha avuto anni fa il suo momento di sbandamento, poi si è accomodato tranquillamente in questa vita così... piatta, ecco, non so quale altro aggettivo trovare. Piatta come coppia. Io dei bambini sono contentissima. Me li godo appieno, Lui no. Ma infatti io è della mia vita di coppia che non sono felice, per il resto sono molto contenta come mamma. E' che non mi basta


 
QUOTISSIMO...lui è felice così....chi se ne frega della tua felicità...???
Cavoli...Quinty...come non capirti...come no...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ma va?


E come marito...peggio di Mozart non potresti trovare...
Per non dirti delle patologie della coppia Schumann...basterebbe leggere il carteggio delle lettere tra lei e lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> QUOTISSIMO...lui è felice così....chi se ne frega della tua felicità...???
> Cavoli...Quinty...come non capirti...come no...


taci perdio !o divento crudele davvero!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come se uno si svegliasse la mattina e pensasse, ve beh che faccio oggi? Tradisco il mio partner con tizio caio o sempronio...


Già...già...invece sai...MK, per me Quinty...è decisamente il mio tipo!
Poi sai un conto è fantasticare una condizione ideale, che tutti sognamo, un conto è dover fare i conti con le miserie umane...siamo umani...e fatti così...


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> E come marito...peggio di Mozart non potresti trovare...
> Per non dirti delle patologie della coppia Schumann...basterebbe leggere il carteggio delle lettere tra lei e lui...


Non sono appassionata di musica classica, non riesco a "sentirla", ma  ho sempre visto gli artisti, in tutti i campi, tramite la loro arte, la vita privata "anomala" non cambia il mio giudizio estetico.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli uomini corteggiano anche quando vogliono solo sesso perchè sono poche le donne che accettano di essere solo quello. Capisco il discorso di Lord sulle escort, meno menate meno rancori meno giochini.


Meno rischi.
Meno costi.

E beneficio assicurato.


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già...già...invece sai...MK, per me Quinty...è decisamente il mio tipo!
> Poi sai un conto è fantasticare una condizione ideale, che tutti sognamo, un conto è dover fare i conti con le miserie umane...siamo umani...e fatti così...


Però evadere dalla realtà tramite un amore del passato la trovo una variante rispetto al tradimento "classico", non trovi?


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Meno rischi.
> Meno costi.
> 
> E beneficio assicurato.


Mi manderanno definitivamente al rogo ma concordo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

a cagare, non al rogo.
C'è una bella differenza mk


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a cagare non al rogo.
> C'è una bella differenza mk


 
sto male  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















mk, stavolta te la sei cercata


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Però evadere dalla realtà tramite un amore del passato la trovo una variante rispetto al tradimento "classico", non trovi?


Molto pericolosa, se hai vissuto un grande amore, inizi a stramaledirti e a sognare tutto quello che poteva essere e non è stato...Una via pericolosissima...

Per questo io preferisco morire schiacciato dai rimorsi, 
Venire un giorno inchiodato ad una croce delle mie responsabilità....

Piuttosto che avere RIMPIANTI.

Sarei il classico uomo da " Ogni lasciata è persa" ( senza nessun riferimento all'utente persa...sia chiaro).


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi manderanno definitivamente al rogo ma concordo


Leggi un bellissimo libro... " Sesso e ragione" di Posner. Mi pare sia della Guanda...


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Leggi un bellissimo libro... " Sesso e ragione" di Posner. Mi pare sia della Guanda...


Ok, grazie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , così mi disintossico un po' dalla Vargas...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi manderanno definitivamente al rogo ma concordo


Beh,,,per una volta sono le Savonarola...a metterci sul rogo, ma io mia cara...preferirei venire decapitato assieme a te...e con un colpo di fortuna...quando le nostre teste ruzzoleranno...si scontreranno...e sarà un bacio di quelli fotonici...come dire...

Sulla cresta dell'onda fino alla fine...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

*sto male*



Asudem ha detto:


> a cagare, non al rogo.
> C'è una bella differenza mk


 


















































































  rimettiamoci assieme ti prego


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rimettiamoci assieme ti prego


 
eh no racchia...fora dai coglioni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












asu è impegnatissima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh no racchia...fora dai coglioni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che l'hai mandata via perché c'hai il ganzo


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che l'hai mandata via perché c'hai il ganzo


cercatene un'altra in chat
Meno rischi.
Meno costi.

E beneficio assicurato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cercatene un'altra in chat
> Meno rischi.
> Meno costi.
> 
> E beneficio assicurato


quoto


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh,,,per una volta sono le Savonarola...a metterci sul rogo, ma io mia cara...*preferirei venire decapitato assieme a te...e con un colpo di fortuna...quando le nostre teste ruzzoleranno...si scontreranno...e sarà un bacio di quelli fotonici...come dire...*
> 
> Sulla cresta dell'onda fino alla fine...


guarda, tutto sommato pure a noi andrebbe benissimo


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda, tutto sommato pure a noi andrebbe benissimo
















   a me no...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> a me no...


non sottovalutare il bacio fotonico...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> a me no...


le due testoline che rotolano e si uniscono in un ultimo  bacio fotonico non lo trovi romantico??
a me ha dato GIOIA solo a leggerlo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> a me no...


 
e se la mettessimo ai voti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





in un regime democratico dovrebbe avvenire così


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le due testoline che rotolano e si uniscono in un ultimo bacio fotonico non lo trovi romantico??
> a me ha dato GIOIA solo a leggerlo!!


Uè il la gioia già ce l'ho


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uè il la gioia già ce l'ho


ma quando ami vuoi che siano tutti felici!!


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uè il la gioia già ce l'ho


senza bacio fotonico è solo un surrogato


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza bacio fotonico è solo un surrogato


é ovvio!! la sua gioia le da' l'illusione che lei cerca


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> é ovvio!! la sua gioia le da' l'illusione che lei cerca


No no, fatti non parole chèrie.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No no, fatti non parole chèrie.



Come hai scritto tu : a te piace tanto stare sul pero


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

*giuro che non ho capito davvero*



MK ha detto:


> Uè* il la gioia* già ce l'ho


 
scusate, ma poi... in italiano... che cacchio vuol dire?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate, ma poi... in italiano... che cacchio vuol dire?


in italiano non lo so, in mkappese credo intenda che c'ha il ganzo


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in italiano non lo so, in mkappese credo intenda che c'ha il ganzo


la joie de vivre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in italiano non lo so, in mkappese credo intenda che c'ha il ganzo


ah ecco. grazie amor, mi sembra che balli qualche articolo e mi sono confusa


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> la joie de vivre


le caprice de dieu
cordon bleu
can can
allons enfant de la patrieeeeeeeeee
le jour de gloire est arrivèeeeeeeee


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le jour de gloire est arrivèeeeeeeee
















   da un bel pezzo...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> da un bel pezzo...


goditela.
certo, non avrai i baci fotonici ma che te ne frega??


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> da un bel pezzo...


toujours l'inattendu arrive


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> goditela.
> certo, non avrai i *baci fotonici* ma che te ne frega??


 ma cosa sono? Tipo alabarda spaziale?


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> su su che tutto si risolve....
> 
> beh... che anche il tuo lui avesse tradito lo scopro ora... ritiro tutto quello che ho detto a difesa dello stakanovista... *forse allora il rapporto funziona così.. uno io--- una tu- uno io-una tu... e tanto vale continuare questo punto*
> 
> ...


 
No, fello, il rapporto non funziona così. Lui mi ha tradita 9 anni fa, quando ero incinta del mio primo figlio, e poi anche i primi mesi dopo la nascita (sempre con la stessa persona). Io l'ho beccato, è scoppiato un casino, alla fine l'ho ripreso, ho cercato di capire il suo momento di svarionamento, è stata dura, ma alla fine l'ho superata. Sono passati 9 anni (ok, ok, 7 da quando poi l'ho fatto io, anzi no, 8 perché io non ci ho trombato subito con la'ltro, ma dopo un bel po' di mesi da quando avevamo riallacciato i rapporti). Comunque, tutto ciò per dirti che io non l'ho fatto per ripicca, altrimenti l'avrei fatto prima, non credi?

Riguardo il discorso "batteri" io ho sempre usato le mie precauzioni, don't worry.

Il discorso "poco sesso" è un discorso di vecchia data. Non credo abbia a che fare con i tradimenti. Non credo neanche che lui abbia un'amante, anche so ovviamente non posso esserne sicura al 100%, ma la mia sensazione è che non ci sia nessun'altra. L'altra volta l'avevo capito subito


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> toujours l'inattendu arrive


Tranquilla, ho lo scudo protettivo


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

*tiè*



Asudem ha detto:


> toujours l'inattendu arrive


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma cosa sono? Tipo alabarda spaziale?




















   devi chiederlo a Lord.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> toujours l'inattendu arrive


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ho lo scudo protettivo


spero anche lui


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Il discorso "poco sesso" è un discorso di vecchia data. Non credo abbia a che fare con i tradimenti. Non credo neanche che lui abbia un'amante, anche so ovviamente non posso esserne sicura al 100%, ma la mia sensazione è che non ci sia nessun'altra. L'altra volta l'avevo capito subito


Mah, anch'io la prima volta l'ho capito subito, la seconda è stato molto più attento.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>



toda gioia toda belessa


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Due lati diversi dello stesso fenomeno. Si può cercare il diversivo come si può cercare il grande amore. Di solito il diversivo ha un tempo limitato, dopo un paio di volte altro giro altra corsa (non sto parlando di escort ovviamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ecco. Logica stringente.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma cosa sono? Tipo alabarda spaziale?


 
funziona così.
vi decapitano insieme.
se c'avete culo cadendo le teste si trovano faccia a faccia e tu le cacci la lingua in gola.
poi crepi .


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> spero anche lui


Mi conosce molto bene, due anime gemelle...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma cosa sono? Tipo alabarda spaziale?


 
tipo raggi laser che sembrano fulmini


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Logica stringente.


va' che se ne imparano sempre qui dentro eh??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mi conosce molto bene, *due anime gemelle*...


mera curiosità: intendete procreare?


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma cosa sono? Tipo alabarda spaziale?


le cazzate che spara sono da Mazinga Zeta!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> le cazzate che spara sono da Mazinga Zeta!!!


scema! mi hai fatto partire la mentina


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mera curiosità: intendete procreare?


Ma nemmeno per idea... poi ormai sono out.


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per idea... poi ormai sono out.


Finalmente una risposta carica di buon senso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La cura sta sortendo i suoi effetti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per idea... *poi ormai sono out*.


 
esagerata


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerata


Fatti i caxxi tuoi


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Fatti i caxxi tuoi


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

ma perchè out mk?
non avresti voglia di un altro frugoletto per le mani?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> funziona così.
> vi decapitano insieme.
> se c'avete culo cadendo le teste si trovano faccia a faccia e tu le cacci la lingua in gola.
> poi crepi .


 bel cazzo di arma... meglio l'alabarda spaziale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Fatti i caxxi tuoi





























   mi hai fatto ridere in faccia alla collega


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè out mk?
> non avresti voglia di un altro frugoletto per le mani?


Prenota il test del DNA.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> le cazzate che spara sono da Mazinga Zeta!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Certo che me lo sono chiesta.
> 
> Anche stamattina gli ho chiesto: "Ma secondo te, onestamente, noi siamo una coppia felice?" E lui mi ha risposto di sì. A lui sta bene così. Non so cosa dirti. Ha avuto anni fa il suo momento di sbandamento, poi si è accomodato tranquillamente in questa vita così... piatta, ecco, non so quale altro aggettivo trovare. Piatta come coppia. Io dei bambini sono contentissima. Me li godo appieno, Lui no. Ma infatti io è della mia vita di coppia che non sono felice, per il resto sono molto contenta come mamma. E' che non mi basta


 Perché escludi la possibilità che tuo marito abbia un'amante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No non è normale. Ma mi sorge un dubbio. Sicura che tuo marito non abbia un'amante?








   oh cavolo! Abbiamo pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> interessante, a* questo punto mi viene da pensare che l'astinenza totale e lo stakanovismo possano nascondere un'amante di lui*
> boh... magari c'è una sorta di equilibrio nella coppia...
> ma sì, come diceva pasolini... "anche la leggerezza è un pregio".. se poi è "bilaterale"...
> occhio solo a bambini in adozione, bambini in arrivo e malattie
> ...


E tre...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tre...


guarda che lui era ironico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non stavo parlando di quello, parliamo del tradimento tanto per, di quello che accade per spezzare la monotonia o il disagio. Non è che le amanti o gli amanti ti bussano alla porta di casa. Il lavoro le chat gli impegni che ti portano lontano dalla famiglia. Può succedere, non dico a tutti ma può succedere. Il casino secondo me (lasciamo stare il discorso sulla morale sulla fedeltà eterna ecc.ecc. ) sta nella mancanza di chiarezza iniziale. E sono soprattutto gli uomini a non essere chiari, ma in conseguenza nostra. Voglio quello, me lo dai? No? Ok allora amici come prima. E invece corteggiano, fanno pensare che potrebbe esserci anche altro. Quando domando come mai facciano così mi viene risposto eh ma voi è quello che cercate, sempre e comunque. L'illusione.


 Tu la chiami illusione, altri la chiamano bisogno di relazione, anche sessuale, ma principalmente umana. Poi può accadere che ci sia chi sul rapporto umano ci costruisca fantastici castelli d'amore, ma il rapporto umano e affettivo lo vogliono tutti ...persino in un rapporto mercenario.
Allora c'è chi lo ammette, chi lo vuole chiamare amore, chi lo nega.
Ma se la raccntano nello stesso modo, anche se speculare, entrambi gli ultimi due.


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché escludi la possibilità che tuo marito abbia un'amante?


 
Credevo di aver risposto


Non posso escluderlo al 100% ma non credo che ce l'abbia.


L'altra volta l'ho beccato subito, l'avevo capito, c'erano tanti indizi. Adesso non ho mai nasato niente. Niente di niente. Magari è diventato più furbo, può anche darsi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli uomini corteggiano anche quando vogliono solo sesso perchè *sono poche le donne che accettano di essere solo quello*. Capisco il discorso di Lord sulle escort, meno menate meno rancori meno giochini.


Ma perché mai una persona (donna o uomo è uguale) dovrebbe accettare di essere usata qual sex toy?!!
Ma perché?
Ma chi si valuta così poco da pensare di non dover essere nemmeno pagata?


----------



## Old Quintina (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu la chiami illusione, altri la chiamano bisogno di relazione, anche sessuale, ma principalmente umana. Poi può accadere che ci sia chi sul rapporto umano ci costruisca fantastici castelli d'amore, ma il rapporto umano e affettivo lo vogliono tutti ...persino in un rapporto mercenario.
> Allora c'è chi lo ammette, chi lo vuole chiamare amore, chi lo nega.
> Ma se la raccntano nello stesso modo, anche se speculare, entrambi gli ultimi due.


 
Hai ragione. Principalmente umana. La mia non è una storia di sesso. C'è stato anche quello, è vero, ed è stato bellissimo. Ma non può essere solo sesso con tutta questa distanza.

Io sono felice anche solo quando ci mangiamo un cheeseburger insieme.

Ok, vivo in un mondo fantastico, alla mia età, con due figli, ecc., ma è così che mi sento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> No, fello, il rapporto non funziona così. Lui mi ha tradita 9 anni fa, quando ero incinta del mio primo figlio, e poi anche i primi mesi dopo la nascita (sempre con la stessa persona). Io l'ho beccato, è scoppiato un casino, alla fine l'ho ripreso, ho cercato di capire il suo momento di svarionamento, è stata dura, ma alla fine l'ho superata. Sono passati 9 anni (ok, ok, 7 da quando poi l'ho fatto io, anzi no, 8 perché io non ci ho trombato subito con la'ltro, ma dopo un bel po' di mesi da quando avevamo riallacciato i rapporti). Comunque, tutto ciò per dirti che io non l'ho fatto per ripicca, altrimenti l'avrei fatto prima, non credi?
> 
> Riguardo il discorso "batteri" io ho sempre usato le mie precauzioni, don't worry.
> 
> Il discorso "poco sesso" è un discorso di vecchia data. Non credo abbia a che fare con i tradimenti. Non credo neanche che lui abbia un'amante, anche so ovviamente non posso esserne sicura al 100%, ma la mia sensazione è che non ci sia nessun'altra. L'altra volta l'avevo capito subito


 E da cosa l'avevi capito?
Non pensi che ora possa essere diventato più attento a non fartelo capire?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E da cosa l'avevi capito?
> Non pensi che ora possa essere diventato più attento a non fartelo capire?


 
ma tutto questo perchè lavora tanto ??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tutto questo perchè lavora tanto ??


 Perché un uomo giovane non fa sesso da anni con la moglie, ma fisicamente non è impotente (v. attività autonoma con porno).


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché un uomo giovane non fa sesso da anni con la moglie, ma fisicamente non è impotente (*v. attività autonoma con porno)*.


minchia, persichè legge, ricorda e segna tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sembra lucianino.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> oh cavolo! Abbiamo pensato la stessa cosa...


 
chiamo un esorcista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chiamo un esorcista


 Grazie


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2009)

fellogicus ha detto:


> ...............
> vado a lavorare per cu non rispondo per un pò


 

....'stardo!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi mettere le farfalline  nelle mutande??


meglio un pitone


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meglio un pitone





















se chiamate l'esorista per persa diamo un'occhiatina anche a amore


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se chiamate l'esorista per persa diamo un'occhiatina anche a amore


vabbè, ma mica ha torto... vuoi mettere con le farfalle...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, ma mica *a* torto... vuoi mettere con le farfalle...




























ma che avete oggi??


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che avete oggi??


madonnina mi è scappato... invece di evidenziarmelo, correggi... fa la bravina...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2009)

ma chi vorrebbe delle farfalle nelle mutande?

poi che ci fai, le metti come decorazione alla string?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> madonnina mi è scappato... invece di evidenziarmelo, correggi... fa la bravina...


 
ormai il danno è fatto.
sai che è la seconda volta che sbagli le acca oggi? 
oh perozzino...


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ormai il danno è fatto.
> sai che è la seconda volta che sbagli le acca oggi?
> *oh perozzino*...


 anche tu... ho perozzino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma chissene... è fretta non ignoranza... però non siete punto gentili ad evidenziarlo così, racchie fetenti... mi sarei aspettato ben altro trattamento...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> madonnina mi è scappato... invece di evidenziarmelo, correggi... fa la bravina...





moltimodi ha detto:


> anche tu... ho perozzino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 da delle racchie fetenti cazzo volevi??
tiè


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> però non siete punto gentili ad evidenziarlo così, racchie fetenti... mi sarei aspettato ben altro trattamento...


 
ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pitticcu s'ignorantoni


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> anche tu... ho perozzino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma infatti nell'altro non ti si è detto niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




core...core ingrato


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da delle racchie fetenti cazzo volevi??
> tiè


 Vero, ma non avevo capito fino a che punto lo eravate... ora tutto è molto più chiaro...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, ma non avevo capito fino a che punto lo eravate... ora tutto è molto più chiaro...


ma..... hai fatto il test??


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma infatti *nell'altro non ti si è detto niente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Salvo spararmelo ad alzo zero col secondo... peggio ancora!


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma..... hai fatto il test??


 Non ne ho bisogno... so di essere un cazzo di genio!


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Salvo spararmelo ad alzo zero col secondo... peggio ancora!


sei troppo intelligente, di conseguenza hai il bigolo piccolo e trombi male 

	
	
		
		
	


	




capisci che a questo punto le buone maniere vanno a farsi catafottere


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei troppo intelligente, di conseguenza hai il bigolo piccolo e trombi male
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   ma chi lo dice! ... vedi che non hai capito il discorso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... gli intelligenti trombano bene, ma non puliscono il water...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

*eh no racchio*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice! ... vedi che non hai capito il discorso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, rileggi gli interventi:  

	
	
		
		
	


	




qi basso fesso ma gran trombatore
qi alto prevedibile ma scarso

carta canta.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, rileggi gli interventi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma questa è l'opinione di una sola... non certo la mia, se leggi. Minchia, andiamo bene, se dal post hai capito questo, comincia pianino col test... hai i neuroni in rodaggio... va bene la morra cinese o il tris


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

*oh minchia*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ma questa è l'opinione di una sola... non certo la mia, se leggi. Minchia, andiamo bene, se dal post hai capito questo, comincia pianino col test... hai i neuroni in rodaggio... va bene la morra cinese o il tris


scherzavo ne??


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scherzavo ne??


 uhè pure io, non c'è mica bisogno di precisarlo


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

per me non scherzavate affatto e vi stavate incazzando sul serio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












per me , ne avevate ben donde


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scherzavo ne??


e dai... dillo che lo pensi davvero, che ce l'abbia piccolo.

tanto lo pensiamo tutte, non credere di essere la sola


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me non scherzavate affatto e vi stavate incazzando sul serio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io no di certo... anche quando rispondo a tono, non mi incazzo con chi considero in un certo modo... strano che lo pensi.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e dai... dillo che lo pensi davvero, che ce l'abbia piccolo.
> 
> tanto lo pensiamo tutte, non credere di essere la sola


 Tutte no...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io no di certo... anche quando rispondo a tono, non mi incazzo con chi considero in un certo modo... strano che lo pensi.


oh perozzino ma te tu stai male oggi??
scherzavo, era chiaro.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




raga, lo ammetto spudoratamente....ho voglia di fumare


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutte no...


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh perozzino ma te tu stai male oggi??
> scherzavo, era chiaro..
> 
> 
> ...


 stanco... male no... ma stancoooo si


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh perozzino ma te tu stai male oggi??
> scherzavo, era chiaro..
> 
> 
> ...



Qualcosa in questi giorni devi essertelo già fumato....


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

*sto male...*



Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Qualcosa in questi giorni devi essertelo già fumato....


manco una paglia


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> manco una paglia


Delle sigarette posso fare a meno senza particolari problemi, dell'altro no....


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> raga, lo ammetto spudoratamente....ho voglia di fumare


 
raga, lo ammetto spudoratamente....ho voglia di otto ape


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Delle sigarette posso fare a meno senza particolari problemi, dell'altro no....


ma io sto diventando l'ascetina catartica!
non posso fumare nulla


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io sto diventando l'ascetina catartica!
> non posso fumare nulla


Morirei....


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Morirei....


secondo te quindi se smetti le sigare devi smettere anche le trombe ??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutte no...


 
ma allora non sei vergine come mi avevi detto


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma allora non sei vergine come mi avevi detto


 mai detto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Allora, con chi ti accompagni, svergognata? E poi sarei io a tradirti eh?


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo te quindi se smetti le sigare devi smettere anche le trombe ??


Mah... dipende se vuoi perdere solo il vizio delle sigarette no?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mah... dipende se vuoi perdere solo il vizio delle sigarette no?


 
chiaro, anche perchè le trombe non le considero un vizio.
però ci metti le sigarette...mica puoi farti purini


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiaro, anche perchè le trombe non le considero un vizio.
> però ci metti le sigarette...mica puoi farti purini
















  brava, non si può mica barare


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava, non si può mica barare


se non ti levi quell'avatar subito non rivolgermi più la parola racchia


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se non ti levi quell'avatar subito non rivolgermi più la parola racchia


mo perchè???
mi serve da monito per non farmi venire voglia


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiaro, anche perchè le trombe non le considero un vizio.
> però ci metti le sigarette...mica puoi farti purini


Vabbè che vuoi metterci dentro cicoria? Purtroppo il tabacco bisogna fumarselo...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè che vuoi metterci dentro cicoria? Purtroppo il tabacco bisogna fumarselo...


sai che una volta usavo le foglie di maria secche??
ma che parlo a fare con te...


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che una volta usavo le foglie di maria secche??
> ma che parlo a fare con te...


Buongustaia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mai detto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ti ho mai tradito con nessuno! mi sto conservando per il nostro matrimonio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non me l'hai detto ma me l'hai lasciato ampiamente intendere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo te quindi se smetti le sigare devi smettere anche le trombe ??


 
certo


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


suvvia, che vuoi che sia? devi smettere con qualsiasi cosa che faccia fumo, sennò mica vale sai?

piuttosto, hai piantato qualcosa?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> suvvia, che vuoi che sia? devi smettere con qualsiasi cosa che faccia fumo, sennò mica vale sai?
> 
> piuttosto, hai piantato qualcosa?


no, quest'anno non avevo voglia.
pigrotta che non sono altro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, quest'anno non avevo voglia.
> pigrotta che non sono altro


 
meglio. non hai nulla di buono a cui rinunciare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. ma il libro l'avete letto?


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meglio. non hai nulla di buono a cui rinunciare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quale?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meglio. non hai nulla di buono a cui rinunciare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me mancano una trentina di pagine.
Dice delle gran minchiate ma anche cose verissime e che a me aiutano a mantenere il proposito d smettere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quale?


ma come quale?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me mancano una trentina di pagine.
> *Dice delle gran minchiate* ma anche cose verissime e che a me aiutano a mantenere il proposito d smettere


critica feroce ed efficace


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come quale?


stavamo parlando di maria,.pensavo qualche manuale di coltivazione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stavamo parlando di maria,.pensavo qualche manuale di coltivazione


 










   no, io parlavo dello smettere con le sigarette

quando si parla di maria non capisci più nulla


----------



## MK (9 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché mai una persona (donna o uomo è uguale) dovrebbe accettare di essere usata qual sex toy?!!
> Ma perché?
> Ma chi si valuta così poco da pensare di non dover essere nemmeno pagata?


Sesso per sesso, che sex toy? Poi certo il minimo ci deve essere, non che tutti o tutte vadano bene eh. Sono le recriminazione del dopo che mi lasciano perplessa.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Settembre 2009)

OTTENTOTTI!
Ci sono news su Quintina?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> OTTENTOTTI!
> Ci sono news su Quintina?


signora , mi è una grassofila ?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> signora , mi è una grassofila ?


Amante dei cactus? Sì, ne ho tantissimi...


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Amante dei cactus? Sì, ne ho tantissimi...


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Ragazzi ho provato a pensare a mente fredda e razionalmente e mi sono quasi convinta a cercare davvero di salvare il salvabile. Mi avete fatto venire tanti dubbi sul mio "principe blu".

Però non so se sia davvero possibile. Voglio dire, è possibile ricostruire qualcosa dopo aver raccontato a qualcuno bugie per due anni?

Lo so che ho detto tante cose brutte su mio marito, ma comunque io provo tanto affetto per lui, ed è sempre il padre dei miei figli. E all'inizio ci amavamo tanto.

Ma è possibile recuperare? Dopo che gli ho mancato di rispetto per due anni?

Lui ha detto di essere disposto a fare terapia di coppia perché lui ci crede ancora nel nostro matrimonio. Ma per farlo devo confessare? Sono quasi sicura che se confessassi finirebbe tutto. Io a suo tempo l'avevo perdonato, con tanta fatica, ma anche perchè il nostro bambino era piccolo e io non volevo che crescesse senza padre e poi lui diceva di essere tanto pentito.

Mi date dei consigli? (vi prego: consigli, non attacchi, per favore)


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi ho provato a pensare a mente fredda e razionalmente e mi sono quasi convinta a cercare davvero di salvare il salvabile. *Mi avete fatto venire tanti dubbi sul mio "principe blu".*
> 
> *Però non so se sia davvero possibile. Voglio dire, è possibile ricostruire qualcosa dopo aver raccontato a qualcuno bugie per due anni?*
> 
> ...





















io credo proprio di si quintina.
se  lo desideri davvero non ti ferma nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi ho provato a pensare a mente fredda e razionalmente e mi sono quasi convinta a cercare davvero di salvare il salvabile. Mi avete fatto venire tanti dubbi sul mio "principe blu".
> 
> Però non so se sia davvero possibile. Voglio dire, è possibile ricostruire qualcosa dopo aver raccontato a qualcuno bugie per due anni?
> 
> ...


io credo proprio di si se entrambi lo volete.
Non devi affatto confessare. Non ce n'è bisogno secondo me..sarebbe solo una difficoltà ed una sofferenza in più da superare.
Armati di pazienza e parti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vedrai che se lo vuoi ci riesci a


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Coraggio Quintina, se pensi di amare ancora tuo marito prova a salvare la tua famiglia!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Ma si.....*

Ma si adesso che la "signora"ha capito di aver come amante un infido personaggio e non un principe azzurro che fa?Prova a salvare il salvabile...certo....complimenti vivissimi....d'altronde quando i sentimenti chiamano....!Che vergogna.....!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Oscuro, ci sono tre bambini coinvolti in questa faccenda. Due qui, uno di là...
Almeno un tentativo lasciamoglielo fare...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

Quoto Asu e Brugola.

Sono felicissima che siamo riuscite a farti capire che l'altro non è il tuo principe azzurro. 

E' già un bel risultato.

Prima di fare la pace con tuo marito tu hai pero' necessità di fare la pace con te stessa. Di ammettere che a volte si sbaglia. Ciò che è grave è PERSEVERARE, i due anni di errori finiscono qui, e adesso.

Non occorre che tu dica tutto al marito, occorre che tu FACCIA: che tu sorrida, sii presente in casa (con la testa oltre che con il corpo), che tu gli faccia capire (non occorrono consulenze di coppia per questo, eh!), che ci tieni a lui e alla vostra bella famiglia.

CORAGGIO!!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si adesso che la "signora"ha capito di aver come amante un infido personaggio e non un principe azzurro che fa?Prova a salvare il salvabile...certo....complimenti vivissimi....d'altronde quando i sentimenti chiamano....!Che vergogna.....!!


 tu che proponi, il suicidio?!!?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

C'è sempre l'omicidio, peraltro...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> C'è sempre l'omicidio, peraltro...








 sposami e facciamola finita con le altre!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Grande 82*

Proprongo una bella presa di coscienza....dichiarare al marito i propri misfatti...fare una bella valigia....e separarsi....!Capisco poco accomodante....troppo dignitoso e non conveniente....!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprongo una bella presa di coscienza....dichiarare al marito i propri misfatti...fare una bella valigia....e separarsi....!Capisco poco accomodante....troppo dignitoso e non *conveniente*....!!


 per chi?
per i figli?
per il marito? 
per lei?
per l'amante? 

Pensiamoci, oscuro.
perchè tu parli di una situazione lineare, tradimento- chiusura.
sai che a volte fa meno male?
vuoi mettere con la fatica di ricucire, trovare la strada, accondiscnedere, pulire gli armadi (reali e metaforici), mettere ordine... e rimettersi in gioco?
non è molto più facile mollare marito e figli e scappare in inghilterra?


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi ho provato a pensare a mente fredda e razionalmente e mi sono quasi convinta a cercare davvero di salvare il salvabile. Mi avete fatto venire tanti dubbi sul mio "principe blu".
> 
> Però non so se sia davvero possibile. Voglio dire, è possibile ricostruire qualcosa dopo aver raccontato a qualcuno bugie per due anni?
> 
> ...


Io non confesserei. Non tutti riescono a capire...credo che la confessione aprirebbe una voragine tra di voi, che sinceramente non vedo. E poi che devi confessare? L'amante l'hai frequentato poco...e neanche si ricorda di te.
Credo, anzi sono convinta che tu possa recuperare. Se è disposto a fare terapia di coppia, vuol dire che è disposto a mettersi in discussione.
Cominciate.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Per tutti*

Per lui che almeno sappia che è la sua dolce"signora"per i figli che cresceranno nella verità e non nella menzogna dietro un unione di facciata...e per la gentile "signora"che potra dar libero sfogo ad istinti e passioni...!Certo conviene a tutti...ma il prezzo è alto....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprongo una bella presa di coscienza....dichiarare al marito i propri misfatti...fare una bella valigia....e separarsi....!Capisco poco accomodante....troppo dignitoso e non conveniente....!!


uh che rigido che sei diventato ultimamente.
achtung!
aufstehen!
kameraden!


----------



## Old Iris2 (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per lui che almeno sappia che è la sua dolce"signora"per i figli che cresceranno nella verità e non nella menzogna dietro un unione di facciata...e per la gentile "signora"che potra dar libero sfogo ad istinti e passioni...!Certo conviene a tutti...ma il prezzo è alto....!!


Ma non dire minchiate!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Anna*

Rigido?Realista...direi...!!E se incominciassimo tutti a non farci andar bene le cose storte....si respirerebbe aria pulita....e magari daremmo un esempio migliore....a noi stessi e alle nuove generazioni....!E cazzo arriva il momento che un dice basta?Arriva il momento che dice:QUESTO NON VA BENE?Se no va bene tutto....e allora tutto è possibile,tutto è credibile,tutto è giusto.....e ci facciam ragioni a nostra convenienza come vedo spesso accadere qui dentro e altrove....!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Iris*

Se le cose serie le dici tu...contento di dir minchiate....!!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per lui che almeno sappia che è la sua dolce"signora"per i figli che cresceranno nella verità e non nella menzogna dietro un unione di facciata...e per la gentile "signora"che potra dar libero sfogo ad istinti e passioni...!Certo conviene a tutti...ma il prezzo è alto....!!


te ne dico un'altra: e se parlano e si chiariscono?
e se lei si impegna nel matrimonio?
e se il matrimonio trova nuovo stimolo e rinasce l'amore?
e se lui smette di farsi le amanti o di amare solo il lavoro?
e se lei smette coi film e inizia a vivere la vita vera?
e se ritrovano la coppia, rendendo anche più sereni i figli, non per perbenismo, ma per volersi dare un'altra chance?
nulla è giusto o ammissibile totalmente, ma almeno sapere di averci provato può aiutare... TUTTI.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Grande*

E se vinco 150 mil di euro?e se vadi a far un provino nel milan e mi prendono?E se domani mi ricrescono i capelli neri invece che brizzolati? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Se se...poi la vita passa...e sull tomba scriveranno se....


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se vinco 150 mil di euro?e se vadi a far un provino nel milan e mi prendono?E se domani mi ricrescono i capelli neri invece che brizzolati?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sempre meglio che MAI......


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2009)

*Grande*

Meglio la fine....perchè dopo una fine...può sempre esserci un inizio migliore,più consapevole,un inizio più trasparente e pulito....con i se troveremo sempre un buon motivo per restare nello sporco....e adagiarsi nel putridume...!!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sposami e *facciamola finita con le altre*!


 
vedi che sei la solita ambivalente! Sgrunf!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Io non confesserei. Non tutti riescono a capire...credo che la confessione aprirebbe una voragine tra di voi, che sinceramente non vedo. E poi che devi confessare? L'amante l'hai frequentato poco...e neanche si ricorda di te.
> Credo, anzi sono convinta che tu possa recuperare. Se è disposto a fare terapia di coppia, vuol dire che è disposto a mettersi in discussione.
> Cominciate.


Quoto Iris....ricorda che ci sono cose solo tue, cose solo di tuo marito e cose solo di te e di tuo marito. Investi su quelle. Ma fai una buona trattativa, per me il matrimonio è il luogo del compromesso. 

Taci...o buttala nella fantasia...me ne dice tante anche mia moglie...ma io non ci credo...e anzi...quando fa così...la giro...e....(stop mi censuro)...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio la fine....perchè dopo una fine...può sempre esserci un inizio migliore,più consapevole,un inizio più trasparente e pulito....con i se troveremo sempre un buon motivo per restare nello sporco....e adagiarsi nel putridume...!!


ma dai Oscuro, qualce putridume, la vera vita di tanti di noi sposati...uffa...ma non vedi...che chi sogna il principe azzurro poi la prende nel chiulo? Se lei dice.." Ok sei un povero stronzo, ma ti amo lo stesso..." é meglio sai?


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Ragazzi vi posso chiedere un'altra cosa?

Secondo voi veramente non sono poi così responsabile della sua rottura con la moglie? Qualcuno di voi (non mi ricordo più, scusate) mi aveva detto che per me era gratificante pensarlo, ma vi assicuro che non è affatto così. Io mi sento davvero una merda al pensiero. E' successo anche a me che una abbia provato a "fregarmi" il marito. Non ne vado affatto fiera. Sono stata egoista, questo lo so, però non è che sono così fredda e calcolatrice. Per farla breve: voi credete che se ha lasciato la moglie è stato perché dietro c'erano altre cose? Stavano insieme da 15 anni (13 e 1/2 quando io e lui abbiamo riallacciato i rapporti), possibile che i problemi siano saltati fuori tutti insieme? In effetti ho letto che è una cosa abbastanza comune che le coppie che aspettano tanti anni di adottare un figlio poi dopo poco tempo che finalmente gli viene dato il bambino scoppiano. Come anche quelli che provano anni e anni ad avere figli e poi alla fine ci riescono e poi sclerano e si lasciano. Insomma, secondo voi davvero non l'ha fatto per me, ma per se? Perché questo pensiero mi sta schiacciando, io lo so che ho fatto una cosa spreggggggggevole a lei, e soprattutto a quel bambino, soprattutto io che sono una mamma e che quindi dovrei rispettare le altre mamme. Insomma, non mi sento affatto gratificata. Non so come posso provare a far funzionare il mio matrimonio sentendo questa responsabilità di aver mandato a rotoli il suo. Mi sento... come dire... un po' in debito nei suoi confronti. Non è l'espressione giusta, lo so, ma ci va vicino.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi vi posso chiedere un'altra cosa?
> 
> Secondo voi veramente non sono poi così responsabile della sua rottura con la moglie? Qualcuno di voi (non mi ricordo più, scusate) mi aveva detto che per me era gratificante pensarlo, ma vi assicuro che non è affatto così. Io mi sento davvero una merda al pensiero. E' successo anche a me che una abbia provato a "fregarmi" il marito. Non ne vado affatto fiera. Sono stata egoista, questo lo so, però non è che sono così fredda e calcolatrice. Per farla breve: voi credete che se ha lasciato la moglie è stato perché dietro c'erano altre cose? Stavano insieme da 15 anni (13 e 1/2 quando io e lui abbiamo riallacciato i rapporti), possibile che i problemi siano saltati fuori tutti insieme? In effetti ho letto che è una cosa abbastanza comune che le coppie che aspettano tanti anni di adottare un figlio poi dopo poco tempo che finalmente gli viene dato il bambino scoppiano. Come anche quelli che provano anni e anni ad avere figli e poi alla fine ci riescono e poi sclerano e si lasciano. Insomma, secondo voi davvero non l'ha fatto per me, ma per se? Perché questo pensiero mi sta schiacciando, io lo so che ho fatto una cosa spreggggggggevole a lei, e soprattutto a quel bambino, soprattutto io che sono una mamma e che quindi dovrei rispettare le altre mamme. Insomma, non mi sento affatto gratificata. Non so come posso provare a far funzionare il mio matrimonio sentendo questa responsabilità di aver mandato a rotoli il suo. Mi sento... come dire... un po' in debito nei suoi confronti. Non è l'espressione giusta, lo so, ma ci va vicino.


non preoccuparti di loro quint, pensa a te e  tuo marito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi vi posso chiedere un'altra cosa?
> 
> Secondo voi veramente non sono poi così responsabile della sua rottura con la moglie?


se non fossi stata tu oggi, sarebbe stata un'altra domani.


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Angelo sono contenta che ti sia ammorbidita nei miei confronti.

Spero che tu ti sia convinta che non sono un clone.

Grazie per i consigli ragazzi. Ci ho messo un po' a capire le dinamiche dei vostri messaggi (ancora non ci sono riuscita del tutto), comunque grazie davvero


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

PS Davvero Lord è un prof universitario? Allora siamo colleghi!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> *Angelo sono contenta che ti sia ammorbidita nei miei confronti.*
> 
> Spero che tu ti sia convinta che non sono un clone.
> 
> Grazie per i consigli ragazzi. Ci ho messo un po' a capire le dinamiche dei vostri messaggi (ancora non ci sono riuscita del tutto), comunque grazie davvero


 
è aggressiva ma in fondo è un buon diavolo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è aggressiva ma in fondo è un buon diavolo












che cretinetta


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Ha ragione Asu


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> PS Davvero Lord è *un prof universitario*? !


 
no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ha ragione Asu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> PS Davvero Lord è un prof universitario? Allora siamo colleghi!


io non so neanche se esiste davvero. spero di no


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Angelo come fai a mettere tutti quei disegni/foto?

Scusate l'ignoranza... prof.universitaria ma di tutt'altro


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale, sei aggressiva e maleducata!!
ha ragione il prof trombone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Angelo come fai a mettere tutti quei disegni/foto?
> 
> Scusate l'ignoranza... prof.universitaria ma di tutt'altro


li cerchi su internet e fai copia e incolla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> angelodelmale, sei aggressiva e maleducata!!
> ha ragione il prof trombone


 
Asudem dopo che la fai ricorda di pulirti


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Ma cosa cerchi?

Tipo digiti "Ma vai a cagare"

Oppure "scoiattolo con le palle grosse"







Almeno ho imparato a mettere la risata! E' già un passo avanti


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma cosa cerchi?
> 
> Tipo digiti "Ma vai a cagare"
> 
> ...


è che prima eri meno allegra


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma cosa cerchi?
> 
> Tipo digiti "Ma vai a cagare"
> 
> ...


 

ho cercato, in immagini, "ma vai a cagare"  

	
	
		
		
	


	









dello scoiattolo mi ha dato il link bruco


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

Angelo, corri!!
stai per perdere il tuo autobus!!


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

E' che sono un po' depressa...


Ma se digito "carta igienica a grattugia" mi viene fuori quella foto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Angelo, corri!!
> stai per perdere il tuo autobus!!


 
di nuovo non c'è una mazza


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

repetita iuvant


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> E' che sono un po' depressa...
> 
> 
> Ma se digito "carta igienica a grattugia" mi viene fuori quella foto?


 
anche la carta è venuta fuori con ma vai a cagare


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> repetita iuvant


 
.


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Ci sono riuscita!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ci sono riuscita!


abbiamo creato un mostro


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> .


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non fossi stata tu oggi, sarebbe stata un'altra domani.


vabbè,
però oggi è oggi


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Quindi Amore? Vuoi dire che è tutta colpa mia?


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Sì, lo so che è colpa mia.

Unica cosa a mia discolpa (mia discolpa nei suoi confronti, non in quelli di ciò che ho fatto io alla MIA famiglia, ma per ciò che ha fatto lui alla SUA):

è sempre stato lui a prendere l'aereo e a venire da me quando io ero all'estero (io due o tre volte all'anno vado via per partecipare a dei congressi). Io non l'ho mai obbligato, nè spinto. Ha deciso lui di sua iniziativa. Non l'ho sedotto. Non è una grande scusa, lo so, ma le cose sono andate così.

Adesso scusate ma devo proprio andare:







PS Quel "Screw you" non è rivolto a nessuno di voi. E' solo che io adoro Eric Cartman


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 
amore ti avevo dato una risposta bellissima ma il server me l'ha oscurata perché c'era scritto ******o. poi questo pc di merda mi ha boicottato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




replico da casa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Sì, lo so che è colpa mia.
> 
> Unica cosa a mia discolpa (mia discolpa nei suoi confronti, non in quelli di ciò che ho fatto io alla MIA famiglia, ma per ciò che ha fatto lui alla SUA):
> 
> ...


 
tu le colpe le hai (e ne hai) solo nei confronti della tua famiglia. non dell'altra. all'altra non dovevi pensare tu.


----------



## Old Alexantro (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> l'ho ricontattato, perché volevo sapere come stava.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Quindi Amore? Vuoi dire che è tutta colpa mia?


tutta la colpa di cosa?

di aver cercato reiteratamente il tuo ex anche se non vi vedevate da tempo?
di aver tradito tuo marito?
di aver volontariamente e pervicacemente cercato e trovato il modo per mettere a rischio la tua famiglia?

SI

di aver fatto del male a quella donna?

no, o almeno non del tutto
non volontariamente, che forse è peggio

ed è vero che, probabilmente,  se non fossi stata tu sarebbe stata un'altra
perche lui è uno dei tanti ominicchi e pdm

ma nell'oggi il suo pdm hai cercato di prendertelo tu
(e non è detto che nel prossimo futuro non cambi di nuovo idea)

del prevedibile dolore te ne sei fregata

come farai per lei o per altre se ci sarà un'altra volta
e per cosa?
per un'idea (plausibilmente sbagliata) che ti eri fatta 
di rispolverare un passato che rendesse più sopportabile il tuo presente

d'altronde non hai pensato a tuo marito,
non ai tuoi figli
figurati se potevi pensare a lei

hai pensato solo a te
non c'è altro da dire

eppoi preferisco non parlare di colpa ma di responsabilità


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ragazzi vi posso chiedere un'altra cosa?
> 
> Secondo voi veramente non sono poi così responsabile della sua rottura con la moglie? Qualcuno di voi (non mi ricordo più, scusate) mi aveva detto che per me era gratificante pensarlo, ma vi assicuro che non è affatto così. Io mi sento davvero una merda al pensiero. E' successo anche a me che una abbia provato a "fregarmi" il marito. Non ne vado affatto fiera. Sono stata egoista, questo lo so, però non è che sono così fredda e calcolatrice. Per farla breve: voi credete che se ha lasciato la moglie è stato perché dietro c'erano altre cose? Stavano insieme da 15 anni (13 e 1/2 quando io e lui abbiamo riallacciato i rapporti), possibile che i problemi siano saltati fuori tutti insieme? In effetti ho letto che è una cosa abbastanza comune che le coppie che aspettano tanti anni di adottare un figlio poi dopo poco tempo che finalmente gli viene dato il bambino scoppiano. Come anche quelli che provano anni e anni ad avere figli e poi alla fine ci riescono e poi sclerano e si lasciano. Insomma, secondo voi davvero non l'ha fatto per me, ma per se? Perché questo pensiero mi sta schiacciando, io lo so che ho fatto una cosa spreggggggggevole a lei, e soprattutto a quel bambino, soprattutto io che sono una mamma e che quindi dovrei rispettare le altre mamme. Insomma, non mi sento affatto gratificata. Non so come posso provare a far funzionare il mio matrimonio sentendo questa responsabilità di aver mandato a rotoli il suo. Mi sento... come dire... un po' in debito nei suoi confronti. Non è l'espressione giusta, lo so, ma ci va vicino.


Ascolta il nonno pinciatore qua! Non hai NESSUNA responsabilità...anzi stai commettendo un peccato di presunzione mica da poco. Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni. Mica gli hai detto..." Te la mollo solo se tu prima molli la tua famiglia!" O sbaglio? Se poi tu sei stata solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...sono solo e sempre cazzi suoi. Tu devi rispondere per la tua parte. Anzi, sei fin troppo onesta. E troppo scrupolosa.

Vai in pace...
Lord ti assolve...
Poi se ti senti sola e trascurata...parlane con lord in mp...
E vedrai che tutto si aggiusta...
Ma NON lasciare tuo marito...che poi piangi lacrime amarissime... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Stai attenta a quel meccanismo diabolico...che dice..." é andata male anche a noi , benvenuta!"

Ora vai soldato e combatti...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tutta la colpa di cosa?
> 
> di aver cercato reiteratamente il tuo ex anche se non vi vedevate da tempo?
> di aver tradito tuo marito?
> ...


Ma porco di quel mondo...ovvio che ha pensato solo a lei...e come darle torto? Per una volta nella vita si è egoisti e allora giù botte...ma per carità...

Anche lui del resto poteve dirle...con un bel sospiro..." Mi piacerebbe tanto rivederti, ma sai, non è una bella idea, sono sposatissimoissimoissimo che più non si può, e non mi va di fare qualcosa di nascosto dalla mia compagna"....

Quindi chi è causa del suo mal...pianga sè stesso...

Ma figuriamoci se ami l'uomo di un'altra...se pensi all'altra...ma figuriamoci...piuttosto se sai che è impegnato...sai che non potrai certo averlo tutto per te. Tutto qua. 

E per tante...questa è garanzia.
Non limite.

Ma figuriamoci...

Ok...io vengo dall'altra metà delle cose, quella che vi ostinate a non considerare mai, perchè vi fa comodo. Ma è così limitante...


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

*Quintina*

non confessare, non servirebbe a nulla se non a incasinare ulteriormente la situazione. Però oggi è la giornata dei dubbi... va bene la riflessione ma... non è che l'altro stia battendo la ritirata e quindi...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> PS Davvero Lord è un prof universitario? Allora siamo colleghi!


Sai...è per questo che appariamo così stupidi...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ...ovvio che ha pensato solo a lei...e come darle torto? Per una volta nella vita si è egoisti e allora giù botte.....


le prime 5 parole del tuo post
(per te che dimostri di non essere un'aquila, sarebbero quelle che precedono la parte de me riportata)
si configurano come bestemmia

credo tu l'abbia già fatto
e lo trovo fortemente inopportuno

se potessi (e non so se puoi) darti una regolata, te ne sarei grata

sugli altri contenuti dei tuoi post,
ti rispondo solo quando trovo qualcosa che, almeno lontanamento, sia degno di questo nome


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Stai attenta a quel meccanismo diabolico...che dice..." é andata male anche a noi , benvenuta!"


Ma va' a cagare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma va' a cagare.



o se volesse seguire lo spiraglio che gli è già stato suggerito


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

a me però Lord è simpatico


ha fatto qualcosa di cui non sono al corrente?


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Ah, visto che mi avete insegnato a mettere le foto, mi insegnate anche a mettere l'avatar? Grazie. Scusate l'ignoranza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> a me però Lord è simpatico
> 
> 
> ha fatto qualcosa di cui non sono al corrente?




beata te...

per l'avatar scegli l'immagine, salvala su disco, vadi su USERC CP -> MODIFICA AVATAR -> scegli avatar personalizzato -> sfoglia ecc ecc


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> a me però Lord è simpatico


Se vuoi è in omaggio per tutti i nuovi utenti.


La frase che gli ho quotato è un concentrato di disprezzo, cattiveria e derisione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> S*e vuoi è in omaggio per tutti i nuovi utenti.
> *
> 
> La frase che gli ho quotato è un concentrato di disprezzo, cattiveria e derisione.


essendo questi più di uno che si fa? lo si regala a tranci?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> essendo questi più di uno che si fa? lo si regala a tranci?


Ma anche tutto intero al miglior offerente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma anche tutto intero al miglior offerente.


meno male. mi dà fastidio il sangue 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mo' voglio vedere chi offre qualcosa.

tentiamo con un'asta al ribasso tipo youbid?


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

*avatar*

grazie Angelo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> grazie Angelo


di niente


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

in effetti devo ringraziarvi un po' tutti peché da quando vi ho scoperti mi sento un po' meno inchiodata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> in effetti devo ringraziarvi un po' tutti peché da quando vi ho scoperti mi sento un po' meno inchiodata


inchiodata in che senso?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma va' a cagare.


Quanto scommetti...che salvo Quintina da insani progetti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Guarda Bruco...che sono Faust


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Quanto scommetti...che salvo Quintina da insani progetti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perché quintina ha bisogno di medioman, per essere salvata.

ma magari fossi medioman.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Quanto scommetti...che salvo Quintina da insani progetti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non fare lo spiritoso.
Io nel mio piccolo sto qui anche per poter aiutare qualcuno che vive la mia stessa situazione e leggere che (tra le altre)  consiglio di mollare i coniugi (perchè il senso era questo) perchè io per prima ho un matrimonio sfasciato alle spalle, lo trovo molto offensivo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Non fare lo spiritoso.
> Io nel mio piccolo sto qui anche per poter aiutare qualcuno che vive la mia stessa situazione e leggere che (tra le altre) consiglio di mollare i coniugi (perchè il senso era questo) perchè io per prima ho un matrimonio sfasciato alle spalle, lo trovo molto offensivo.


Maddai...dicevo in senso ironico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La tua situazione mi sembra molto diversa...comunque...ho la percezione che il marito di Quinty sia un uomo con le palle...non uno sfigato...perdigiorno...trombaracchie...o per lo meno, non uno che va a piangere dalla moglie, o che non sa cosa fare...ecc...ecc...ecc...


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

inchiodata nel senso sfigata che si piange addosso tutto il tempo

e anche nel senso che forse sto fantasticando un po' meno


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Maddai...dicevo in senso ironico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stavolta te la passo, ma solo per quel _trombaracchie_.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Stavolta te la passo, ma solo per quel _trombaracchie_.



perché? le racchie non hanno diritto di fare sesso? il trombaracchie cosa è?
come fai a passargliela?


----------



## Old Quintina (10 Settembre 2009)

Lord mio marito ha tanti lati positivi, primo tra tutti mi stima e mi  incoraggia molto nelle mie scelte lavorative. Anni fa ho mollato un lavoro che mi faceva guadagnare un pacco di soldi ma non mi gratificava granché, e ora guadagno un quarto di quanto non guadagnassi prima ma mi sento molto più gratificata. E lui mi ha sempre appoggiata in questo (certo non sa che quando vado ai congressi mi vedo con il mio vecchio amore, altrimenti forse mi avrebbe incoraggiata di meno - che faccina devo mettere qui???? qual è la faccina della stronza???)

Vorrei riuscire a fare come facevo prima, a mettere sulla bilancia le cose positive e quelle negative, e vedere con lucidità che in fondo quelle positive fanno valere la pena di sopportare quelle negative. E' che dopo aver ri-sentito il batticuore e le farfalle (nelle mutande dicevate voi?), non è poi così facile farlo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché? le racchie non hanno diritto di fare sesso? il trombaracchie cosa è?
> come fai a passargliela?


Perchè il trombaracchie è il mio ex marito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lord mio marito ha tanti lati positivi, primo tra tutti mi stima e mi  incoraggia molto nelle mie scelte lavorative. Anni fa ho mollato un lavoro che mi faceva guadagnare un pacco di soldi ma non mi gratificava granché, e ora guadagno un quarto di quanto non guadagnassi prima ma mi sento molto più gratificata. E lui mi ha sempre appoggiata in questo (certo non sa che quando vado ai congressi mi vedo con il mio vecchio amore, altrimenti forse mi avrebbe incoraggiata di meno - che faccina devo mettere qui???? qual è la faccina della stronza???)
> 
> Vorrei riuscire a fare come facevo prima, a mettere sulla bilancia le cose positive e quelle negative, e vedere con lucidità che in fondo quelle positive fanno valere la pena di sopportare quelle negative. E' che dopo aver ri-sentito il batticuore e le farfalle (nelle mutande dicevate voi?), non è poi così facile farlo



le farfalle guada che non sono eterne. vale la pena di mandare tutto all'aria per qualcosa di transitorio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Perchè il trombaracchie è il mio ex marito...


ha poca importanza chi sia. è offensivo. verso le.... racchie, non verso tuo marito. oggi lord ha dato e continua a dare il peggio di sè. e io francamente non ne voglio più fare passare una. sono nauseata dal suo comportamento o meglio dal suo non sapersi comportare-rapportare civilmente.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha poca importanza chi sia. è offensivo. verso le.... racchie, non verso tuo marito. oggi lord ha dato e continua a dare il peggio di sè. e io francamente non ne voglio più fare passare una. sono nauseata dal suo comportamento o meglio dal suo non sapersi comportare-rapportare civilmente.


Angelo, quel "trombaracchie" era riferito esclusivamente a lui...
Se la "mia" racchia si offende...poco male. Così impara ad aprir le cosce con gli uomini sposati che hanno in casa un bimbo di tre mesi.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lord mio marito ha tanti lati positivi, primo tra tutti mi stima e mi incoraggia molto nelle mie scelte lavorative. Anni fa ho mollato un lavoro che mi faceva guadagnare un pacco di soldi ma non mi gratificava granché, e ora guadagno un quarto di quanto non guadagnassi prima ma mi sento molto più gratificata. E lui mi ha sempre appoggiata in questo (certo non sa che quando vado ai congressi mi vedo con il mio vecchio amore, altrimenti forse mi avrebbe incoraggiata di meno - che faccina devo mettere qui???? qual è la faccina della stronza???)
> 
> Vorrei riuscire a fare come facevo prima, a mettere sulla bilancia le cose positive e quelle negative, e vedere con lucidità che in fondo quelle positive fanno valere la pena di sopportare quelle negative. E' che dopo aver ri-sentito il batticuore e le farfalle (nelle mutande dicevate voi?), non è poi così facile farlo


Si fa e si tace. Buona la tua analisi economica. Il marito è sempre il marito. Amali tutti, ma ricorda ne hai sposato uno. Pensa sempre  a quelle che si trascinano per una vita un ominicchio e alla fine vengono buttate via per la prima stronzetta che passa. Quelli sono i veri guai.

Ma non tirare fuori troppo gli scheletri dall'armadio.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Pensa sempre a quelle che si trascinano per una vita un ominicchio e alla fine vengono buttate via per la prima stronzetta che passa.


Dal momento che questi sembrano interventi trasversali per colpire un po' ndo cojo cojo, ti ricordo che gli ominicchi in questioni sono stati buttati fuori di casa a pedate nel culo...
Tanto per specificare...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Lord mio marito ha tanti lati positivi, primo tra tutti mi stima e mi incoraggia molto nelle mie scelte lavorative. Anni fa ho mollato un lavoro che mi faceva guadagnare un pacco di soldi ma non mi gratificava granché, e ora guadagno un quarto di quanto non guadagnassi prima ma mi sento molto più gratificata. E lui mi ha sempre appoggiata in questo (certo non sa che quando vado ai congressi mi vedo con il mio vecchio amore, altrimenti forse mi avrebbe incoraggiata di meno - che faccina devo mettere qui???? qual è la faccina della stronza???)
> 
> Vorrei riuscire a fare come facevo prima, a mettere sulla bilancia le cose positive e quelle negative, e vedere con lucidità che in fondo quelle positive fanno valere la pena di sopportare quelle negative. E' che dopo aver ri-sentito il batticuore e le farfalle (nelle mutande dicevate voi?), non è poi così facile farlo


 
non è facile perché per te la tua casa è con tuo marito. fine del raccontarsi che l'altro è l'amore.
forse, prima di raccontare al tuo amante la fiaba dell'amore che manca, la hai raccontata a te stessa, e adesso capisci che non ha senso dire amore quando sarebbe meglio dire ho voglia di un gianduiotto. ti sei tolta uno sfizio. prendi su e porta a casa, ovviamente con l'auspicata consapevolezza che l'altro per te è stato solo uno sfizio.


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2009)

*lord*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Si fa e si tace. Buona la tua analisi economica. Il marito è sempre il marito. Amali tutti, ma ricorda ne hai sposato uno. Pensa sempre a quelle che si trascinano per una vita un ominicchio e alla fine vengono buttate via per la prima stronzetta che passa. Quelli sono i veri guai.
> 
> Ma non tirare fuori troppo gli scheletri dall'armadio.


Posso capire i tuoi incoraggiamenti, ma non facciamo l'apologia della trasgressione.  
La nostrra amica fa molto bene a considerare le qualità del marito ma farebbe assai meglio a non socializzare troppo con ex e non. 
La considerazione dovrebbe passare prima dal rispetto e poi dalla gratitudine.
Buon per lei e che si tenga stretto un marito tanto valido, avrebbe qualche difficoltà a trovare amanti di tanto spessore, ma si sà, agli amanti si chiede tutto meno che le qualità che deve avere un compagno di vita quotidiano che c'é sempre, specie quando ci deve essere, e non deve rappresentarsi in un ruolo soprattutto seducente ed attraente.
Quanto sopra sia detto senza polemica ma prestando un occhio al "culo" che a volte si ha nel matrimonio e del quale si tiene poco conto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Dal momento che questi sembrano interventi trasversali per colpire un po' ndo cojo cojo, ti ricordo che gli ominicchi in questioni sono stati buttati fuori di casa a pedate nel culo...
> Tanto per specificare...


Parlavo di situazioni in generale...non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è facile perché per te la tua casa è con tuo marito. fine del raccontarsi che l'altro è l'amore.
> forse, prima di raccontare al tuo amante la fiaba dell'amore che manca, la hai raccontata a te stessa, e adesso capisci che non ha senso dire amore quando sarebbe meglio dire ho voglia di un gianduiotto. ti sei tolta uno sfizio. prendi su e porta a casa, ovviamente con l'auspicata consapevolezza che l'altro per te è stato solo uno sfizio.


Quoto...tra veci a se intendemo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Poi sai con il gianduiotto...non si scherza...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso capire i tuoi incoraggiamenti, ma non facciamo l'apologia della trasgressione.
> La nostrra amica fa molto bene a considerare le qualità del marito ma farebbe assai meglio a non socializzare troppo con ex e non.
> La considerazione dovrebbe passare prima dal rispetto e poi dalla gratitudine.
> Buon per lei e che si tenga stretto un marito tanto valido, avrebbe qualche difficoltà a trovare amanti di tanto spessore, ma si sà, agli amanti si chiede tutto meno che le qualità che deve avere un compagno di vita quotidiano che c'é sempre, specie quando ci deve essere, e non deve rappresentarsi in un ruolo soprattutto seducente ed attraente.
> ...


Come non quotarti...si ok, poi un amante uomo che ha un sacco di tempo libero...forse...tanta voglia di lavorare non ha...


----------



## Old Quintina (11 Settembre 2009)

Ieri sera ho trombato con mio marito

mi sono scese due lacrime mentre lo facevo

per fortuna non se n'è accorto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> I*eri sera ho trombato co*n mio marito
> 
> mi sono scese due lacrime mentre lo facevo
> 
> per fortuna non se n'è accorto


ammazza oh che trasporto romantico...


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho trombato con mio marito
> 
> mi sono scese due lacrime mentre lo facevo
> 
> per fortuna non se n'è accorto


A me invece fa molta tristezza leggere che hai trombato con tuo marito anzichè aver fatto l'amore. Sarà una questione di forma ma a me sembra che così tu abbia solo sfogato certi istinti animaleschi senza provare nulla per lui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  magari sbaglio, se ho frainteso ti chiedo scusa


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Già, che brutta espressione. Va bene per gli amanti, non per i padri dei nostri figli.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho trombato con mio marito
> 
> mi sono scese due lacrime mentre lo facevo
> 
> per fortuna non se n'è accorto


Due lacrime per chi o per cosa?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Mi associo alla perplessità sull'uso del termine...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già, che brutta espressione. Va bene per gli amanti, non per i padri dei nostri figli.





ingenua ha detto:


> A me invece fa molta tristezza leggere che hai trombato con tuo marito anzichè aver fatto l'amore. Sarà una questione di forma ma a me sembra che così tu abbia solo sfogato certi istinti animaleschi senza provare nulla per lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi associo alla perplessità sull'uso del termine...


mamma mia....ma dai. 
Michelle!! e che è???
Io usavo il termine anche col mio ex marito e non mi sembrava di sfogare certi (?) animaleschi istinti...( non la sentivo da una vita questa frase.....)
Non credo di avere mai detto "ho fatto l'amore" in vita mia. Eppure è  quello.
A me "trombare" piace perchè è allegro e giocoso.
Non perplimetevi amiche mie


----------



## Old Quintina (11 Settembre 2009)

avete ragione, scusate per il termine, no, non ho sfogato istinti animaleschi... non sono davvero una cagnetta in calore....

poi è vero, con il termine "trombare" mi viene in mente tutt'altra cosa

Ho sbagliato, scusate!

Mi sono congiunta carnalmente con mio marito? (scherzo)

Ho fatto l'amore... forse... non so....

Ho avuto un rapporto, ecco, forse questo si avvicina di più.

Non è stata una cosa eclatante, ecco. Per questo non è giusto né il termine "trombare" ma neanche "fare l'amore".

Forse pretendo troppo. Un passo alla volta, forse è la cosa migliore. Se non mi scoppia prima la testa.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ho avuto un rapporto, ecco, forse questo si avvicina di più.
> 
> Non è stata una cosa eclatante, ecco. Per questo non è giusto né il termine "trombare" ma neanche "fare l'amore".
> 
> ...


Sì, un passo alla volta. Con le lacrime ci credo che... Ma l'iniziativa è partita da chi?


----------



## Old Quintina (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, un passo alla volta. Con le lacrime ci credo che... Ma l'iniziativa è partita da chi?


 

da me, come sempre


le lacrime ultimamente mi scendono spesso, in tanti momenti della giornata. In quel momento non so se è successo perché per un attimo ho pensato al "principe", il che mi ha fatto sentire merda, o se perché in fondo avrei voluto sentire più trasporto, o se perché avrei voluto farlo perché ne avevo davvero voglia invece forse l'ho fatto per vedere se ci riuscivo ancora. Non so, davvero mi scoppia la testa e non ho le idee chiare su niente di niente. Cazzarola, vorrei davvero tornare indietro e resettare tutto, mai avrei pensato di comportarmi in maniera così da testa di c.... alla mia età


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> da me, come sempre
> 
> 
> le lacrime ultimamente mi scendono spesso, in tanti momenti della giornata. In quel momento non so se è successo perché per un attimo ho pensato al "principe", il che mi ha fatto sentire merda, o se perché in fondo avrei voluto sentire più trasporto, o se perché avrei voluto farlo perché ne avevo davvero voglia invece *forse l'ho fatto per vedere se ci riuscivo ancora.* Non so, davvero mi scoppia la testa e non ho le idee chiare su niente di niente. Cazzarola, vorrei davvero tornare indietro e resettare tutto, mai avrei pensato di comportarmi in maniera così da testa di c.... alla mia età


Eh... con calma, datti tempo per riflettere, cerca di capire. E' un momento difficile ma segui quello che hai dentro al cuore. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Già, che brutta espressione*. Va bene per gli amanti, non per i padri dei nostri figli.


 allora hai cambiato idea


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Già, che brutta espressione. Va bene per gli amanti, non per i padri dei nostri figli.




















  Cioè...con il marito si fa solo l'amore?? 
In maniera casta pura, tenera e dolce??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Oh my God!


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cioè...con il marito si fa solo l'amore??
> In maniera casta pura, tenera e dolce???
> 
> 
> ...


non ti rispondo perché non ci sei e sei sospeso , altrimenti ti avrei detto che, secondo me
si fa l'amore sempre o viceversa .
verena forse distingue


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> da me, come sempre
> 
> 
> le lacrime ultimamente mi scendono spesso, in tanti momenti della giornata. In quel momento non so se è successo perché per un attimo ho pensato al "principe", il che mi ha fatto sentire merda, o se perché in fondo avrei voluto sentire più trasporto, o se perché avrei voluto farlo perché ne avevo davvero voglia invece forse l'ho fatto per vedere se ci riuscivo ancora. Non so, davvero mi scoppia la testa e non ho le idee chiare su niente di niente. Cazzarola, vorrei davvero tornare indietro e resettare tutto, mai avrei pensato di comportarmi in maniera così da testa di c.... alla mia età


Dai non esagerare! Non essere così intransigente con te stessa, mica sei na poco di buono...caspiterina! 

Sei normale...
Realistica...

Adesso sta qua si fa il complesso da Messalina....o si crede...erede dei Borgia...

Calmati!


----------



## Old Quintina (11 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dai non esagerare! Non essere così intransigente con te stessa, mica sei na poco di buono...caspiterina!
> 
> Sei normale...
> Realistica...
> ...

















Grazie Lord! Ti prego continua a sdrammatizzare altrimenti tra un po' vado a costituirmi alla polizia!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti rispondo perché non ci sei e sei sospeso , altrimenti ti avrei detto che, secondo me
> si fa l'amore sempre o viceversa .
> verena forse distingue


Ma Minerva...ascolta...non sono cose che ogni coppia...vive a modo suo?
Cosa occorre fare una polemica solo perchè Quinty ha usato un termine, normale? Anzi un termine che qui dentro spopola?

A sto punto...devo dirti...che non mi separerò mai.

Forse è vero quel detto: " Dio li fa e poi li accompagna!"...

Ti giuro in 15 anni di matrimonio non ci siamo mai posto il problema se abbiamo trombato o fatto l'amore...

Francamente non capisco.

Ogni donna per me è un pianeta a sè stante. 
E da quel poco che ho potuto esperire sul campo, le donne, a letto, son tutte diverse. 

Ma ti giuro sul mio onore, che non mi sono mai posto il problema se stessero trombando o facendo l'amore...mai...

Sei troppo preso e coinvolto...

Ma se mia moglie mi dice..." Dai caro...facciamo l'amore..." Io...ehm...mi deprimo...

Mah...io ci provo a capire i vostri punti di vista...ma non ci riesco...lo ammetto...


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Grazie Lord! Ti prego continua a sdrammatizzare altrimenti tra un po' vado a costituirmi alla polizia!


Hai scritto qui, ti sei già costituita...se vuoi inizio la pratica!


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

*No no scusate*

tra il fare l'amore e il trombare c'è differenza eh...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> le farfalle guada che non sono eterne. vale la pena di mandare tutto all'aria per qualcosa di transitorio?


... soprattutto
quelle dentro le mutande
asfissiano presto


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma Minerva...ascolta...non sono cose che ogni coppia...vive a modo suo?
> Cosa occorre fare una polemica solo perchè Quinty ha usato un termine, normale? Anzi un termine che qui dentro spopola?
> 
> A sto punto...devo dirti...che non mi separerò mai.
> ...


 io il tuo l'ho capito perfettamente.
ne facevo solo uno sterile "problema" di espressione


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> tra il fare l'amore e il trombare c'è differenza eh...


Mi metti nei guai!
Io a sto punto non so se nella vita ho sempre fatto una roba o l'altra.
E se quelle che erano a letto con me, facevano una o l'altra.

Adesso cosa faccio se una mi chiede..." Ma Lord mi stai trombando o stai facendo l'amore?"...cosa rispondo?

La differenza è se si è innamorati o meno?

In qualche maniera posso solo dire...che per me...non è mai solo una scopata...

Ma non voglio fare polemica...voglio capire...


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mi metti nei guai!
> Io a sto punto non so se nella vita ho sempre fatto una roba o l'altra.
> E se quelle che erano a letto con me, facevano una o l'altra.
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che la differenza c'è. Poi che non sia mai solo una scopata ok, ma quando si ama è diverso. Almeno per me.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che la differenza c'è. Poi che non sia mai solo una scopata ok, ma quando si ama è diverso. Almeno per me.


Ma forse la differenza è in quello che proviamo dentro di noi stessi?
O nei comportamenti?
Che non si ricada in quei complessi...atavici...in cui: 
Certe cose con la moglie non si fanno perchè sono solo le donnacce a farle. Oppure peggio ancora, se mi ami veramente mi fai questo o quello e se non sei disponibile a farlo vuol dire che non mi ami. 

Io penso che l'insidia del sesso/far l'amore coniugale...sia...
1) L'abitudine che porta a farlo sempre allo stesso modo
2) Il mettere il sesso, dopo tantissime cose, che arrivi prima di ronfare stanco morto, che per lei, magari più ti sbrighi meglio è...
3) A il farlo contro voglia, come "dovere coniugale"...

Cioè un conto è amare...
Un conto è essere bravi a letto...

Se le cose si combinano...ok...FULL d'assi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tutta la colpa di cosa?
> 
> di aver cercato reiteratamente il tuo ex anche se non vi vedevate da tempo?
> di aver tradito tuo marito?
> ...


Si hanno responsabilità ampie e nei confronti di tante persone ...figuriamoci se ci si può sentire liberi.
Come si può pensare che una donna libera non avrebbe alcuna responsabilità nei confronti di nessuno?
 Certo le rsponsabilità sono in primis nei confronti delle persone a cui ci si è liberamente legati con degli obblighi.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ... soprattutto
> quelle dentro le mutande
> asfissiano presto


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cioè un conto è amare...
> Un conto è essere bravi a letto...
> 
> Se le cose si combinano...ok...FULL d'assi.


Mah, non credo centri la bravura, è la passione che lega due persone, stare con quella persona perché è lei, non perché è la persona più adatta a un certo tipo di progetto.


----------



## Old Quintina (13 Settembre 2009)

Ciao ragazzi

volevo dirvi che ho passato un bel weekend con la mia famiglia al mare, siamo stati bene, sono contenta.

Se penso che solo una settimana fa mi stavo arrovellando il cervello per cercare di trovare un modo per convincere mio marito a trovarsi un appartamento vicino a noi...

Certo non è che sia stato tutto un idillio, venerdì sera mio marito ha passato il tempo in autostrada a parlare al telefono con i suoi colleghi dell'ufficio mentre guidava, inca**ndosi come una bestia... insomma, il solito. Però poi io mi sono inc**ata a mia volta, e sabato e domenica ha passato al telefono sì e no mezz'oretta, per il resto è stato con noi, ha persino giocato a pallavolo con nostro figlio, e ha fatto il bagno con me e la bimba.

Mi sembra che anche lui stia facendo uno sforzo, dopo la chiacchierata dell'altro giorno. 

Speriamo.

Sul fronte Inghilterra... ecco, gli ho detto che ho bisogno di tempo per chiarirmi le idee. Ora sono 5  giorni che non lo sento per niente. Però devo ammettere che mi sento ancora in colpa nei suoi confronti.

Comunque vi ringrazio. Ho letto un po' di thread e ho visto che rispondete un po' a tutti in maniera decisa, io all'inizio l'avevo presa un po' sul personale. Però in effetti mi avete aiutata ad aprire gli occhi su certe cose. Non lo so, ma da quando scrivo qui ho smesso di passare il tempo a fantasticare, mi sembra di avere preso maggiore coscienza sulle cose reali.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Certo non è che sia stato tutto un idillio,


La quotidianità non può essere un idillio. 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Old Quintina (13 Settembre 2009)

Ma che cosa è successo questo weekend? hanno bannato tutti? Lord, Angelo... chi altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> 
> volevo dirvi che ho passato un bel weekend con la mia famiglia al mare, siamo stati bene, sono contenta.
> 
> ...


Giornate così non sono cose che si può pensare di togliere ai figli.


----------



## Old Quintina (13 Settembre 2009)

Infatti, hai ragione Persa.

E poi anch'io sono stata contenta, non solo per loro, è che sono stata proprio bene


----------



## Old aristocat (13 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Ma che cosa è successo questo weekend? hanno bannato tutti? Lord, Angelo... chi altri?


più che altro vedo una miriade di utenti cancellati...anche utenti "storici", e tutti in questo ultimo periodo


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> più che altro vedo una miriade di utenti cancellati...anche utenti "storici", e tutti in questo ultimo periodo


per esempio?


----------

